# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #76



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, my friend sent this to me with the words that Obo intends to keep the nonsense going about the Repubicans! Hope it isn't true, but this mansion has 8,200 sq ft & is located on Kaloroma Road 2 blocks from the WH. Valerie Jarrett has moved in with the Obo's!


I heard the same. This morning Fox reported that Trump sent a Tweet saying that the Obama camp had bugged Trump Towers. Very controversial - possibly illegal. I wouldn't mind seeing jail time for some of these dastardly deeds. In fact, I'd like it. They said - not a report, just an opinion - that obama and his people could have bugged campaign workers and were using that info to set up one after another "land mines" for the Trump people - like the Flynn report and now Sessions. Some people said if it's true it's
bigger than Watergate. In my dreams.

(Joey - I wrote this then went back and read your post. We both heard it - that's proof!) :sm24:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wonder if George Soros is moving in with him too? How crazy is that? We knew he wasn't going to disappear.


Good guess! You're probably right. Spittin' and cussin' to follow! :sm17:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> 0bama had the Trump towers wire tapped illegally. 0bama had sought a warrant, and was denied, but he did it anyway. Where is the charge of Treason?


I hope it's coming.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd be the same way. Do they like ice cream?


They love ice cream. Sharing a bit of steak with a dog is one thing, sharing your ice cream is a true act of love.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon and Solo do you know that they make ice cream for dogs.
> 
> Use to buy it for my dog. He loved it.


I saw that in the stores but never tried it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Our cats like ice cream too; Charlie even liked yogurt and cheese. My DB and SIL's dog would do just about anything for cheese - he was hilarious. His name was Ziggy and the other thing he loved was to dig up radishes, then he would bite into them and realize he didn't like them so he would dig up another one to see if it was any better and then another one .......


Perhaps Ziggy was a royal taste tester in another life. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They love ice cream. Sharing a bit of steak with a dog is one thing, sharing your ice cream is a true act of love.


I had to laugh - so true!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a good mama. This man is not a good daddy. Shame on him .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wonder if George Soros is moving in with him too? How crazy is that? We knew he wasn't going to disappear.


Obama's legacy is on the table, so anything goes in order to protect it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I had a Doberman that would lie near the table when we were eating. She would be so still, you would think she was a statute. However, if someone dropped food, she was there in a flash. The five second rule had nothing on this dog. After claiming her prize, she would return to her position. Same thing would happen when making dinner. If something fell off the counter, she had it in her mouth in no time. She was also the one that got stuck between the wall and toilet during a severe T storm. She had quite the personality.


Sounds like a great dog. My daughter has a golden retriever - border collie mix, and I call her the perfect dog. She will eat anything (not always a good thing). When Jane peels a hard-boiled egg for Mary, who is five and only likes the white, she tosses the yolk in the air and Goldie, who has trouble getting up at her age, magically appears in the kitchen and catches the yolk in her mouth! I love that dog. No matter what she's doing, if Jane says quietly, "Goldie, lie down," she stops and moves away and lies down. She's so good. She loves to be petted - she's so sweet, and she adores Jane.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I had a Doberman that would lie near the table when we were eating. She would be so still, you would think she was a statute. However, if someone dropped food, she was there in a flash. The five second rule had nothing on this dog. After claiming her prize, she would return to her position. Same thing would happen when making dinner. If something fell off the counter, she had it in her mouth in no time. She was also the one that got stuck between the wall and toilet during a severe T storm. She had quite the personality.


She had great reflexes! I'm sure you have many more stories about her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like a great dog. My daughter has a golden retriever - border collie mix, and I call her the perfect dog. She will eat anything (not always a good thing). When Jane peels a hard-boiled egg for Mary, who is five and only likes the white, she tosses the yolk in the air and Goldie, who has trouble getting up at her age, magically appears in the kitchen and catches the yolk in her mouth! I love that dog. No matter what she's doing, if Jane says quietly, "Goldie, lie down," she stops and moves away and lies down. She's so good. She loves to be petted - she's so sweet, and she adores Jane.


And Mary and the other grands must adore Goldie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And Mary and the other grands must adore Goldie!


I think the many cousins enjoy her a lot. For the family, she's been so much a part of the family for so long that they love her like a sibling!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Isn't this soooo cute!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1111771205612067


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They love ice cream. Sharing a bit of steak with a dog is one thing, sharing your ice cream is a true act of love.


Or you can not share it and watch them drool . I know that's mean but hey sometimes you just have to be selfish . :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good guess! You're probably right. Spittin' and cussin' to follow! :sm17:


Oh I have so miss your spitting and cussing so glad to see it again. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like a great dog. My daughter has a golden retriever - border collie mix, and I call her the perfect dog. She will eat anything (not always a good thing). When Jane peels a hard-boiled egg for Mary, who is five and only likes the white, she tosses the yolk in the air and Goldie, who has trouble getting up at her age, magically appears in the kitchen and catches the yolk in her mouth! I love that dog. No matter what she's doing, if Jane says quietly, "Goldie, lie down," she stops and moves away and lies down. She's so good. She loves to be petted - she's so sweet, and she adores Jane.


Oh I love Goldie she sound like a sweet dog. All Golden's are so sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne are you home yet? what is happening about the portable Oxygen tank? Have they allowed you to have it??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this soooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this soooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I have so miss your spitting and cussing so glad to see it again. :sm09:


Thanks, Yarnie. I'm glad I gave up Facebook for Lent - too much on there to spit and cuss about!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love Goldie she sound like a sweet dog. All Golden's are so sweet.


She is. She's the only one I've known personally and she's a mix. I hear a lot of good things about them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jayne are you home yet? what is happening about the portable Oxygen tank? Have they allowed you to have it??


No, not until the end of the month. It is so dry that we are having fires so getting smoke & I cannot go outside. No, on the 02 as dr says when I get home he will give them hell! I cannot get very far away from the machine. Thanks for asking. How are you doing?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning ladies, I made bruschetta yesterday & pigged out as sooooo good! I do watch eating too much sweet basil because of blood thinner -- darn! Tomatoes had just enough to make one recipe. DH waters them but the tomatoes seem to know there is a drought so not producing much. 

Today I'm cooking beans with a roasted turkey wing as found 2 on sale & only have one left so cooking it today with potatoes & cornbread! Roasted turkey any part is expensive these days as is all food, but pound per pound they are cheaper than roasted pig shanks!

I have some Chicken left so wanted to make a soup but didn't have coriander seeds. I haven't cooked with them but since it uses 1 1/2 tsp of them roasted guess I'll check the price for them at Walmart. Spices are great but expensive.

Sending prayers to those who need uplifted! Hugs!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, I made bruschetta yesterday & pigged out as sooooo good! I do watch eating too much sweet basil because of blood thinner -- darn! Tomatoes had just enough to make one recipe. DH waters them but the tomatoes seem to know there is a drought so not producing much.
> 
> Today I'm cooking beans with a roasted turkey wing as found 2 on sale & only have one left so cooking it today with potatoes & cornbread! Roasted turkey any part is expensive these days as is all food, but pound per pound they are cheaper than roasted pig shanks!
> 
> ...


Janie, you sound like a great cook. Yummm!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janie, you sound like a great cook. Yummm!


Thanks, but that cooking is why I'm overweight & doctors fuss at me! I have a healthy appetite! Ha!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, but that cooking is why I'm overweight & doctors fuss at me! I have a healthy appetite! Ha!


Enjoy! I know, it's hard not to eat what is in the house.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this soooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, I made bruschetta yesterday & pigged out as sooooo good! I do watch eating too much sweet basil because of blood thinner -- darn! Tomatoes had just enough to make one recipe. DH waters them but the tomatoes seem to know there is a drought so not producing much.
> 
> Today I'm cooking beans with a roasted turkey wing as found 2 on sale & only have one left so cooking it today with potatoes & cornbread! Roasted turkey any part is expensive these days as is all food, but pound per pound they are cheaper than roasted pig shanks!
> 
> ...


Sounds yummy and turkey will be better for you than pig shank...i didn't know basil interfered with blood thinner, not on blood thinner med. but good to know and I can pass it on. I guess basil would fall into the category of green leafy vegetables. I swear I need to engage my brain while posting. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, I made bruschetta yesterday & pigged out as sooooo good! I do watch eating too much sweet basil because of blood thinner -- darn! Tomatoes had just enough to make one recipe. DH waters them but the tomatoes seem to know there is a drought so not producing much.
> 
> Today I'm cooking beans with a roasted turkey wing as found 2 on sale & only have one left so cooking it today with potatoes & cornbread! Roasted turkey any part is expensive these days as is all food, but pound per pound they are cheaper than roasted pig shanks!
> 
> ...


Speaking of bruschetta, McCormick has a packet called Bruschetta Spaghetti..you buy roma tomatoes, chicken tenderloins or a chicken breast sliced the packet and a couple Tlbs. olive oil. Roast on sheet pan then toss with pasta. Delicious and easy clean up. you can find it in the section where you buy the packets of gravy, chili and such.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Speaking of bruschetta, McCormick has a packet called Bruschetta Spaghetti..you buy roma tomatoes, chicken tenderloins or a chicken breast sliced the packet and a couple Tlbs. olive oil. Roast on sheet pan then toss with pasta. Delicious and easy clean up. you can find it in the section where you buy the packets of gravy, chili and such.


Sounds good I'll look for it but must check the sodium content. That is why I try to cook to control the salt.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, I made bruschetta yesterday & pigged out as sooooo good! I do watch eating too much sweet basil because of blood thinner -- darn! Tomatoes had just enough to make one recipe. DH waters them but the tomatoes seem to know there is a drought so not producing much.
> 
> Today I'm cooking beans with a roasted turkey wing as found 2 on sale & only have one left so cooking it today with potatoes & cornbread! Roasted turkey any part is expensive these days as is all food, but pound per pound they are cheaper than roasted pig shanks!
> 
> ...


God bless you, Janie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Speaking of bruschetta, McCormick has a packet called Bruschetta Spaghetti..you buy roma tomatoes, chicken tenderloins or a chicken breast sliced the packet and a couple Tlbs. olive oil. Roast on sheet pan then toss with pasta. Delicious and easy clean up. you can find it in the section where you buy the packets of gravy, chili and such.


Sounds good - and easy. I'm really into "easy" lately. Getting lazy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - a present for Chewy




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=621929411313079


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this soooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Or you can not share it and watch them drool . I know that's mean but hey sometimes you just have to be selfish . :sm23:


you sound experienced :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> No, not until the end of the month. It is so dry that we are having fires so getting smoke & I cannot go outside. No, on the 02 as dr says when I get home he will give them hell! I cannot get very far away from the machine. Thanks for asking. How are you doing?


Hope the fires are under control. Stay safe Janie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Speaking of bruschetta, McCormick has a packet called Bruschetta Spaghetti..you buy roma tomatoes, chicken tenderloins or a chicken breast sliced the packet and a couple Tlbs. olive oil. Roast on sheet pan then toss with pasta. Delicious and easy clean up. you can find it in the section where you buy the packets of gravy, chili and such.


Thanks Gali, it sounds yummy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bad storms out there tonight down by CB and Solo. Up here high wind warnings and thunder storms about an hour away. 

To funny Weather man says to put lite things out side away. Well It dark and I am not worried they are the snow shovels Just so they don't hit house.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I have so miss your spitting and cussing so glad to see it again. :sm09:


I missed it too. No one can cuss and spit like our Bonn. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Speaking of bruschetta, McCormick has a packet called Bruschetta Spaghetti..you buy roma tomatoes, chicken tenderloins or a chicken breast sliced the packet and a couple Tlbs. olive oil. Roast on sheet pan then toss with pasta. Delicious and easy clean up. you can find it in the section where you buy the packets of gravy, chili and such.


That does sound good. Thanks Gali.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - a present for Chewy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bad storms out there tonight down by CB and Solo. Up here high wind warnings and thunder storms about an hour away.
> 
> To funny Weather man says to put lite things out side away. Well It dark and I am not worried they are the snow shovels Just so they don't hit house.


Yes we are under another tornado watch. It is up by Solo right now. I have my car in the barn. We are suppose to get 60 miles an hour wind before morning. Looks like no sleeping tonight. We have good local news that stays on the weather until all storms are out of Ar.

Yarnie you are funny.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bad storms out there tonight down by CB and Solo. Up here high wind warnings and thunder storms about an hour away.
> 
> To funny Weather man says to put lite things out side away. Well It dark and I am not worried they are the snow shovels Just so they don't hit house.


So strange to think about thunder storms at this time of the year. Prayers of everyone's safety.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

love watching this little boy and his dog play baseball




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1079638342158718


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> love watching this little boy and his dog play baseball
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like a great dog. My daughter has a golden retriever - border collie mix, and I call her the perfect dog. She will eat anything (not always a good thing). When Jane peels a hard-boiled egg for Mary, who is five and only likes the white, she tosses the yolk in the air and Goldie, who has trouble getting up at her age, magically appears in the kitchen and catches the yolk in her mouth! I love that dog. No matter what she's doing, if Jane says quietly, "Goldie, lie down," she stops and moves away and lies down. She's so good. She loves to be petted - she's so sweet, and she adores Jane.


She sounds so sweet. I love golden retrievers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Or you can not share it and watch them drool . I know that's mean but hey sometimes you just have to be selfish . :sm23:


Depending on what was for dinner, Tasha would be just lying there with drool coming down both sides of her mouth. The drool would swing around when she moved her head as we looked at her from around the table. It was so gross. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> love watching this little boy and his dog play baseball
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Speaking of bruschetta, McCormick has a packet called Bruschetta Spaghetti..you buy roma tomatoes, chicken tenderloins or a chicken breast sliced the packet and a couple Tlbs. olive oil. Roast on sheet pan then toss with pasta. Delicious and easy clean up. you can find it in the section where you buy the packets of gravy, chili and such.


thanks will have to try it sounds good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> love watching this little boy and his dog play baseball
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So strange to think about thunder storms at this time of the year. Prayers of everyone's safety.


Strange is right, did not get the winds until today. Snow shovels still there this am.

Wonder how Joey did sounds like they had it worst then we did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

solo are the wild fires near you? they said strong winds where causing it to spread.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we are under another tornado watch. It is up by Solo right now. I have my car in the barn. We are suppose to get 60 miles an hour wind before morning. Looks like no sleeping tonight. We have good local news that stays on the weather until all storms are out of Ar.
> 
> Yarnie you are funny.


So glad to see your post saw bad storms by you last night. How was the wind? we only got one gust at 45 miles an hour. Other wise really not that bad here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So glad to see your post saw bad storms by you last night. How was the wind? we only got one gust at 45 miles an hour. Other wise really not that bad here.


I didn't know you were having bad weather too. That is a lot of wind. We only got rain. I don't think there was much damage in state. Thank You Lord.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know you were having bad weather too. That is a lot of wind. We only got rain. I don't think there was much damage in state. Thank You Lord.


We had the thunder storms but fell asleep after they started. Winds not bad last night just started earlier today . Calm now, so just cold now like it is suppose to be.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We had the thunder storms but fell asleep after they started. Winds not bad last night just started earlier today . Calm now, so just cold now like it is suppose to be.


It is a little cooler here after the storm. In the upper 60's today. I saw a butterfly today. Nice sign of spring. My plants are budding out.

Today was my mother's 85th birthday.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I had to laugh at hubby yesterday and still laughing about it. He saw on TV about Nutella and wonder

what it taste like. Well on the way out of store saw a Nutella / with pretzel stick. So I pick it up for him .

So home and got everything put away left Nutella on corner . Went outside and when coming back in there is the love of my life eating pretzels. This is the funny part. He looks at me and says, these taste like pretzels where is the Nut stuff.

Well sure they tasted like pretzels he did not open other side of package. So I went to open other size and the LOML says don't do that they will spoil. He did not know that the Nutella was on the other side. That's when I lost it, I just look at this man and though my gosh what is happening here. 

I then open other side and took a pretzel out and dip it into the Nutella. Oh the look on his face was so funny.

He said I thought that the pretzels were smeared with that stuff on it. It is a good thing he has me around or those pretzels would be there until who knows when.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is a little cooler here after the storm. In the upper 60's today. I saw a butterfly today. Nice sign of spring. My plants are budding out.
> 
> Today was my mother's 85th birthday.


Oh butterfly yea and plants budding, not here yet. But will be soon .

Oh that is wonderful about your mom's birthday . Tell her happy birthday for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The snow is gone, rain last night, really windy today. I guess the worst part was when I was working. Hubby said it almost sounded like an airplane, and thought it might has been the sounds of a tornado. There were many trees blown over. There were power outages near Wausau.
> 
> We have had regular visits from the deer. We only fill the bird feeders about 1/4 full, as they clean all 3 out by the next morning. Very few birds, to big a competition for the seeds.
> 
> The tax season is more than half over, only 6 weeks left. I am enjoying working only 4 hours a day. I should say I am scheduled 4 hours, I usually need more time to complete the work I started during the day.


That does not sound good Joey. LOML worried about cabin as it was near there. Glad you are all right.

Glad your not working so many hours but I know you are working more then four .

Well at least it is almost over with .You take care now.

We have about six deer across the creek from us. They are living in the woods back there. Our suet blocks are gone in two days here. Wood Peckers and even Robin know eating it up. I never knew Robin's would eat suet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The snow is gone, rain last night, really windy today. I guess the worst part was when I was working. Hubby said it almost sounded like an airplane, and thought it might has been the sounds of a tornado. There were many trees blown over. There were power outages near Wausau.
> 
> We have had regular visits from the deer. We only fill the bird feeders about 1/4 full, as they clean all 3 out by the next morning. Very few birds, to big a competition for the seeds.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

for Yarnie & Joey - you have wonderful neighbours!

http://www.forgottothink.com/helping-others-stories/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> for Yarnie & Joey - you have wonderful neighbours!
> 
> http://www.forgottothink.com/helping-others-stories/


You know something I was in that station a lot. Going up to see dad and coming home. Yes and it is a nice place . They had more then just gas . They were all kind.

Also in the town of Wild Rose is an ice cream shop. On a hot summer's day stop and had a ice cram cone and talk about Dad.

Also DIL's brother lives there too out in the country more.

La Crosse loved that town lived there too. So many nice people.

But then I have found in my life if you look around there are many nice people . It is just you don't know it until you talk to them. Seems we only hear about the bad ones.

It like that on KP The bad ones have the loudest voices, but if you look around you will see so many more nice ones. Just look for the good and you will find it.

I found the nice ones here on DP. :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

For Janie.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1368851976460152


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Since FB blocked me I cannot see any FB articles as it says log in which I cannot! FBI is so Democratic that I don't care to view anything on FB! 

Someone posted about Trump P$$ gra$$ing & I replied what about old Billy Boy & MONICA having O$$$ Sex in the WH & FB said they deleted what I wrote & permanently blocked me! I've email my friends about what was said & that FB blocked me forever so others can talk about Trump, but we aren't allowed to say the truth about the Clinton's! Hillery Clinton's career is Dead!

Then I tried to open a Twitter account & was told I had been blocked so FB must control Twitter too for new accounts! I wonder how Trump us allowed to say anything on Twitter! I'm very sick of the Democrats!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Since FB blocked me I cannot see any FB articles as it says log in which I cannot! FBI is so Democratic that I don't care to view anything on FB!
> 
> Someone posted about Trump P$$ gra$$ing & I replied what about old Billy Boy & MONICA having O$$$ Sex in the WH & FB said they deleted what I wrote & permanently blocked me! I've email my friends about what was said & that FB blocked me forever so others can talk about Trump, but we aren't allowed to say the truth about the Clinton's! Hillery Clinton's career is Dead!
> 
> Then I tried to open a Twitter account & was told I had been blocked so FB must control Twitter too for new accounts! I wonder how Trump us allowed to say anything on Twitter! I'm very sick of the Democrats!


How did that happen, Janie? How can you be blocked.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> How did that happen, Janie? How can you be blocked.


There was a message that popped up from FB that had what I wrote & they said they had deleted it & that I had been blocked forever! There wasn't anyway to protest nor ask why! i didn't know FB had that power but I'm guessing since they are Democrats, they don't want people who write the truth about Billy Boy! I was totally shocked that FB blocked me as I have a friend who kept asking me to join so I did but not for long! Ha!

The news tonight indicated we are being "spied" upon by several organizations through our computers, smart phones & smart TV's! There is a smart TV here, but neighbors said it isn't because there isn't Internet going through it! My cell phone is the old flip phone so it is a dumb phone!

I think FB is stupid so I don't miss it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is a little cooler here after the storm. In the upper 60's today. I saw a butterfly today. Nice sign of spring. My plants are budding out.
> 
> Today was my mother's 85th birthday.


Hope your Mom had a great birthday. Did your sister make it back to visit?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I had to laugh at hubby yesterday and still laughing about it. He saw on TV about Nutella and wonder
> 
> what it taste like. Well on the way out of store saw a Nutella / with pretzel stick. So I pick it up for him .
> 
> ...


He would be lost without you! :sm09: Maybe it's time to share the Adventures of Pretzels with him and have another good laugh


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> The snow is gone, rain last night, really windy today. I guess the worst part was when I was working. Hubby said it almost sounded like an airplane, and thought it might has been the sounds of a tornado. There were many trees blown over. There were power outages near Wausau.
> 
> We have had regular visits from the deer. We only fill the bird feeders about 1/4 full, as they clean all 3 out by the next morning. Very few birds, to big a competition for the seeds.
> 
> The tax season is more than half over, only 6 weeks left. I am enjoying working only 4 hours a day. I should say I am scheduled 4 hours, I usually need more time to complete the work I started during the day.


The deer must be getting the message out to their buddies to come to the best buffet in the neighbourhood :sm01: Good that you're not pushing yourself too hard this year and giving yourself time to heal.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You know something I was in that station a lot. Going up to see dad and coming home. Yes and it is a nice place . They had more then just gas . They were all kind.
> 
> Also in the town of Wild Rose is an ice cream shop. On a hot summer's day stop and had a ice cram cone and talk about Dad.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: ❤❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> For Janie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Since FB blocked me I cannot see any FB articles as it says log in which I cannot! FBI is so Democratic that I don't care to view anything on FB!
> 
> Someone posted about Trump P$$ gra$$ing & I replied what about old Billy Boy & MONICA having O$$$ Sex in the WH & FB said they deleted what I wrote & permanently blocked me! I've email my friends about what was said & that FB blocked me forever so others can talk about Trump, but we aren't allowed to say the truth about the Clinton's! Hillery Clinton's career is Dead!
> 
> Then I tried to open a Twitter account & was told I had been blocked so FB must control Twitter too for new accounts! I wonder how Trump us allowed to say anything on Twitter! I'm very sick of the Democrats!


Here is the youtube video from CB's link, it's beautiful


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB, that was so lovely; here is one for you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> For Janie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Since FB blocked me I cannot see any FB articles as it says log in which I cannot! FBI is so Democratic that I don't care to view anything on FB!
> 
> Someone posted about Trump P$$ gra$$ing & I replied what about old Billy Boy & MONICA having O$$$ Sex in the WH & FB said they deleted what I wrote & permanently blocked me! I've email my friends about what was said & that FB blocked me forever so others can talk about Trump, but we aren't allowed to say the truth about the Clinton's! Hillery Clinton's career is Dead!
> 
> Then I tried to open a Twitter account & was told I had been blocked so FB must control Twitter too for new accounts! I wonder how Trump us allowed to say anything on Twitter! I'm very sick of the Democrats!


Oh Jayne so sorry to hear that. Wish there was some way CB could send it on to you. I know you would love it.

We are living in a time where good is bad and bad is good Jayne. Sad but true.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He would be lost without you! :sm09: Maybe it's time to share the Adventures of Pretzels with him and have another good laugh


Oh a depends moment to funny lady. He finish his pretzels and Nutella tonight now that he knows how to do it. Sure we will be having to get more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB, that was so lovely; here is one for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB, that was so lovely; here is one for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Another beautiful song.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope your Mom had a great birthday. Did your sister make it back to visit?


I think it was ok. Lots of people called her. She got her birthday lunch Sunday after church. No my sister was here 2 weeks ago so she didn't come again. She is having dental work done this week.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He would be lost without you! :sm09: Maybe it's time to share the Adventures of Pretzels with him and have another good laugh


Ha. I missed Mr. Yarnies story. Funny. What happens to us when we get old? :sm16: :sm09:

Love those pretzel adventures. :sm06: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> There was a message that popped up from FB that had what I wrote & they said they had deleted it & that I had been blocked forever! There wasn't anyway to protest nor ask why! i didn't know FB had that power but I'm guessing since they are Democrats, they don't want people who write the truth about Billy Boy! I was totally shocked that FB blocked me as I have a friend who kept asking me to join so I did but not for long! Ha!
> 
> The news tonight indicated we are being "spied" upon by several organizations through our computers, smart phones & smart TV's! There is a smart TV here, but neighbors said it isn't because there isn't Internet going through it! My cell phone is the old flip phone so it is a dumb phone!
> 
> I think FB is stupid so I don't miss it!


I heard that on the news, too. Shocking...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is the youtube video from CB's link, it's beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think it was ok. Lots of people called her. She got her birthday lunch Sunday after church. No my sister was here 2 weeks ago so she didn't come again. She is having dental work done this week.


Glad your mom had a great day & you are lucky to still have her. A happy day for you & mom.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> solo are the wild fires near you? they said strong winds where causing it to spread.


The wildfires are not near me, but I can smell what's burning. We have been under a fire threat for over a week now. We had some rain a few days ago, but not enough to wet the ground. We are expecting more rain this weekend, so we shall see if it actually does any good.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> For Janie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The wildfires are not near me, but I can smell what's burning. We have been under a fire threat for over a week now. We had some rain a few days ago, but not enough to wet the ground. We are expecting more rain this weekend, so we shall see if it actually does any good.


Hope you get a nice solid rain without heavy winds. Scary to have fires so early in the season. Stay safe.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had SNOW AGAIN this afternoon :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had SNOW AGAIN this afternoon :sm13:


It has to be global warming. 
We are having snow in North Ar. Saturday. Spring has already started here and now snow. Our weather is fickle.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB & Solo - your puppies would love their own truck




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1456113014430804


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has to be global warming.
> We are having snow in North Ar. Saturday. Spring has already started here and now snow. Our weather is fickle.


 :sm23: snow must be even more rare for you at this time of year. Hope everyone stays safe on the roads. A few people have ended up in the dtich every time we've had snow lately.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> CB & Solo - your puppies would love their own truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB & Solo - your puppies would love their own truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The wildfires are not near me, but I can smell what's burning. We have been under a fire threat for over a week now. We had some rain a few days ago, but not enough to wet the ground. We are expecting more rain this weekend, so we shall see if it actually does any good.


Hope it rains lots of rain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had SNOW AGAIN this afternoon :sm13:


We will have it this weekend starting Sunday night into Monday.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB & Solo - your puppies would love their own truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We will have it this weekend starting Sunday night into Monday.


What a difference a day makes! Today was a lovely spring day, but forecast calls for rain all weekend --- but it's not snow!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> He really needs drivers ED classes. I mean really look at what he does you can not drive a truck from the outside and in front of cab no less.


Cute puppies can get away with alot :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cute puppies can get away with alot :sm23:


Maybe but he is a danger to people who are passing by.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

A group of us got together last night and sat with a psychic. I am still digesting the whole thing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> A group of us got together last night and sat with a psychic. I am still digesting the whole thing.


Don't believe it LL. It is not from God.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK did you hear about this?

https://hellochristian.com/6659-almost-2000-accept-jesus-christ-after-franklin-graham-preaches-in-vancouver
I don't know if it is Canada or US.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is our weather.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154640336843318&set=a.10151062330693318.447070.507053317&type=3&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK did you hear about this?
> 
> https://hellochristian.com/6659-almost-2000-accept-jesus-christ-after-franklin-graham-preaches-in-vancouver
> I don't know if it is Canada or US.


No I didn't hear about it CB. I looked it up and he was in Canada. :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No I didn't hear about it CB. I looked it up and he was in Canada. :sm24:


Great!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is our weather.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154640336843318&set=a.10151062330693318.447070.507053317&type=3&theater


it didn't open


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't believe it LL. It is not from God.


Oh, dear. I made a mistake. Thank you, CB!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, dear. I made a mistake. Thank you, CB!


 :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, dear. I made a mistake. Thank you, CB!


https://bible.knowing-jesus.com/topics/Mediums


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://bible.knowing-jesus.com/topics/Mediums


Thank you, CB. Thank you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I tried to call my parents on Friday night and kept getting a busy signal and on Sat. morning I was still getting a busy signal. I called their phone provider to see if there was a problem and they couldn't come up with anything. I called one of my brothers to go over and check out the phones and it turns out Dad had his phone on speaker and mute so they couldn't hear the dial tone and beeps. :sm09: :sm16: :sm23: Someday that might be me!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I tried to call my parents on Friday night and kept getting a busy signal and on Sat. morning I was still getting a busy signal. I called their phone provider to see if there was a problem and they couldn't come up with anything. I called one of my brothers to go over and check out the phones and it turns out Dad had his phone on speaker and mute so they couldn't hear the dial tone and beeps. :sm09: :sm16: :sm23: Someday that might be me!


Thank goodness they were fine. Such a worry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I tried to call my parents on Friday night and kept getting a busy signal and on Sat. morning I was still getting a busy signal. I called their phone provider to see if there was a problem and they couldn't come up with anything. I called one of my brothers to go over and check out the phones and it turns out Dad had his phone on speaker and mute so they couldn't hear the dial tone and beeps. :sm09: :sm16: :sm23: Someday that might be me!


I am so glad nothing was wrong. You never know. My mother goes somewhere with my cousin and forgets to tell someone. It scares us to death thinking something has happened. Especially when she forgets to turn her cell phone on. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - do your chicks need playground equipment?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1510664278975677


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - do your chicks need playground equipment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> For Janie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Since FB blocked me I cannot see any FB articles as it says log in which I cannot! FBI is so Democratic that I don't care to view anything on FB!
> 
> Someone posted about Trump P$$ gra$$ing & I replied what about old Billy Boy & MONICA having O$$$ Sex in the WH & FB said they deleted what I wrote & permanently blocked me! I've email my friends about what was said & that FB blocked me forever so others can talk about Trump, but we aren't allowed to say the truth about the Clinton's! Hillery Clinton's career is Dead!
> 
> Then I tried to open a Twitter account & was told I had been blocked so FB must control Twitter too for new accounts! I wonder how Trump us allowed to say anything on Twitter! I'm very sick of the Democrats!


I've never heard of such a thing! Disgusting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He would be lost without you! :sm09: Maybe it's time to share the Adventures of Pretzels with him and have another good laugh[/quote
> 
> LOL!! Perfect!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cats have so many great jobs




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1162810137123654


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We had about 4 inches of light fluffy snow, on the flat surfaces, this morning. about half disappeared during the day. Our Wisconsin livestock(deer)have been visiting regularly. We only put about 2 inches of seed in the feeders. They are usually empty in the morning. The deer were here about dark tonight. The birds usually have eat the seeds that have spilt on the ground. I have only five weeks left. I will be taking a day off March 24, then I will spend a few days with my daughter and boys. 2 of the boys I have not seen since before Christmas. Her youngest has a volleyball tournament on Saturday.


Nice to look forward to spending time with your DD and grands


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hi Bonnie, how have you been?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I don't enjoy the first few days of daylight savings time either


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Bonnie, how have you been?


Just fine. Going to Mobile on Friday visiting daughter #2 with daughter #1. Looking forward to that! How about you, WCK? How's your new lifestyle?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Storm coming!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Storm coming!


Yes and a big one. Get ready for the snow! Yikes I am glad we didn't get the snow. There was snow north but it melted the next day. It is cold here ,44 but next week it will be 78.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just fine. Going to Mobile on Friday visiting daughter #2 with daughter #1. Looking forward to that! How about you, WCK? How's your new lifestyle?


It's ok, Bon. Still trying to adjust and connect. I used to have a friend in Mobile. Sandy Steele. Know her?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We had about 4 inches of light fluffy snow, on the flat surfaces, this morning. about half disappeared during the day. Our Wisconsin livestock(deer)have been visiting regularly. We only put about 2 inches of seed in the feeders. They are usually empty in the morning. The deer were here about dark tonight. The birds usually have eat the seeds that have spilt on the ground. I have only five weeks left. I will be taking a day off March 24, then I will spend a few days with my daughter and boys. 2 of the boys I have not seen since before Christmas. Her youngest has a volleyball tournament on Saturday.


Oh Joey so glad your taking time off. Enjoy your grandchildren.

Sat. night driving home on country roads after dusk something jump out in the road and into the field. It was a deer. Glad I was not speeding along like I usual do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cats have so many great jobs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't enjoy the first few days of daylight savings time either


That's my Willie boy is that my Willie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Storm coming!


How are you LL hope storm passes very quick.

Like Joey said we have snow and it is cold again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just fine. Going to Mobile on Friday visiting daughter #2 with daughter #1. Looking forward to that! How about you, WCK? How's your new lifestyle?


Hi stranger glad to see you have a good visit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Just fine. Going to Mobile on Friday visiting daughter #2 with daughter #1. Looking forward to that! How about you, WCK? How's your new lifestyle?


Sounds like a great visit with your DD's and the grands; lots of new adventures with the kids.

I'm adjusting well Bonnie, lots to keep busy with and not an ounce of boredom!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

My cousin is off on his yearly winter escape to Thailand. I just got an emergency email with a major catastrophe -- he has run out of peanut butter and can't buy more :sm09: He left in mid Jan and won't be back until May and he did not ration his supplies! I'm a good cousin though and offered to send an emergency care package.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My cousin is off on his yearly winter escape to Thailand. I just got an emergency email with a major catastrophe -- he has run out of peanut butter and can't buy more :sm09: He left in mid Jan and won't be back until May and he did not ration his supplies! I'm a good cousin though and offered to send an emergency care package.


Oh dear that really is a catastrophe in deed . you are such a kind person to help him out . How many jars are you sending along? Am sure it will not be enough to last until May. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just fine. Going to Mobile on Friday visiting daughter #2 with daughter #1. Looking forward to that! How about you, WCK? How's your new lifestyle?


Have fun with the children Bonn! I think you will have good weather then.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My cousin is off on his yearly winter escape to Thailand. I just got an emergency email with a major catastrophe -- he has run out of peanut butter and can't buy more :sm09: He left in mid Jan and won't be back until May and he did not ration his supplies! I'm a good cousin though and offered to send an emergency care package.


You are a good cousin. You may have to send enough to get by on. What is the good brand there? Ours is Jif extra chunky . :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear that really is a catastrophe in deed . you are such a kind person to help him out . How many jars are you sending along? Am sure it will not be enough to last until May. :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm09: He needs to send me his address and then I'll find out what the rules are about sending food. I know he was joking with his long, sad tale of woe is him - but I know he will miss his peanut butter, the big kid.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a good cousin. You may have to send enough to get by on. What is the good brand there? Ours is Jif extra chunky . :sm02:


I don't know what his favourite brand is. DH doesn't like peanut butter unless it's in cookies and I rarely eat bread so I haven't bought peanut butter in a long time. Maybe it's time to make peanut butter cookies (I haven't baked in a very, very long time)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Joey so glad your taking time off. Enjoy your grandchildren.
> 
> Sat. night driving home on country roads after dusk something jump out in the road and into the field. It was a deer. Glad I was not speeding along like I usual do.


Deer are worrisome. Night and early morning are bad times.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It's ok, Bon. Still trying to adjust and connect. I used to have a friend in Mobile. Sandy Steele. Know her?


I'm sorry - I don't know her. I've never lived there - just visited. I've met some of DD's friends, but I don't recognize the name.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It's ok, Bon. Still trying to adjust and connect. I used to have a friend in Mobile. Sandy Steele. Know her?


Moving to a new place is a challenge. My daughter moved and tried three schools before she found the one she liked. She lived in a neighborhood where the people were nice but already had friends and weren't interested in a new one. It was hard on her because she's very outgoing and used to just take the kids to the playground and meet people and find good friends. This time she even had trouble arranging play dates for her kids. Their kids already had friends and just weren't interested. Sad for the kids. Now she's moved, and it's much better - also the new school has been good for the kids. Kids and pets can help you meet people, but it depends on the other people, too. I haven't moved in 40 years, so I don't speak from experience - just my kids'.

I hope it gets better for you, LL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi stranger glad to see you have a good visit.


It's always good to see you, Yarnie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a great visit with your DD's and the grands; lots of new adventures with the kids.
> 
> I'm adjusting well Bonnie, lots to keep busy with and not an ounce of boredom!


Great! I'm not surprised - you are a "can-do" person!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My cousin is off on his yearly winter escape to Thailand. I just got an emergency email with a major catastrophe -- he has run out of peanut butter and can't buy more :sm09: He left in mid Jan and won't be back until May and he did not ration his supplies! I'm a good cousin though and offered to send an emergency care package.


I had to laugh - sorry about that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have fun with the children Bonn! I think you will have good weather then.


Thanks, CB! It's supposed to be very nice - sunny, 70's during the day and chilly at night. My favorite kind of weather! Hasn't this been the craziest winter and spring?!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sorry - I don't know her. I've never lived there - just visited. I've met some of DD's friends, but I don't recognize the name.


Didn't think so, but it's a small world!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Moving to a new place is a challenge. My daughter moved and tried three schools before she found the one she liked. She lived in a neighborhood where the people were nice but already had friends and weren't interested in a new one. It was hard on her because she's very outgoing and used to just take the kids to the playground and meet people and find good friends. This time she even had trouble arranging play dates for her kids. Their kids already had friends and just weren't interested. Sad for the kids. Now she's moved, and it's much better - also the new school has been good for the kids. Kids and pets can help you meet people, but it depends on the other people, too. I haven't moved in 40 years, so I don't speak from experience - just my kids'.
> 
> I hope it gets better for you, LL.


Thanks, Bon. Glad she's happier now!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: He needs to send me his address and then I'll find out what the rules are about sending food. I know he was joking with his long, sad tale of woe is him - but I know he will miss his peanut butter, the big kid.


Oh but if you send him his PB won't he be surprise and have a good laugh about it too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL have not been on in the morning lately so have not posted to you but miss you. How are you doing?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I have an announcement to make! I'm going to be a grandma again! Yay! My DIL is pregnant with a little oops baby. She's never been able to get pregnant without fertility treatments in the past, so we were all very surprised. But we're all thrilled! The quads aren't babies any more and my arms yearn to hold another wee one. Even though the baby wasn't planned, it is much wanted and will be much loved. She is about 12 weeks along. I wanted to make my announcement here because I knew that you'd all be happy for us. 

PS My other DIL had already decided that she wanted another baby. She has fertility problems as well and was planning to take the fertility drugs and hopefully get pregnant next month. So maybe we'll have two new babies soon. I'm waiting until we find out if it's a boy or a girl, to start knitting. I'm furiously trying to finish up some unfinished projects.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I have an announcement to make! I'm going to be a grandma again! Yay! My DIL is pregnant with a little oops baby. She's never been able to get pregnant without fertility treatments in the past, so we were all very surprised. But we're all thrilled! The quads aren't babies any more and my arms yearn to hold another wee one. Even though the baby wasn't planned, it is much wanted and will be much loved. She is about 12 weeks along. I wanted to make my announcement here because I knew that you'd all be happy for us.
> 
> PS My other DIL had already decided that she wanted another baby. She has fertility problems as well and was planning to take the fertility drugs and hopefully get pregnant next month. So maybe we'll have two new babies soon. I'm waiting until we find out if it's a boy or a girl, to start knitting. I'm furiously trying to finish up some unfinished projects.


Oh grandma so happy for you God is really blessing you . It's nice to have something to cuddle and coo with. God Bless you and your new little one.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh grandma so happy for you God is really blessing you . It's nice to have something to cuddle and coo with. God Bless you and your new little one.


Thank you, Yarnie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I have an announcement to make! I'm going to be a grandma again! Yay! My DIL is pregnant with a little oops baby. She's never been able to get pregnant without fertility treatments in the past, so we were all very surprised. But we're all thrilled! The quads aren't babies any more and my arms yearn to hold another wee one. Even though the baby wasn't planned, it is much wanted and will be much loved. She is about 12 weeks along. I wanted to make my announcement here because I knew that you'd all be happy for us.
> 
> PS My other DIL had already decided that she wanted another baby. She has fertility problems as well and was planning to take the fertility drugs and hopefully get pregnant next month. So maybe we'll have two new babies soon. I'm waiting until we find out if it's a boy or a girl, to start knitting. I'm furiously trying to finish up some unfinished projects.


Oh my gosh Nan! You are going to be soooo busy ! Congrats . You just can't have to many grandbabies to love. I pray she has an easy pregnancy . Thanks for sharing with us. We do care about you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Moving to a new place is a challenge. My daughter moved and tried three schools before she found the one she liked. She lived in a neighborhood where the people were nice but already had friends and weren't interested in a new one. It was hard on her because she's very outgoing and used to just take the kids to the playground and meet people and find good friends. This time she even had trouble arranging play dates for her kids. Their kids already had friends and just weren't interested. Sad for the kids. Now she's moved, and it's much better - also the new school has been good for the kids. Kids and pets can help you meet people, but it depends on the other people, too. I haven't moved in 40 years, so I don't speak from experience - just my kids'.
> 
> I hope it gets better for you, LL.


I'm glad your daughter found a friendly community and school Bonnie. I find the attitude that they have enough friends so strange.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I have an announcement to make! I'm going to be a grandma again! Yay! My DIL is pregnant with a little oops baby. She's never been able to get pregnant without fertility treatments in the past, so we were all very surprised. But we're all thrilled! The quads aren't babies any more and my arms yearn to hold another wee one. Even though the baby wasn't planned, it is much wanted and will be much loved. She is about 12 weeks along. I wanted to make my announcement here because I knew that you'd all be happy for us.
> 
> PS My other DIL had already decided that she wanted another baby. She has fertility problems as well and was planning to take the fertility drugs and hopefully get pregnant next month. So maybe we'll have two new babies soon. I'm waiting until we find out if it's a boy or a girl, to start knitting. I'm furiously trying to finish up some unfinished projects.


That's wonderful news KFN! I'm so happy for you and your family. I hope she has a safe, healthy pregnancy and best wishes to your other DIL for the same. New babies to cuddle are such a blessing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL have not been on in the morning lately so have not posted to you but miss you. How are you doing?


Hi YL. Thank you for missing me. I have been here. Busy with snow, cleaning house, etc. I'm on the site. I'm fine. Leaving for Florida
on the 28th. Staying with friends for 4 days then going to another city and meeting a friend. Husband flies in 4 days later.

Not much new. Just snow.

How are you?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I have an announcement to make! I'm going to be a grandma again! Yay! My DIL is pregnant with a little oops baby. She's never been able to get pregnant without fertility treatments in the past, so we were all very surprised. But we're all thrilled! The quads aren't babies any more and my arms yearn to hold another wee one. Even though the baby wasn't planned, it is much wanted and will be much loved. She is about 12 weeks along. I wanted to make my announcement here because I knew that you'd all be happy for us.
> 
> PS My other DIL had already decided that she wanted another baby. She has fertility problems as well and was planning to take the fertility drugs and hopefully get pregnant next month. So maybe we'll have two new babies soon. I'm waiting until we find out if it's a boy or a girl, to start knitting. I'm furiously trying to finish up some unfinished projects.


Congratulations! I'm so happy for you! I think we've had our last grandchild - the youngest is four. I do miss babies - wonderful news!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad your daughter found a friendly community and school Bonnie. I find the attitude that they have enough friends so strange.


Thanks, WCK! Yes, it did seem unusual. She'd take the kids to the playground, and there would be moms sitting around, but starting a conversation was - well, a no-starter. People would say hi and then go back to their conversation with no invitation to join. Kind of weird, I think. I went with her when I visited, and it was definitely different from other places. She had neighbors' children over to play, and that was nice - but there was no "chemistry" and very little reciprocation or effort to get to know her. I think it's harder nowadays because so many people are at work all day and a lot of children don't go to their neighborhood schools. Playtime isn't as easy as going to your friend's house down the street - it has to be arranged by parents and children often have to be driven to friends' houses.

She gradually met people at gymnastics, church, places like that. Wherever she lived, she'd always get a group of moms together. The kids would play, and the moms would chat.

When my children were young, there were a LOT of other children their age right in the neighborhood. They could walk to their friends' houses, and they went to school together. They played together every day after school. Our back yard became a soccer field! Our sons' friends knew that Thursday night was pizza night at our house, and they were like family. They called my iced tea "sugar water!" Fond memories for the children and the parents.

Going waaaay back, when I was growing up, kids and moms were home after school. We didn't have organized activities, so we neighborhood kids went outside and played with each other. Because the moms were home and work hours were more uniform allowing dads home evenings and weekends, the parents were friends,too. In fact, my parents had a card club with those neighbors that met weekly, then monthly, for about 40 years - all their adult lives, really. Even after they moved out to the suburbs, they still got together. It was pretty ideal, I guess. It was a great time to grow up. Now you can drive down a neighborhood street and see no children outside at all. Wow - that sounds depressing, doesn't it!

We were so glad that two young families moved in across the street. One family has a cute dog and three beautiful young children - I love hearing the dog bark in the morning when the little ones leave for the bus stop. We have older children "shooting hoops" outside, and it's wonderful to hear them calling back and forth and see them running around. There's nothing like the sounds of children playing to add life to your day!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK! Yes, it did seem unusual. She'd take the kids to the playground, and there would be moms sitting around, but starting a conversation was - well, a no-starter. People would say hi and then go back to their conversation with no invitation to join. Kind of weird, I think. I went with her when I visited, and it was definitely different from other places. She had neighbors' children over to play, and that was nice - but there was no "chemistry" and very little reciprocation or effort to get to know her. I think it's harder nowadays because so many people are at work all day and a lot of children don't go to their neighborhood schools. Playtime isn't as easy as going to your friend's house down the street - it has to be arranged by parents and children often have to be driven to friends' houses.
> 
> She gradually met people at gymnastics, church, places like that. Wherever she lived, she'd always get a group of moms together. The kids would play, and the moms would chat.
> 
> ...


I feel fortunate to have grown up with my mom at home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I feel fortunate to have grown up with my mom at home.


So do I, LL. It's seems like it's not the usual thing any more.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So do I, LL. It's seems like it's not the usual thing any more.


Kids would be better off.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't know what his favourite brand is. DH doesn't like peanut butter unless it's in cookies and I rarely eat bread so I haven't bought peanut butter in a long time. Maybe it's time to make peanut butter cookies (I haven't baked in a very, very long time)


Now WCK, you are retired and if you start doing things you haven't done in very, very long time it will become expected of you to continue in this fashion. I see red flags everywhere. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I have an announcement to make! I'm going to be a grandma again! Yay! My DIL is pregnant with a little oops baby. She's never been able to get pregnant without fertility treatments in the past, so we were all very surprised. But we're all thrilled! The quads aren't babies any more and my arms yearn to hold another wee one. Even though the baby wasn't planned, it is much wanted and will be much loved. She is about 12 weeks along. I wanted to make my announcement here because I knew that you'd all be happy for us.
> 
> PS My other DIL had already decided that she wanted another baby. She has fertility problems as well and was planning to take the fertility drugs and hopefully get pregnant next month. So maybe we'll have two new babies soon. I'm waiting until we find out if it's a boy or a girl, to start knitting. I'm furiously trying to finish up some unfinished projects.


Congratulations. What a lovely surprise. Wishing her all the best with this pregnancy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now WCK, you are retired and if you start doing things you haven't done in very, very long time it will become expected of you to continue in this fashion. I see red flags everywhere. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Solo, you are wise beyond your years!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cats doing what they do best; they can sleep anywhere no matter how uncomfortable it looks

http://www.wimp.com/20-hilariously-lazy-cats-who-have-achieved-complete-and-utter-relaxation/?utm_source=partner&utm_medium=partner&utm_campaign=lifeaspire/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK! Yes, it did seem unusual. She'd take the kids to the playground, and there would be moms sitting around, but starting a conversation was - well, a no-starter. People would say hi and then go back to their conversation with no invitation to join. Kind of weird, I think. I went with her when I visited, and it was definitely different from other places. She had neighbors' children over to play, and that was nice - but there was no "chemistry" and very little reciprocation or effort to get to know her. I think it's harder nowadays because so many people are at work all day and a lot of children don't go to their neighborhood schools. Playtime isn't as easy as going to your friend's house down the street - it has to be arranged by parents and children often have to be driven to friends' houses.
> 
> She gradually met people at gymnastics, church, places like that. Wherever she lived, she'd always get a group of moms together. The kids would play, and the moms would chat.
> 
> ...


That was a lovely trip down Memory Lane Bonnie; my childhood was a lot like that too. The words "play date" still sound foreign to me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Now WCK, you are retired and if you start doing things you haven't done in very, very long time it will become expected of you to continue in this fashion. I see red flags everywhere. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Timely warning Solo :sm23: It wouldn't do to have too many baked goods around the kitchen, especially if I started eating them!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Thank you for missing me. I have been here. Busy with snow, cleaning house, etc. I'm on the site. I'm fine. Leaving for Florida
> on the 28th. Staying with friends for 4 days then going to another city and meeting a friend. Husband flies in 4 days later.
> 
> Not much new. Just snow.
> ...


I am packing my bags be there to pick you up or you can pick me up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Moving to a new place is a challenge. My daughter moved and tried three schools before she found the one she liked. She lived in a neighborhood where the people were nice but already had friends and weren't interested in a new one. It was hard on her because she's very outgoing and used to just take the kids to the playground and meet people and find good friends. This time she even had trouble arranging play dates for her kids. Their kids already had friends and just weren't interested. Sad for the kids. Now she's moved, and it's much better - also the new school has been good for the kids. Kids and pets can help you meet people, but it depends on the other people, too. I haven't moved in 40 years, so I don't speak from experience - just my kids'.
> 
> I hope it gets better for you, LL.


Oh that is just sad she must have felt very lonely and miss her other place. Glad she is in a new place where others are open to friendship. Sure Grandchildren are happier too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Thank you for missing me. I have been here. Busy with snow, cleaning house, etc. I'm on the site. I'm fine. Leaving for Florida
> on the 28th. Staying with friends for 4 days then going to another city and meeting a friend. Husband flies in 4 days later.
> 
> Not much new. Just snow.
> ...


Snow snow snow and tonight rain and sleet. Spring has to come soon or I will go nuts I tell you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cats doing what they do best; they can sleep anywhere no matter how uncomfortable it looks
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/20-hilariously-lazy-cats-who-have-achieved-complete-and-utter-relaxation/?utm_source=partner&utm_medium=partner&utm_campaign=lifeaspire/


Oh I love them . I love the one of the dog and cat napping too too sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK! Yes, it did seem unusual. She'd take the kids to the playground, and there would be moms sitting around, but starting a conversation was - well, a no-starter. People would say hi and then go back to their conversation with no invitation to join. Kind of weird, I think. I went with her when I visited, and it was definitely different from other places. She had neighbors' children over to play, and that was nice - but there was no "chemistry" and very little reciprocation or effort to get to know her. I think it's harder nowadays because so many people are at work all day and a lot of children don't go to their neighborhood schools. Playtime isn't as easy as going to your friend's house down the street - it has to be arranged by parents and children often have to be driven to friends' houses.
> 
> She gradually met people at gymnastics, church, places like that. Wherever she lived, she'd always get a group of moms together. The kids would play, and the moms would chat.
> 
> ...


We were lucky like you said Bon mom's where home and we would play out doors even in the dark and love it. Now days children have to much going on. Plus you know we did not have cell phones, tv(gosh that makes me old at least no tv until I was 10 or so) computers to entertain us.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am packing my bags be there to pick you up or you can pick me up.


Ok! I'll pick you up!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now WCK, you are retired and if you start doing things you haven't done in very, very long time it will become expected of you to continue in this fashion. I see red flags everywhere. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Good one Solow :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am packing my bags be there to pick you up or you can pick me up.


I'll pick you up!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Awol Gaili, LTL, and was going to add Solo but u are back. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Snow snow snow and tonight rain and sleet. Spring has to come soon or I will go nuts I tell you.


You're not alone! The sun came out to tease for about 15 min this morning and then rain all day :sm13: Enough already!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now WCK, you are retired and if you start doing things you haven't done in very, very long time it will become expected of you to continue in this fashion. I see red flags everywhere. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Oh yeah that is good advice. I didn't see the flags until now. :sm06: :sm09: WCK is a giver and we can't change that. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh yeah that is good advice. I didn't see the flags until now. :sm06: :sm09: WCK is a giver and we can't change that. ♥


Hey that part of retiring you can flag every thing. She has been warned by Solo she will now be careful of what she does.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ok! I'll pick you up!


Oh that's good because I tend to get lost when I think I see some thing I think I have to see and lose track of time and well you know what I mean and even if you don't I think I know what I mean. But that does not mean anything except to me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh yeah that is good advice. I didn't see the flags until now. :sm06: :sm09: WCK is a giver and we can't change that. ♥


I'm taking Solo's advice -- no peanut butter cookies being baked, no flour on the shopping list :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey that part of retiring you can flag every thing. She has been warned by Solo she will now be careful of what she does.


That's right! Next I might be expected to bake muffins or bread. Who knows what that slippery slope might lead to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We could see the sun most of the day. So, it was nice to be outside, a little chilly, good working weather for my husband. The snow is coming, the radar maps show it is on it way. Yarnie should have it now. I don't mind the snow, it is the ice that I have to be careful of.


Oh I would take snow over sleet. We are suppose to have rain then sleet. I really don't want either of them. Most of snow gone shovel the last of it off deck today and out back.

Have you been watching state boy's basket ball play offs?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's right! Next I might be expected to bake muffins or bread. Who knows what that slippery slope might lead to.


You can do as I do hit the grocery stores and buy them. Then do as I saw on a TV program throw some floor over yourself and makes you look like you have been baking. :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We could see the sun most of the day. So, it was nice to be outside, a little chilly, good working weather for my husband. The snow is coming, the radar maps show it is on it way. Yarnie should have it now. I don't mind the snow, it is the ice that I have to be careful of.


What a treat to have a sunny day. I agree with you, I would much rather have snow than ice and sleet. Be careful if you need to go out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You can do as I do hit the grocery stores and buy them. Then do as I saw on a TV program throw some floor over yourself and makes you look like you have been baking. :sm23:


Most of our grocery stores have in-house baking and we also have a couple of wonderful bakeries. It would be too tempting to have lots of treats in the house though. I do buy treats for my knitting group though and sometimes we have a real treat splurge when a few of the ladies also bring treats. One of the great benefits of retirement is being able to sit and knit/crochet with my friends while we drink tea/coffee, nibble treats and have a lot of laughs. When the weather finally gets warm, we can sit out on the deck.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Most of our grocery stores have in-house baking and we also have a couple of wonderful bakeries. It would be too tempting to have lots of treats in the house though. I do buy treats for my knitting group though and sometimes we have a real treat splurge when a few of the ladies also bring treats. One of the great benefits of retirement is being able to sit and knit/crochet with my friends while we drink tea/coffee, nibble treats and have a lot of laughs. When the weather finally gets warm, we can sit out on the deck.


You do not have to have lots of treats just when needed much easier to make it seem like you made it other then making it if you know what I mean.

Envy you and your knitting group would not get any knitting done if I were there. Be to busy talking and laughing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie, is Willie as polite as our Earl and Winkie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You do not have to have lots of treats just when needed much easier to make it seem like you made it other then making it if you know what I mean.
> 
> Envy you and your knitting group would not get any knitting done if I were there. Be to busy talking and laughing.


We usually stick to very easy projects so we don't have to pay too much attention and even then there are days when not much knitting gets done. But we do have fun :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

for you CB


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> for you CB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That sounds like a beautiful way to spend the day. My knitting group is Friday morning, so I hope the roads are good. We have a few treats, coffee, lots of fun and some knitting. I am usually working on a hat or something I do not have to count.


So much fun. Enjoy your group. I hope it doesn't snow or rain for it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/TimMcGraw/photos/a.107030603555.92613.5723768555/10154032475003556/?type=3&hc_ref=NEWSFEED
What is your Irish name?
Mine is Musical MacMuffin. They got the MacMuffin right but I am not musical. :sm05:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/TimMcGraw/photos/a.107030603555.92613.5723768555/10154032475003556/?type=3&hc_ref=NEWSFEED
> What is your Irish name?
> Mine is Musical MacMuffin. They got the MacMuffin right but I am not musical. :sm05:


You and me. I am so not musical. I break glasses.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy St. Patricks's Day


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> That sounds like a beautiful way to spend the day. My knitting group is Friday morning, so I hope the roads are good. We have a few treats, coffee, lots of fun and some knitting. I am usually working on a hat or something I do not have to count.


Hope the roads were good and you had a fnd time with your group Joey!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/TimMcGraw/photos/a.107030603555.92613.5723768555/10154032475003556/?type=3&hc_ref=NEWSFEED
> What is your Irish name?
> Mine is Musical MacMuffin. They got the MacMuffin right but I am not musical. :sm05:


????Itchy McCheesy -- that sounds awful!

No musical talent on my part either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy St. Patricks's Day


That is so cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The roads were just wet. The time went by too fast. There were 8 of us. One new one learning to crochet. One member of our group had taught a knitting class at an Alpaca ranch in Iowa last Saturday. She was knitting a shawl from baby alpaca. What beautiful yarn. What fun it would be to use that yarn.
> 
> Then to work. So I am tired tonight. Good thing no work tomorrow.


Enjoy your day off. You deserve it. I haven't knit alpaca either. It would be fun. Maybe one day. :sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy St. Patricks's Day


Same to you WCK!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> The roads were just wet. The time went by too fast. There were 8 of us. One new one learning to crochet. One member of our group had taught a knitting class at an Alpaca ranch in Iowa last Saturday. She was knitting a shawl from baby alpaca. What beautiful yarn. What fun it would be to use that yarn.
> 
> Then to work. So I am tired tonight. Good thing no work tomorrow.


Sounds like a great day! So many lovely yarns to work with. Would you make a shawl too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

A new song I just found. 
Yes He is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Same to you WCK!


After that big storm came through, you must be looking forward to Florida and sunshine. Do you leave on the weekend?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY8jyVtOi_M
> A new song I just found.
> Yes He is.


Yes He is. Thanks CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes He is. Thanks CB.


Yes He is! ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> After that big storm came through, you must be looking forward to Florida and sunshine. Do you leave on the weekend?


March 28th. A ways to go.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> March 28th. A ways to go.


Something nice to look forward to :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yay! the sun came out this afternoon! Rain will be back in a couple of days, so will have to enjoy it while we've got it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Something nice to look forward to :sm24:


Yes!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That's right! Next I might be expected to bake muffins or bread. Who knows what that slippery slope might lead to.


One thing always leads to another. Best to just steer clear of it in the first place. Buy whatever baked goods you want, take them out of the package and pass them along as yours. Chances are since you haven't baked them for quite some time, he'll never know the difference. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: Did I say that? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, is Willie as polite as our Earl and Winkie?


My puppies did 1,2,3, and 6. They had the food thing down pat, one learning from the other. They would also bring a mouthful of kibble into the living room and drop it in front of me and then proceed to eat it. Perhaps they were waiting for me to beg for some. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is me today.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=382703085421541


What about y'all?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> One thing always leads to another. Best to just steer clear of it in the first place. Buy whatever baked goods you want, take them out of the package and pass them along as yours. Chances are since you haven't baked them for quite some time, he'll never know the difference. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: Did I say that? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> My puppies did 1,2,3, and 6. They had the food thing down pat, one learning from the other. They would also bring a mouthful of kibble into the living room and drop it in front of me and then proceed to eat it. Perhaps they were waiting for me to beg for some. :sm11: :sm11:


Why do we get presented with the butt end?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that looks like a purr-fect day to me!! Good for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My puppies did 1,2,3, and 6. They had the food thing down pat, one learning from the other. They would also bring a mouthful of kibble into the living room and drop it in front of me and then proceed to eat it. Perhaps they were waiting for me to beg for some. :sm11: :sm11:


you and your dogs are a riot Soloweygirl . How well they have trained you, and protect you from snakes and show you when it is time for you to eat kibble. I am sorry but that is too funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It was beautiful here today in upper 50's most of snow is gone just a bit by garage. Sun shining, maybe just maybe spring is coming around.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey did you see the Badgers when they played Villanova. Down to the last few mins. They won yea Badgers

Plus in the state basketball play offs. Team I was rooting for won. Yea Lacrosse Central they won.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes I watched Wisconsin win. Next game should be on Friday. That is great Lacrosse Central won.
> 
> Warm and sunny here today.


Will be watching Friday.

Yes warm and sunny and hope same for tomorrow for both of us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning God Bless

Sun is out in the upper 40's this a m and promise to be warm again. Yeah It might just be spring .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne how are you doing?

LL soon to be leaving 

Gali post to funny on Sol

Solo you are wise for your years there too.

Ah Joey sure they miss you but they have found new targets.

CB in my thoughts and prayers

WCK having fun in retirement am sure.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jayne how are you doing?
> 
> LL soon to be leaving
> 
> ...


Hi YL. Another week before I leave. Gorgeous day here. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope some have been listening to C-span's committee checking into Russian intervention of Campaign.

Not a lot of information, but still interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Another week before I leave. Gorgeous day here. Hope everyone is well.


Sorry for not posting right away was listening to C-span


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope some have been listening to C-span's committee checking into Russian intervention of Campaign.
> 
> Not a lot of information, but still interesting.


Listening too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Listening too.


What was your take from it?

I see it as fake news from media according to head of FBI.

Also FBI's investigation still on going so no answers to Russian involvement .

Did find it interesting that leaks were talk about about and what should and what is being done about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonn how was your weekend with family?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Listen to a part of it. Just love the statements, that there is no evidence that Trump Towers was wiretapped. And they leave it there. The they say there is no evidence of collusion between Trump's campaign team and Russia, but they are still investigating. I think I heard him say there was NO Russian interference in the election. So is anything really settled?


Did not hear that one Joey about wiretapped, but did hear about information leaks about president meetings with others that were classified. So would think even if no evidence someone who was with Trump either pass information on or it had to be wiretapped.

How else would information get out?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Listen to a part of it. Just love the statements, that there is no evidence that Trump Towers was wiretapped. And they leave it there. The they say there is no evidence of collusion between Trump's campaign team and Russia, but they are still investigating. I think I heard him say there was NO Russian interference in the election. So is anything really settled?


I guess not. It is interesting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Why do we get presented with the butt end?


I have no answer for that. :sm13: :sm13: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you and your dogs are a riot Soloweygirl . How well they have trained you, and protect you from snakes and show you when it is time for you to eat kibble. I am sorry but that is too funny.


I know. Everybody said I was untrainable, but these three and all that came before them had me trained in record time. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was beautiful here today in upper 50's most of snow is gone just a bit by garage. Sun shining, maybe just maybe spring is coming around.


It was 85 yesterday and will get that high again today. Happy first day of spring everyone. I hope this doesn't mean we will have triple digits all summer long. We really didn't have much of a winter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

First day of spring, collecting fleece in mochiland




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153077792690275


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - do your chickens catch mice?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1134324120022984



Maybe Solo needs a chicken to go after Mr Slithers?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Poor kitty lost her toy. That chicken was sure quick!


I didn't know chickens ate mice, but DH said that the chickens on the farm ate mice too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't know chickens ate mice, but DH said that the chickens on the farm ate mice too.


I didn't know that either and Joey your right poor poor kitty no toy to play with.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't know that either and Joey your right poor poor kitty no toy to play with.


So Gertie and the girls didn't dine on Wisconsin mice? :sm23:

I love cats, but they do play rough


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So Gertie and the girls didn't dine on Wisconsin mice? :sm23:
> 
> I love cats, but they do play rough


not that I know of.

Nelly my first Kitty one night as I was sleeping felt her on the bed and she was meowing like crazy. Turn on the lite and was greeted by a mouse and Nelly playing with it. Learn that kitties love to show how good they are at mousing and share it with humans. Went into kitchen grab the throngs and pick up mouse and threw him outside. Then threw away throngs. Then I wonder why she never shared her toy with me again. Seems I did the wrong thing I was to let her know what a wonderful job she did. Sorry but do not like midnight mouse raids on my bed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Jayne how are you doing?
> 
> LL soon to be leaving
> 
> ...


How was your day Yarnie? No sunshine for us today, but it didn't rain either -- calling for rain again tomorrow. 
I'm working on the sleeves of the baby sweater.

So many drama queens visiting Sol. Agree with you that Gali had a great response :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> not that I know of.
> 
> Nelly my first Kitty one night as I was sleeping felt her on the bed and she was meowing like crazy. Turn on the lite and was greeted by a mouse and Nelly playing with it. Learn that kitties love to show how good they are at mousing and share it with humans. Went into kitchen grab the throngs and pick up mouse and threw him outside. Then threw away throngs. Then I wonder why she never shared her toy with me again. Seems I did the wrong thing I was to let her know what a wonderful job she did. Sorry but do not like midnight mouse raids on my bed.


We had a Nellie, but she didn't hunt for anything other than dust bunnies :sm23: She was about 4 or when she came to us and her original family probably adopted when she was really young. She was a quirky cat, loved drinking from the tap.

Charlie and Sally used to cry on the deck under our bedroom window with their gifts until we congratulated them; they were very proud hunters.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day Yarnie? No sunshine for us today, but it didn't rain either -- calling for rain again tomorrow.
> I'm working on the sleeves of the baby sweater.
> 
> So many drama queens visiting Sol. Agree with you that Gali had a great response :sm09:


Oh it was another beautiful day here sun and temps in 60's birds sing and hubby complaining and I could go out side and not listen to him. Wonderful just wonderful.

Your moving right along. I have started doing hat again do wonder if directions are wrong . I mean after three or four attempts should be able to get it right. Still end up with pattern off at the end of the row.

I had a bit of fun there today enjoyed it really.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - do your chickens catch mice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB do you know you can get socks now and they are chicken feet? All the way up pass the knees. I think it would go nice with the chicken hat . Just a thought how about a pair of gloves shape like chicken wings with hot sauce? complete outfit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> CB do you know you can get socks now and they are chicken feet? All the way up pass the knees. I think it would go nice with the chicken hat . Just a thought how about a pair of gloves shape like chicken wings with hot sauce? complete outfit.


A matched set -- perfect for CB's GD :sm01: :sm11:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB do you know you can get socks now and they are chicken feet? All the way up pass the knees. I think it would go nice with the chicken hat . Just a thought how about a pair of gloves shape like chicken wings with hot sauce? complete outfit.


Sounds like fun!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I did it found out where person who wrote pattern left something out. I now have a good start on my hat .

I made Pasties tonight they were delicious.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I did it found out where person who wrote pattern left something out. I now have a good start on my hat .
> 
> I made Pasties tonight they were delicious.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Hate it when a pattern has a mistake. A great day for Yarnie -- not so much for fish :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Hate it when a pattern has a mistake. A great day for Yarnie -- not so much for fish :sm23:


Oh it is not great for fish they are starting to smell.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it is not great for fish they are starting to smell.


soap opera drama


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> soap opera drama


You are so right love the picture perfect . I wonder if they were giving out awards that that one would be a winner.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You are so right love the picture perfect . I wonder if they were giving out awards that that one would be a winner.


Yes a Drama Queen gold medal


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes a Drama Queen gold medal


Oh no a medal will not do She needs a statue one that out shines others.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I did it found out where person who wrote pattern left something out. I now have a good start on my hat .
> 
> I made Pasties tonight they were delicious.


YL, What is a Pastie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> YL, What is a Pastie?


It is a pastry wrap with meat, potatoes, carrots, Rutabagas, onions, small pat of butter, (and egg wash on pie crust) in a pie crust. .

The Cornish men carried them in their lunch box's when they work in the mines.

I use steak meat but you can use round steak, or left over roast beef. You have to cut vegs very small so they are cook through. Then put in an oven to bake.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How are you doing today. Off to take a shower and get dress it is almost 10:30 my gosh I am rally laze today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It is a pastry wrap with meat, potatoes, carrots, Rutabagas, onions, small pat of butter, (and egg wash on pie crust) in a pie crust. .
> 
> The Cornish men carried them in their lunch box's when they work in the mines.
> 
> I use steak meat but you can use round steak, or left over roast beef. You have to cut vegs very small so they are cook through. Then put in an oven to bake.


OH! Sounds soooo good. I must find a recipe and make some! Thank you, YL!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no a medal will not do She needs a statue one that out shines others.


You're right -- I forgot how high maintenance they are


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> OH! Sounds soooo good. I must find a recipe and make some! Thank you, YL!


And if you don't have time or inclination to make your own, you can get them at the deli or frozen food section too. Yummy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right -- I forgot how high maintenance they are


YYYYYYeppp! :sm16:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And if you don't have time or inclination to make your own, you can get them at the deli or frozen food section too. Yummy


Good news! Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, all. Looking more and more like Trump was right on the surveillance. Big meetings on it. He just announced that Charter Communications (don't know them) is going to invest 20 billion dollars in U.S. and hire 20,000 U.S. workers. And the train rolls on...........


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, all. Looking more and more like Trump was right on the surveillance. Big meetings on it. He just announced that Charter Communications (don't know them) is going to invest 20 billion dollars in U.S. and hire 20,000 U.S. workers. And the train rolls on...........


I need to read about this. I'll have to research it. I wish I knew more.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, all. Looking more and more like Trump was right on the surveillance. Big meetings on it. He just announced that Charter Communications (don't know them) is going to invest 20 billion dollars in U.S. and hire 20,000 U.S. workers. And the train rolls on...........


I haven't kept up with the news Bon. I will have to check that out. We knew he wouldn't have said anything unless it didn't happen.
How was your trip to Mobile? Was it pretty with all the flower and trees blooming?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, all. Looking more and more like Trump was right on the surveillance. Big meetings on it. He just announced that Charter Communications (don't know them) is going to invest 20 billion dollars in U.S. and hire 20,000 U.S. workers. And the train rolls on...........


That is my internet provider Bon. They keep raising their prices every few months. Glad though they are adding jobs. Didn't know that about Trump and surveillance last I heard they said there was none. Good news to hear.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right -- I forgot how high maintenance they are


Oh spot on on that one love it and am laughing here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB

Happy Birthday hope it is a super wonderful happy day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB
> 
> Happy Birthday hope it is a super wonderful happy day.


Happy Birthday, CB!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB
> 
> Happy Birthday hope it is a super wonderful happy day.


Thank you. I may get spoiled with all this attention I am getting. I have gotten flowers from the florist 2 times today. Plus cheesecake and presents. Lots of calls and HBD's on facebook. God is so Good !


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Birthday, CB!


Thanks LL! ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't kept up with the news Bon. I will have to check that out. We knew he wouldn't have said anything unless it didn't happen.
> How was your trip to Mobile? Was it pretty with all the flower and trees blooming?


The trip was a mixed bag. There were 11 of us, and 7 got the stomach bug. Luckily, they fell one at a time at night and were better within about 4 hours. So every night we listened to see who was next! And every day, everyone was fine. Weird. Your twin and I were spared, and two of our youngest daughter's children were also spared. It was crazy. BUT - they had a lot of fun in between. DD and her husband were in their new house. They have a very small yard, so they had the pool taken out. It was filled in, and they put mulch on top - then they put up a nice, big play structure for the kids. They had it at their old house, and their little ones love to be outside. My daughter counts on them playing outside, and she had to be right there with them when the pool was there. When the playset was finished, all seven children were playing on it. Quite a sight!

Both my daughters are good cooks, and Susan made a very spicy Indian dish. It took a lot to prepare it. Her sister loves it, and so did all the adults. Except for me - I can't take that spicy! I had hot dogs and mac and cheese with the kids. Delish - I love hot dogs and mac and cheese! My food tastes are similar to my grandchildren's - including sweets and dessert! We saw some soccer, went to church together - I love that - walked the new neighborhood. Perfect weather - sunny, warm, cool breeze, blue sky, low humidity.

Is it humid where you are? It's very humid in Mobile most of the time. I grew up with high humidity in Baltimore - hot and humid in the summer, cold and damp in the winter - not the nicest weather there. Regular people didn't have a/c when I was growing up - we had the hose in the back yard and sometimes - the best times - going to the chilly air conditioned movies!

The flowers and trees were very pretty. Their roses were in full bloom - beautiful! Redbuds on the ride home. They're so pretty. We have a lot of them growing wild - and in yards - in Atlanta. How about you - do you have redbuds?

I hope everything's good at your house! I missed so much while I was away. Are you knitting? Being off Facebook means I'm out of the loop on lots of things, but I am enjoying the freedom.

That's it for me. Time for dinner. I have to start cooking again - I have been so lazy lately. Disgraceful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. I may get spoiled with all this attention I am getting. I have gotten flowers from the florist 2 times today. Plus cheesecake and presents. Lots of calls and HBD's on facebook. God is so Good !


I didn't realize it was your birthday! Happy birthday, sweet CB!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. I may get spoiled with all this attention I am getting. I have gotten flowers from the florist 2 times today. Plus cheesecake and presents. Lots of calls and HBD's on facebook. God is so Good !


And so are you! "Good" that is...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. I may get spoiled with all this attention I am getting. I have gotten flowers from the florist 2 times today. Plus cheesecake and presents. Lots of calls and HBD's on facebook. God is so Good !


Happy Birthday CB! Let yourself be spoiled for the day -- you deserve it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> The trip was a mixed bag. There were 11 of us, and 7 got the stomach bug. Luckily, they fell one at a time at night and were better within about 4 hours. So every night we listened to see who was next! And every day, everyone was fine. Weird. Your twin and I were spared, and two of our youngest daughter's children were also spared. It was crazy. BUT - they had a lot of fun in between. DD and her husband were in their new house. They have a very small yard, so they had the pool taken out. It was filled in, and they put mulch on top - then they put up a nice, big play structure for the kids. They had it at their old house, and their little ones love to be outside. My daughter counts on them playing outside, and she had to be right there with them when the pool was there. When the playset was finished, all seven children were playing on it. Quite a sight!
> 
> Both my daughters are good cooks, and Susan made a very spicy Indian dish. It took a lot to prepare it. Her sister loves it, and so did all the adults. Except for me - I can't take that spicy! I had hot dogs and mac and cheese with the kids. Delish - I love hot dogs and mac and cheese! My food tastes are similar to my grandchildren's - including sweets and dessert! We saw some soccer, went to church together - I love that - walked the new neighborhood. Perfect weather - sunny, warm, cool breeze, blue sky, low humidity.
> 
> ...


Lots of family fun, despite the nightly bug. If one has to have a bug, that would be the one to have, over and done with in a few hours.

I love spicy food as long as it isn't tooooo hot. DH grew up with very bland food, but over the years has grown to enjoy lightly spiced foods.

Are you back to knitting on your blanket?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday CB! Let yourself be spoiled for the day -- you deserve it.


This is great!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lots of family fun, despite the nightly bug. If one has to have a bug, that would be the one to have, over and done with in a few hours.
> 
> I love spicy food as long as it isn't tooooo hot. DH grew up with very bland food, but over the years has grown to enjoy lightly spiced foods.
> 
> Are you back to knitting on your blanket?


Hi - your flowers for CB are very pretty! Yes, I am knitting the blanket again. I think the problem may have been the circular needles because I just couldn't bear to get back to it. Then I realized it was because I was always fighting the pull of the needles. Maybe they weren't long enough. I felt bad because so many people on here had been so helpful and encouraging about the circulars. Maybe it will be better if I use them to make a hat. So I went to straights again, and it's much easier for me. I hope to finish it soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Birthday CB! You can' have to much yarn!


So cute!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bon sorry about the circular needles, but think one should knit with what they are comfortable with. 

love to see it when you are done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey stop watching game couldn't bare to see them lose by one point. Oh well such is life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The trip was a mixed bag. There were 11 of us, and 7 got the stomach bug. Luckily, they fell one at a time at night and were better within about 4 hours. So every night we listened to see who was next! And every day, everyone was fine. Weird. Your twin and I were spared, and two of our youngest daughter's children were also spared. It was crazy. BUT - they had a lot of fun in between. DD and her husband were in their new house. They have a very small yard, so they had the pool taken out. It was filled in, and they put mulch on top - then they put up a nice, big play structure for the kids. They had it at their old house, and their little ones love to be outside. My daughter counts on them playing outside, and she had to be right there with them when the pool was there. When the playset was finished, all seven children were playing on it. Quite a sight!
> 
> Both my daughters are good cooks, and Susan made a very spicy Indian dish. It took a lot to prepare it. Her sister loves it, and so did all the adults. Except for me - I can't take that spicy! I had hot dogs and mac and cheese with the kids. Delish - I love hot dogs and mac and cheese! My food tastes are similar to my grandchildren's - including sweets and dessert! We saw some soccer, went to church together - I love that - walked the new neighborhood. Perfect weather - sunny, warm, cool breeze, blue sky, low humidity.
> 
> ...


What a night mare Bonn with all of those with a stomach bug. I am glad you and my twin was spared. Crazy only 4 hours. That was a blessing. That sounds like a nice play space for the kids. What fun the kids must have had. Makes me smile just thinking about it.
You are kid at heart Bonn so I can see you liking hotdogs and mac. :sm02: 
Yes we had the humidity today. Storms tonight. I would have loved to see all of those roses in bloom I have a few blooming right now. We had temps up to almost 90 this week. Too hot for this time of year.
Yes we have redbuds everywhere. The Wisteria are blooming all over town right now.
I have knit a little on my socks. Kinda lost interest so need to get the last one done .
I am glad you had a good visit with the kids. Now you need a vacation to get rested up. :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't realize it was your birthday! Happy birthday, sweet CB!


Thanks Bonn! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday CB! Let yourself be spoiled for the day -- you deserve it.


Love that. Thanks WCK!
I am around the blackeyed Susan's and the wild geraniums.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Birthday CB! You can' have to much yarn!


Thanks joeys. That is my favorite kind of cake. Except for cheesecake.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks joeys. That is my favorite kind of cake. Except for cheesecake.


She makes such good cakes and no fat in them at all so no weight gain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon I am with you hot dogs and mac and cheese. I love chili dogs, but not the spice chili mild for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey two over times and they lost by one point. Darn oh well they beat # 1 seed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi - your flowers for CB are very pretty! Yes, I am knitting the blanket again. I think the problem may have been the circular needles because I just couldn't bear to get back to it. Then I realized it was because I was always fighting the pull of the needles. Maybe they weren't long enough. I felt bad because so many people on here had been so helpful and encouraging about the circulars. Maybe it will be better if I use them to make a hat. So I went to straights again, and it's much easier for me. I hope to finish it soon.


Nice feeling that your blanket will be finished soon :sm24: Needles and knitting style are all personal. so you should use whatever works best for you. Look forward to seeing a pic when you're done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is nice!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153835967771080


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I took Friday off, then went to see my daughter and boys. Her youngest had a volley ball tournament on Saturday. He scored the winning point in one of the games. Three weeks and 2 days more of work.
> 
> I am tired of working, but I enjoy seeing the people I have worked with so many years. One family has been 15 years, since they moved here. Their children have grown from elementary school to college graduates.


I felt that way, too - and so did many of my friends when we retired. It seems to always be about the people. We seem to miss them more than the work itself.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Birthday CB! You can' have to much yarn!


This is so true, and you can't be too spoiled on your birthday. Happy belated birthday CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> The trip was a mixed bag. There were 11 of us, and 7 got the stomach bug. Luckily, they fell one at a time at night and were better within about 4 hours. So every night we listened to see who was next! And every day, everyone was fine. Weird. Your twin and I were spared, and two of our youngest daughter's children were also spared. It was crazy. BUT - they had a lot of fun in between. DD and her husband were in their new house. They have a very small yard, so they had the pool taken out. It was filled in, and they put mulch on top - then they put up a nice, big play structure for the kids. They had it at their old house, and their little ones love to be outside. My daughter counts on them playing outside, and she had to be right there with them when the pool was there. When the playset was finished, all seven children were playing on it. Quite a sight!
> 
> Both my daughters are good cooks, and Susan made a very spicy Indian dish. It took a lot to prepare it. Her sister loves it, and so did all the adults. Except for me - I can't take that spicy! I had hot dogs and mac and cheese with the kids. Delish - I love hot dogs and mac and cheese! My food tastes are similar to my grandchildren's - including sweets and dessert! We saw some soccer, went to church together - I love that - walked the new neighborhood. Perfect weather - sunny, warm, cool breeze, blue sky, low humidity.
> 
> ...


Despite the stomach bug, sounded like you had a great time. You're always so busy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I took Friday off, then went to see my daughter and boys. Her youngest had a volley ball tournament on Saturday. He scored the winning point in one of the games. Three weeks and 2 days more of work.
> 
> I am tired of working, but I enjoy seeing the people I have worked with so many years. One family has been 15 years, since they moved here. Their children have grown from elementary school to college graduates.


I know that was an exciting came with you gs scoring the winner point. Nice you got to see it. 
You can make it a few more weeks. You are a strong person. Enjoy your longtime friends for the next few weeks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I have a hacker & this is the 4th time I've tried to write a message then I must log in again to KP. SIL will fix it when I get home which will be tomorrow. Prayers to those Denim Sisters who might need our saviors guidance & help. Hugs!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday CB!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Friend sent this couldn't resist!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Despite the stomach bug, sounded like you had a great time. You're always so busy.


Too busy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Friend sent this couldn't resist!


Cute! I hope she can fix your computer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I have a hacker & this is the 4th time I've tried to write a message then I must log in again to KP. SIL will fix it when I get home which will be tomorrow. Prayers to those Denim Sisters who might need our saviors guidance & help. Hugs!


Praying for a safe landing.I am going to miss you being online so much. Please let us know when you can get back online. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy Birthday CB!


Thanks Janie!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

four more days then April yeah


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> four more days then April yeah


April showers bring May flowers.

What else happens in April?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> April showers bring May flowers.
> 
> What else happens in April?


warm weather birds singing winter clothes can be put away. Longer days, and you can get outside and plant your flowers CB I know you will love that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is interesting:
> 
> http://thepoliticalinsider.com/little-red-hen-as-told-by-liberals/


Oh Joey I love it and laugh but gee it is true and laughing stop.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> April showers bring May flowers.
> 
> What else happens in April?


I'm leaving today. Haven't been on here much because of preparations, etc. I'll be reading you all if I can.
Be back in 3 weeks. Day before Easter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm leaving today. Haven't been on here much because of preparations, etc. I'll be reading you all if I can.
> Be back in 3 weeks. Day before Easter.


Have a good time and a safe trip!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Have a good time and a safe trip!


Thanks Bon. Going to Orlando to see friends and then Ft. Myers. Have a sore throat. Leaving my husband home (he'll come
down next Tues.) and I miss him already. He's upset I'm going. He has a choice to go or not...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is interesting:
> 
> http://thepoliticalinsider.com/little-red-hen-as-told-by-liberals/


 :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> warm weather birds singing winter clothes can be put away. Longer days, and you can get outside and plant your flowers CB I know you will love that.


I got out a little today. Everything is coming up. JoKims roses are bloomed. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm leaving today. Haven't been on here much because of preparations, etc. I'll be reading you all if I can.
> Be back in 3 weeks. Day before Easter.


Have fun. Post pictures on facebook so I can see. XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm leaving today. Haven't been on here much because of preparations, etc. I'll be reading you all if I can.
> Be back in 3 weeks. Day before Easter.


Have fun in the sun and be good ya hear me. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks Bon. Going to Orlando to see friends and then Ft. Myers. Have a sore throat. Leaving my husband home (he'll come
> down next Tues.) and I miss him already. He's upset I'm going. He has a choice to go or not...


Oh hot toddy for the throat sure you will feel better once you have a few. :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Have a good time and a safe trip!


Bon saw Georgia was having bad weather . Hope it is better now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got out a little today. Everything is coming up. JoKims roses are bloomed. :sm02:


Oh Jokims roses I love that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can not go on facebook before I come on here. I keep pushing enter and it doesn't work here at all.

Neighbor fix my computer so I can play my cd's now yeah neighbor.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I had a fright today. Last month I had a mouse in my house. It was eating Chewy's food. He then made a condo in my dining room. My son set up a trap and caught him. I had poison out but didn't did like it. My dryer started acting funny so my son pulled out my dryer and found the RAT had chewed thru my dryer vent. Plus had built a kingdom outside in the vent. Today I was going thru my stash and found where he had been storing dog food under my yarn. HOW DARE THAT RAT!!! I was so grossed out. My son had to clean it up for me. I hope the RAT is still dead and not one of his friends. Grrr


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can not go on facebook before I come on here. I keep pushing enter and it doesn't work here at all.
> 
> Neighbor fix my computer so I can play my cd's now yeah neighbor.


You have a nice neighbor to fix your computer. Did you make him cookies?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had a fright today. Last month I had a mouse in my house. It was eating Chewy's food. He then made a condo in my dining room. My son set up a trap and caught him. I had poison out but didn't did like it. My dryer started acting funny so my son pulled out my dryer and found the RAT had chewed thru my dryer vent. Plus had built a kingdom outside in the vent. Today I was going thru my stash and found where he had been storing dog food under my yarn. HOW DARE THAT RAT!!! I was so grossed out. My son had to clean it up for me. I hope the RAT is still dead and not one of his friends. Grrr


yuck sorry about the rat. Hope he eat some of your yarn and got stuck in his stomach so he would die. You need a cat. But am sure Chewy would think cat was a toy and drive cat crazy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have a nice neighbor to fix your computer. Did you make him cookies?


No but when peaches are out up here will make him a peach pie. He loves them too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No but when peaches are out up here will make him a peach pie. He loves them too.


Yum . That sounds good to me. I don't blame him for liking that.

Solo is having bad weather right now close to her our weather told tonight. Praying for you Solo .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I saw that but did not know it was close you are suppose to get it to tomorrow . You down south are having a time of it with the weather lately.

You stay safe too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I saw that but did not know it was close you are suppose to get it to tomorrow . You down south are having a time of it with the weather lately.
> 
> You stay safe too.


Yes the South has been getting it lately. We have had storms but just rain not tornadoes . Everything is greening up from the sun and rain. Tomorrow it is suppose to get to 80. I need to get my plants out of the green house. I went on the porch today and a hummingbird was fussing at me to get the feeder out. I fixed it up and he was back in a few minute. I really enjoy watching them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the South has been getting it lately. We have had storms but just rain not tornadoes . Everything is greening up from the sun and rain. Tomorrow it is suppose to get to 80. I need to get my plants out of the green house. I went on the porch today and a hummingbird was fussing at me to get the feeder out. I fixed it up and he was back in a few minute. I really enjoy watching them.


Oh that is so nice, Hummingbirds are not here yet.

Oh and you get to put plants out.

We had a nice sunny day here. Been cloudy and gray for about three days.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have fun in the sun and be good ya hear me. :sm17:


Haha... I will.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had a fright today. Last month I had a mouse in my house. It was eating Chewy's food. He then made a condo in my dining room. My son set up a trap and caught him. I had poison out but didn't did like it. My dryer started acting funny so my son pulled out my dryer and found the RAT had chewed thru my dryer vent. Plus had built a kingdom outside in the vent. Today I was going thru my stash and found where he had been storing dog food under my yarn. HOW DARE THAT RAT!!! I was so grossed out. My son had to clean it up for me. I hope the RAT is still dead and not one of his friends. Grrr


Oh no!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Have a good time and a safe trip!


Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have fun. Post pictures on facebook so I can see. XX


Ok!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had a fright today. Last month I had a mouse in my house. It was eating Chewy's food. He then made a condo in my dining room. My son set up a trap and caught him. I had poison out but didn't did like it. My dryer started acting funny so my son pulled out my dryer and found the RAT had chewed thru my dryer vent. Plus had built a kingdom outside in the vent. Today I was going thru my stash and found where he had been storing dog food under my yarn. HOW DARE THAT RAT!!! I was so grossed out. My son had to clean it up for me. I hope the RAT is still dead and not one of his friends. Grrr


My DD had a hamster that would constantly get loose and find it's way into my closet. He would make his nest there and I, too, found dog food in it. At least the hamster wasn't destructive, as he never chewed up anything. I hope yours is dead also.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yum . That sounds good to me. I don't blame him for liking that.
> 
> Solo is having bad weather right now close to her our weather told tonight. Praying for you Solo .


Thanks CB. We were passed by, just some T-Storms and wind. we had pea sized hail Monday with the system that passed by.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. We were passed by, just some T-Storms and wind. we had pea sized hail Monday with the system that passed by.


Good news. I am glad it wasn't as bad for you this time. xx


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My DD had a hamster that would constantly get loose and find it's way into my closet. He would make his nest there and I, too, found dog food in it. At least the hamster wasn't destructive, as he never chewed up anything. I hope yours is dead also.


My brother had guinea pigs and hamsters growing up. The hamster got loose and got in my mother's closet and ate her picnic basket up. I guess you were lucky only dog food . :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK I just read an article on your PM
http://debatepost.com/2017/03/28/trudeau-christians-are-the-worst-part-of-canadian-society/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have a bit of winter back. There was a light rain when I left work tonight. 2 hours later we have just enough snow to track. It is 28 degrees and it is dripping from the eaves. So it doesn't seem to know if it wants to rain or snow.
> 
> Our livestock (deer) make a daily appearance. The birds have to eat from the ground. A squirrel was able to open a suet cage and tried to store the suet cake, until it got stuck. They have been fun to watch.


Squirrels are really fun to watch. I saw one hanging from the edge of our pool holding on by one hand getting a drink of water. They are trouble tho
eating my birdseed. Will they all stay around in the summer?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.sarahpalin.com/ha-rob-schneider-just-embarrassed-democrats-one-single-tweet/
HA


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I took Friday off, then went to see my daughter and boys. Her youngest had a volley ball tournament on Saturday. He scored the winning point in one of the games. Three weeks and 2 days more of work.
> 
> I am tired of working, but I enjoy seeing the people I have worked with so many years. One family has been 15 years, since they moved here. Their children have grown from elementary school to college graduates.


So nice that you could see your GS's game! and enjoy the family weekend.

It's the people that make a difference for a job that you enjoy or just earning an income. I'm lucky that I've been able to stay in touch with quite a few people through my knitting group and through the local service groups.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, I have a hacker & this is the 4th time I've tried to write a message then I must log in again to KP. SIL will fix it when I get home which will be tomorrow. Prayers to those Denim Sisters who might need our saviors guidance & help. Hugs!


Hope you had a safe trip Janie and are getting settled back in at home. Your family will be so happy to see you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> April showers bring May flowers.
> 
> What else happens in April?


TAXES :sm19:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This is interesting:
> 
> http://thepoliticalinsider.com/little-red-hen-as-told-by-liberals/


Sadly it is so


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got out a little today. Everything is coming up. JoKims roses are bloomed. :sm02:


Such an early start for you! My Jokim's rose survived the winter in it's pot on the deck and is starting to leaf out but I don't think there will be any blooms until at least mid to late May.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had a fright today. Last month I had a mouse in my house. It was eating Chewy's food. He then made a condo in my dining room. My son set up a trap and caught him. I had poison out but didn't did like it. My dryer started acting funny so my son pulled out my dryer and found the RAT had chewed thru my dryer vent. Plus had built a kingdom outside in the vent. Today I was going thru my stash and found where he had been storing dog food under my yarn. HOW DARE THAT RAT!!! I was so grossed out. My son had to clean it up for me. I hope the RAT is still dead and not one of his friends. Grrr


Oh Yuck; I hope that rat was an orphan! Chewy needs ratting lessons


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK I just read an article on your PM
> http://debatepost.com/2017/03/28/trudeau-christians-are-the-worst-part-of-canadian-society/


He declares himself as Catholic, but as soon as he became leader of the Liberal Party put out an edict that pro-life supporters are not allowed as candidates. And it's not only abortion, the Liberal caucus is forbidden to express a public opinion or vote their conscience on any issues that he decides must be conformed with. I think he is the only party leader that has ever denied conscience rights for it's members.

I better not even start on the rest of his hypocrisy and self righteous sanctimony or it will turn into an essay.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We have a bit of winter back. There was a light rain when I left work tonight. 2 hours later we have just enough snow to track. It is 28 degrees and it is dripping from the eaves. So it doesn't seem to know if it wants to rain or snow.
> 
> Our livestock (deer) make a daily appearance. The birds have to eat from the ground. A squirrel was able to open a suet cage and tried to store the suet cake, until it got stuck. They have been fun to watch.


I love watching our livestock too, but wish we didn't have so many raccoons. They can get quite mean with each other.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.sarahpalin.com/ha-rob-schneider-just-embarrassed-democrats-one-single-tweet/
> HA


Well logic was never their strong suit :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I had a great visit with my parents and the rest of the family; this time around I also got to see all the nieces and nephews. The weather in Edmonton was sunny and fairly mild, a nice change from the rain I left behind - and it rained the whole time I was gone, but I brought some sunshine back with me.

Dad, along with many other Edmontonians are thrilled that their hockey team has made it into the NHL playoffs for the first time in 11 years!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> TAXES :sm19:


Oh yuk I forgot about that. I didn't know yours were in April too. :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Such an early start for you! My Jokim's rose survived the winter in it's pot on the deck and is starting to leaf out but I don't think there will be any blooms until at least mid to late May.


The bush is still small . I have lots of buds on the other bushes . Hers was the first to be loaded down. My only red too.  You have yours to look forward too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He declares himself as Catholic, but as soon as he became leader of the Liberal Party put out an edict that pro-life supporters are not allowed as candidates. And it's not only abortion, the Liberal caucus is forbidden to express a public opinion or vote their conscience on any issues that he decides must be conformed with. I think he is the only party leader that has ever denied conscience rights for it's members.
> 
> I better not even start on the rest of his hypocrisy and self righteous sanctimony or it will turn into an essay.


That is sad. I hate to hear it. It is spreading thru out the world I guess.
You can write an essay anytime you want here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a great visit with my parents and the rest of the family; this time around I also got to see all the nieces and nephews. The weather in Edmonton was sunny and fairly mild, a nice change from the rain I left behind - and it rained the whole time I was gone, but I brought some sunshine back with me.
> 
> Dad, along with many other Edmontonians are thrilled that their hockey team has made it into the NHL playoffs for the first time in 11 years!


I am glad you had a good time.

Yay for your Dad's team. I know that brightened his day. Good for them!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have a bit of winter back. There was a light rain when I left work tonight. 2 hours later we have just enough snow to track. It is 28 degrees and it is dripping from the eaves. So it doesn't seem to know if it wants to rain or snow.
> 
> Our livestock (deer) make a daily appearance. The birds have to eat from the ground. A squirrel was able to open a suet cage and tried to store the suet cake, until it got stuck. They have been fun to watch.


I saw you were having snow. Gee spring can't get here fast enough.

That has to be fun watching wild life. Love the squirrel story, we have one here who is digging little holes all over the place to store who knows what.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.sarahpalin.com/ha-rob-schneider-just-embarrassed-democrats-one-single-tweet/
> HA


Love it nice to hear someone not putting Trump down.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh yuk I forgot about that. I didn't know yours were in April too. :sm05:


Our are due April 30th unless it's a weekend, so this year will be due May 1st. I got my parents returns done while I was there and this year they both get refunds :sm24: ; much better than last year when they had to pay. I still have to do mine and DH's.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you had a good time.
> 
> Yay for your Dad's team. I know that brightened his day. Good for them!


He's thrilled that the Oilers made it to the playoffs; and if they make it past the first round, he will be overjoyed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had neighbor here for about three hours. CD not working he got it going and while still here guess what it stop again. He will be getting two peach pies for this.

Open lap top has windows 7 and they were playing and he set it up so easier to get CD's working. 

Good day to do it. Raining heavy and wind blowing up a storm get it . Well I think it was funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our are due April 30th unless it's a weekend, so this year will be due May 1st. I got my parents returns done while I was there and this year they both get refunds :sm24: ; much better than last year when they had to pay. I still have to do mine and DH's.


I am glad your parents are getting refunds.

Oh to bad Joey doesn't live near sure she would have help you with that if she could.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I saw you were having snow. Gee spring can't get here fast enough.
> 
> That has to be fun watching wild life. Love the squirrel story, we have one here who is digging little holes all over the place to store who knows what.


Has Mr Bunny shown up this spring Yarnie? Our bunny population is growing way to quickly.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh you two and the roses lucky you. But have notice my weeds are doing good off to a good start this year as most of the grass has gone who knows where.

I know spring is coming killed a little bug by kitchen sink. So small would not have know it was a bug. But it moved and when something moves I kill it. Wild Willie would have played with it. He loves to play with bugs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Had neighbor here for about three hours. CD not working he got it going and while still here guess what it stop again. He will be getting two peach pies for this.
> 
> Open lap top has windows 7 and they were playing and he set it up so easier to get CD's working.
> 
> Good day to do it. Raining heavy and wind blowing up a storm get it . Well I think it was funny.


Nice thank you gift for a great neighbour! Glad you can listen to your CDs again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you two and the roses lucky you. But have notice my weeds are doing good off to a good start this year as most of the grass has gone who knows where.
> 
> I know spring is coming killed a little bug by kitchen sink. So small would not have know it was a bug. But it moved and when something moves I kill it. Wild Willie would have played with it. He loves to play with bugs.


A few moths, spiders and other bugs have shown up here. I usually leave the spiders alone because they eat other bugs. It makes me laugh when I see the cats jump to try to catch a moth. I've even seen raccoons try to catch moths and other bugs, but their main food has become stolen cat food.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am glad your parents are getting refunds.
> 
> Oh to bad Joey doesn't live near sure she would have help you with that if she could.


Only a couple more weeks and Joey can relax :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone heard from LTL? I hope her parents are ok.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Only a couple more weeks and Joey can relax :sm24: :sm24:


I am sure she will need it after this year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone heard from LTL? I hope her parents are ok.


Hey lady how are you doing.

Nope no word from her. Think she may be busy spinning and spending time with the grands. I sure hop her parents are o.k.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey lady how are you doing.
> 
> Nope no word from her. Think she may be busy spinning and spending time with the grands. I sure hop her parents are o.k.


I am doing good.

Yes maybe . Plus Spring break. I hope she is ok too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My mind is in la la land. This should explain it all.

Well kick me in the teeth and call me pretty. 

Why I thought this is beyond me. I was not in the moment I mean I was not thinking about any thing or reading anything that need that said.

What is wrong with me other then I am so tried .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie there is no way I'm giving our kitties a bell




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1425688414180176


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone heard from LTL? I hope her parents are ok.


I hope she's just busy with her grands


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie there is no way I'm giving our kitties a bell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie there is no way I'm giving our kitties a bell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those poor kitties are starved to death. You know you would love the bell.


The kitties are adorable and I loved watching them, but our kitties' meowing and pawing when they want food is enough already - definitely no bells


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh love how the one started ringing the other ones bell.
> 
> I have an antique bell, and there is no way I will teach Willie or for that matter the love of my life to use a bell.


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

and now feeding squirrel




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1610009422374495


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and now feeding squirrel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am off to bed my brain needs to rest and my body would not mind it either.

God Bless all on DP and also those on KP. It's good to share a blessing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am off to bed my brain needs to rest and my body would not mind it either.
> 
> God Bless all on DP and also those on KP. It's good to share a blessing.


Me too. Sweet dreams to all! ♥


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends,

Life has been a bit wild lately. Dad is not doing well, which makes mom at risk. They found cancer in his esophagus, which make no sense since he is not a smoker or drinker. His biggest vice is ginger ale and pretzels. So spent time there doing doctor visits, PET scans, getting the taxes to the accountant...... It is as good as it can be. He has a feeding tube, but other than that he is not in any pain and is still so funny. More worried about mom getting through this. Then I helped with an alpaca shearing, and HAD (WAS FORCED) to buy two fleeces. Been spinning alpaca and Shetland, it is very calming in this hectic world. Took the grandkids to the Circus. PETA has ruined a wonderful family experience. The kids sat there in awe and was so glad that they got to experience it at least once in their lives. Might go knit with a group in Charlottesville today. It is a very long drive, but the ladies are such a hoot that it is worth it.

But these past few months have taught me a lot about acceptance and not looking and wondering about the future. So many wonderful people are part of our lives, we need to enjoy each moment.

hugs


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Life has been a bit wild lately. Dad is not doing well, which makes mom at risk. They found cancer in his esophagus, which make no sense since he is not a smoker or drinker. His biggest vice is ginger ale and pretzels. So spent time there doing doctor visits, PET scans, getting the taxes to the accountant...... It is as good as it can be. He has a feeding tube, but other than that he is not in any pain and is still so funny. More worried about mom getting through this. Then I helped with an alpaca shearing, and HAD (WAS FORCED) to buy two fleeces. Been spinning alpaca and Shetland, it is very calming in this hectic world. Took the grandkids to the Circus. PETA has ruined a wonderful family experience. The kids sat there in awe and was so glad that they got to experience it at least once in their lives. Might go knit with a group in Charlottesville today. It is a very long drive, but the ladies are such a hoot that it is worth it.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your Dad LTL . Hope your mom is o.k. Be praying for them.

It sounds like you have been very busy. Time with grands sounds special and fleece well sure it was fun but never having don't it don't no. Have fun with the ladies today.

Yes life has a way of letting you know we are just passing through.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry to hear about your Dad LTL . Hope your mom is o.k. Be praying for them.
> 
> It sounds like you have been very busy. Time with grands sounds special and fleece well sure it was fun but never having don't it don't no. Have fun with the ladies today.
> 
> Yes life has a way of letting you know we are just passing through.


Love right back at you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie there is no way I'm giving our kitties a bell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Never give bells to cats, dogs or husands. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Keep your sanity!!!!!


 :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

www.bing.com/videos/search?q=pie+jesu+lyrics&view=detail&mid=B1BD3560D49A860CF01AB1BD3560D49A860CF01A&FORM=VIRE

I love this song hope it shows up. A friend sent me the CD of it when Dad died. I listen to it and it gives me peace even after all this time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Life has been a bit wild lately. Dad is not doing well, which makes mom at risk. They found cancer in his esophagus, which make no sense since he is not a smoker or drinker. His biggest vice is ginger ale and pretzels. So spent time there doing doctor visits, PET scans, getting the taxes to the accountant...... It is as good as it can be. He has a feeding tube, but other than that he is not in any pain and is still so funny. More worried about mom getting through this. Then I helped with an alpaca shearing, and HAD (WAS FORCED) to buy two fleeces. Been spinning alpaca and Shetland, it is very calming in this hectic world. Took the grandkids to the Circus. PETA has ruined a wonderful family experience. The kids sat there in awe and was so glad that they got to experience it at least once in their lives. Might go knit with a group in Charlottesville today. It is a very long drive, but the ladies are such a hoot that it is worth it.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your Dad and the stress it's putting on your Mom, you and the rest of your family. My parents also seem frailer each time I visit them. I'm in full agreement with you about enjoying the moment and appreciating each day with our family and friends.

I'm glad you were able to enjoy the circus with the grands, it's such a joy to experience their excitement.

Hope you enjoyed your knitting day -- it's good therapy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Never give bells to cats, dogs or husands. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Keep your sanity!!!!!


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thinking of you all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> www.bing.com/videos/search?q=pie+jesu+lyrics&view=detail&mid=B1BD3560D49A860CF01AB1BD3560D49A860CF01A&FORM=VIRE
> 
> I love this song hope it shows up. A friend sent me the CD of it when Dad died. I listen to it and it gives me peace even after all this time.


Thank you Yarnie, that was beautiful and comforting. You also posted this link when your Dad died and it gave me a lot of comfort for the losses in my life so I saved it


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)




----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


>


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I have no idea why you, Designer or SQM posted anything on our thread because I (and many others) know your cruel and hateful history. Your faux thoughts of concern mean nothing, and only prove what a hypocrites you are.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Please accept my sincere condolences to all of you for the loss of your dear friend. I hope you find comfort in each other. May she Rest In Peace.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Leftists, It certainly shows how very little you know about hate speech, you used it on our dear friend every opportunity and now you act like it was just small talk. Lakes is right...you have a hateful history that can't be forgotten, and for you to think it can be forgotten proves just how out of touch you are.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Aunty M said:


> Please accept my sincere condolences to all of you for the loss of your dear friend. I hope you find comfort in each other. May she Rest In Peace.


 Thank you Aunty M


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

galinipper said:


> Thank you Aunty M


You're welcome. I know words don't seem enough at times like this, but it sometimes helps to know people are thinking of you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Leftists, It certainly shows how very little you know about hate speech, you used it on our dear friend every opportunity and now you act like it was just small talk. Lakes is right...you have a hateful history that can't be forgotten, and for you to think it can be forgotten proves just how out of touch you are.


I believe that they only posted here so that some will be fooled into thinking they are decent people. Remember who they are: AOLW. Remember that their goal is to hurt, mock and destroy those who do not believe the way they do. If you do not agree with them, you are wrong and become a target of the hyena pack. They need to climb back up the stairs and hang out with all the bats.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Life has been a bit wild lately. Dad is not doing well, which makes mom at risk. They found cancer in his esophagus, which make no sense since he is not a smoker or drinker. His biggest vice is ginger ale and pretzels. So spent time there doing doctor visits, PET scans, getting the taxes to the accountant...... It is as good as it can be. He has a feeding tube, but other than that he is not in any pain and is still so funny. More worried about mom getting through this. Then I helped with an alpaca shearing, and HAD (WAS FORCED) to buy two fleeces. Been spinning alpaca and Shetland, it is very calming in this hectic world. Took the grandkids to the Circus. PETA has ruined a wonderful family experience. The kids sat there in awe and was so glad that they got to experience it at least once in their lives. Might go knit with a group in Charlottesville today. It is a very long drive, but the ladies are such a hoot that it is worth it.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your parents not doing well so will remember them in my prayers. Hugs, dear lady.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I believe that they only posted here so that some will be fooled into thinking they are decent people. Remember who they are: AOLW. Remember that their goal is to hurt, mock and destroy those who do not believe the way they do. If you do not agree with them, you are wrong and become a target of the hyena pack. They need to climb back up the stairs and hang out with all the bats.


Yes, you are correct as they should stay in the attic where they belong!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Leftists, It certainly shows how very little you know about hate speech, you used it on our dear friend every opportunity and now you act like it was just small talk. Lakes is right...you have a hateful history that can't be forgotten, and for you to think it can be forgotten proves just how out of touch you are.


You are right about the lefties as they belong in the basement instead of the attic!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I have no idea why you, Designer or SQM posted anything on our thread because I (and many others) know your cruel and hateful history. Your faux thoughts of concern mean nothing, and only prove what a hypocrites you are.


I was waiting for this email from you.

Obviously one denim trusted me enough to alert me to the sad news.

I was not on Mrs. Somma's ignore list so I could not be all that awful.

At a time like this, we all realize how "real" we all are and I for one, am very upset about this loss because I am fond of Bumps, Westie and Yarnie and know they are suffering.

One should not insult anyone's attempts at kindness and sympathy.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I couldn't log in as DH had the papers with him with my passwords so could only read until he arrive home. I must write things down as with this short mind, I'll forget & somehow I've lost the 4 numbers I need to up grade to the next IPAD improvements. SIL says it is only given one time so guess I'm out of luck.

Praying for each of you & sending hugs! Janie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

For my Denim Sisters:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> For my Denim Sisters:


Thanks Janie. Glad you are back home safe. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Life has been a bit wild lately. Dad is not doing well, which makes mom at risk. They found cancer in his esophagus, which make no sense since he is not a smoker or drinker. His biggest vice is ginger ale and pretzels. So spent time there doing doctor visits, PET scans, getting the taxes to the accountant...... It is as good as it can be. He has a feeding tube, but other than that he is not in any pain and is still so funny. More worried about mom getting through this. Then I helped with an alpaca shearing, and HAD (WAS FORCED) to buy two fleeces. Been spinning alpaca and Shetland, it is very calming in this hectic world. Took the grandkids to the Circus. PETA has ruined a wonderful family experience. The kids sat there in awe and was so glad that they got to experience it at least once in their lives. Might go knit with a group in Charlottesville today. It is a very long drive, but the ladies are such a hoot that it is worth it.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your parents. I felt like something must have been going on with them since you had not been online lately. Good news that your Dad is not in pain but keeping his sense of humor. Prayers for both of them in the Name of Jesus!

I hope you had a good time on your trip with your friends. Sounds like fun. Plus the circus with your grands.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

lovethelake said:


> I have no idea why you, Designer or SQM posted anything on our thread because I (and many others) know your cruel and hateful history. Your faux thoughts of concern mean nothing, and only prove what a hypocrites you are.


How nice to throw polite condolences in someone's face. There were people who showed up at my late sister's memorial service and following luncheon who I knew were only there for the free lunch but I had the graciousness to accept their condolences without reproach. Were they hypocrites? I prefer not to think so, they did take the time and make the effort to show up and I thanked them for doing so. If you have such deep feelings for Joey, you would not take the occasion of her passing, to be so nasty to those who have at least taken the time to offer condolences.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> How nice to throw polite condolences in someone's face. There were people who showed up at my late sister's memorial service and following luncheon who I knew were only there for the free lunch but I had the graciousness to accept their condolences without reproach. Were they hypocrites? I prefer not to think so, they did take the time and make the effort to show up and I thanked them for doing so. If you have such deep feelings for Joey, you would not take the occasion of her passing, to be so nasty to those who have at least taken the time to offer condolences.


We are hurt. We are friends here and don't fight . Please let us alone in our grief. If anyone is sincere in their condolences we appreciate them.
I know SQM meant well. Thanks SQM.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are hurt. We are friends here and don't fight . Please let us alone in our grief. If anyone is sincere in their condolences we appreciate them.
> I know SQM meant well. Thanks SQM.


You actually have no idea who is sincere and who is not. Accept ALL condolences as sincere and leave it at that. This is not the time to chastise people, not if you are truly grieving.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You actually have no idea who is sincere and who is not. Accept ALL condolences as sincere and leave it at that. This is not the time to chastise people, not if you are truly grieving.


God Bless.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> I was waiting for this email from you.
> 
> Obviously one denim trusted me enough to alert me to the sad news.
> 
> ...


Do not worry SQM I told them I did it and I know what is in your heart and how much you really care.

. Thank you for your prayer for Joey . One thing I learned from Joey is forgiveness.

It is easy to hate but harder to love.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> God Bless.


I am with you CB . We all know what God ask of us .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I have no idea why you, Designer or SQM posted anything on our thread because I (and many others) know your cruel and hateful history. Your faux thoughts of concern mean nothing, and only prove what a hypocrites you are.


I agree with you LTL. They are hateful hypocrites.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am going to share one thing about Joey and I as I am sure she would love it .

When Joey and I were to meet the first time . We decide to meet in a yarn shop in Madison. Well we both arrive and did not see each other on the bench out side of yarn shop. Well as I had to go potty headed for the bathroom. When done came out of stall, and there was Joey. We knew each other the instant we look at each other. Which is surprising as we did not know what each other look like. We instantly hug each other. Know God had a hand in that. We both started laughing. Said no one would believe we met in the toilet and arm and arm we left to go to yarn shop. Precious memory and good to remember how we laugh.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> I was waiting for this email from you.
> 
> Obviously one denim trusted me enough to alert me to the sad news.
> 
> ...


As far as your friends go, it's a case of kindness being offered too little and too late.There was absolutely no reason to attack joey in the manner they consistently did. As far as I'm concerned, their "sympathy" hardly rings true.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> How nice to throw polite condolences in someone's face. There were people who showed up at my late sister's memorial service and following luncheon who I knew were only there for the free lunch but I had the graciousness to accept their condolences without reproach. Were they hypocrites? I prefer not to think so, they did take the time and make the effort to show up and I thanked them for doing so. If you have such deep feelings for Joey, you would not take the occasion of her passing, to be so nasty to those who have at least taken the time to offer condolences.


I ( and I believe I speak for most here) would feed anyone at a luncheon, so your generous gift of not showing the door to the people at your sister's memorial service doesn't even compare. I think people here can decide who is authentic in their condolences with out your input.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I am going to share one thing about Joey and I as I am sure she would love it .
> 
> When Joey and I were to meet the first time . We decide to meet in a yarn shop in Madison. Well we both arrive and did not see each other on the bench out side of yarn shop. Well as I had to go potty headed for the bathroom. When done came out of stall, and there was Joey. We knew each other the instant we look at each other. Which is surprising as we did not know what each other look like. We instantly hug each other. Know God had a hand in that. We both started laughing. Said no one would believe we met in the toilet and arm and arm we left to go to yarn shop. Precious memory and good to remember how we laugh.


Sweet story. So glad you had those special times with her. She was lucky to have you as a loyal friend.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to share this with you.

Soloway I am sure you know what this is.

SQM said a prayer that is call Kaddish a Jewish prayer for Joey. You may want to look it up and what it means.

So please know how much she did respect Joey, and cared.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am going to share one thing about Joey and I as I am sure she would love it .
> 
> When Joey and I were to meet the first time . We decide to meet in a yarn shop in Madison. Well we both arrive and did not see each other on the bench out side of yarn shop. Well as I had to go potty headed for the bathroom. When done came out of stall, and there was Joey. We knew each other the instant we look at each other. Which is surprising as we did not know what each other look like. We instantly hug each other. Know God had a hand in that. We both started laughing. Said no one would believe we met in the toilet and arm and arm we left to go to yarn shop. Precious memory and good to remember how we laugh.


Kindred spirits. You know I am envious. I want to meet all of my Denim sisters. I think we have spent enough time together we would know each other . We know each other's heart too. Love y'all.Sorry I had to be the one to tell you about Joey's death. She will be missed. There are good things being said about her, then the wicked are having their say too. Doesn't matter it is all over with. No more tears or pain for Joeys. All happy and joy. No politics or hurt where she is. I will be happy to meet her and Jokim when I get there. Just prayers for her family now as they go thru more than we are going thru. Bless them Lord with good memories and give their aching hearts comfort right now in Jesus Name.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> For my Denim Sisters:


Beautiful Jayne glad your home safe. Hope your love of your life made it safely there.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

One has to believe that Joey cared about those that despised her. She never gave up on them, always trying to make them see the light. It can't have been easy to experience the persecution day in and day out, but her words were heard by all. She was strong and true to herself.

I would only ask that those who want to express sincere condolences, do so. Phony condolences mean nothing at a time like this. They're hurtful. If you were one of the people who were cruel to Joey in life, perhaps you could express your condolences, silently to yourself, so as to not cause more grief to those of us who loved her.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> How nice to throw polite condolences in someone's face. There were people who showed up at my late sister's memorial service and following luncheon who I knew were only there for the free lunch but I had the graciousness to accept their condolences without reproach. Were they hypocrites? I prefer not to think so, they did take the time and make the effort to show up and I thanked them for doing so. If you have such deep feelings for Joey, you would not take the occasion of her passing, to be so nasty to those who have at least taken the time to offer condolences.


This is neither the time nor the place. Let it go!!!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I am going to share one thing about Joey and I as I am sure she would love it .
> 
> When Joey and I were to meet the first time . We decide to meet in a yarn shop in Madison. Well we both arrive and did not see each other on the bench out side of yarn shop. Well as I had to go potty headed for the bathroom. When done came out of stall, and there was Joey. We knew each other the instant we look at each other. Which is surprising as we did not know what each other look like. We instantly hug each other. Know God had a hand in that. We both started laughing. Said no one would believe we met in the toilet and arm and arm we left to go to yarn shop. Precious memory and good to remember how we laugh.


Thank you for sharing this, Yarnie.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

galinipper said:


> I ( and I believe I speak for most here) would feed anyone at a luncheon, so your generous gift of not showing the door to the people at your sister's memorial service doesn't even compare. I think people here can decide who is authentic in their condolences with out your input.


I'm sorry but where did I say I had any intention of showing anyone the door? Please don't put words in my mouth. Are all condolences as heartfelt as others? Probably not, it's still rude to accuse someone of not being sincere. People don't have to like someone to feel sympathy for the family and friends who just lost someone.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

My mistake for the interpretation of your sisters memorial, so excuse me please. The rest of what you say is your opinion.
Thanks, but I'm letting this go.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You actually have no idea who is sincere and who is not. Accept ALL condolences as sincere and leave it at that. This is not the time to chastise people, not if you are truly grieving.


I suggest you read your own message * "This is not the time to chastise people"*. You could show some understanding for people who have received shocking news and are truly grieving rather than adding to our distress.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do not worry SQM I told them I did it and I know what is in your heart and how much you really care.
> 
> . Thank you for your prayer for Joey . One thing I learned from Joey is forgiveness.
> 
> It is easy to hate but harder to love.


You're right Yarnie. One of many lessons that Joey knew well and had to exercise way too often.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am going to share one thing about Joey and I as I am sure she would love it .
> 
> When Joey and I were to meet the first time . We decide to meet in a yarn shop in Madison. Well we both arrive and did not see each other on the bench out side of yarn shop. Well as I had to go potty headed for the bathroom. When done came out of stall, and there was Joey. We knew each other the instant we look at each other. Which is surprising as we did not know what each other look like. We instantly hug each other. Know God had a hand in that. We both started laughing. Said no one would believe we met in the toilet and arm and arm we left to go to yarn shop. Precious memory and good to remember how we laugh.


I know that's one of many precious memories for you Yarnie. I remember you and Joey telling us about shopping for glassware too. You and Joey knew how to make the most of your retail experiences!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I was waiting for this email from you.
> 
> Obviously one denim trusted me enough to alert me to the sad news.
> 
> ...


**************


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to share this with you.
> 
> Soloway I am sure you know what this is.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your prayers for Joey SQM, and thank you for treating her like a whole person.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kindred spirits. You know I am envious. I want to meet all of my Denim sisters. I think we have spent enough time together we would know each other . We know each other's heart too. Love y'all.Sorry I had to be the one to tell you about Joey's death. She will be missed. There are good things being said about her, then the wicked are having their say too. Doesn't matter it is all over with. No more tears or pain for Joeys. All happy and joy. No politics or hurt where she is. I will be happy to meet her and Jokim when I get there. Just prayers for her family now as they go thru more than we are going thru. Bless them Lord with good memories and give their aching hearts comfort right now in Jesus Name.


Thank you CB. I'm sure Joey and Jokim shared a good hug.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> One has to believe that Joey cared about those that despised her. She never gave up on them, always trying to make them see the light. It can't have been easy to experience the persecution day in and day out, but her words were heard by all. She was strong and true to herself.
> 
> I would only ask that those who want to express sincere condolences, do so. Phony condolences mean nothing at a time like this. They're hurtful. If you were one of the people who were cruel to Joey in life, perhaps you could express your condolences, silently to yourself, so as to not cause more grief to those of us who loved her.


Thank you KFN. Joey was all that you said and she was also always willing to give of her time and talents to help those that truly needed it.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Dear D&P: I did not know Joey well; in fact, I had no interaction with her at all. I do, however, know grief, and I extend my condolences to all of you who were her friends. Losing a friend or family member hurts no matter who you are. Anger is one of the stages of grief, I believe. I hope those who have genuinely expressed their condolences to you, for your loss, will ultimately understand that.
Williesmom


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

After reading the responses from the attic people, I stand by my morning comments. They just can't stay away and not have the last word. It is more important for them to grandstand and make themselves noticed than to let us be together and rejoice knowing her without their intrusion. They thrive on personally attacking others. You know, if one of them knew one of us was upset by their intrusion, would it not be more compassionate for her to PM that person or persons to explain their words, and not be snarky in a post? 

My priest once told me that forgiveness is one of the hardest things to do. That you forgive them more for your own healing rather than to help them heal; so you do not hold on to grudges that turn into resentments that take over your daily life and thoughts. But he also said that you can not forget if you have been purposefully destroyed by their cruelty. No one can truly forget what they did to you. And if you pretend to forget, not only are you lying but you leave yourself open for them to do it again to you. And if that happens you have no one to blame but yourself. Forgive them, don't let them rent space in your head, move on with your life, but more importantly protect yourself from future harm.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

williesmom said:


> Dear D&P: I did not know Joey well; in fact, I had no interaction with her at all. I do, however, know grief, and I extend my condolences to all of you who were her friends. Losing a friend or family member hurts no matter who you are. Anger is one of the stages of grief, I believe. I hope those who have genuinely expressed their condolences to you, for your loss, will ultimately understand that.
> Williesmom


Since you do not know the cruelty that many of the Attic People have done to her over the years, please leave us alone and stop lecturing. And if you did not know her or interact with her then how did you know to post here? Most of the anger is not a stage of the grieving process, it is the knowledge of the vicious harm they had caused her and their insincerity of the faux sympathy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right Yarnie. One of many lessons that Joey knew well and had to exercise way too often.


Joeys did care enough about people's eternal souls to speak to them the truth about the Bible. It was thrown in her face many times. She took abuse and was called names. They will know one day what she said it the Truth. It is all on their heads now because they are heard the Truth and are now accountable. 
I refuse to fight over Joey's body with it not even laid in the ground. She has my respect and my love forever. She is dancing with the Savior right now and that makes me happy. Anyone that was mean to her should ask forgiveness . Words are empty unless there is forgiveness. I wish I had not given her DD the link to read our words. The words from the guilty will sting knowing this is going on right now over her beloved Mother. Some people always have to show up and ruin even a wake. God forgive them because they must not know what they do. Most of us are over fighting about politics and would like to be left alone. We know by the cruel post elsewhere it is not going to happen.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Joeys did care enough about people's eternal souls to speak to them the truth about the Bible. It was thrown in her face many times. She took abuse and was called names. They will know one day what she said it the Truth. It is all on their heads now because they are heard the Truth and are now accountable.
> I refuse to fight over Joey's body with it not even laid in the ground. She has my respect and my love forever. She is dancing with the Savior right now and that makes me happy. Anyone that was mean to her should ask forgiveness . Words are empty unless there is forgiveness. I wish I had not given her DD the link to read our words. The words from the guilty will sting knowing this is going on right now over her beloved Mother. Some people always have to show up and ruin even a wake. God forgive them because they must not know what they do. Most of us are over fighting about politics and would like to be left alone. We know by the cruel post elsewhere it is not going to happen.


What does she think of the people who will not accept condolences? I wish now I hadn't bothered.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My great nephew is being born Tuesday. Prayers for myniece. This is her third. All boys. So funny they will find out what life is about. The oldest is 6 and 3 plus this one. They think they are so organized and have everything planned out. The 3rd one will change everything. I know my 3rd did.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Hello to everyone....on this stormy night, I would like to add a few words about Joey's passing. One of you was so kind to let me know about it, and I thank you so much for that. Although I was not as close to her as many of you, the news hit me very deeply and sorrowfully. Yet, the sorrow gave way to a peace in my heart because I know where she is. I can draw comfort in the fact that she knew Jesus as her Lord and Savior. 

I took a step back from some of the forums on KP a few weeks ago. Not because someone reported me, or got me in trouble for preaching right alongside Joey, but because the level of hatred for anything decent or moral had reached such an intensity in some folks here, that it actually sickened my soul. Many times, Joey had my back, and I had hers in the heat of many heated attacks. Joey was a woman of courage, no matter what some might say, and she had the courage of her convictions. She was very smart and intelligent, and well informed, too. She will be deeply missed here. When that little orange kitten, dressed in green appeared, look out; she knew what she was talking about. Sometimes, she laid it out in one sentence. I want to say a word to those of you that do not know this wonderful Jesus that Joey and many of us here know. Please don't wait until it is too late. Most of us are old enough that we know we have more time behind us than in front of us. Joey has run her race. We still have to run ours. This has been a sobering wake up call to all on here, no matter what you thought of her. Whether you loved her or hated her; she told you the truth about eternity. She has now heard the Savior say, "Well done, thy good and faithful servant; enter into the joy of the Lord." She took a lot of abuse from many of you, as many others here have, and myself as well; not because we like to be kicked around, but because we care about your eternal soul. God said His Word will not return void, but will accomplish what He sends it forth to do. When a person crosses your path, and they witness Christ to you, and you reject it, you do not reject that person; you reject Him. Join me tonight in praying for Joey's family and friends, as they have suffered such a loss. In closing, I am reminded of two scriptures from God's Eternal Word; "To be absent from the body, is to be present with the Lord." This is a promise to the child of God. Also, "Weeping may endure for the night, but joy cometh in the morning." We pass this way once; walk softly before the Lord. Blessings, msk


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Hello to everyone....on this stormy night, I would like to add a few words about Joey's passing. One of you was so kind to let me know about it, and I thank you so much for that. Although I was not as close to her as many of you, the news hit me very deeply and sorrowfully. Yet, the sorrow gave way to a peace in my heart because I know where she is. I can draw comfort in the fact that she knew Jesus as her Lord and Savior.
> 
> I took a step back from some of the forums on KP a few weeks ago. Not because someone reported me, or got me in trouble for preaching right alongside Joey, but because the level of hatred for anything decent or moral had reached such an intensity in some folks here, that it actually sickened my soul. Many times, Joey had my back, and I had hers in the heat of many heated attacks. Joey was a woman of courage, no matter what some might say, and she had the courage of her convictions. She was very smart and intelligent, and well informed, too. She will be deeply missed here. When that little orange kitten, dressed in green appeared, look out; she knew what she was talking about. Sometimes, she laid it out in one sentence. I want to say a word to those of you that do not know this wonderful Jesus that Joey and many of us here know. Please don't wait until it is too late. Most of us are old enough that we know we have more time behind us than in front of us. Joey has run her race. We still have to run ours. This has been a sobering wake up call to all on here, no matter what you thought of her. Whether you loved her or hated her; she told you the truth about eternity. She has now heard the Savior say, "Well done, thy good and faithful servant; enter into the joy of the Lord." She took a lot of abuse from many of you, as many others here have, and myself as well; not because we like to be kicked around, but because we care about your eternal soul. God said His Word will not return void, but will accomplish what He sends it forth to do. When a person crosses your path, and they witness Christ to you, and you reject it, you do not reject that person; you reject Him. Join me tonight in praying for Joey's family and friends, as they have suffered such a loss. In closing, I am reminded of two scriptures from God's Eternal Word; "To be absent from the body, is to be present with the Lord." This is a promise to the child of God. Also, "Weeping may endure for the night, but joy cometh in the morning." We pass this way once; walk softly before the Lord. Blessings, msk


Thanks MsKathy. XX


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

God bless you, CB


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> What does she think of the people who will not accept condolences? I wish now I hadn't bothered.


So do many of us.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Ms Kathy that was such a beautiful tribute to such a wonderful person, thank you.

Yesterday I truly remembered what it means to enjoy the moment and enjoy life. Went to have dinner with the grandkids and boy do they crack me up. It was a day of sunny skies, great food, and giggles. But boy was I glad for the quiet of my home that night! 

Dad is hanging in there. They will try to do baby doses of radiation to shrink or keep the tumor small. He is a warrior but also understands the difference between being alive and living. Now we also have to focus on mom so that she will make it through this and we do not lose her too. Life truly is a roller coaster.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MsKathy said:


> Hello to everyone....on this stormy night, I would like to add a few words about Joey's passing. One of you was so kind to let me know about it, and I thank you so much for that. Although I was not as close to her as many of you, the news hit me very deeply and sorrowfully. Yet, the sorrow gave way to a peace in my heart because I know where she is. I can draw comfort in the fact that she knew Jesus as her Lord and Savior.
> 
> I took a step back from some of the forums on KP a few weeks ago. Not because someone reported me, or got me in trouble for preaching right alongside Joey, but because the level of hatred for anything decent or moral had reached such an intensity in some folks here, that it actually sickened my soul. Many times, Joey had my back, and I had hers in the heat of many heated attacks. Joey was a woman of courage, no matter what some might say, and she had the courage of her convictions. She was very smart and intelligent, and well informed, too. She will be deeply missed here. When that little orange kitten, dressed in green appeared, look out; she knew what she was talking about. Sometimes, she laid it out in one sentence. I want to say a word to those of you that do not know this wonderful Jesus that Joey and many of us here know. Please don't wait until it is too late. Most of us are old enough that we know we have more time behind us than in front of us. Joey has run her race. We still have to run ours. This has been a sobering wake up call to all on here, no matter what you thought of her. Whether you loved her or hated her; she told you the truth about eternity. She has now heard the Savior say, "Well done, thy good and faithful servant; enter into the joy of the Lord." She took a lot of abuse from many of you, as many others here have, and myself as well; not because we like to be kicked around, but because we care about your eternal soul. God said His Word will not return void, but will accomplish what He sends it forth to do. When a person crosses your path, and they witness Christ to you, and you reject it, you do not reject that person; you reject Him. Join me tonight in praying for Joey's family and friends, as they have suffered such a loss. In closing, I am reminded of two scriptures from God's Eternal Word; "To be absent from the body, is to be present with the Lord." This is a promise to the child of God. Also, "Weeping may endure for the night, but joy cometh in the morning." We pass this way once; walk softly before the Lord. Blessings, msk


Thank you MsKathy! That was a beautiful reminder.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Ms Kathy that was such a beautiful tribute to such a wonderful person, thank you.
> 
> Yesterday I truly remembered what it means to enjoy the moment and enjoy life. Went to have dinner with the grandkids and boy do they crack me up. It was a day of sunny skies, great food, and giggles. But boy was I glad for the quiet of my home that night!
> 
> Dad is hanging in there. They will try to do baby doses of radiation to shrink or keep the tumor small. He is a warrior but also understands the difference between being alive and living. Now we also have to focus on mom so that she will make it through this and we do not lose her too. Life truly is a roller coaster.


I'm sorry you're having to go through so much all at once. I'll be praying for you, and your parents.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Hello to everyone....on this stormy night, I would like to add a few words about Joey's passing. One of you was so kind to let me know about it, and I thank you so much for that. Although I was not as close to her as many of you, the news hit me very deeply and sorrowfully. Yet, the sorrow gave way to a peace in my heart because I know where she is. I can draw comfort in the fact that she knew Jesus as her Lord and Savior.
> 
> I took a step back from some of the forums on KP a few weeks ago. Not because someone reported me, or got me in trouble for preaching right alongside Joey, but because the level of hatred for anything decent or moral had reached such an intensity in some folks here, that it actually sickened my soul. Many times, Joey had my back, and I had hers in the heat of many heated attacks. Joey was a woman of courage, no matter what some might say, and she had the courage of her convictions. She was very smart and intelligent, and well informed, too. She will be deeply missed here. When that little orange kitten, dressed in green appeared, look out; she knew what she was talking about. Sometimes, she laid it out in one sentence. I want to say a word to those of you that do not know this wonderful Jesus that Joey and many of us here know. Please don't wait until it is too late. Most of us are old enough that we know we have more time behind us than in front of us. Joey has run her race. We still have to run ours. This has been a sobering wake up call to all on here, no matter what you thought of her. Whether you loved her or hated her; she told you the truth about eternity. She has now heard the Savior say, "Well done, thy good and faithful servant; enter into the joy of the Lord." She took a lot of abuse from many of you, as many others here have, and myself as well; not because we like to be kicked around, but because we care about your eternal soul. God said His Word will not return void, but will accomplish what He sends it forth to do. When a person crosses your path, and they witness Christ to you, and you reject it, you do not reject that person; you reject Him. Join me tonight in praying for Joey's family and friends, as they have suffered such a loss. In closing, I am reminded of two scriptures from God's Eternal Word; "To be absent from the body, is to be present with the Lord." This is a promise to the child of God. Also, "Weeping may endure for the night, but joy cometh in the morning." We pass this way once; walk softly before the Lord. Blessings, msk


Thank you Ms.Kathy

I know she is with her Lord and Savior and that is my blessing. Her faith knew no bounds . I do hope I never cause her pain. Will ask the Lord to forgive me now if I have. Understand what you are saying about faith, just need a little push to remember when I forget and let life get in the way.

Also understand what you meant about getting off because of the anger, feel the same way. Not strong as Joey, but am getting there.

God's Blessing on you for sharing faith.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Ms Kathy that was such a beautiful tribute to such a wonderful person, thank you.
> 
> Yesterday I truly remembered what it means to enjoy the moment and enjoy life. Went to have dinner with the grandkids and boy do they crack me up. It was a day of sunny skies, great food, and giggles. But boy was I glad for the quiet of my home that night!
> 
> Dad is hanging in there. They will try to do baby doses of radiation to shrink or keep the tumor small. He is a warrior but also understands the difference between being alive and living. Now we also have to focus on mom so that she will make it through this and we do not lose her too. Life truly is a roller coaster.


Praying for you LTL, sorry I hurt you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Praying for you LTL, sorry I hurt you.


NEVER COULD HAPPEN GIRLFRIEND!

HUGS


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My great nephew is being born Tuesday. Prayers for myniece. This is her third. All boys. So funny they will find out what life is about. The oldest is 6 and 3 plus this one. They think they are so organized and have everything planned out. The 3rd one will change everything. I know my 3rd did.


Prayers for your niece and a healthy new baby. They will be a very busy household


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

MsKathy said:


> Hello to everyone....on this stormy night, I would like to add a few words about Joey's passing. One of you was so kind to let me know about it, and I thank you so much for that. Although I was not as close to her as many of you, the news hit me very deeply and sorrowfully. Yet, the sorrow gave way to a peace in my heart because I know where she is. I can draw comfort in the fact that she knew Jesus as her Lord and Savior.
> 
> I took a step back from some of the forums on KP a few weeks ago. Not because someone reported me, or got me in trouble for preaching right alongside Joey, but because the level of hatred for anything decent or moral had reached such an intensity in some folks here, that it actually sickened my soul. Many times, Joey had my back, and I had hers in the heat of many heated attacks. Joey was a woman of courage, no matter what some might say, and she had the courage of her convictions. She was very smart and intelligent, and well informed, too. She will be deeply missed here. When that little orange kitten, dressed in green appeared, look out; she knew what she was talking about. Sometimes, she laid it out in one sentence. I want to say a word to those of you that do not know this wonderful Jesus that Joey and many of us here know. Please don't wait until it is too late. Most of us are old enough that we know we have more time behind us than in front of us. Joey has run her race. We still have to run ours. This has been a sobering wake up call to all on here, no matter what you thought of her. Whether you loved her or hated her; she told you the truth about eternity. She has now heard the Savior say, "Well done, thy good and faithful servant; enter into the joy of the Lord." She took a lot of abuse from many of you, as many others here have, and myself as well; not because we like to be kicked around, but because we care about your eternal soul. God said His Word will not return void, but will accomplish what He sends it forth to do. When a person crosses your path, and they witness Christ to you, and you reject it, you do not reject that person; you reject Him. Join me tonight in praying for Joey's family and friends, as they have suffered such a loss. In closing, I am reminded of two scriptures from God's Eternal Word; "To be absent from the body, is to be present with the Lord." This is a promise to the child of God. Also, "Weeping may endure for the night, but joy cometh in the morning." We pass this way once; walk softly before the Lord. Blessings, msk


Thanks MsKathy, a thoughtful tribute to a good friend


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Ms Kathy that was such a beautiful tribute to such a wonderful person, thank you.
> 
> Yesterday I truly remembered what it means to enjoy the moment and enjoy life. Went to have dinner with the grandkids and boy do they crack me up. It was a day of sunny skies, great food, and giggles. But boy was I glad for the quiet of my home that night!
> 
> Dad is hanging in there. They will try to do baby doses of radiation to shrink or keep the tumor small. He is a warrior but also understands the difference between being alive and living. Now we also have to focus on mom so that she will make it through this and we do not lose her too. Life truly is a roller coaster.


Roller coaster is a good description of the joys and sorrows of life. Prayers for your parents.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, one other time you bad mouthed me to SQM & now I find out that you have been secretly friends with her via PM's makes me "very" angry! I feel you have spilled your "guts" about each of us & she reported to the Lefty group! SQM is only a friend to that hateful group & you think she is your friend!

From now on, "you" will be excluded from my list of friends as the first time you & SQM were mean to me I forgave you, but this time not only you "kick" me in the teeth but you included my dear Denim Sisters in your rath! This I again forgive you simply because I'm a CHRISTIAN, but I "no" longer want you to PM me nor reply to "any" of my posts! You have made the decision to be friends with SQM so take her & leave me alone!

How can you be so vile to think you were a friend to our dear Joey? You just couldn't wait to tell SQM of her death so she could tell the lefty group so they could laugh! I'll "never" forget what you have done to our group!

Janeway


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, one other time you bad mouthed me to SQM & now I find out that you have been secretly friends with her via PM's makes me "very" angry! I feel you have spilled your "guts" about each of us & she reported to the Lefty group! SQM is only a friend to that hateful group & you think she is your friend!
> 
> From now on, "you" will be excluded from my list of friends as the first time you & SQM were mean to me I forgave you, but this time not only you "kick" me in the teeth but you included my dear Denim Sisters in your rath! This I again forgive you simply because I'm a CHRISTIAN, but I "no" longer want you to PM me nor reply to "any" of my posts! You have made the decision to be friends with SQM so take her & leave me alone!
> 
> ...


Janie don't feel that way. We have all done things later that we wish we hadn't. It is in the past now. Don't let the other side come between friends. Joeys had been talking to SQM. If Joeys was friends with SQMwe should honor that. No time for us to be fighting with each other. We are true friends that forgive and forget no matter what. That is what the Lord would want us to do. We are all hurt right now and may not be acting like ourselves. Lets step back and cool down. Our group is fine. We are the overcomers. The libs can't separate us or tear us down. I got three pms from some of them. They are not all bad. :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This is my tribute to our lovely Joeysoma:

Joey would like to let you know that her work here on earth is done. She received a call from God, a sort of an offer that she couldn't refuse, for an appointment from which she will not be returning to earth.

This assignment comes with a huge sign-on bonus and a reunion with family and friends she has not seen in a long time. Job security is exactly 110 percent. 

Her new mission takes her to a wonderful place in heaven where she will be socializing, knitting, gardening, reading & cooking everyone's favorite dish. Her desserts will be delicious & you never gain an announce. 

She leaves detailed instructions for her husband, children & her denim Sisters to celebrate her mission here on earth, which has been completed. RIP dear Joeysoma until we meet again!

Janeway out!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie don't feel that way. We have all done things later that we wish we hadn't. It is in the past now. Don't let the other side come between friends. Joeys had been talking to SQM. If Joeys was friends with SQMwe should honor that. No time for us to be fighting with each other. We are true friends that forgive and forget no matter what. That is what the Lord would want us to do. We are all hurt right now and may not be acting like ourselves. Lets step back and cool down. Our group is fine. We are the overcomers. The libs can't separate us or tear us down. I got three pms from some of them. They are not all bad. :sm03: :sm03:


Thanks CB, but Yarnie has hurt me 2 times now so just how many times must I turn the other cheek? Yarnie was PMing SQM in secret is why I'm so angry!


----------



## Plays with Fibers (Nov 30, 2015)

No fake tributes or false sentiments from me about joeysomma's passing. May our beloved Creator and his benevolent son, Jesus Christ, judge her less harshly than she judged those not born heterosexual. Her kind of religious persecution for those born homosexual adds nothing positive to the goal of making our society a paradise for all God's children.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Plays with Fibers said:


> No fake tributes or false sentiments from me about joeysomma's passing. May our beloved Creator and his benevolent son, Jesus Christ, judge her less harshly than she judged those not born heterosexual. Her kind of religious persecution for those born homosexual adds nothing positive to the goal of making our society a paradise for all God's children.


You prove my point about the Attic People. Even in death you relentlessly forge on with personal destruction and persecution. Just go away, climb up the stairs, live among the bats and leave my friends and I alone as we mourn our friend. Shame on you for your comments. But then again, you prove my point and others will continue to see you and the rest of the AP for what you are, just plain evil.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Plays with Fibers said:


> No fake tributes or false sentiments from me about joeysomma's passing. May our beloved Creator and his benevolent son, Jesus Christ, judge her less harshly than she judged those not born heterosexual. Her kind of religious persecution for those born homosexual adds nothing positive to the goal of making our society a paradise for all God's children.


The Word of God is the judge of all mankind. Joey stood on the Word uncompromisingly. So do I.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, one other time you bad mouthed me to SQM & now I find out that you have been secretly friends with her via PM's makes me "very" angry! I feel you have spilled your "guts" about each of us & she reported to the Lefty group! SQM is only a friend to that hateful group & you think she is your friend!
> 
> From now on, "you" will be excluded from my list of friends as the first time you & SQM were mean to me I forgave you, but this time not only you "kick" me in the teeth but you included my dear Denim Sisters in your rath! This I again forgive you simply because I'm a CHRISTIAN, but I "no" longer want you to PM me nor reply to "any" of my posts! You have made the decision to be friends with SQM so take her & leave me alone!
> 
> ...


You can be assured that what you said about SQM telling all of the lefty's about you is not true. It looks like Lois's
passing is bringing out the worst in a few of you. I don't think she would approve of you and yarnie fighting over something so petty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You can be assured that what you said about SQM telling all of the lefty's about you is not true. It looks like Lois's
> passing is bringing out the worst in a few of you. I don't think she would approve of you and yarnie fighting over something so petty.


Why don't you mind your own business. Go gloat somewhere else.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why don't you mind your own business. Go gloat somewhere else.


You are wrong, CB. I am not gloating. I never wished joey any harm as often as we butted heads.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are wrong, CB. I am not gloating. I never wished joey any harm as often as we butted heads.


You are gloating and are not welcome here. Most of the ladies here don't bother you but you come here to start trouble. We will make up with any problems we have between us. Just go about other places and talk about us like all of you and your friends are good at. I have seen the terrible things you have said about Joeys. So no one will take you serious. Would you go to the funeral tomorrow and start with her family if you had a chance? Same as you are doing here and whining because no one thanked you for a rose. It is your actions before the rose and how dirty you treated Joeys. Don't expect acceptance from any of us. You are a wolf and we know it. I tried to get along with you but you stabbed me in the back. I was upset over losing Joeys but all of you and your ugliness made me cry all day Saturday I would say more to you but the Holy Spirit wont let me. God help you is all I can say .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You prove my point about the Attic People. Even in death you relentlessly forge on with personal destruction and persecution. Just go away, climb up the stairs, live among the bats and leave my friends and I alone as we mourn our friend. Shame on you for your comments. But then again, you prove my point and others will continue to see you and the rest of the AP for what you are, just plain evil.


So true.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are gloating and are not welcome here. Most of the ladies here don't bother you but you come here to start trouble. We will make up with any problems we have between us. Just go about other places and talk about us like all of you and your friends are good at. I have seen the terrible things you have said about Joeys. So no one will take you serious. Would you go to the funeral tomorrow and start with her family if you had a chance? Same as you are doing here and whining because no one thanked you for a rose. It is your actions before the rose and how dirty you treated Joeys. Don't expect acceptance from any of you. You are a wolf and we know it. I tried to get along with you but you stabbed me in the back. I was upset over losing Joesy but all of you and your ugliness made me cry all day Saturday I would say more to you but the Holy Spirit wont let me. God help you is all I can say .


Anger and bitterness are not good for the spirit, CB. I will leave, but I do wish you all peace.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Anger and bitterness are not good for the spirit, CB. I will leave, but I do wish you all peace.


My spirit is fine. Worry about your own. Thank you for leaving.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You can be assured that what you said about SQM telling all of the lefty's about you is not true. It looks like Lois's
> passing is bringing out the worst in a few of you. I don't think she would approve of you and yarnie fighting over something so petty.


You're like a wolf in sheep's clothing, who's come to rub salt in the wounds of others. You care more about yourself and their rejection of your phony condolences, than you do for these women. Stop acting like you cared about Joey, and stop acting like it's your news to share. Just leave them alone, and let them heal!

You remind me of a quote from Maya Angelou; "When someone *shows* you who they are, *believe them*".


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Anger and bitterness are not good for the spirit, CB. I will leave, but I do wish you all peace.


Usually, I let things like this pass, but I'm gonna call you out Brat. I think your conscience may be bothering you a bit, and it really should. You rate right up there at the top of the list as one of the meanest spirited people on this site. No, anger and bitterness are not good for the spirit, and you need to get rid of it. I can tell you what IS good for the spirit; repentance. It's too late for you to apologize to Joey for the hurt you personally gave her, but it's not too late for you to truly be sorry for it and change. Of course, that will make you look weak in front of your other bully friends, and it would take a lot of courage, but time will tell; won't it?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Anger and bitterness are not good for the spirit, CB. I will leave, but I do wish you all peace.


Then you should seek forgiveness! No one could post the ugly comments you do, were their spirit not filled with anger and bitterness. If you really wish us peace, you will not return. Let it go!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeepers Janee. You are very wrong about who told me about Mrs. Noth. So please do not blame Yarnie as she was not the one. Not at all.

Also let me remind you, when you were being devoured by the "Lefties", I PMed you to help you extricate yourself. I have done the same for others on Denim so that is maybe why they do not hold hatred in their hearts toward me. 

So please do not implicate me in any of your imagined wrongdoings. I cried yesterday for Mrs. Noth and I am taking this almost as badly as you probably are. 

But I understand your anger.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Bratty you are proof that the people of the attic are self-righteous narcissists. (You are a bad sport and a bully.  You feel underappreciated and feel entitled. You are conceited and arrogant. You think everyone is stupid. You enjoy swearing. You are self righteous and feel superior to others. You feel justified to be mean to others. You enjoy telling people what to do. You like to put people down. You always need to be in control...........and that is only the part of the 21 signs of narcissism.) A truly compassionate person would accept the fact that their words and presence hurt others and would respect that by removing themselves from that situation. But no, you have to post faux compassion and try to get the last word. Maybe 'monster' would be a more descriptive word than narcissist. I can't imagine being so selfish to continually need to inflict pain on others just to justify their existence and be the center of attention. Time to put on your big girl pants, grow up and leave with what little dignity that you have left.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Jeepers Janee. You are very wrong about who told me about Mrs. Noth. So please do not blame Yarnie as she was not the one. Not at all.
> 
> Also let me remind you, when you were being devoured by the "Lefties", I PMed you to help you extricate yourself. I have done the same for others on Denim so that is maybe why they do not hold hatred in their hearts toward me.
> 
> ...


Why do have such a sick need to continually need to be on this thread? You comments appear to me to be self-serving. We don't need reminders of your existence. And if you did not associate with such evil people you would not need to feel to protect people from them. You are not a Denim, so please go back to the bats and your friends.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Why do have such a sick need to continually need to be on this thread? You comments appear to me to be self-serving. We don't need reminders of your existence. And if you did not associate with such evil people you would not need to feel to protect people from them. You are not a Denim, so please go back to the bats and your friends.


Because you are baiting me, Lakes. If you and Janee stop badmouthing me, I will unwatch. Simple wimple.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Because you are baiting me, Lakes. If you and Janee stop badmouthing me, I will unwatch. Simple wimple.


Darling, I am not baiting you, because that would be too easy and not worth the effort. I have not badmouthed you. But your need to seek admiration from the Denims appears similar to a drug addict seeking their next fix. Yes unwatching would probably be a healthy thing for you to do.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

bratty patty has reached a new low. What an absolutely despicable human being!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> bratty patty has reached a new low. What an absolutely despicable human being!!!


Now what?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Now what?


Go away and play with the bats in the attic. Leave while you have some faux sense of respect left. Only a very mentally ill person would continue to be on this thread when they know how much their presence deepens the pain of their loss.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Now what?


Let it go.....move on.....


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Darling, I am not baiting you, because that would be too easy and not worth the effort. I have not badmouthed you. But your need to seek admiration from the Denims appears similar to a drug addict seeking their next fix. Yes unwatching would probably be a healthy thing for you to do.


Tut, tut, Lakes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That is enough. Joeys visitation is tonight. I want to be happy for her celebration of life. I will miss you Joeys and will meet you in person one day. Oh what a day of rejoicing that will be! When we all see Jesus! We will sing and shout the victory!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Tut, tut, Lakes!


Are you so needy that you remain on this thread only to get the last word? How sick is that?! Have some pride and just go, I believe you are making a fool of yourself. If you really cared about Joey you would not be upsetting her friends............tsk tsk Tut was a song by Steve Martin


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Let it go.....move on.....


Shhhh whispering to you..............................she can't,too much bitterness in her Grinch-like heart, or maybe it is guilt over her cruel actions towards our friend.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

HAPPY, HAPPY, JOY, JOY!!!

I have been blocked by Bratty on the thread about Joey's obituary!! She thinks I need to be sedated because she thinks I am full of hate. Hilarious. What a great way to end my day knowing how Bratty reacts when faced with the truth. 

See, they can't handle the truth and must hide by ignoring a person because they speak the truth. It just proves my point, the Attic People are not to be trusted, they are not our friends, and mean us harm. Forgive them, sure, but forget NEVER!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> Jeepers Janee. You are very wrong about who told me about Mrs. Noth. So please do not blame Yarnie as she was not the one. Not at all.
> 
> Also let me remind you, when you were being devoured by the "Lefties", I PMed you to help you extricate yourself. I have done the same for others on Denim so that is maybe why they do not hold hatred in their hearts toward me.
> 
> ...


I told our friends yesterday that I sent you the message telling you about Joey because I knew you had been communicating with her and would care. Thank you for honouring our understanding not to make it public unless Joey's closest friends agreed. I understand and support Yarnie in her decisions, she has a very loving heart and Joey meant so much to her.

There is a lot of pain and grief right now and this thread should be a place of love and support, not become a battleground. For now, it would help the healing process if you could leave it with pm's and other threads. Thanks SQM.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I told our friends yesterday that I sent you the message telling you about Joey because I knew you had been communicating with her and would care. Thank you for honouring our understanding not to make it public unless Joey's closest friends agreed. I understand and support Yarnie in her decisions, she has a very loving heart and Joey meant so much to her.
> 
> There is a lot of pain and grief right now and this thread should be a place of love and support, not become a battleground. For now, it would help the healing process if you could leave it with pm's and other threads. Thanks SQM.


Thanks for putting this to rest. I knew you would. Yarnie is a dear for taking up for any of us. I hope this can be over with for Joeys sake. 
Praying for the family on the hardest day to come tomorrow. ♥


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone. It's been awhile since I've chatted with you all. I wish it was under happier circumstances. 

I'm sorry to hear of your dear Joey's passing. May your memories warm your hearts and your prayers bring you peace. We all know she is in heaven with our Lord...probably knitting! God Bless and take care.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok!! If Joey were here she'd be posting links. Here's some links about the benefits of knitting.

http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/01/25/the-health-benefits-of-knitting/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2589296/Want-shift-winter-blues-Studies-KNITTING-cure-depression-Ryan-Goslings-fan.html

http://www.aol.com/article/2016/02/03/new-generation-knitting-to-relieve-stress/21307558/

http://www.redheart.com/articles/health-benefits-of-crocheting-and-knitting

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/health-therapeutic

http://knitom.com/therapeutic-knitting/

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/open-gently/201311/should-you-knit

*Disclaimer*: I didn't actually read any of these articles. I was just trying to lighten the mood, and change directions. Maybe we should all go and knit something? They say it relieves stress.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ok!! If Joey were here she'd be posting links. Here's some links about the benefits of knitting.
> 
> http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/01/25/the-health-benefits-of-knitting/
> 
> ...


Thanks. That is just what Joeys would post.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone. It's been awhile since I've chatted with you all. I wish it was under happier circumstances.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of your dear Joey's passing. May your memories warm your hearts and your prayers bring you peace. We all know she is in heaven with our Lord...probably knitting! God Bless and take care.


It has been a long time. Glad you are back. Are you still baking?


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ok!! If Joey were here she'd be posting links. Here's some links about the benefits of knitting.
> 
> http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/01/25/the-health-benefits-of-knitting/
> 
> ...


Thank you...I'm stressed out over a pair of mitts I've started...puratoke mitts...I think I need to read a couple of these to remind me why I knit. And you know Joey would have the right links to fit the circumstance.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone. It's been awhile since I've chatted with you all. I wish it was under happier circumstances.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of your dear Joey's passing. May your memories warm your hearts and your prayers bring you peace. We all know she is in heaven with our Lord...probably knitting! God Bless and take care.


Hi gjz! Long time no "see".


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

gjz said:


> Thank you...I'm stressed out over a pair of mitts I've started...puratoke mitts...I think I need to read a couple of these to remind me why I knit. And you know Joey would have the right links to fit the circumstance.


I just looked them up on Ravelry. Those are cool!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been a long time. Glad you are back. Are you still baking?


Thank you, CB. It's a funny thing how sorrow will bring people back together. I think I will be popping in more often.

How sweet of you to remember that I love to bake...yes, I am still baking and if I don't quit, I'm going to weigh 300 pounds! I'm going to be baking/decorating some baby shower cookies later this week...baby showers are such a wonderful gathering. I am blessed that my friends have requested that I make them. I really enjoy decorating cookies and there is an added bonus...my husband and I won't be eating them all!

I haven't read much of the thread, hope all is well with you.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I just looked them up on Ravelry. Those are cool!


When I saw them, I just had to buy the pattern. I wish I could post a picture of my knitting...I've used three different yarns and it seems way to small. I have a hard time believing that fingering yarn and a size 2.5 mm needle will result in the right size. I've decided to continue on...at a minimum, my granddaughter will have the coolest gloves in school!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Thank you, CB. It's a funny thing how sorrow will bring people back together. I think I will be popping in more often.
> 
> How sweet of you to remember that I love to bake...yes, I am still baking and if I don't quit, I'm going to weigh 300 pounds! I'm going to be baking/decorating some baby shower cookies later this week...baby showers are such a wonderful gathering. I am blessed that my friends have requested that I make them. I really enjoy decorating cookies and there is an added bonus...my husband and I won't be eating them all!
> 
> I haven't read much of the thread, hope all is well with you.


Good. I hope you will join us again.We wondered where you were.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, one other time you bad mouthed me to SQM & now I find out that you have been secretly friends with her via PM's makes me "very" angry! I feel you have spilled your "guts" about each of us & she reported to the Lefty group! SQM is only a friend to that hateful group & you think she is your friend!
> 
> From now on, "you" will be excluded from my list of friends as the first time you & SQM were mean to me I forgave you, but this time not only you "kick" me in the teeth but you included my dear Denim Sisters in your rath! This I again forgive you simply because I'm a CHRISTIAN, but I "no" longer want you to PM me nor reply to "any" of my posts! You have made the decision to be friends with SQM so take her & leave me alone!
> 
> ...


Since you won't read this I will write this to myself. I never never belittle you in any way. There were two ladies who were new on here and you said you were drawing up the bridge. I said to you don't say that to them. I hurt you and I beg for your forgiveness.

SQM is not what you may think she is. We are all human and we are not what appears to be in words that have to do with politics or anything else on KP . We may use the wrong words because of what we think. But believe me everyone of us is a person of worth. Jesus said that and I believe that, he loves us all. Not just who we choose to love. He never said Yarnie now you have to hate this person because they believe in something that you don't like. It was a hard lesson but I ask for forgiveness from those I hurt with nasty words and deeds Those darn liberals. You know those women who do not believe as me. Why because Jesus never said you have to hate that person because they are not on your side Yarnie . It kills me to think of all the times I said things that were so mean and nasty. Words hurt and with out letting them go. I was not doing God's work or words I was doing my own.

SQM and I never got into who was right and lets get even and we will tell this or that, guess what we have a lot in common and I enjoyed pm her. I also enjoy pm with Wombat she was in pain and I did not want to see her hurting. So if that is being a trader then I will do it for Christ any day. I am tried of the hate and angry words. You can't hurt me any more as Christ loves me and I will do his will not this worlds.

Bratty I do believe you meant what you said that you were sorry about Joey dying. I know you lost a brother and know it broke your heart. And you know something Bratty No matter what you say or do to me. I will still love you because I am suppose to be that way Jesus ask me to love others as he has loved me.

I am sorry for all the angry on here and can't stand it any more. I feel like I cause such an up roar. There is nothing but hurt and angry going on.

If you knew any of you that tomorrow you were going to die do you really think all of this would matter. Do you think when you stand before Jesus with what he did on that cross for you. He is going to say . Gosh I am so glad you told that person off she or he really made me angry. Do you think he will tell them when that person dies I am glad you said unkind words to her as she was wrong to say that.

Yes Joey could be contentious but it was in her belief of Christ and his words. Yes she suffered with those who did not like her. But did you not see the words forgive. I saw it, I know it.

I know there are unbelievers on both sides but I refuse to be hateful even to them any more. It is God's job to decide and judge not mine. It is my job to do as he ask to love others as he has loved .me.

Do I get it wrong your darn right I do I can be just as mean and hurtful as any one.

So Jayne you don't have to be nice to me nor do you have to do anything other then what you want
to .

Because you know what Jayne I will love you in Christ as I am suppose to do. I will love others as Christ loved me. I may fail at times but I hope that Christ will forgive me when I ask him too.

Now I am done so Jayne and anyone else who feels the need blame me go a head. God has given me big shoulders to with stand the hurt, and a Heart to know that. I am a child of God and I will try to be as he wants of me. Love one another as I have loved you.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

gjz said:


> When I saw them, I just had to buy the pattern. I wish I could post a picture of my knitting...I've used three different yarns and it seems way to small. I have a hard time believing that fingering yarn and a size 2.5 mm needle will result in the right size. I've decided to continue on...at a minimum, my granddaughter will have the coolest gloves in school!


She will love them! What kind of yarn are you using? I use fingering yarn a lot!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Since you won't read this I will write this to myself. I never never belittle you in any way. There were two ladies who were new on here and you said you were drawing up the bridge. I said to you don't say that to them. I hurt you and I beg for your forgiveness.
> 
> SQM is not what you may think she is. We are all human and we are not what appears to be in words that have to do with politics or anything else on KP . We may use the wrong words because of what we think. But believe me everyone of us is a person of worth. Jesus said that and I believe that, he loves us all. Not just who we choose to love. He never said Yarnie now you have to hate this person because they believe in something that you don't like. It was a hard lesson but I ask for forgiveness from those I hurt with nasty words and deeds Those darn liberals. You know those women who do not believe as me. Why because Jesus never said you have to hate that person because they are not on your side Yarnie . It kills me to think of all the times I said things that were so mean and nasty. Words hurt and with out letting them go. I was not doing God's work or words I was doing my own.
> 
> ...


You're the one who has it right, Yarnie. Thanks for reminding us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want you all to know why I told WCK. to have SQM to tell others. I hope I post this right WCK if not correct me.

My reason for this was that maybe just maybe one person would read about Joey's death and take their hands off the keyboard and not post any more ugly words. That to me is to honor Joey's memory.

That goes for all of us . We do not want it done to us why would we want to do it to someone else.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I want you all to know why I told WCK. to have SQM to tell others. I hope I post this right WCK if not correct me.
> 
> My reason for this was that maybe just maybe one person would read about Joey's death and take their hands off the keyboard and not post any more ugly words. That to me is to honor Joey's memory.
> 
> That goes for all of us . We do not want it done to us why would we want to do it to someone else.


 :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Since you won't read this I will write this to myself. I never never belittle you in any way. There were two ladies who were new on here and you said you were drawing up the bridge. I said to you don't say that to them. I hurt you and I beg for your forgiveness.
> 
> SQM is not what you may think she is. We are all human and we are not what appears to be in words that have to do with politics or anything else on KP . We may use the wrong words because of what we think. But believe me everyone of us is a person of worth. Jesus said that and I believe that, he loves us all. Not just who we choose to love. He never said Yarnie now you have to hate this person because they believe in something that you don't like. It was a hard lesson but I ask for forgiveness from those I hurt with nasty words and deeds Those darn liberals. You know those women who do not believe as me. Why because Jesus never said you have to hate that person because they are not on your side Yarnie . It kills me to think of all the times I said things that were so mean and nasty. Words hurt and with out letting them go. I was not doing God's work or words I was doing my own.
> 
> ...


Thank You, Yarnie.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Since you won't read this I will write this to myself. I never never belittle you in any way. There were two ladies who were new on here and you said you were drawing up the bridge. I said to you don't say that to them. I hurt you and I beg for your forgiveness.
> 
> SQM is not what you may think she is. We are all human and we are not what appears to be in words that have to do with politics or anything else on KP . We may use the wrong words because of what we think. But believe me everyone of us is a person of worth. Jesus said that and I believe that, he loves us all. Not just who we choose to love. He never said Yarnie now you have to hate this person because they believe in something that you don't like. It was a hard lesson but I ask for forgiveness from those I hurt with nasty words and deeds Those darn liberals. You know those women who do not believe as me. Why because Jesus never said you have to hate that person because they are not on your side Yarnie . It kills me to think of all the times I said things that were so mean and nasty. Words hurt and with out letting them go. I was not doing God's work or words I was doing my own.
> 
> ...


Bless you for writing this...I can tell it was hard and deep felt. Since I have been absent for awhile, I don't have all the background, and probably don't have the right to respond. Everyone here is grieving. But what I can tell you is this: this group is the most caring and understanding group I have ever had the privilege to enter. All of you honestly care about each and every member. Think about that.

A few years ago, I requested a special confession. I was having trouble with an aquaintance...actually a friend of my husband. I seriously hated this person. I grew up learning it was bad to hate another and it really troubled me. My priest told me, "You know, you don't have to like everyone. You have to be nice. You need to walk in the steps of Jesus and do as he would do." What a revelation for me. Yarnie, you have shown that you understand this and are willing to "practice" what the Bible has told us.

Those people in the Attic are really hard to like. I applaud your effort to walk in the steps of Jesus and do what he would do.

I hope I haven't offended by stepping where I probably don't belong.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Since you won't read this I will write this to myself. I never never belittle you in any way. There were two ladies who were new on here and you said you were drawing up the bridge. I said to you don't say that to them. I hurt you and I beg for your forgiveness.
> 
> SQM is not what you may think she is. We are all human and we are not what appears to be in words that have to do with politics or anything else on KP . We may use the wrong words because of what we think. But believe me everyone of us is a person of worth. Jesus said that and I believe that, he loves us all. Not just who we choose to love. He never said Yarnie now you have to hate this person because they believe in something that you don't like. It was a hard lesson but I ask for forgiveness from those I hurt with nasty words and deeds Those darn liberals. You know those women who do not believe as me. Why because Jesus never said you have to hate that person because they are not on your side Yarnie . It kills me to think of all the times I said things that were so mean and nasty. Words hurt and with out letting them go. I was not doing God's work or words I was doing my own.
> 
> ...


I love you Yarnie. ♥ I lost my temper today. It got the best of me. I hate this all went on. It has made us stronger .
Thanks WCK for setting this all straight . I will still stand up for any of my friends here tho. No one should have take the abuse that we have had thru that group of people. Even Jesus got angry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love you Yarnie. ♥ I lost my temper today. It got the best of me. I hate this all went on. It has made us stronger .
> Thanks WCK for setting this all straight . I will still stand up for any of my friends here tho. No one should have take the abuse that we have had thru that group of people. Even Jesus got angry.


Yes but I know you know this in your heart CB, that Jesus said forgive. We can stand up for our friends but we also have to remember God did not promise us a rose garden . We can do it in simple words or we can use angry and try to get even. What does it prove, nothing. You know that better then any one. You suffered for your beliefs did it not make you stronger. I know it did.

Lets you and I and all of us honor Joey's memory in a good way. Lets let it go and not give in to hate and mean unkind words. I want that for Joey.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ok!! If Joey were here she'd be posting links. Here's some links about the benefits of knitting.
> 
> http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/01/25/the-health-benefits-of-knitting/
> 
> ...


Thanks KFN! I can sure use the therapy today! Finding links is something you and Joey have in common.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Since you won't read this I will write this to myself. I never never belittle you in any way. There were two ladies who were new on here and you said you were drawing up the bridge. I said to you don't say that to them. I hurt you and I beg for your forgiveness.
> 
> SQM is not what you may think she is. We are all human and we are not what appears to be in words that have to do with politics or anything else on KP . We may use the wrong words because of what we think. But believe me everyone of us is a person of worth. Jesus said that and I believe that, he loves us all. Not just who we choose to love. He never said Yarnie now you have to hate this person because they believe in something that you don't like. It was a hard lesson but I ask for forgiveness from those I hurt with nasty words and deeds Those darn liberals. You know those women who do not believe as me. Why because Jesus never said you have to hate that person because they are not on your side Yarnie . It kills me to think of all the times I said things that were so mean and nasty. Words hurt and with out letting them go. I was not doing God's work or words I was doing my own.
> 
> ...


You've come up with exactly the right words Yarnie. I love you and respect you❤❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want you all to know why I told WCK. to have SQM to tell others. I hope I post this right WCK if not correct me.
> 
> My reason for this was that maybe just maybe one person would read about Joey's death and take their hands off the keyboard and not post any more ugly words. That to me is to honor Joey's memory.
> 
> That goes for all of us . We do not want it done to us why would we want to do it to someone else.


You have it right Yarnie and SQM wanted the same thing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes but I know you know this in your heart CB, that Jesus said forgive. We can stand up for our friends but we also have to remember God did not promise us a rose garden . We can do it in simple words or we can use angry and try to get even. What does it prove, nothing. You know that better then any one. You suffered for your beliefs did it not make you stronger. I know it did.
> 
> Lets you and I and all of us honor Joey's memory in a good way. Lets let it go and not give in to hate and mean unkind words. I want that for Joey.


Joey was always able to keep to her convictions without making nasty personal comments. She didn't expect or demand that others agree with her but she did expect common courtesy.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Joey was always able to keep to her convictions without making nasty personal comments. She didn't expect or demand that others agree with her but she did expect common courtesy.


Exactly.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thank You, Yarnie.


One more word from you and I will report you for harassment....................sound familiar? Oh that's right you blocked me from your thread because you did not like what I was saying. But then you waltz over here to bother us.

Friends, remember what she told me in a fit of rage on her thread, "I take back my condolences.". I can only conclude that she never was sincere about her sadness regarding our friend, she only wanted to make herself feel and appear good on our thread.

Remember.............the Devil wears Prada


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He declares himself as Catholic, but as soon as he became leader of the Liberal Party put out an edict that pro-life supporters are not allowed as candidates. And it's not only abortion, the Liberal caucus is forbidden to express a public opinion or vote their conscience on any issues that he decides must be conformed with. I think he is the only party leader that has ever denied conscience rights for it's members.
> 
> I better not even start on the rest of his hypocrisy and self righteous sanctimony or it will turn into an essay.


It's so frustrating when our "leaders" speak out and act against our values. We had it here, too, for a long time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a great visit with my parents and the rest of the family; this time around I also got to see all the nieces and nephews. The weather in Edmonton was sunny and fairly mild, a nice change from the rain I left behind - and it rained the whole time I was gone, but I brought some sunshine back with me.
> 
> Dad, along with many other Edmontonians are thrilled that their hockey team has made it into the NHL playoffs for the first time in 11 years!


I'm glad you had a good visit with them - and that your dad is enjoying the hockey team! Congratulations!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just read your post. I'm sorry about your Dad - and your Mom. They must be so thankful to have you there. Wise words from you again, LTL.



lovethelake said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Life has been a bit wild lately. Dad is not doing well, which makes mom at risk. They found cancer in his esophagus, which make no sense since he is not a smoker or drinker. His biggest vice is ginger ale and pretzels. So spent time there doing doctor visits, PET scans, getting the taxes to the accountant...... It is as good as it can be. He has a feeding tube, but other than that he is not in any pain and is still so funny. More worried about mom getting through this. Then I helped with an alpaca shearing, and HAD (WAS FORCED) to buy two fleeces. Been spinning alpaca and Shetland, it is very calming in this hectic world. Took the grandkids to the Circus. PETA has ruined a wonderful family experience. The kids sat there in awe and was so glad that they got to experience it at least once in their lives. Might go knit with a group in Charlottesville today. It is a very long drive, but the ladies are such a hoot that it is worth it.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am going to share one thing about Joey and I as I am sure she would love it .
> 
> When Joey and I were to meet the first time . We decide to meet in a yarn shop in Madison. Well we both arrive and did not see each other on the bench out side of yarn shop. Well as I had to go potty headed for the bathroom. When done came out of stall, and there was Joey. We knew each other the instant we look at each other. Which is surprising as we did not know what each other look like. We instantly hug each other. Know God had a hand in that. We both started laughing. Said no one would believe we met in the toilet and arm and arm we left to go to yarn shop. Precious memory and good to remember how we laugh.


So cute! How nice that you knew each other on site - a great memory!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My great nephew is being born Tuesday. Prayers for myniece. This is her third. All boys. So funny they will find out what life is about. The oldest is 6 and 3 plus this one. They think they are so organized and have everything planned out. The 3rd one will change everything. I know my 3rd did.


Same here. I've heard the first is easy, the second more than doubles the work, and the third - give up!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm coming late to this discussion. I was shocked and sad to hear about Joey. She was a kind and generous person. I never met her, but I wish I had. She was devoted to her family and her faith.

I'm thinking as I read the past posts - we can all learn one thing from this. Maybe we should realized that every person was once an innocent baby, and every one of us is going to die. Maybe that's reason enough to treat each other with kindness now, while we have the chance, because some day it will be too late.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Afternoon. Bought my first iPhone. Now I have to learn the darn thing. Wish me luck


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Afternoon. Bought my first iPhone. Now I have to learn the darn thing. Wish me luck


Good luck! It takes time and patience. When I got my first phone, my son said if I can't figure out something, almost everyone I know can help. So - you have lots of people who've had phones - and maybe some of them have figured it all out! Grandkids are a big help!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Joey was always able to keep to her convictions without making nasty personal comments. She didn't expect or demand that others agree with her but she did expect common courtesy.


That's exactly right. I so admired her for being able to do it and told her so repeatedly. It's too bad the other group wouldn't show her that common courtesy, but instead twisted it into something ugly.

I think I will crochet some pot holders in honor of our Joey.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Excellent idea Solo, I looked the other day and ran across a website for potholders, I googled 'Haiti' relief or something like that. 
Yes she was like a solider on the front line. 

Still so shocking


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's exactly right. I so admired her for being able to do it and told her so repeatedly. It's too bad the other group wouldn't show her that common courtesy, but instead twisted it into something ugly.
> 
> I think I will crochet some pot holders in honor of our Joey.


That is a good idea! She made a hundred hats a year to give away another good idea.
I am going to plant her a rose bush like I did Jokim. Joey didn't have a green thumb but I can think of her every time I see there beauty. Just like her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

pokieokie said:


> Oh you will love it! Even my mom uses one now. She doesn't do "much" with it lol but she's getting better. They take beautiful photos too.


I am still using my antique flip top. I am not in the modern world yet.Our provide told us next year we will have to go to the new phones. Yikes I need a Jitterbug now. Maybe I can get a young child to teach me how to use it when I get one. They are so smart in this new age. I would love to make pics tho.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Excellent idea Solo, I looked the other day and ran across a website for potholders, I googled 'Haiti' relief or something like that.
> Yes she was like a solider on the front line.
> 
> Still so shocking


I agree. I wish I hadn't been away from KP for so long and had a chance to talk with her. It's good to see you on here, Gali. You'd been off for a while before I left.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Please pray for my great nephew. He was born today and had to be put in ICU. Just heard from my SIL. No one has gotten to hold him yet. Thanks y'all! ♥


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please pray for my great nephew. He was born today and had to be put in ICU. Just heard from my SIL. No one has gotten to hold him yet. Thanks y'all! ♥


I will definitely pray for your great nephew and the family. It's so difficult to go through that. The quads were all in the NICU because they were born early. That was stressful enough. My first grandson was born with a heart defect. He had to be rushed by ambulance to our Children's hospital and was in the NICU there. He had to have open heart surgery when he was two days old. That was really scary. But I have to tell you, they do such wonderful things to save babies these days. He's in good hands, not to mention he's in God's hands.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I will definitely pray for your great nephew and the family. It's so difficult to go through that. The quads were all in the NICU because they were born early. That was stressful enough. My first grandson was born with a heart defect. He had to be rushed by ambulance to our Children's hospital and was in the NICU there. He had to have open heart surgery when he was two days old. That was really scary. But I have to tell you, they do such wonderful things to save babies these days. He's in good hands, not to mention he's in God's hands.


Thanks Nan. He was on time but his oxygen levels were slow. He was a C section baby . The doctor them that it is often this happens. But not to us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please pray for my great nephew. He was born today and had to be put in ICU. Just heard from my SIL. No one has gotten to hold him yet. Thanks y'all! ♥


Will do, CB. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Will do, CB. Prayers for all of you.


Thanks Bonn.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That's exactly right. I so admired her for being able to do it and told her so repeatedly. It's too bad the other group wouldn't show her that common courtesy, but instead twisted it into something ugly.
> 
> I think I will crochet some pot holders in honor of our Joey.


That's a very good idea Solo. One of our local service groups is having a working bee this weekend, We're making mainly winter wear, pjs and quilts, but a few pot holders would be a great addition


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a good idea! She made a hundred hats a year to give away another good idea.
> I am going to plant her a rose bush like I did Jokim. Joey didn't have a green thumb but I can think of her every time I see there beauty. Just like her.


She loved watching the birds and deer feeding too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am still using my antique flip top. I am not in the modern world yet.Our provide told us next year we will have to go to the new phones. Yikes I need a Jitterbug now. Maybe I can get a young child to teach me how to use it when I get one. They are so smart in this new age. I would love to make pics tho.


I'm still at your level too CB. I just want a phone in case of emergencies


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please pray for my great nephew. He was born today and had to be put in ICU. Just heard from my SIL. No one has gotten to hold him yet. Thanks y'all! ♥


That's so scary CB. Prayers that he is safely home with his family soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I will definitely pray for your great nephew and the family. It's so difficult to go through that. The quads were all in the NICU because they were born early. That was stressful enough. My first grandson was born with a heart defect. He had to be rushed by ambulance to our Children's hospital and was in the NICU there. He had to have open heart surgery when he was two days old. That was really scary. But I have to tell you, they do such wonderful things to save babies these days. He's in good hands, not to mention he's in God's hands.


Your babies have gone through so much in their short lives KFN. Praying that the future is much easier for all of you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hugs and prayers to all.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Nan. He was on time but his oxygen levels were slow. He was a C section baby . The doctor them that it is often this happens. But not to us.


I'm glad to hear that's all it is. He'll probably be off of the oxegen later today. It's not uncommon and is usually a short lived problem. I've been praying and will continue to do so. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Your babies have gone through so much in their short lives KFN. Praying that the future is much easier for all of you.


Thank you WCK! When we see what others are going through, we know that we are blessed. We'll deal with whatever comes our way, and with the grace of God, we'll get through it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> Jeepers Janee. You are very wrong about who told me about Mrs. Noth. So please do not blame Yarnie as she was not the one. Not at all.
> 
> Also let me remind you, when you were being devoured by the "Lefties", I PMed you to help you extricate yourself. I have done the same for others on Denim so that is maybe why they do not hold hatred in their hearts toward me.
> 
> ...


Forgot to say this the other day. Thanks SQM


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Will be praying for him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm glad to hear that's all it is. He'll probably be off of the oxegen later today. It's not uncommon and is usually a short lived problem. I've been praying and will continue to do so. Please keep us informed.


Thanks Nan. Sorry to hear your first grand has had to go thru so much. Is he ok today from the heart problem ?
I will keep you posted.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It's so frustrating when our "leaders" speak out and act against our values. We had it here, too, for a long time.


 We sure did...I hope we can overcome all the damage, if not all some will do for me.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree. I wish I hadn't been away from KP for so long and had a chance to talk with her. It's good to see you on here, Gali. You'd been off for a while before I left.


I feel the same way, I wish I could have got to know more about her, I knew she worked very hard for the less fortunate and she never talked about it very much. I want to Thank her and her family for their sacrifices. 
I will pay more attention to my friends here and ask more questions of you just to know you better. :>)
This morning...very early...I thought I would sip coffee and knit ( I'm knitting a vest with Celtic knot up the center of the front, nothing difficult ) welllllll now I'll be picking out those 6 rows, I won't knit groggy again. 
Good to see you again Bon, we all need to regroup and pay more attention to us. 
Gotta get off ladies....Good Morning and talk later.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Afternoon. Bought my first iPhone. Now I have to learn the darn thing. Wish me luck


In my opinion...smart phones are overrated. They take great pictures and videos tho--you'll get used to it very quickly.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please pray for my great nephew. He was born today and had to be put in ICU. Just heard from my SIL. No one has gotten to hold him yet. Thanks y'all! ♥


Oh! Prayers sent your way. Those people in the NICU are the best! Your nephew will be in good hands.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Have a wonderful day everyone! Blessings and prayers to all!


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Thinking of all you this morning. Blessings!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

gjz said:


> In my opinion...smart phones are overrated. They take great pictures and videos tho--you'll get used to it very quickly.


Don't disagree, and have fought it for years. But my daughter's phone totally died, and it needed to be replaced. Since she is a roofer, she was not getting the iPhone, she got my 2 year old Smart Phone.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Afternoon. Bought my first iPhone. Now I have to learn the darn thing. Wish me luck


I've had one for about 6 months now. Still learning about it and how clueless I am :sm02: :sm02: Just take your time and play around with it. It's quite fun.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a good idea! She made a hundred hats a year to give away another good idea.
> I am going to plant her a rose bush like I did Jokim. Joey didn't have a green thumb but I can think of her every time I see there beauty. Just like her.


That's lovely CB. Will you be able to plant it near Jokin's bush?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Nan. Sorry to hear your first grand has had to go thru so much. Is he ok today from the heart problem ?
> I will keep you posted.


He came through his surgery with flying colors. He'll be 10 years old on the 13th of this month. He has to go to the pediatric cardiologist once a year, to make sure everything is good, but it has been and there's no reason to think it won't be. He's very small for his age, but the cardiologist says that's normal for kids who went through the type of cardiac surgery he had. It was very scary at the time.

It's funny how things work out. When he took his first breath, he blew holes in both of his lungs. They said it wasn't uncommon, but when they did an ultrasound to look at his lungs, they saw the heart problem. They said it was a blessing that he blew holes in his lungs, otherwise his heart defect would have gone undetected. It was a defect that doesn't show any symptoms until a few days after birth. They said she probably wouldn't have known anything was wrong, and he might have just died unexpectedly. As traumatic as it all was, it turned out to be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a good idea! She made a hundred hats a year to give away another good idea.
> I am going to plant her a rose bush like I did Jokim. Joey didn't have a green thumb but I can think of her every time I see there beauty. Just like her.


You will have to post pictures of both bushes...I don't have a very green thumb, but love looking at what others have growing. I bet they will be beautiful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=979102025559350


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I feel the same way, I wish I could have got to know more about her, I knew she worked very hard for the less fortunate and she never talked about it very much. I want to Thank her and her family for their sacrifices.
> I will pay more attention to my friends here and ask more questions of you just to know you better. :>)
> This morning...very early...I thought I would sip coffee and knit ( I'm knitting a vest with Celtic knot up the center of the front, nothing difficult ) welllllll now I'll be picking out those 6 rows, I won't knit groggy again.
> Good to see you again Bon, we all need to regroup and pay more attention to us.
> Gotta get off ladies....Good Morning and talk later.


Lets do regroup. We have lost 2 to death and others slipped away because they didn't like the scolding they received from some other members.
I want to see your Celtic knot vest. I had to lay down my cabled socks just down. I lost a stitch and will try again tomorrow in the light. Dark green is hard to see at night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oh! Prayers sent your way. Those people in the NICU are the best!  Your nephew will be in good hands.


Thank you. I heard from my brother and Maddox will have to stay there for a few days. My brother and sil will come home tomorrow and go back next weekend for Easter to see him then.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

pokieokie said:


> I hope that he gets better. That is so scary when they're so little, and you can't do anything to help them. I'll keep him in my prayers.


Thank you! My GD was 2 months premature. She only weighted 4lbs. 8oz. She had to stay in the hospital for 2 weeks in another town. It was very stressful for all of us. I was afraid to hold her when she got home with the heart monitor on and being so tiny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> You will have to post pictures of both bushes...I don't have a very green thumb, but love looking at what others have growing. I bet they will be beautiful!


Ok . I planted a red rose for Jokim. I think I will plant a pick on for Joeys.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's lovely CB. Will you be able to plant it near Jokin's bush?


No it will be on the other side of the fence unless I move Jokims. Not enough room right now.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends

Weather is nasty, so the old four legged son is drugged so he does not have a heart attack from fear. The other brat child tolerate the storms, and if I become concerned off to the crate he goes where he feels safe.

TTFN


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok . I planted a red rose for Jokim. I think I will plant a pick on for Joeys.


I will plant something when I get home. I am so deeply saddened.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Have a wonderful day everyone! Blessings and prayers to all!


Hi, gjz! You probably don't remember me. I've been off KP for a while, and you were off for a while before I left. It's great to see that you're back!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lets do regroup. We have lost 2 to death and others slipped away because they didn't like the scolding they received from some other members.
> I want to see your Celtic knot vest. I had to lay down my cabled socks just down. I lost a stitch and will try again tomorrow in the light. Dark green is hard to see at night.


So far, I have been unable to fix a dropped stitch. Good luck!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. I heard from my brother and Maddox will have to stay there for a few days. My brother and sil will come home tomorrow and go back next weekend for Easter to see him then.


A few days - that sounds good.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. I heard from my brother and Maddox will have to stay there for a few days. My brother and sil will come home tomorrow and go back next weekend for Easter to see him then.


Glad to hear it's nothing too serious. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I feel the same way, I wish I could have got to know more about her, I knew she worked very hard for the less fortunate and she never talked about it very much. I want to Thank her and her family for their sacrifices.
> I will pay more attention to my friends here and ask more questions of you just to know you better. :>)
> This morning...very early...I thought I would sip coffee and knit ( I'm knitting a vest with Celtic knot up the center of the front, nothing difficult ) welllllll now I'll be picking out those 6 rows, I won't knit groggy again.
> Good to see you again Bon, we all need to regroup and pay more attention to us.
> Gotta get off ladies....Good Morning and talk later.


Would love to see your vest when you're done Gali. Hope your day got better as it went on!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cute new avatar Solo. Are the pups yours?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/PetBeauties/videos/979102025559350/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


 :sm09: aw, who gave that poor kitty a mullet? He looks so embarrassed


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. I heard from my brother and Maddox will have to stay there for a few days. My brother and sil will come home tomorrow and go back next weekend for Easter to see him then.


Hope he's home with his family very soon and you get some nice pics from DB and SIL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: aw, who gave that poor kitty a mullet? He looks so embarrassed


It looks like a wig to me. Shame on them making a kitty embarrassed of himself. :sm05:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok . I planted a red rose for Jokim. I think I will plant a pick on for Joeys.


I took your advice with keeping Jokim's rose in a pot on the deck and it came through the winter just fine. It has quite a few new leaves coming out, but probably won't have flowers until late next month unless we get a nice heat wave. Finally got a bit of sun between the clouds for a while today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So far, I have been unable to fix a dropped stitch. Good luck!


Have you tried with a crochet hook Bonnie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you tried with a crochet hook Bonnie?


That is what I use too. It is easy Bonn. Better than ripping back rows. It is harder tho when it is cable .


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, gjz! You probably don't remember me. I've been off KP for a while, and you were off for a while before I left. It's great to see that you're back!


Why, thank you. I do remember you...you have changed your avatar. Hope all is well with you and your loved ones.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. I heard from my brother and Maddox will have to stay there for a few days. My brother and sil will come home tomorrow and go back next weekend for Easter to see him then.


So glad prayers were answered. Such a hard thing for everyone. Brighter days are ahead.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Aww this is so sweet.http://goodfullness.com/even-rescued-two-abandoned-puppies-wont-stop-hugging/?utm_source=GG&utm_medium=Social
One of our Airedales and our Chow loved each other and sat together all the time. Boy would even clean Matties eyes for her. I love animals.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok . I planted a red rose for Jokim. I think I will plant a pick on for Joeys.


They will both be beautiful. Such a lovely way to pay tribute to them.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you tried with a crochet hook Bonnie?


I've never gotten the hang of picking up dropped stitches...I usually just rip back a few rows and start anew. I've gotten good at using lifelines!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I had such a wonderful surprise last night. When I retired and closed the shop, I had to resign from the Board of our Business Association. Last night was the annual meeting and they asked me to attend to run the elections for them; turns out that was a trick to get me there. I was given the President's Spirit of Excellence Award. It was such a surprise that my jaw dropped. But I still had to run the election for new Board members. I was so blessed to be part of such a great community.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I use too. It is easy Bonn. Better than ripping back rows. It is harder tho when it is cable .


Lace can be harder too. But most of the time it's easier than ripping back.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had such a wonderful surprise last night. When I retired and closed the shop, I had to resign from the Board of our Business Association. Last night was the annual meeting and they asked me to attend to run the elections for them; turns out that was a trick to get me there. I was given the President's Spirit of Excellence Award. It was such a surprise that my jaw dropped. But I still had to run the election for new Board members. I was so blessed to be part of such a great community.


I am so proud of you. They will miss having you in the city. Sorry you had to leave after you give up your shop. Are you enjoying retirement? I know you have been so busy making everything to give away. You are a blessing to every one that knows you. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Aww this is so sweet.http://goodfullness.com/even-rescued-two-abandoned-puppies-wont-stop-hugging/?utm_source=GG&utm_medium=Social
> One of our Airedales and our Chow loved each other and sat together all the time. Boy would even clean Matties eyes for her. I love animals.


They're adorable, so cute how they sit back on their hind legs. Life for animals is so hard in so many countries where people also have a hard life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so proud of you. They will miss having you in the city. Sorry you had to leave after you give up your shop. Are you enjoying retirement? I know you have been so busy making everything to give away. You are a blessing to every one that knows you. ♥


It's a small town and I still go in to see my friends quite often. I'm so busy that I don't know where the hours go. This Sat. is the working bee for Handmade Hugs. Other years I donated yarn, but this year I get to spend the day with them. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It hurts my heart to see Joey's post on the first page of #76.

Yarnie Did Mr. Yarnie go to the dentist today? If he did how is he doing?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It hurts my heart to see Joey's post on the first page of #76.
> 
> Yarnie Did Mr. Yarnie go to the dentist today? If he did how is he doing?


I thought the same thing. Glad it was her dressed up cat avatar, that always cracked me up. Remember when the attic people went after her for that avatar? They really have nothing better to do with their lives. She must be laughing her fanny off in Heaven.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a small town and I still go in to see my friends quite often. I'm so busy that I don't know where the hours go. This Sat. is the working bee for Handmade Hugs. Other years I donated yarn, but this year I get to spend the day with them. Looking forward to it.


That is great you get to spend the day with them. What do you make and where does it go? I forgot and I know you have probably told me before.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Cute new avatar Solo. Are the pups yours?


That's a pic of Ozzy and Cooper from last year. We lost power and the temperature was in triple digits so I put them in the bucket to cool off. It took Ozzy a while to realize it was a good thing. Cooper took to it right away. Boys, what are you gonna do?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It looks like a wig to me. Shame on them making a kitty embarrassed of himself. :sm05:


I thought it was a Trump wig. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I had such a wonderful surprise last night. When I retired and closed the shop, I had to resign from the Board of our Business Association. Last night was the annual meeting and they asked me to attend to run the elections for them; turns out that was a trick to get me there. I was given the President's Spirit of Excellence Award. It was such a surprise that my jaw dropped. But I still had to run the election for new Board members. I was so blessed to be part of such a great community.


Congrats WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you tried with a crochet hook Bonnie?


Sure at some time in the past I have. I have trouble finding the dropped stitch, and then - I don't know how to weave it in. I really just need to read up on it and practice. I'm very careful and seldom drop a stitch - not because I'm talented, but because I'm NOT - but it does happen, usually at the end of a project! When I finish this blanket, I'll take time and practice over and over again. I'm a great believer in practice (as my grandchildren know).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I use too. It is easy Bonn. Better than ripping back rows. It is harder tho when it is cable .


I'll do better. I promise. First I have this big blanket to finish. After that, I only have four more to go, and they won't be as big as this one because the kiddos are smaller. Before I start another blanket, I will learn to find and fix a dropped stitch. I'm also going to break my rule of one thing at a time and start learning something new (hat? vest? socks!?)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Why, thank you. I do remember you...you have changed your avatar. Hope all is well with you and your loved ones.


Thanks, ghz! I like to change my avatar once in a while. I think yours is different, too?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Aww this is so sweet.http://goodfullness.com/even-rescued-two-abandoned-puppies-wont-stop-hugging/?utm_source=GG&utm_medium=Social
> One of our Airedales and our Chow loved each other and sat together all the time. Boy would even clean Matties eyes for her. I love animals.


Sweet. I'm so glad someone took them in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had such a wonderful surprise last night. When I retired and closed the shop, I had to resign from the Board of our Business Association. Last night was the annual meeting and they asked me to attend to run the elections for them; turns out that was a trick to get me there. I was given the President's Spirit of Excellence Award. It was such a surprise that my jaw dropped. But I still had to run the election for new Board members. I was so blessed to be part of such a great community.


Congratulations, WCK!!! I'm not surprised - you know so much and are always willing to share your knowledge - and have a kind word for everyone.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a small town and I still go in to see my friends quite often. I'm so busy that I don't know where the hours go. This Sat. is the working bee for Handmade Hugs. Other years I donated yarn, but this year I get to spend the day with them. Looking forward to it.


That sounds like fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It hurts my heart to see Joey's post on the first page of #76.
> 
> Yarnie Did Mr. Yarnie go to the dentist today? If he did how is he doing?


I read her post - it was sad. There was a recent one where she talked about how tired she was. She certainly lived a full life. When I saw one of her posts, I almost answered it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's a pic of Ozzy and Cooper from last year. We lost power and the temperature was in triple digits so I put them in the bucket to cool off. It took Ozzy a while to realize it was a good thing. Cooper took to it right away. Boys, what are you gonna do?


So cute! I'm thinking of buying a kiddy pool for my daughter's dog Goldie. I think she'd love it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends aka sisters

Well survived the storms yesterday. They were all around, but nothing dramatic here. The four legged boys (one was drugged) were a bit stressed because of the very loud and cracking lightening and the booming thunder. But not even a flicker with the lights, so all is good.

Had a bit of a scare today. The younger brat child, aka the youngest Airedale who has sever kidney disease, was having problems going through the night without waking me up. I had him tested for an infection, and that was negative. His blood work has been a lot worse than it was last week, so it did mot make any sense and I immediately feared for the worse. So took him back today thinking there was a 50/50 chance that he would not come home. Well because he was not neutered because it would stress his kidneys too much he now has a very enlarged prostate with cysts. Good grief he is only two. So the choice is to put him down or to get him snipped. I am going to get him snipped. Maybe that will get him more time. 

He has more lives than a cat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's a pic of Ozzy and Cooper from last year. We lost power and the temperature was in triple digits so I put them in the bucket to cool off. It took Ozzy a while to realize it was a good thing. Cooper took to it right away. Boys, what are you gonna do?


I remember that pic. Are you going to get another baby soon? I know the other one is lonely. :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I thought it was a Trump wig. :sm11: :sm11:


You are not the only person that said that. :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sure at some time in the past I have. I have trouble finding the dropped stitch, and then - I don't know how to weave it in. I really just need to read up on it and practice. I'm very careful and seldom drop a stitch - not because I'm talented, but because I'm NOT - but it does happen, usually at the end of a project! When I finish this blanket, I'll take time and practice over and over again. I'm a great believer in practice (as my grandchildren know).


http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=How+to+pick+a+dropped+stitch+with+knitting.&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=182BA478AC0335A6D227182BA478AC0335A6D227&v_t=ff-oneclick


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends aka sisters
> 
> Well survived the storms yesterday. They were all around, but nothing dramatic here. The four legged boys (one was drugged) were a bit stressed because of the very loud and cracking lightening and the booming thunder. But not even a flicker with the lights, so all is good.
> 
> ...


I am glad you made it thru the storms. Kentucky had tornadoes. Not where my sister lives but her sirens came on and they were under a warning.

I am so sorry to hear about Bandit.That hurts my heart. I hope he recovers soon. I will be praying for him. I didn't know that would happen if they weren't neutered. Our Mitch had all kinds of trouble and had more lives than a cat. We had to put down at 15 because he was so sick but just wouldn't die on his own. XX


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you made it thru the storms. Kentucky had tornadoes. Not where my sister lives but her sirens came on and they were under a warning.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about Bandit.That hurts my heart. I hope he recovers soon. I will be praying for him. I didn't know that would happen if they weren't neutered. Our Mitch had all kinds of trouble and had more lives than a cat. We had to put down at 15 because he was so sick but just wouldn't die on his own. XX


It does but usually after the age of 6 or so. Figures. Once again he defies the rules and odds.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

hi all


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That's a pic of Ozzy and Cooper from last year. We lost power and the temperature was in triple digits so I put them in the bucket to cool off. It took Ozzy a while to realize it was a good thing. Cooper took to it right away. Boys, what are you gonna do?


 :sm24: Their own pool party!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I thought it was a Trump wig. :sm11: :sm11:


 :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll do better. I promise. First I have this big blanket to finish. After that, I only have four more to go, and they won't be as big as this one because the kiddos are smaller. Before I start another blanket, I will learn to find and fix a dropped stitch. I'm also going to break my rule of one thing at a time and start learning something new (hat? vest? socks!?)


So many options :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends aka sisters
> 
> Well survived the storms yesterday. They were all around, but nothing dramatic here. The four legged boys (one was drugged) were a bit stressed because of the very loud and cracking lightening and the booming thunder. But not even a flicker with the lights, so all is good.
> 
> ...


Your boy is a fighter! Hoping the 2 of you still have some good years ahead of you❤


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hi all


What is going on?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> hi all


Hi Yarnie - how are you and DH today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is going on?


How was your day CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/NationInDistress/photos/a.226861490778020.57363.226821494115353/1085971204867040/?type=3&theater


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I had such a wonderful surprise last night. When I retired and closed the shop, I had to resign from the Board of our Business Association. Last night was the annual meeting and they asked me to attend to run the elections for them; turns out that was a trick to get me there. I was given the President's Spirit of Excellence Award. It was such a surprise that my jaw dropped. But I still had to run the election for new Board members. I was so blessed to be part of such a great community.


You retired and closed your shop?!? Oh my! 
What a wonderful tribute for you. You must be a wonderful shop owner. Congratulations. It sounds like you truly deserve it. Did someone buy your shop or is it no longer?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day CB?


Good . 
How about you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like my house at different times. Except for the pig.
http://www.facebook.com/NationInDistress/photos/a.226861490778020.57363.226821494115353/1085971204867040/?type=3&theater


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, ghz! I like to change my avatar once in a while. I think yours is different, too?


Sorry, gjz. I hit the wrong key. You'd think with three letters I'd get them all right!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning friends

Had fun doing spinning demonstrations yesterday. The only downside is that I have sunburned knees! Not too bad, I rarely get sunburnt, so it is just funny looking until the rest of my winter white legs see the sun.

Might pop over and see the kids today. The weather is so nice it is hard to stay inside.

TTFN


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember that pic. Are you going to get another baby soon? I know the other one is lonely. :sm13:


I think Trent is very content to be an only "child" now. Someone has been spoiling him rotten. :sm17: :sm17: I'm sure there will be another sometime in the future.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/NationInDistress/photos/a.226861490778020.57363.226821494115353/1085971204867040/?type=3&theater


Too bad there aren't more photos and stories of his "softer side". (and disable his twitter account :sm23: )


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Looks like my house at different times. Except for the pig.
> http://www.facebook.com/NationInDistress/photos/a.226861490778020.57363.226821494115353/1085971204867040/?type=3&theater


? link


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I think Trent is very content to be an only "child" now. Someone has been spoiling him rotten. :sm17: :sm17: I'm sure there will be another sometime in the future.


Spoiling Trent has been good for him and for you too! Lots of comfort in a good cuddle.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think Trent is very content to be an only "child" now. Someone has been spoiling him rotten. :sm17: :sm17: I'm sure there will be another sometime in the future.


They do love the attention. We are still at one too. Chewy and the chickens are enough for me right now. :sm16:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Sorry, gjz. I hit the wrong key. You'd think with three letters I'd get them all right!


OH, geez...no worries. How's your day looking? I spent the last five days in Texas with my sister and her family...I've got a ton of errands to run. I also have my book club with a group of 2nd graders today. 
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It has been so beautiful here the Squill (spelt wrong) have come up with their pretty bluebell shape flowers. Daffodil leaves are showing so sure thee flowers will soon be here.

gjz do you teach 2nd graders reading class in the summer. Heard about others doing that, such a nice thing to do.

How was Texas warm or raining.

I do not know what is happening up north any more but bad storms have been reported on news sometime today. Do have to get up to hunting cabin as no one to check on it any more. 
Off for a cup of coffee then out as day is lovely in the 70's here and sun glorious sun.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations WCK as you deserved the recognition!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They do love the attention. We are still at one too. Chewy and the chickens are enough for me right now. :sm16:


Chewy probably takes as much energy as 3 older dogs :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> OH, geez...no worries. How's your day looking? I spent the last five days in Texas with my sister and her family...I've got a ton of errands to run. I also have my book club with a group of 2nd graders today.
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Reading with the kids is so much fun; what book are you reading?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It has been so beautiful here the Squill (spelt wrong) have come up with their pretty bluebell shape flowers. Daffodil leaves are showing so sure thee flowers will soon be here.
> 
> gjz do you teach 2nd graders reading class in the summer. Heard about others doing that, such a nice thing to do.
> 
> ...


Lucky you Yarnie, hope you enjoyed that glorious sun! Still cool and rainy here, but at least the wind has died down.

Have the bunnies and squirrels shown up yet?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Congratulations WCK as you deserved the recognition!


Thanks Janie. Are you settled in at home again? Any news on the O2?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lucky you Yarnie, hope you enjoyed that glorious sun! Still cool and rainy here, but at least the wind has died down.
> 
> Have the bunnies and squirrels shown up yet?


Rain today.

Yes baby bunny newbie and Mr. and Mrs. Squirrels have been chasing each other around tree trunk. You know what that means.

Solo is that Trent in your adv?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Rain today.
> 
> Yes baby bunny newbie and Mr. and Mrs. Squirrels have been chasing each other around tree trunk. You know what that means.
> 
> Solo is that Trent in your adv?


Frisky squirrels :sm11: We have grey and black squirrels, the grey ones are bigger but the black ones have bigger tails. Saw a heron in the big tree by the lake today. The past week someone has been using the lake to practice take off and landing on a small float plane.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It started storming here a few hours ago. Really bad lighting. I couldn't believe how dry my flowers were. I guess we needed the rain.

Solo I am sorry I forgot to tell you Happy Passover. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Frisky squirrels :sm11: We have grey and black squirrels, the grey ones are bigger but the black ones have bigger tails. Saw a heron in the big tree by the lake today. The past week someone has been using the lake to practice take off and landing on a small float plane.


We went pass Goose Pond last Wed's and the swans where there about 30 of them. They are heading north.

I never knew there were black squirrels, that is very interesting. Do you have pictures of them?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Frisky squirrels :sm11: We have grey and black squirrels, the grey ones are bigger but the black ones have bigger tails. Saw a heron in the big tree by the lake today. The past week someone has been using the lake to practice take off and landing on a small float plane.


That sounds so nice. Joeys would have like to have seen that to go along with the deer and the birds.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

who dunnit? :sm02: someone had a guilty smile




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1657730470935723


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It started storming here a few hours ago. Really bad lighting. I couldn't believe how dry my flowers were. I guess we needed the rain.
> 
> Solo I am sorry I forgot to tell you Happy Passover. ♥


Hope you don't lose power with the lightening.

Thanks for the reminder CB ---- Happy Passover Solo


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> who dunnit? :sm02: someone had a guilty smile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We went pass Goose Pond last Wed's and the swans where there about 30 of them. They are heading north.
> 
> I never knew there were black squirrels, that is very interesting. Do you have pictures of them?


This isn't one of our squirrels, but off internet. Maybe one of ours will stay still long enough to get a pic some day.

We have geese that stay all winter but will get more soon. And the swans should be back soon too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This isn't one of our squirrels, but off internet. Maybe one of ours will stay still long enough to get a pic some day.
> 
> We have geese that stay all winter but will get more soon. And the swans should be back soon too.


He is so cute. I have never seen a black squirrel before. We have grey and fox squirrels here.

Tomorrow is turkey season here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It started storming here a few hours ago. Really bad lighting. I couldn't believe how dry my flowers were. I guess we needed the rain.
> 
> Solo I am sorry I forgot to tell you Happy Passover. ♥


Same from me Solo Blessed Passover.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> who dunnit? :sm02: someone had a guilty smile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This isn't one of our squirrels, but off internet. Maybe one of ours will stay still long enough to get a pic some day.
> 
> We have geese that stay all winter but will get more soon. And the swans should be back soon too.


Oh so cute are they smaller then our grey squirrels?

We have winter geese to. Love the goose pond as you will find birds that are heading up north. Also the peepers are making a lot of noise so spring has to be near.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

Well yesterday I went with my son's family to an amusement park. At least we had 3 on 3 to survive the day! They had a lost of fun, and so did I. Then today the little guy had to get the 'cone of shame'. Poor guy is miserable. But we had to for medical reasons, but it is still tough on him.

Guess I am going to be taking a lot of walks for the next week, since he can't be off a leash.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> It has been so beautiful here the Squill (spelt wrong) have come up with their pretty bluebell shape flowers. Daffodil leaves are showing so sure thee flowers will soon be here.
> 
> gjz do you teach 2nd graders reading class in the summer. Heard about others doing that, such a nice thing to do.
> 
> ...


Happy Tuesday, Everyone!

No, Yarnie, I don't do it during the summer, I probably should, but I come and go so much during the summer that i would miss many lessons with the kids. I just help out some former colleagues when they ask. Texas was nice, albeit a tad windy the last day I was there. I had a nice time with my sister and her family.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Reading with the kids is so much fun; what book are you reading?


I'm really enjoying this group of second graders...they are high readers. We are reading Snow Treasure by Marie McSwigan. It's a favorite of mine and the first real chapter book these kids have read. It's taking a long time, but they are really growing as readers.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> This isn't one of our squirrels, but off internet. Maybe one of ours will stay still long enough to get a pic some day.
> 
> We have geese that stay all winter but will get more soon. And the swans should be back soon too.


That's a nice looking squirrel...we don't have any squirrels where I live. But, we have deer, too many deer. I came home today and there were about 30 all around my house. There were even a couple laying underneath our trampoline. They would be cute if they didn't eat all the vegetation...I spent some time running them off to eat the neighbors vegetation!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie have you ever seen these?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1208744162581468


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie have you ever seen these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> That's a nice looking squirrel...we don't have any squirrels where I live. But, we have deer, too many deer. I came home today and there were about 30 all around my house. There were even a couple laying underneath our trampoline. They would be cute if they didn't eat all the vegetation...I spent some time running them off to eat the neighbors vegetation!


So are you saying you have a wild life sanctuary in your yard? But they are only a loud to eat at neighbors. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Rain today.
> 
> Yes baby bunny newbie and Mr. and Mrs. Squirrels have been chasing each other around tree trunk. You know what that means.
> 
> Solo is that Trent in your adv?


Not Trent, but a pic of Ozzy and Cooper cooling off during triple digit days of summer. Ozzy is standing and soon learned that the cold water was a good thing. :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the passover wishes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is so cute. I have never seen a black squirrel before. We have grey and fox squirrels here.
> 
> Tomorrow is turkey season here.


Do you have many wild turkeys? Is their meat darker than commercial turkeys?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Well yesterday I went with my son's family to an amusement park. At least we had 3 on 3 to survive the day! They had a lost of fun, and so did I. Then today the little guy had to get the 'cone of shame'. Poor guy is miserable. But we had to for medical reasons, but it is still tough on him.
> 
> Guess I am going to be taking a lot of walks for the next week, since he can't be off a leash.


How's the patient doing today LTL?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> I'm really enjoying this group of second graders...they are high readers. We are reading Snow Treasure by Marie McSwigan. It's a favorite of mine and the first real chapter book these kids have read. It's taking a long time, but they are really growing as readers.


That's great news. I sometimes wonder if constant availability of youtube creates less interest in reading.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> That's a nice looking squirrel...we don't have any squirrels where I live. But, we have deer, too many deer. I came home today and there were about 30 all around my house. There were even a couple laying underneath our trampoline. They would be cute if they didn't eat all the vegetation...I spent some time running them off to eat the neighbors vegetation!


We have a small group that seem to have taken on permanent residence at our place. I like to watch them but they can be pests. They get up on their hind legs to pull down the smaller branches from the apple trees.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Easter Blessings


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have many wild turkeys? Is their meat darker than commercial turkeys?


We have turkey out back. The are smart so we hardly ever see them.We saw one on the game camera a few weeks ago. Yes the meat is darker. I don't think the boys saw one while hunting. :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Easter Blessings


Thanks WCK. Same to you!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How's the patient doing today LTL?


He is a brat. Can take off the cone of shame. Sneaks outside with the other dog when I open the door for him. Thank goodness the vet did internal stitches because they can't be pulled out. Hey, he is off the leash. I mean good grief, I am walking him and he is jumping up and down trying to snag a flying bug. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of keeping on a leash?

What is everyone having for Easter Dinner?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He is a brat. Can take off the cone of shame. Sneaks outside with the other dog when I open the door for him. Thank goodness the vet did internal stitches because they can't be pulled out. Hey, he is off the leash. I mean good grief, I am walking him and he is jumping up and down trying to snag a flying bug. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of keeping on a leash?
> 
> What is everyone having for Easter Dinner?


That is good to hear about Bandit doing good with his surgery. It didn't bother Chewy either. I hope that takes care of his problem too.

No plans here for Easter. All children are out of town. What are you doing?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

For Easter the gang will be here. Two legs of lamb covered in pesto, risotto, asparagus, and cookies. Kind of a tradition, and other than stirring the rice it is pretty easy. Probably too cold to go swimming, but kids can fool you and want to turn into popsicles.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

For Easter the gang will be here. Two legs of lamb covered in pesto, risotto, asparagus, and cookies. Kind of a tradition, and other than stirring the rice it is pretty easy. Probably too cold to go swimming, but kids can fool you and want to turn into popsicles.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

For Easter the gang will be here. Two legs of lamb covered in pesto, risotto, asparagus, and cookies. Kind of a tradition, and other than stirring the rice it is pretty easy. Probably too cold to go swimming, but kids can fool you and want to turn into popsicles.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

To all my D&P friends, A happy and blessed Easter to you all.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> To all my D&P friends, A happy and blessed Easter to you all.


Thank you. It is a wonderful time to reflect and try to start a new beginning of being a better person.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> For Easter the gang will be here. Two legs of lamb covered in pesto, risotto, asparagus, and cookies. Kind of a tradition, and other than stirring the rice it is pretty easy. Probably too cold to go swimming, but kids can fool you and want to turn into popsicles.


You are doing it up nice.What you want to bet the kids will want to go swimming. Plus the dogs. Happy Resurrection Day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> To all my D&P friends, A happy and blessed Easter to you all.


Thanks Solo. XXX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> He is a brat. Can take off the cone of shame. Sneaks outside with the other dog when I open the door for him. Thank goodness the vet did internal stitches because they can't be pulled out. Hey, he is off the leash. I mean good grief, I am walking him and he is jumping up and down trying to snag a flying bug. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of keeping on a leash?
> 
> What is everyone having for Easter Dinner?


He must be feeling better then. It makes me smile to think of him leaping up to catch bugs :sm01:

We are having a small turkey, seasoned rice, roasted brussel sprouts w/parmesan, mushrooms


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good to hear about Bandit doing good with his surgery. It didn't bother Chewy either. I hope that takes care of his problem too.
> 
> No plans here for Easter. All children are out of town. What are you doing?


Order take out?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> For Easter the gang will be here. Two legs of lamb covered in pesto, risotto, asparagus, and cookies. Kind of a tradition, and other than stirring the rice it is pretty easy. Probably too cold to go swimming, but kids can fool you and want to turn into popsicles.


Yummy - that includes many of my favorites. I usually save some turkey broth to make risotto with leftovers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> To all my D&P friends, A happy and blessed Easter to you all.


Thanks Solo!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Solo!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks SQM!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> So are you saying you have a wild life sanctuary in your yard? But they are only a loud to eat at neighbors. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Oh! I guess they think it's a sanctuary! They are such pests...they rip and tear branches like you wouldn't believe! They'll even rip bark off the tree if they can't reach branches. The neighbors shoo them away as well!

Working in the yard today...our wild plums trees are beginning to bloom, hope we don't get a big freeze...my apple tree hasn't started blooming yet. My columbines are beginning to grow, it promises to be a wonderful spring!

Hope everyone is enjoying today...hope it's as nice where you are as it is here!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's great news. I sometimes wonder if constant availability of youtube creates less interest in reading.


I wonder, too. The prevalence of electronics available to our young is a quandary for me...I worked hard with my students to realize that technology really is a tool...not a gaming system. Too many kids use technology for games only. On the flip side...kids love technology and you can really pull kids into learning when you use technology. I think a balance between old and new is really important.

Interesting side note...towards the end of my teaching career, I spent one year using technology (iPads, laptops, kindles, etc.) most of the day. My teaching partner did not. Her class performed better better on the state tests then mine did. Their scores weren't hugely better, just noticeable. This same thing happen with the grade ahead of us...the classroom which used technology less did better than the classroom immersed in technology. It would be interesting to have studied this further.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a small group that seem to have taken on permanent residence at our place. I like to watch them but they can be pests. They get up on their hind legs to pull down the smaller branches from the apple trees.


you've got that right!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am lucky here deer are across the creek and back yard here is fence in. But did have one year where one came through fence and did some damage. So I get to watch them but not deal with what is happening to you all. Our problem is with the raccoon's they knock down bird feeder and cause a lot of damage in yard.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Happy Easter, friends! Take time to remember why we celebrate, and feel blessed. Love to all of you!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you, SQM!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the Easter Wishes and Happy Easter, Everyone! I hope many blessings for you and all of your loved ones. 

I am making a ham in the grill; snap pea, radish, and orange salad; mashed potatoes; spruced up canned biscuits; and possibly a fruit salad. I bought some watermelon at the store but didn't get it home...I need to see if I have a good variety of fruit to make a salad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/JoshuaAaronWorship/posts/1542109875799728


Thank the Father for sending His son Jesus. Happy Resurrection Sunday!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/JoshuaAaronWorship/posts/1542109875799728
> Thank the Father for sending His son Jesus. Happy Resurrection Sunday!


Thank you for sharing that beautiful music! I love it!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Blessed Easter to all my sisters


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you Solo and SQM
.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To all may the blessing of Easter touch you today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To all may the blessing of Easter touch you today.


Happy Easter to everyone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Easter to everyone.


Did you have a good trip?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you have a good trip?


Hi CB and everyone. It was nice. I had some problems travelling. Also, my friend had big problems. Hers: She was caught in the Delta mess and had to spend the night in the airport - heading home. Her neck is in a brace now from pinched nerve as a result.

My flight down had problems. Delay and then missed connection. Some very bad man bothered me in the airport. Just looking at him scared me. I immediately felt there was something very, very wrong with him. I was in line getting a pizza and he kept saying things to me like, "I thought you'd buy me a piece of pizza". and "what flight are you on". I was very frightened of him. He would not stop. Since I missed my flight and was delayed, it was late and the terminal was just about deserted. I'm still scared of him.

Then when I landed in my final place, my friend's light was cancelled. She could not meet me. So, I had to get the car, get groceries and find my way to the place on my own. I don't like driving in strange places. I needed a glass of wine when it was all done. Plus I was arriving late again.

How are you - and everyone??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my LL that was a trip for both of you. Would be afraid of that man too, in this day and age.

Glad to see you here miss your post. A lot has happen some not so good and some just normal and some filled with joy.

Your poor friend what a trip for her. But glad you are back safe and sound.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you LTL for your kind thoughts. How was Easter with the family. Sure food was good and every one was happy.

How is puppy doing?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my LL that was a trip for both of you. Would be afraid of that man too, in this day and age.
> 
> Glad to see you here miss your post. A lot has happen some not so good and some just normal and some filled with joy.
> 
> Your poor friend what a trip for her. But glad you are back safe and sound.


Thanlk you, YL. Yes, I was a wreck in a strange city. Hope you are well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GJZ

How did your animal group spend their Easter? Hope they did not have a lovely good tasty meal?

But do hope Easter was good for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I had a lovely Easter, spaghetti with sauce. He did dishes, and I finish knitting hat . Sons busy one busy visiting her in-law's other packing up to move. So had an easy meal as that is what he wanted and that was what I made.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KFN sure your holiday was filled with joy. How are little ones and Max's doing?

How is daughter-law doing? When is baby due again?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK how was your meal and day?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB how was your day? Hope restful and quite too. You need a bit of relaxing .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo sorry about getting puppy wrong. They are the ones that are gone. Sure they are miss. Is it warm down by you? Hope all is well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Forgot to add to my lovely day. Burnt two of my toes. Taking lid off spaghetti and some of it from lid slip off lid and hit my toes. Good thing for ice and slappers . Gee what can I say, it can only happen to me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I had a lovely Easter, spaghetti with sauce. He did dishes, and I finish knitting hat . Sons busy one busy visiting her in-law's other packing up to move. So had an easy meal as that is what he wanted and that was what I made.


Good morning Yarnie. Your DH would be happy to get the meal he wanted! Would love to see your hat, hope you post a pic.

We had a lovely Easter too. DH always love his turkey, so we had a small 9 lb with seasoned rice and veggies. A friend joined us and we had such a nice visit.

Please check your email.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie, do you see Willie in one of these? Earl like to blend into the background or fit into his surroundings and Winkie hides under the covers or under the bed


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanlk you, YL. Yes, I was a wreck in a strange city. Hope you are well.


Forgot to add as do not know if you know yet.

Joey died that is the sad news.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, do you see Willie in one of these? Earl like to blend into the background or fit into his surroundings and Winkie hides under the covers or under the bed


Two of them here under sheets and not box but bag.

Will do email that is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Two of them here under sheets and not box but bag.
> 
> Will do email that is.


Also glad you had a lovely day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I had a lovely Easter, spaghetti with sauce. He did dishes, and I finish knitting hat . Sons busy one busy visiting her in-law's other packing up to move. So had an easy meal as that is what he wanted and that was what I made.


Sounds goo!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Forgot to add as do not know if you know yet.
> 
> Joey died that is the sad news.


Yes, I know. It is so sad. Jokim and now Joey. My heart is so saddened. At least she did not suffer. Death is so very difficult to bear.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> I wonder, too. The prevalence of electronics available to our young is a quandary for me...I worked hard with my students to realize that technology really is a tool...not a gaming system. Too many kids use technology for games only. On the flip side...kids love technology and you can really pull kids into learning when you use technology. I think a balance between old and new is really important.
> 
> Interesting side note...towards the end of my teaching career, I spent one year using technology (iPads, laptops, kindles, etc.) most of the day. My teaching partner did not. Her class performed better better on the state tests then mine did. Their scores weren't hugely better, just noticeable. This same thing happen with the grade ahead of us...the classroom which used technology less did better than the classroom immersed in technology. It would be interesting to have studied this further.


That is an interesting result in the test results. I'm guessing the students couldn't bring their electronics into the exam with them? Search engines and videos are great tools but I think it can make the brain a little lazier.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am lucky here deer are across the creek and back yard here is fence in. But did have one year where one came through fence and did some damage. So I get to watch them but not deal with what is happening to you all. Our problem is with the raccoon's they knock down bird feeder and cause a lot of damage in yard.


We have a raccoon colony - they steal cat food if it's left on the deck. If there is no food on the deck, the get up on their hind legs and stare into the house through the sliding doors. The cats are smart enough to back off when they see them, but sometimes the raccoons fight with each other.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/JoshuaAaronWorship/posts/1542109875799728
> Thank the Father for sending His son Jesus. Happy Resurrection Sunday!


Thanks CB!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB and everyone. It was nice. I had some problems travelling. Also, my friend had big problems. Hers: She was caught in the Delta mess and had to spend the night in the airport - heading home. Her neck is in a brace now from pinched nerve as a result.
> 
> My flight down had problems. Delay and then missed connection. Some very bad man bothered me in the airport. Just looking at him scared me. I immediately felt there was something very, very wrong with him. I was in line getting a pizza and he kept saying things to me like, "I thought you'd buy me a piece of pizza". and "what flight are you on". I was very frightened of him. He would not stop. Since I missed my flight and was delayed, it was late and the terminal was just about deserted. I'm still scared of him.
> 
> ...


That's sure a rough start to your holiday LL. Wise to pay attention to those inner alarm bells about strangers. Hope the rest of your holiday was relaxing and you enjoyed the warmth and sunshine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Forgot to add to my lovely day. Burnt two of my toes. Taking lid off spaghetti and some of it from lid slip off lid and hit my toes. Good thing for ice and slappers . Gee what can I say, it can only happen to me.


 :sm06: :sm17: You can join CB on the book tour!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

❤


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I had a lovely Easter, spaghetti with sauce. He did dishes, and I finish knitting hat . Sons busy one busy visiting her in-law's other packing up to move. So had an easy meal as that is what he wanted and that was what I made.


How did your son's visit down south go? Where did they go?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> ❤


So true. Thanks WCK.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's sure a rough start to your holiday LL. Wise to pay attention to those inner alarm bells about strangers. Hope the rest of your holiday was relaxing and you enjoyed the warmth and sunshine.


Yes. It's so important to pay attention to those bells. I usually don't have a "good bell system". This one was loud and clear.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Forgot to add to my lovely day. Burnt two of my toes. Taking lid off spaghetti and some of it from lid slip off lid and hit my toes. Good thing for ice and slappers . Gee what can I say, it can only happen to me.


Hope your toes are better today. I've had bruised toes from things falling out of the fridge onto them. Thankfully nothing was broken.

The temperatures here are up and down, very spring like. We are also getting the spring storms. I just hope they stay non -severe as it cuts down on "bathroom time". :sm23: :sm23: I haven't had spaghetti in a long time, now I want some.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you LTL for your kind thoughts. How was Easter with the family. Sure food was good and every one was happy.
> 
> How is puppy doing?


I made 9 pounds of boneless leg of lamb...............I had to hide some for me tonight, the rest went away as leftovers. I had 12 cups of risotto .................gone.

I guess they liked it (I crack myself up)

The day was breathtaking. 86 and sunny. The Easter Bunny left them a water trampoline with a slide, but alas no candy. So we had some tired kids by the end of the day.

Today was busy. Got my new glasses, got my tooth implant, got my taxes, paid my taxes, put together a new table and gave my old one to a friend. WHEW The table is stained moss green, and can seat 12. It has three leaves, so it really gives the area a country kitchen look. May take one of the three leaves out, but then I would have to remember where I stored it.

Oh the brat child is doing great.

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I made 9 pounds of boneless leg of lamb...............I had to hide some for me tonight, the rest went away as leftovers. I had 12 cups of risotto .................gone.
> 
> I guess they liked it (I crack myself up)
> 
> ...


Sounds delicious. Was your tooth implant difficult?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> ❤


Lovely. Thank you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did your son's visit down south go? Where did they go?


He doesn't leave until the 28th . Will see him and DIL this Sunday. Will be crying when he leaves Sunday.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Hope your toes are better today. I've had bruised toes from things falling out of the fridge onto them. Thankfully nothing was broken.
> 
> The temperatures here are up and down, very spring like. We are also getting the spring storms. I just hope they stay non -severe as it cuts down on "bathroom time". :sm23: :sm23: I haven't had spaghetti in a long time, now I want some.


Glad to hear that nothing broken I just have a couple of blisters . I also manage to grate my finger when grating cheese.

Bathroom is not a good place for you so storms better stay on other side of state.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> He doesn't leave until the 28th . Will see him and DIL this Sunday. Will be crying when he leaves Sunday.


That will be hard Yarnie :sm13: Do you think that you're up to a visit to their new home?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I made 9 pounds of boneless leg of lamb...............I had to hide some for me tonight, the rest went away as leftovers. I had 12 cups of risotto .................gone.
> 
> I guess they liked it (I crack myself up)
> 
> ...


Wow not much left of all the food you made. But bet it was good or it would still be on your table. You do crack me up too.

So all you did today was help the economy . Glass, implants, taxes not much help there they already have it spent. New table sounds nice and extra leave is always nice. Keep leave on or you will never find it again know that feeling.

Glad to hear brat is doing well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That will be hard Yarnie :sm13: Do you think that you're up to a visit to their new home?


Nope not yet as they will be staying in the extra house on her fathers land. Will be checking out new houses once they have settled.

Then we will have to wait and see when and if.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)




----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I am reading a very good book called OVE. It is by a man from Sweden. It is a hard for me not to laugh as I have been reading it when in bed. Don't want to wake the other person next to me. But some parts of this book are him I mean he has a twin OVE and he lives with me. Some parts are sad just a good book.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6idUv8F5fGs


That was wonderful what a beautiful song . For him to sing with no band ect. wow.

CB You will love this one too.

The words oh my gosh ever words is so true.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a raccoon colony - they steal cat food if it's left on the deck. If there is no food on the deck, the get up on their hind legs and stare into the house through the sliding doors. The cats are smart enough to back off when they see them, but sometimes the raccoons fight with each other.


Oh no. They can be trouble makers. We have only had one that Mitch kept up a tree. I guess dogs keep them away from the house. I am glad your cats know to stay away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I made 9 pounds of boneless leg of lamb...............I had to hide some for me tonight, the rest went away as leftovers. I had 12 cups of risotto .................gone.
> 
> I guess they liked it (I crack myself up)
> 
> ...


You must be a good cook. You need to show us a pic of the table. I love country. 
So happy to hear the brat is going great.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We were back to drizzly rain for most of the day. I stopped procrastinating and started working on our taxes today and finished my first quarter sales tax return.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He doesn't leave until the 28th . Will see him and DIL this Sunday. Will be crying when he leaves Sunday.


Aww I know. Go ahead and cry. I'll cry with you. :sm13:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - your GD needs a couple of these; those tails just make me laugh

http://mashable.com/2017/04/13/baby-goats-jump-in-sweaters/?utm_cid=mash-prod-email-topstories&utm_emailalert=daily&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily&utm_sid=5413345038be080271e601d6#6MJ1aU_TvPqV


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6idUv8F5fGs


Amen! Just beautiful. Thanks WCK.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now I must tell you about article I read. I am going to put this on face book too.

This article mentions that as people age their brains collect so much information that there is no room to store information so that is why they forget things.

Well know I know why I forget things and I have proof of it just reading that article. 

So from know on please limit your information to me either in one word or one sentence. I am running out of room here ladies. 
No wonder I can't remember where I put my yarn and needles. I mean really it is getting bad here. 

Did I tell you about the article I read. Oh my that is why I am posting this read it over again. Before I forget please limit your reply's.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - your GD needs a couple of these; those tails just make me laugh
> 
> http://mashable.com/2017/04/13/baby-goats-jump-in-sweaters/?utm_cid=mash-prod-email-topstories&utm_emailalert=daily&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily&utm_sid=5413345038be080271e601d6#6MJ1aU_TvPqV


I shared this to her page. I want one too. She will say she wants one too and would I could make it sweaters. The little tails are so cute . :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now I must tell you about article I read. I am going to put this on face book too.
> 
> This article mentions that as people age their brains collect so much information that there is no room to store information so that is why they forget things.
> 
> ...


????
ð


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now I must tell you about article I read. I am going to put this on face book too.
> 
> This article mentions that as people age their brains collect so much information that there is no room to store information so that is why they forget things.
> 
> ...


 :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I shared this to her page. I want one too. She will say she wants one too and would I could make it sweaters. The little tails are so cute . :sm02:


Sweaters for the goats, for the chickens -- when will you ever have time to make your own sweater?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sweaters for the goats, for the chickens -- when will you ever have time to make your own sweater?


She knows I am not going to make a goat or chicken a sweater. You have to draw the line somewhere. :sm16: I am still working on the same socks since January .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

raccoons munching on cat food on the deck


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> raccoons munching on cat food on the deck


Funny! You are an enabler.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I shared this to her page. I want one too. She will say she wants one too and would I could make it sweaters. The little tails are so cute . :sm02:


They are so cute sweaters too .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> raccoons munching on cat food on the deck


Now you have proof turn him over to the pest patrol .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She knows I am not going to make a goat or chicken a sweater. You have to draw the line somewhere. :sm16: I am still working on the same socks since January .


Want to bet you would I know you would. Bet you would even get them done before the socks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> ????
> ð


thanks what was I thanking for, Oh that's right .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Want to bet you would I know you would. Bet you would even get them done before the socks.


You know me so well. :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny! You are an enabler.


Not Me!! that's DH, I just photograph the evidence :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not Me!! that's DH, I just photograph the evidence :sm17:


I saw you slipping out there giving them more food .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My great nephew got to come home after 11 days. Thanks for the prayers. As far as I know he is doing ok with his 2 new brothers taking good care of him. When my DB and SIL go next week I am sure they will have lots of good stories to tell.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw you slipping out there giving them more food .


/see that's what I mean she has brain over load. It is taking us over we must stop it.

What are we stopping I forgot.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My great nephew got to come home after 11 days. Thanks for the prayers. As far as I know he is doing ok with his 2 new brothers taking good care of him. When my DB and SIL go next week I am sure they will have lots of good stories to tell.


Oh that is so good to hear. Thank you God


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I think I will go to bed now.

Reminded me to tell you about that article I read it is very interesting. Now what was it about. Oh well I will think on it and get back to you.

God Bless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My great nephew got to come home after 11 days. Thanks for the prayers. As far as I know he is doing ok with his 2 new brothers taking good care of him. When my DB and SIL go next week I am sure they will have lots of good stories to tell.


Wonderful news, PTL!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I am going to bed now. 

God Bless.

oh that's right I told you that.

Well God Bless .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

On Wed. I'll start knitting this poncho for my SIL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I am going to bed now.
> 
> God Bless.
> 
> ...


 :sm11: :sm16:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a raccoon colony - they steal cat food if it's left on the deck. If there is no food on the deck, the get up on their hind legs and stare into the house through the sliding doors. The cats are smart enough to back off when they see them, but sometimes the raccoons fight with each other.


Amazing. Smart animals!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's sure a rough start to your holiday LL. Wise to pay attention to those inner alarm bells about strangers. Hope the rest of your holiday was relaxing and you enjoyed the warmth and sunshine.


Thank you WCK. Glad to be home.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> On Wed. I'll start knitting this poncho for my SIL


I love the poncho! What kind of yarn are you using?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> On Wed. I'll start knitting this poncho for my SIL


I like it and love the colors hope you will post it when finish.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have lost my mind and can not find it. 

Please reply in the sentence mode or less.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> On Wed. I'll start knitting this poncho for my SIL


It is going to be beautiful! What yarn are you using?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now I must tell you about article I read. I am going to put this on face book too.
> 
> This article mentions that as people age their brains collect so much information that there is no room to store information so that is why they forget things.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, you need to install a faucet and let it drip. Therefore you'll always have room for new information. The old will be discarded. :sm17: :sm17: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> On Wed. I'll start knitting this poncho for my SIL


That's beautiful WCK. Your SIL will love it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> On Wed. I'll start knitting this poncho for my SIL


What is the pattern? I like it because it has different stitches, and not just SS or garter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I love the poncho! What kind of yarn are you using?


Noro Taiyo (cotton,silk,nylon,wool) but any other medium weight yarn would work.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, you need to install a faucet and let it drip. Therefore you'll always have room for new information. The old will be discarded. :sm17: :sm17: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm11: !


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> What is the pattern? I like it because it has different stitches, and not just SS or garter.


My SIL loved the texture too and also loves Noro yarns, although her colour choice wasn't as vibrant as the photo. The pattern was in last summer's Noro magazine but is also available as Rav download.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2-blanket-poncho


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Noro Taiyo (cotton,silk,nylon,wool) but any other medium weight yarn would work.


Great yarn! Great choice!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, you need to install a faucet and let it drip. Therefore you'll always have room for new information. The old will be discarded. :sm17: :sm17: :sm23: :sm23:


Oh sure jut what I need another hole in my head . I would think it is enough with two ears letting cool air pass through would be enough. But no you want a faucet added too. :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KFN sure your holiday was filled with joy. How are little ones and Max's doing?
> 
> How is daughter-law doing? When is baby due again?


Thanks Yarnie! We had so much fun. We had the family over for brunch. We had an egg hunt in the backyard. The babies were so funny. Kayla really loved picking up the eggs, but she left her basket in one place, returning to it with each individual egg. The boys didn't want to quit sliding, and Arya spent much of the time standing on a bench, singing her heart out. Hubby said "she's found her stage". They're getting so big! I can't believe they're almost 2 years old.

Max has been doing real well. He's been getting ABA (applied behavioral therapy) for his Autism. It's been really good for him. He was having a lot of issues at school, until they hired an Autism specialist to work with him. The school has been very uncooperative with the specialist. She says they're causing the problems, but they don't want to do anything she says. My son and DIL finally had to hire a lawyer. They've exhausted all of their efforts and are moving to a Due Process Hearing soon. We'll see what happens. They may have to sell their new house and move to another school district. I hope it doesn't have to come to that. They'd lose a lot of money if they have to pay a realtor to sell it. They only got into the house last fall.

The baby is due in September. I've forgotten the date. I know, I'm terrible! I think it's the 12th. It's a girl! Nobody else knows yet. DIL is having a gender reveal party on Saturday. That's where they have a cake that's decorated on the outside with pink and blue, but when you cut it open, the color on the inside tells if it's a boy or girl. I offered to make the cake, do I could find out early. She took me up on the offer, so she wouldn't have to buy a cake. So I'm the only one who knows. Well, except for you guys. Nobody else in my family goes on KP, so the secret is safe. I just found out Friday, and I've been shopping for pink things. Fun! Fun!

Well, I've gotta get to bed. Gotta get up at 6 to go help with the babies. I'll try to post some pics later, if I can figure out how my new phone works. Later...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh sure jut what I need another hole in my head . I would think it is enough with two ears letting cool air pass through would be enough. But no you want a faucet added too. :sm16: :sm17:


Let Maxine help you out


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks Yarnie! We had so much fun. We had the family over for brunch. We had an egg hunt in the backyard. The babies were so funny. Kayla really loved picking up the eggs, but she left her basket in one place, returning to it with each individual egg. The boys didn't want to quit sliding, and Arya spent much of the time standing on a bench, singing her heart out. Hubby said "she's found her stage". They're getting so big! I can't believe they're almost 2 years old.
> 
> Max has been doing real well. He's been getting ABA (applied behavioral therapy) for his Autism. It's been really good for him. He was having a lot of issues at school, until they hired an Autism specialist to work with him. The school has been very uncooperative with the specialist. She says they're causing the problems, but they don't want to do anything she says. My son and DIL finally had to hire a lawyer. They've exhausted all of their efforts and are moving to a Due Process Hearing soon. We'll see what happens. They may have to sell their new house and move to another school district. I hope it doesn't have to come to that. They'd lose a lot of money if they have to pay a realtor to sell it. They only got into the house last fall.
> 
> ...


Sounds like busy in the best possible way KFN! So much fun to see the kids having a good time. I'm glad Max is getting help with the autism specialist even if the school isn't co-operating. Prayers for your family, it would be so sad if they had to move.

Another little girl -- congrats!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks Yarnie! We had so much fun. We had the family over for brunch. We had an egg hunt in the backyard. The babies were so funny. Kayla really loved picking up the eggs, but she left her basket in one place, returning to it with each individual egg. The boys didn't want to quit sliding, and Arya spent much of the time standing on a bench, singing her heart out. Hubby said "she's found her stage". They're getting so big! I can't believe they're almost 2 years old.
> 
> Max has been doing real well. He's been getting ABA (applied behavioral therapy) for his Autism. It's been really good for him. He was having a lot of issues at school, until they hired an Autism specialist to work with him. The school has been very uncooperative with the specialist. She says they're causing the problems, but they don't want to do anything she says. My son and DIL finally had to hire a lawyer. They've exhausted all of their efforts and are moving to a Due Process Hearing soon. We'll see what happens. They may have to sell their new house and move to another school district. I hope it doesn't have to come to that. They'd lose a lot of money if they have to pay a realtor to sell it. They only got into the house last fall.
> 
> ...


Envy you and having fun with Grand's on Easter. I had to laugh singing her heart out, and leaving basket behind and getting eggs one at a time. 
I hope they will be able to get Max's the help he deserves. How awful of a school to do that to him and the family. I hope they do not have to sell house and start all over again.

Oh you are going to be having another party and you know that it's a girl. Do you have any time left to knit. I am thinking not.

Do post pictures I can not believe they are almost two. What fun for you all the joy of it all. Sur there are times that you are so tired that you feel like just sleeping. But God Bless you with the little ones you have.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Let Maxine help you out


Perfect Maxine understands me to well. I have her calender hanging up so every month she gives me a good laugh.

As weather improved there? Sun and in the 70's here today storms tomorrow.

I can't find out about weather up at cabin any more or having it check on every once in a while. Joey always told me what was happening.

Hubby said he has to get up there and check on cabin . Next week was suppose to meet up with her. Life goes on but a bit of the corner of my heart miss her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Perfect Maxine understands me to well. I have her calender hanging up so every month she gives me a good laugh.
> 
> As weather improved there? Sun and in the 70's here today storms tomorrow.
> 
> ...


???? I know the 2 of you had such a great time when you got together! I keep telling myself that missing those we love is the price we pay for the joy of having had them in our lives and some day we will see them again. ❤❤


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Let Maxine help you out


I love this one!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

Not much going on, just life. Somehow I feel busy, but not accomplishing a whole lot. Should do my closets.......Should do my yarn room........so I guess I will just keep knitting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Is everyone enjoying Spring? It smells like honeysuckle here. I have my flowers on my porch almost cleaned out and arranged. What is everyone else doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is everyone enjoying Spring? It smells like honeysuckle here. I have my flowers on my porch almost cleaned out and arranged. What is everyone else doing?


I'm envious! It's been a little warmer lately, but still getting lots of rain and when the wind picks up it feels cold. The plum tree has lots of blossoms but I haven't seen any bees so they might not get pollinated. It just hasn't felt much like Spring :sm19:

I spent most of the day working on my accounts to finish the taxes. On the plus side, I've got about 7 inches of the back of SIL's poncho done; it's an easy pattern to follow and I'm happy with how the colours are working out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you get started on it?


west coast kitty said:


> My SIL loved the texture too and also loves Noro yarns, although her colour choice wasn't as vibrant as the photo. The pattern was in last summer's Noro magazine but is also available as Rav download.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2-blanket-poncho


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm envious! It's been a little warmer lately, but still getting lots of rain and when the wind picks up it feels cold. The plum tree has lots of blossoms but I haven't seen any bees so they might not get pollinated. It just hasn't felt much like Spring :sm19:
> 
> I spent most of the day working on my accounts to finish the taxes. On the plus side, I've got about 7 inches of the back of SIL's poncho done; it's an easy pattern to follow and I'm happy with how the colours are working out.


Maybe your bees are there without you knowing. Everything has bloomed here but we didn't have a winter.
I can't wait to see your poncho. You maybe thru with it in a week the rate you are going. 
:sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you get started on it?


Yes - 7 inches of back done. What are you working on?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - 7 inches of back done. What are you working on?


Same socks.On the second heel.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe your bees are there without you knowing. Everything has bloomed here but we didn't have a winter.
> I can't wait to see your poncho. You maybe thru with it in a week the rate you are going.
> :sm24:


I'm not that fast! The back and front are knit sideways and joined at the shoulder and short seams at the sides.

DH and I have been watching hockey playoffs; our favourite teams are the Toronto Maple Leafs playing Wahington Capitals and the Edmonton Oilers playing San Jose Sharks. Jokim liked to watch the hockey playoffs too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not that fast! The back and front are knit sideways and joined at the shoulder and short seams at the sides.
> 
> DH and I have been watching hockey playoffs; our favourite teams are the Toronto Maple Leafs playing Wahington Capitals and the Edmonton Oilers playing San Jose Sharks. Jokim liked to watch the hockey playoffs too.


Doesn't your Daddy like hockey too?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Same socks.On the second heel.


 :sm24: post a pic when you're done


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Doesn't your Daddy like hockey too?


Hockey and soccer are his favourite sports; he was so excited that Edmonton Oilers made it into the playoffs this year. They played well in the first 3 games, winning 2 of them but lost terribly in game 4 (San Jose 7 - Edmonton 0). The first period just finished and Edmonton is playing much better again, but are behine 2 - 1; hope they turn it around in the next 2 periods.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is everyone enjoying Spring? It smells like honeysuckle here. I have my flowers on my porch almost cleaned out and arranged. What is everyone else doing?


It's not quite Spring yet here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today is Bonnie birthday. Happy Birthday dear Bonn! XOX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is Bonnie birthday. Happy Birthday dear Bonn! XOX


Happy Birthday, Bonnie!!! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy birthday Bonnie. I hope you have allowed for a lot of ice cream eating on your happy day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bonnie; hope you've had a wonderful day!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday Bonnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We are suppose to have big storms tonight. I guess Bonn and LTL will get them tomorrow. Sweet dreams! ♥


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning

Had a few storms yesterday, but they were here for about 30 minutes. I haven't looked at the weather yet for today, not much we can do about it. Trying something new, a knit tester. Not sure if I ever want to do it again, on the 5th revision and only on chart 2. But it is a challenge and it is fun. If I finish it, I will let you see. It is a it outside of my box for knitting, but that is okay (my daughter will love it)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Had a few storms yesterday, but they were here for about 30 minutes. I haven't looked at the weather yet for today, not much we can do about it. Trying something new, a knit tester. Not sure if I ever want to do it again, on the 5th revision and only on chart 2. But it is a challenge and it is fun. If I finish it, I will let you see. It is a it outside of my box for knitting, but that is okay (my daughter will love it)


Rain here. Sunny tomorrow.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is Bonnie birthday. Happy Birthday dear Bonn! XOX


I'm sorry I missed it. Happy belated Birthday wishes, Bonnie!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Hope everyone's day is a good one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gorgeous today. I sat on he porch while frogging 9 rows of cable on my socks. At least the weather was pretty. I love this time of year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Rain here. Sunny tomorrow.


We had cold, rainy weather yesterday and today is cloudy, windy and cold but without the rain :sm13:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Gorgeous today. I sat on he porch while frogging 9 rows of cable on my socks. At least the weather was pretty. I love this time of year.


Did the storms pass you by last night?

Sorry about your sock, but .............


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did the storms pass you by last night?
> 
> Sorry about your sock, but .............


It rained 2 nights ago.

So true. I have to have it just right or I rip. I am anal that way. :sm06: :sm05: :sm16:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That is an interesting result in the test results. I'm guessing the students couldn't bring their electronics into the exam with them? Search engines and videos are great tools but I think it can make the brain a little lazier.


You are correct...no electronics are allowed. The only "tools" allowed are those items provided by the testing company. These tools consisted of a paper ruler and some paper 2D shapes. They aren't even allowed scratch paper to work math problems...all work must be done in the spaces allowed by the layout of the test. In some cases, there was no area to work out a math problem.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone! A blessed Sunday to all. I am way behind on posts...hope this finds everyone happy and well. I am off to NE tomorrow to visit my husband's family and help do some upkeep on the farm. Then, I will be going to IA to visit my Dad. I look forward to seeing him...I haven't been home since October. It will be nice to see him. He's doing well, although his legs are hurting him. I am hopeful I can help him figure out some ways to make them not hurt so much. 
I won't have much access to a computer...I will touch base upon my return. 
Have a wonderful week!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> On Wed. I'll start knitting this poncho for my SIL


OH, my!!! How beautiful is that?!? Your SIL is incredibly lucky! Wish I was your SIL...please post your progress! Have you posted the pattern? That might be something I would like to tackle.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks Yarnie! We had so much fun. We had the family over for brunch. We had an egg hunt in the backyard. The babies were so funny. Kayla really loved picking up the eggs, but she left her basket in one place, returning to it with each individual egg. The boys didn't want to quit sliding, and Arya spent much of the time standing on a bench, singing her heart out. Hubby said "she's found her stage". They're getting so big! I can't believe they're almost 2 years old.
> 
> Max has been doing real well. He's been getting ABA (applied behavioral therapy) for his Autism. It's been really good for him. He was having a lot of issues at school, until they hired an Autism specialist to work with him. The school has been very uncooperative with the specialist. She says they're causing the problems, but they don't want to do anything she says. My son and DIL finally had to hire a lawyer. They've exhausted all of their efforts and are moving to a Due Process Hearing soon. We'll see what happens. They may have to sell their new house and move to another school district. I hope it doesn't have to come to that. They'd lose a lot of money if they have to pay a realtor to sell it. They only got into the house last fall.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a perfectly wonderful day. How blessed you are!!!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry I am late...Happy Birthday, Bonnie! Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry but nice weather here. Mr. Wiggles paid a visit nice snake does not enter house nor bathroom. Mr. Silters could learn from him. Almost step on wiggles nice garden snake.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! A blessed Sunday to all. I am way behind on posts...hope this finds everyone happy and well. I am off to NE tomorrow to visit my husband's family and help do some upkeep on the farm. Then, I will be going to IA to visit my Dad. I look forward to seeing him...I haven't been home since October. It will be nice to see him. He's doing well, although his legs are hurting him. I am hopeful I can help him figure out some ways to make them not hurt so much.
> I won't have much access to a computer...I will touch base upon my return.
> Have a wonderful week!


Hope you have a nice visit . Also hope you can find something that will help your Dad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice day sad day. 
both sons Dil's and one grand daughter spent some lovely time together.

Wish it could always be that way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It rained 2 nights ago.
> 
> So true. I have to have it just right or I rip. I am anal that way. :sm06: :sm05: :sm16:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Been sunny here for the last week today in the 70's . Love it nice and warm. Violets are out and so are the bumble bees. I like bumble bees. 

Also my first dandelion for spring oh the joy of weeds that flower.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! A blessed Sunday to all. I am way behind on posts...hope this finds everyone happy and well. I am off to NE tomorrow to visit my husband's family and help do some upkeep on the farm. Then, I will be going to IA to visit my Dad. I look forward to seeing him...I haven't been home since October. It will be nice to see him. He's doing well, although his legs are hurting him. I am hopeful I can help him figure out some ways to make them not hurt so much.
> I won't have much access to a computer...I will touch base upon my return.
> Have a wonderful week!


Enjoy your visit with your in-laws and your Dad. Hope there is something that helps your Dad have less pain. It's so hard to see our family hurting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> OH, my!!! How beautiful is that?!? Your SIL is incredibly lucky! Wish I was your SIL...please post your progress! Have you posted the pattern? That might be something I would like to tackle.


The pattern was in last Spring's Noro magazine, but a download can be purchased on Rav
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2-blanket-poncho


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry but nice weather here. Mr. Wiggles paid a visit nice snake does not enter house nor bathroom. Mr. Silters could learn from him. Almost step on wiggles nice garden snake.


Your WI garden snakes are mannerly :sm23: It seems Mr Slithers has been keeping a low profile lately :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Nice day sad day.
> both sons Dil's and one grand daughter spent some lovely time together.
> 
> Wish it could always be that way.


I'm glad you had a good family visit Yarnie; and I know you're going to miss those visits.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Funny job failures




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1281321888653170


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny job failures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning friends

Had a weekend where I know I was busy but don't think I accomplished anything. I did wash an alpaca fleece and watched a video on how to 'comb' the fiber. That is different than carding it with paddles or on a drum carder. The big difference is that you need combs, which are like medieval weapons. But going to try it anyway with Band-Aids close by when the fleece is totally dry. https://www.mielkesfiberarts.com/combs/

Just got a message that my dad was sent to the hospital last night with a fever and congestion. That is all I know, hopefully it is just a bug and he will be fine. Will have to wait until my mom gets up to know more. I think they caught it in time.

Need more coffee.............chat later


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did the storms pass you by last night?
> 
> Sorry about your sock, but .............


Ripping is my middle name.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends
> 
> Had a weekend where I know I was busy but don't think I accomplished anything. I did wash an alpaca fleece and watched a video on how to 'comb' the fiber. That is different than carding it with paddles or on a drum carder. The big difference is that you need combs, which are like medieval weapons. But going to try it anyway with Band-Aids close by when the fleece is totally dry. https://www.mielkesfiberarts.com/combs/
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your dad. Please let us know how he is. Sounds like the flu.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Sorry to hear about your dad. Please let us know how he is. Sounds like the flu.


Just heard it is pneumonia which I think is better than the flu. Should be home later today. They caught it early, which is such a blessing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just heard it is pneumonia which I think is better than the flu. Should be home later today. They caught it early, which is such a blessing.


Oh! I am sure he has had his pneumonia shot. Catching it early is so important. Thank you for letting me/us know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends
> 
> Had a weekend where I know I was busy but don't think I accomplished anything. I did wash an alpaca fleece and watched a video on how to 'comb' the fiber. That is different than carding it with paddles or on a drum carder. The big difference is that you need combs, which are like medieval weapons. But going to try it anyway with Band-Aids close by when the fleece is totally dry. https://www.mielkesfiberarts.com/combs/
> 
> ...


I still have my mom's fiber combs. Got rid of her table loom, wish I had kept it now. I think you did a lot .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just heard it is pneumonia which I think is better than the flu. Should be home later today. They caught it early, which is such a blessing.


Glad to hear they caught it in time. As LL said did he have the pneumonia shot? Don't know if it would make a diffence? Glad he is going to come home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How are you doing LL? How was the vacation ?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How are you doing LL? How was the vacation ?


Hi YL! I am doing ok. Vacation was fine. Neither here nor there... How are you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL! I am doing ok. Vacation was fine. Neither here nor there... How are you?


Sounds like either or on vacation.

I am doing fine today and want to get work done around here.

Not doing that well at all. :sm06:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds like either or on vacation.
> 
> I am doing fine today and want to get work done around here.
> 
> Not doing that well at all. :sm06:


Tell me why, YL!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Your WI garden snakes are mannerly :sm23: It seems Mr Slithers has been keeping a low profile lately :sm17:


Not so WCK. Mr. Slithers has found a new home.

Happy, happy, happy news for me, sad for you. Mr. Slithers is no longer roaming around the walls and bathroom thinking he owns the place. My niece and her boyfriend were over on Saturday. I was in the kitchen minding my own busy-ness, opened a cabinet door and out flew some canned fruit. Upon closer inspection, after the usual words of "what the ...." I noticed your pet was slithering around on one of the upper shelves. Well, after a few hearty screams and the BF coming to this damsel's distress, he took charge and managed to catch Mr. Slithers. Prince Charming (BF) put Mr.Slithers in a box and drove him away. BF said he released Mr. Slithers at least 1 1/2 miles away. BF also noted that Mr. Slithers was chowing down on a tasty treat at time of capture. I'm sorry WCK as I know how you and the kitties were so looking forward to receiving Mr. Slithers. I will advise you if there are any little Slithers slithering around.

BF is a definite keeper. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends
> 
> Had a weekend where I know I was busy but don't think I accomplished anything. I did wash an alpaca fleece and watched a video on how to 'comb' the fiber. That is different than carding it with paddles or on a drum carder. The big difference is that you need combs, which are like medieval weapons. But going to try it anyway with Band-Aids close by when the fleece is totally dry. https://www.mielkesfiberarts.com/combs/
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your dad. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not so WCK. Mr. Slithers has found a new home.
> 
> Happy, happy, happy news for me, sad for you. Mr. Slithers is no longer roaming around the walls and bathroom thinking he owns the place. My niece and her boyfriend were over on Saturday. I was in the kitchen minding my own busy-ness, opened a cabinet door and out flew some canned fruit. Upon closer inspection, after the usual words of "what the ...." I noticed your pet was slithering around on one of the upper shelves. Well, after a few hearty screams and the BF coming to this damsel's distress, he took charge and managed to catch Mr. Slithers. Prince Charming (BF) put Mr.Slithers in a box and drove him away. BF said he released Mr. Slithers at least 1 1/2 miles away. BF also noted that Mr. Slithers was chowing down on a tasty treat at time of capture. I'm sorry WCK as I know how you and the kitties were so looking forward to receiving Mr. Slithers. I will advise you if there are any little Slithers slithering around.
> 
> BF is a definite keeper. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Shiver , shiver. What kind of snake was he. Glad he is gone to another happy place. :sm15:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends
> 
> Had a weekend where I know I was busy but don't think I accomplished anything. I did wash an alpaca fleece and watched a video on how to 'comb' the fiber. That is different than carding it with paddles or on a drum carder. The big difference is that you need combs, which are like medieval weapons. But going to try it anyway with Band-Aids close by when the fleece is totally dry. https://www.mielkesfiberarts.com/combs/
> 
> ...


Oh sorry I missed this. How is your Dad doing now? XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't believe this stuff is going on in our country. 
http://www.afa.net/the-stand/faith/2017/04/christian-yarn-shop-owner-verbally-attacked/#.WP4xNI1Gbps.facebook


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't believe this stuff is going on in our country.
> http://www.afa.net/the-stand/faith/2017/04/christian-yarn-shop-owner-verbally-attacked/#.WP4xNI1Gbps.facebook


Why are you shocked? These women that supported the Women's March only support liberal women, and Christian conservative women are attacked and threatened.

I need more yarn like I need more wrinkles, but I would buy something from her just to support her. Just couldn't figure out which store she owns.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Why are you shocked? These women that supported the Women's March only support liberal women, and Christian conservative women are attacked and threatened.
> 
> I need more yarn like I need more wrinkles, but I would buy something from her just to support her. Just couldn't figure out which store she owns.


I believe that part. It is so many are against her that I can't believe.. The country is gone crazy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Why are you shocked? These women that supported the Women's March only support liberal women, and Christian conservative women are attacked and threatened.
> 
> I need more yarn like I need more wrinkles, but I would buy something from her just to support her. Just couldn't figure out which store she owns.


The Joy of Knitting
595 Hillsboro Rd. Suite 331 Independence Square Shopping Center
Franklin, Tennessee, TN 37064


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Not so WCK. Mr. Slithers has found a new home.
> 
> Happy, happy, happy news for me, sad for you. Mr. Slithers is no longer roaming around the walls and bathroom thinking he owns the place. My niece and her boyfriend were over on Saturday. I was in the kitchen minding my own busy-ness, opened a cabinet door and out flew some canned fruit. Upon closer inspection, after the usual words of "what the ...." I noticed your pet was slithering around on one of the upper shelves. Well, after a few hearty screams and the BF coming to this damsel's distress, he took charge and managed to catch Mr. Slithers. Prince Charming (BF) put Mr.Slithers in a box and drove him away. BF said he released Mr. Slithers at least 1 1/2 miles away. BF also noted that Mr. Slithers was chowing down on a tasty treat at time of capture. I'm sorry WCK as I know how you and the kitties were so looking forward to receiving Mr. Slithers. I will advise you if there are any little Slithers slithering around.
> 
> BF is a definite keeper. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


The kitties and I will just have to make do with our little water snakes and let the celebrity Mr Slithers slink off to his new home.

BF has earned his medal!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't believe this stuff is going on in our country.
> http://www.afa.net/the-stand/faith/2017/04/christian-yarn-shop-owner-verbally-attacked/#.WP4xNI1Gbps.facebook


Every business has the right to set their policies and people who don't like them are free to say so and shop elsewhere, but there is no excuse for threats of violence and posting false claims!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - some Pooh wisdom for you




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=643694512490493


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-465066-1.html#10711362. Been on the spinning forum, and shared some pics.

No news about dad yet, which I think is a good sign. Will call when normal people are awake!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-465066-1.html#10711362. Been on the spinning forum, and shared some pics.
> 
> No news about dad yet, which I think is a good sign. Will call when normal people are awake!


Yes, no news is good news. Keep us posted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Tell me why, YL!


just life nothing wrong just lazy lately not getting things done like I should.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not so WCK. Mr. Slithers has found a new home.
> 
> Happy, happy, happy news for me, sad for you. Mr. Slithers is no longer roaming around the walls and bathroom thinking he owns the place. My niece and her boyfriend were over on Saturday. I was in the kitchen minding my own busy-ness, opened a cabinet door and out flew some canned fruit. Upon closer inspection, after the usual words of "what the ...." I noticed your pet was slithering around on one of the upper shelves. Well, after a few hearty screams and the BF coming to this damsel's distress, he took charge and managed to catch Mr. Slithers. Prince Charming (BF) put Mr.Slithers in a box and drove him away. BF said he released Mr. Slithers at least 1 1/2 miles away. BF also noted that Mr. Slithers was chowing down on a tasty treat at time of capture. I'm sorry WCK as I know how you and the kitties were so looking forward to receiving Mr. Slithers. I will advise you if there are any little Slithers slithering around.
> 
> BF is a definite keeper. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


So BF help Slithers move on. Now you can use bathroom and kitchen for other things you know normal things.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-465066-1.html#10711362. Been on the spinning forum, and shared some pics.
> 
> No news about dad yet, which I think is a good sign. Will call when normal people are awake!


Hope it is good news.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> just life nothing wrong just lazy lately not getting things done like I should.


I know those lazy days. Today might be one!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I know those lazy days. Today might be one!


I am off to check cabin today. Joey use to do it for us. So will not have to do anything have a good excuse for it today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am off to check cabin today. Joey use to do it for us. So will not have to do anything have a good excuse for it today.


Have a safe trip.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning LL how is the weather? Am spoiled here for the last 5 days sun and warm temps above 50 to 70's.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning LL how is the weather? Am spoiled here for the last 5 days sun and warm temps above 50 to 70's.


Not sure of the weather. Rain last night. Sun now with rain coming I think. I cannot wait for it to be warmer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Have a safe trip.


Thanks, husband bought son's truck so wants to try it out. that's his excuse.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks, husband bought son's truck so wants to try it out. that's his excuse.


Sounds like my husband...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds like my husband...


I think they are all related have to have their toys. One good thing when he complains tell him my toys do not cost as much as your's do. Keep's him quite


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think they are all related have to have their toys. One good thing when he complains tell him my toys do not cost as much as your's do. Keep's him quite


My husband has a comeback to me on that one...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My husband has a comeback to me on that one...


what does he say?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LTL love the picture of your spun wool .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> what does he say?


He says I spend more! (Yarn involved).


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Shiver , shiver. What kind of snake was he. Glad he is gone to another happy place. :sm15:


Ugly, big and a charcoal grey color. Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ugly, big and a charcoal grey color. Other than that, I don't know.


I'm shivering, too!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The kitties and I will just have to make do with our little water snakes and let the celebrity Mr Slithers slink off to his new home.
> 
> BF has earned his medal!


Thanks WCK. I will pass on the medal to BF. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-465066-1.html#10711362. Been on the spinning forum, and shared some pics.
> 
> No news about dad yet, which I think is a good sign. Will call when normal people are awake!


Hope your Dad continues to improve.

The brushed alpaca looked like a soft, fluffy cloud -- beautiful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am off to check cabin today. Joey use to do it for us. So will not have to do anything have a good excuse for it today.


I know you'll be thinking about her today❤


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know you'll be thinking about her today❤


It is wonderful that you had such a connection/friendship with Joey. She will be with you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I think they are all related have to have their toys. One good thing when he complains tell him my toys do not cost as much as your's do. Keep's him quite


That's true here too -- DH's toys are much more expensive than mine, works out well for me!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope your Dad continues to improve.
> 
> The brushed alpaca looked like a soft, fluffy cloud -- beautiful!


WCK, how is your dad doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> He says I spend more! (Yarn involved).


Then you need to remind him how special handknits are -- do you knit for him?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, how is your dad doing?


He's slowly getting worse, but is still managing on his own; thanks for asking LL. How is your DH doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He's slowly getting worse, but is still managing on his own; thanks for asking LL. How is your DH doing?


 :sm13:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Then you need to remind him how special handknits are -- do you knit for him?


Ha, ha, WCK. I tried. He is so particular. So much time spent knitting a sweater for him - only to be met with a half-hearted desire to wear it.
He likes very, very thin yarn. Sport or thinner. I would do it, but he says, "I don't want a sweater".


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Then you need to remind him how special handknits are -- do you knit for him?


Unsuccessfully.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He's slowly getting worse, but is still managing on his own; thanks for asking LL. How is your DH doing?


Worse? See PM.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - some Pooh wisdom for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha, ha, WCK. I tried. He is so particular. So much time spent knitting a sweater for him - only to be met with a half-hearted desire to wear it.
> He likes very, very thin yarn. Sport or thinner. I would do it, but he says, "I don't want a sweater".


He is missing out! - but if that's how he feels, better that you don't put the time into making him a sweater. My DH loves sweaters, but I've only made him 2 over 28 years. I'm going to make him another one this year - I gave him the choice between 2 patterns and 2 yarns, because it has to be something I want knit. I'll start on it after I finish my SIL's poncho. I'm planning to make myself a sweater this year too, but mine might not get finished that quickly.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - some Pooh wisdom for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> To bad those in power do not have Pooh's wisdom. Thank you he is the best bear of them all.


 :sm24: We can all learn from Pooh!

How was your day Yarnie? Did you make it to the cabin?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: We can all learn from Pooh!
> 
> How was your day Yarnie? Did you make it to the cabin?


It was a good day good thoughts of Joey and the places we met up.

Cabin was fine, so quite there listening to the wind and birds. Oak wilt has killed all of the oaks on land. Then up to Jims bar a que to get his smoke bacon. Not like you buy in store. He cuts big slabs and smokes them. It is so good, and neighbor gave me two dozen fresh eggs. Use to make sure Joey had some when we met up except for last time.

It was a good day not sad just good memories.

Also stop at St. Vinnies and found four crochet books for DIL. Newer ones so know she will be happy.

Husbands new toy ran good so that is good. Already has a list of what he needs to fixes and parts he will need. First of all I thought needs to have sun glasses in new one as he will not remember to take them out of car.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was a good day good thoughts of Joey and the places we met up.
> 
> Cabin was fine, so quite there listening to the wind and birds. Oak wilt has killed all of the oaks on land. Then up to Jims bar a que to get his smoke bacon. Not like you buy in store. He cuts big slabs and smokes them. It is so good, and neighbor gave me two dozen fresh eggs. Use to make sure Joey had some when we met up except for last time.
> 
> ...


A good day with good memories sounds perfect❤❤


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He is missing out! - but if that's how he feels, better that you don't put the time into making him a sweater. My DH loves sweaters, but I've only made him 2 over 28 years. I'm going to make him another one this year - I gave him the choice between 2 patterns and 2 yarns, because it has to be something I want knit. I'll start on it after I finish my SIL's poncho. I'm planning to make myself a sweater this year too, but mine might not get finished that quickly.


I would love to do a Dale of Norway for my husband.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

well that didn't work. will try again It did work.

this is for you WCK thanks for listening.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was a good day good thoughts of Joey and the places we met up.
> 
> Cabin was fine, so quite there listening to the wind and birds. Oak wilt has killed all of the oaks on land. Then up to Jims bar a que to get his smoke bacon. Not like you buy in store. He cuts big slabs and smokes them. It is so good, and neighbor gave me two dozen fresh eggs. Use to make sure Joey had some when we met up except for last time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good day all around.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sounds like a good day all around.


It was Soloweygirl .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> well that didn't work. will try again It did work.
> 
> this is for you WCK thanks for listening.


Love you Yarnie! Pooh really is a very smart bear❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I would love to do a Dale of Norway for my husband.


Now that's true love! If he doesn't want it, make it for yourself (or for me :sm23: )


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now that's true love! If he doesn't want it, make it for yourself (or for me :sm23: )


I bet he won't wear it! I'll ask him!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Raining, raining , raining here. Tomorrow clear but then storms again. We are drowning here . 
Sweet dreams and hugs!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Raining, raining , raining here. Tomorrow clear but then storms again. We are drowning here .
> Sweet dreams and hugs!


Showers, cloudy and a cold wind ............. where is Spring??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Raining, raining , raining here. Tomorrow clear but then storms again. We are drowning here .
> Sweet dreams and hugs!


Stay warm hope bad storms as reported on news pass you by.

Be thinking of you tomorrow and praying about you.

God Bless you dear lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Showers, cloudy and a cold wind ............. where is Spring??


Well you know how I have been bragging about spring here. Well today the start of rain until next Monday. Snow up north and ice storms.

Oh well it is towards the end of April and May will soon be here.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Showers, cloudy and a cold wind ............. where is Spring??


No Spring here. Needed the furnace on for the past 4 days, today the AC. 40's Monday, 90's tomorrow!

I learned something yesterday. Buying bras is a full day's worth of work. I do this every time. I find some that fit, buy a drawer full, then they all die at once and I have to find new ones. And the cycle starts all over again. You would think after all these years I would remember that!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No Spring here. Needed the furnace on for the past 4 days, today the AC. 40's Monday, 90's tomorrow!
> 
> I learned something yesterday. Buying bras is a full day's worth of work. I do this every time. I find some that fit, buy a drawer full, then they all die at once and I have to find new ones. And the cycle starts all over again. You would think after all these years I would remember that!


Cold today. Flips and flops on the temps. Just when I think I can wear flip flops out it turns on cold. 
I understand. I have learned to save the tags off the ones I like and keep them in my purse in an old checkbook. Then I try to find the same ones. When I can find the size I need.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Just what I needed to hear today. Enjoy.
https://blog.god.tv/claire-ryann-beautiful-savior/
♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm not really surprised, but it's frightening to see how easy it was for him to walk away with the kids




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1130560383715164


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just what I needed to hear today. Enjoy.
> https://blog.god.tv/claire-ryann-beautiful-savior/
> ♥


Beautiful! Thanks CB ❤❤


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No Spring here. Needed the furnace on for the past 4 days, today the AC. 40's Monday, 90's tomorrow!
> 
> I learned something yesterday. Buying bras is a full day's worth of work. I do this every time. I find some that fit, buy a drawer full, then they all die at once and I have to find new ones. And the cycle starts all over again. You would think after all these years I would remember that!


your not alone do the same thing with bras.

That is cold same here today snow rain mix. in low 30's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just what I needed to hear today. Enjoy.
> https://blog.god.tv/claire-ryann-beautiful-savior/
> ♥


beautiful thanks for sharing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not really surprised, but it's frightening to see how easy it was for him to walk away with the kids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not really surprised, but it's frightening to see how easy it was for him to walk away with the kids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Guess what freeze warnings last night again tonight. Well spring was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what freeze warnings last night again tonight. Well spring was nice while it lasted.


That is crazy. It is 81 here today yesterday in the 50's. Crazy up and down here. Storms again tomorrow and Sunday. :sm06:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is crazy. It is 81 here today yesterday in the 50's. Crazy up and down here. Storms again tomorrow and Sunday. :sm06:


Hot here, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what freeze warnings last night again tonight. Well spring was nice while it lasted.


Spring is confused


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is crazy. It is 81 here today yesterday in the 50's. Crazy up and down here. Storms again tomorrow and Sunday. :sm06:


Did you bring out your flip flops for the day? :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Spring is confused


I hope it warms up and stays warmed up for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hot here, too.


How are your dogs liking the constant change from winter to spring and back again?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope it warms up and stays warmed up for you.


I'm so ready for it LL! Hope it stays warm for you too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are your dogs liking the constant change from winter to spring and back again?


They have their summer cut... our female was sick. She has never, ever peed in the house. She peed twice and would not eat. We are still wondering what was wrong. She seems ok now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so ready for it LL! Hope it stays warm for you too.


Can't wait for warm.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you bring out your flip flops for the day? :sm23:


I wear my flip flops every day. Just didn't get to wear them out yesterday to town. I wear them with socks in the winter . :sm16: :sm17: :sm09: I won't wear socks with them away from the house. I still have a little style left in me. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They have their summer cut... our female was sick. She has never, ever peed in the house. She peed twice and would not eat. We are still wondering what was wrong. She seems ok now.


Maybe she has a kidney infection. Hope not but dogs can get them too. My DD's sheltie had a bladder stone a few months ago.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is crazy. It is 81 here today yesterday in the 50's. Crazy up and down here. Storms again tomorrow and Sunday. :sm06:


Well I would like to be that crazy. We are to have rain up until Wed. and it is cold here.

But spring was nice while it lasted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Can't wait for warm.


Oh LL don't wait for it time for a trip down south way down south. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Spring is confused


How come you can get weather report right but not down here. Those med er al a gist can't even remember it's spring.??????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Enough of the weather lets de cuss me. You know the wise all knowing wonderful great kind person that I am. 

Gee there are not enough words to prove how great I really am at least that is what my mind tells me. A mind should not be wasted on the little things in life. My mind is getting smaller and smaller so I don't have time to waste it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

It's been cold and rainy here. I want sunshine!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Can't wait for warm.


do you know the ad above your post is for Golden Retrievers shirts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I would like to be that crazy. We are to have rain up until Wed. and it is cold here.
> 
> But spring was nice while it lasted.


Solo has been getting bad weather. Just now in North West Ar where my DD lives. Tornado watch and hail . Lots of rain. In like a lion.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Enough of the weather lets de cuss me. You know the wise all knowing wonderful great kind person that I am.
> 
> Gee there are not enough words to prove how great I really am at least that is what my mind tells me. A mind should not be wasted on the little things in life. My mind is getting smaller and smaller so I don't have time to waste it.


Ahahaha!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ahahaha!


We love our Yarnie. She makes me laugh and smile. :sm24:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We love our Yarnie. She makes me laugh and smile. :sm24:


Me too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> They have their summer cut... our female was sick. She has never, ever peed in the house. She peed twice and would not eat. We are still wondering what was wrong. She seems ok now.


Glad she's ok now;; maybe she got a chill or picked up a bug.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone see this?
http://www.christianheadlines.com/blog/lions-reportedly-saves-pastor-and-his-friends-from-attack-by-islamic-extremists.html


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this?
> http://www.christianheadlines.com/blog/lions-reportedly-saves-pastor-and-his-friends-from-attack-by-islamic-extremists.html


Cool! I think God sent the lions.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Good night, friends! I'm sore and tired! I've been painting and cleaning, and I'm giving up for tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night . Sweet dreams. ♥


Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Good night, friends! I'm sore and tired! I've been painting and cleaning, and I'm giving up for tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Cool! I think God sent the lions.


Yes He did!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wear my flip flops every day. Just didn't get to wear them out yesterday to town. I wear them with socks in the winter . :sm16: :sm17: :sm09: I won't wear socks with them away from the house. I still have a little style left in me. :sm09:


Is that like people joking about socks and sandals? :sm01: And then I found these lovely summer cowboy boots :sm02: I'm sending the pic to my ******* BIL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is that like people joking about socks and sandals? :sm01: And then I found these lovely summer cowboy boots :sm02: I'm sending the pic to my ******* BIL


That is me with the white sock but take a zero on the boots. I am sure someone would love them but me not a fan. :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Enough of the weather lets de cuss me. You know the wise all knowing wonderful great kind person that I am.
> 
> Gee there are not enough words to prove how great I really am at least that is what my mind tells me. A mind should not be wasted on the little things in life. My mind is getting smaller and smaller so I don't have time to waste it.


 :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo has been getting bad weather. Just now in North West Ar where my DD lives. Tornado watch and hail . Lots of rain. In like a lion.


Hope they all stay safe❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We love our Yarnie. She makes me laugh and smile. :sm24:


 :sm24: and me


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://newscdn.newsrep.net/h5/nrshare.html?r=3&lan=en_US&pid=14&id=Tqa195acdN4_us&app_lan&mcc=311&declared_lan=en_US&pubaccount=ocms_0&referrer=200620&showall=1#.WMngXjtxpko.facebook
God is an Awesome God! ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo has been getting bad weather. Just now in North West Ar where my DD lives. Tornado watch and hail . Lots of rain. In like a lion.


Do not like hearing that as son is heading your way . Poor Solo and your family too. The weather is not being nice to states down south at all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this?
> http://www.christianheadlines.com/blog/lions-reportedly-saves-pastor-and-his-friends-from-attack-by-islamic-extremists.html


God's protection


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://newscdn.newsrep.net/h5/nrshare.html?r=3&lan=en_US&pid=14&id=Tqa195acdN4_us&app_lan&mcc=311&declared_lan=en_US&pubaccount=ocms_0&referrer=200620&showall=1#.WMngXjtxpko.facebook
> God is an Awesome God! ♥


I read his book and yes God is awesome.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do not like hearing that as son is heading your way . Poor Solo and your family too. The weather is not being nice to states down south at all.


The storm is moving pretty fast. Just another one behind it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Good night, friends! I'm sore and tired! I've been painting and cleaning, and I'm giving up for tonight.


Good night KFN. What have you been painting?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Good night, friends! I'm sore and tired! I've been painting and cleaning, and I'm giving up for tonight.


That sounds like you did a lot of work there lady.

God Bless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off you. Sweet dreams. Love y'all!
Praying for Solo during the storm and Yarnie's family in the Name of Jesus! ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is that like people joking about socks and sandals? :sm01: And then I found these lovely summer cowboy boots :sm02: I'm sending the pic to my ******* BIL


Oh my gosh what a fashion statement. Or is it a understatement of fashion????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off you. Sweet dreams. Love y'all!
> Praying for Solo during the storm and Yarnie's family in the Name of Jesus! ♥


Praying for you also God's blessings on you and Solo.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://newscdn.newsrep.net/h5/nrshare.html?r=3&lan=en_US&pid=14&id=Tqa195acdN4_us&app_lan&mcc=311&declared_lan=en_US&pubaccount=ocms_0&referrer=200620&showall=1#.WMngXjtxpko.facebook
> God is an Awesome God! ♥


❤❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off you. Sweet dreams. Love y'all!
> Praying for Solo during the storm and Yarnie's family in the Name of Jesus! ♥


Sleep well!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning friends!

A busy day. Need to help my spinning guild set up for a demonstration, but that is easy. It is the 91 degree weather this afternoon with the three grandkids in the lake all afternoon. Then tomorrow off to an amusement park for the rides. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe she has a kidney infection. Hope not but dogs can get them too. My DD's sheltie had a bladder stone a few months ago.


Thank you. If it keeps up - off to the vet we go. Seems to have stopped. I hope so.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL don't wait for it time for a trip down south way down south. :sm06:


 :sm08:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> do you know the ad above your post is for Golden Retrievers shirts.


Ha, ha!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://newscdn.newsrep.net/h5/nrshare.html?r=3&lan=en_US&pid=14&id=Tqa195acdN4_us&app_lan&mcc=311&declared_lan=en_US&pubaccount=ocms_0&referrer=200620&showall=1#.WMngXjtxpko.facebook
> God is an Awesome God! ♥


What a powerful witness! Thank you for sharing this! Have you heard of Henry Gruver, or listened to his testimonies? They're very powerful. In one, he describes dying and going to heaven. While I'm knitting, I like to listen to Steve Quayle and Henry Gruver. They're truly men of God.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night KFN. What have you been painting?


I painted my bedroom and master bath. I'm saving the closet for next week. I've also been painting over at my son and dil's house. We finished the entire main level of their house last week. I think they're waiting for me to start their upstairs, but I need a break. They're very slow painters, and I'm very fast, so they like it when I help.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Toby seems to be having fun, but I still ask WHY?

http://newshornet.com/newsvideo/video/513/attempts-balloon-popping-guinness-world-record/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo has been getting bad weather. Just now in North West Ar where my DD lives. Tornado watch and hail . Lots of rain. In like a lion.


We are close to drowning here. We are getting wave after wave of T-storms and heavy rain. We are under flood watches as well. We are in the spring weather cycle which usually includes tornadoes. Last month it was almost drought conditions, go figure.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is me with the white sock but take a zero on the boots. I am sure someone would love them but me not a fan. :sm23:


But CB, you can still wear your socks with those boots. What a fashion statement.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Toby seems to be having fun, but I still ask WHY?
> 
> http://newshornet.com/newsvideo/video/513/attempts-balloon-popping-guinness-world-record/


Seriously? I ask why also. How many times did they have to practice for that?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bizarre ! What if Toby had gotten the balloon in his throat?


west coast kitty said:


> Toby seems to be having fun, but I still ask WHY?
> 
> http://newshornet.com/newsvideo/video/513/attempts-balloon-popping-guinness-world-record/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bizarre ! What if Toby had gotten the balloon in his throat?


It looks like he was just popping them. I think/hope it would be ok.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Teamwork :sm09:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155607997089523


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I painted my bedroom and master bath. I'm saving the closet for next week. I've also been painting over at my son and dil's house. We finished the entire main level of their house last week. I think they're waiting for me to start their upstairs, but I need a break. They're very slow painters, and I'm very fast, so they like it when I help.


Whenever you want a trip to the north west .......... :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> We are close to drowning here. We are getting wave after wave of T-storms and heavy rain. We are under flood watches as well. We are in the spring weather cycle which usually includes tornadoes. Last month it was almost drought conditions, go figure.


Stay safe! How is Trent handling the storms?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We are close to drowning here. We are getting wave after wave of T-storms and heavy rain. We are under flood watches as well. We are in the spring weather cycle which usually includes tornadoes. Last month it was almost drought conditions, go figure.


My DD got 10" today and it is still raining. We are not getting that much here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD got 10" today and it is still raining. We are not getting that much here.


That is soooo much rain! Flood!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Stay safe! How is Trent handling the storms?


Trent is not doing well. I put his Thunder Shirt on, which helps a little. He is happiest burrowing his way behind me on the couch and stays at the small of my back. I'm glad he finds that to be comfortable. Poor baby.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD got 10" today and it is still raining. We are not getting that much here.


You've had your fair share of rain lately, while we didn't have any. Many roads are closed due to the smaller creeks overflowing. It's not supposed to rain again until Tuesday I think, so maybe the water will recede.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I can only hope that's me in 40 years!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1241276835994867


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Trent is not doing well. I put his Thunder Shirt on, which helps a little. He is happiest burrowing his way behind me on the couch and stays at the small of my back. I'm glad he finds that to be comfortable. Poor baby.


Poor boy; hope the storms die down soon.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi friends

I guess we are going to get what the rest of you have been dealing with over the weekend. Already have the anti thunder drugs out in case they need them.

Had a fun weekend. Got my grandson to ride first car on the roller coaster! But I still think I had more fun than he did.

hugs to all


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I guess we are going to get what the rest of you have been dealing with over the weekend. Already have the anti thunder drugs out in case they need them.
> 
> ...


Yes, rain coming. I applaud you for having fun on a roller coaster! I couldn't do it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I guess we are going to get what the rest of you have been dealing with over the weekend. Already have the anti thunder drugs out in case they need them.
> 
> ...


Oh those rides. I use to do them with my kids and my grands. Then I got on some scary ones. I decided I really didn't have to ride them anymore. 
Seven people died in our state this weekend because of the floods.
:sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love the violin.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh those rides. I use to do them with my kids and my grands. Then I got on some scary ones. I decided I really didn't have to ride them anymore.
> Seven people died in our state this weekend because of the floods.
> :sm13:


That is so sad. The weather is getting more and more extreme.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I guess we are going to get what the rest of you have been dealing with over the weekend. Already have the anti thunder drugs out in case they need them.
> 
> ...


I bet you did! I used to love the roller coaster as a kid and loved it when my nephews gave me an excuse to keep riding!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh those rides. I use to do them with my kids and my grands. Then I got on some scary ones. I decided I really didn't have to ride them anymore.
> Seven people died in our state this weekend because of the floods.
> :sm13:


I'm so sorry to hear about the deaths CB. Our news showed some storm clips and I saw the 2 babies rescued from the overturned truck; but also saw so much devastation.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq_8OJf2FYg
> I love the violin.♥


Lovely, thanks CB. The piano was the stronger instrument, but I love the violin too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the deaths CB. Our news showed some storm clips and I saw the 2 babies rescued from the overturned truck; but also saw so much devastation.


It was terrible and more rain coming tomorrow. Still looking for a baby. So sad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was terrible and more rain coming tomorrow. Still looking for a baby. So sad.


????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the deaths CB. Our news showed some storm clips and I saw the 2 babies rescued from the overturned truck; but also saw so much devastation.


It is flooding again. So sad to see houses underwater. It is suppose to rain in to tomorrow. :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a good story.
http://shareably.net/hospital-transport-worker-sings-to-patients-as-he-moves-them-v1/?utm_source=out&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=inspiring


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I love these


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is flooding again. So sad to see houses underwater. It is suppose to rain in to tomorrow. :sm13:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a good story.
> http://shareably.net/hospital-transport-worker-sings-to-patients-as-he-moves-them-v1/?utm_source=out&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=inspiring


such a nice man, spreading some joy to the patients


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love these


I love them too.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

Looks like we are going to get some of the rain that you all have been having, but not that bad. Maybe 1-2 inches tonight. 

Other than that, just hanging out. I am doing a rather boring project now (the entire middle panel is garter stitch). But can't find a project that excites me. May watch my rug hooking DVD and learn something new. Well that way I can finally tackle a project I bought............okay, I lied projectS


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Rain coming here, too. Took the dogs in yesterday for a routine teeth-cleaning. Male was fine. Female had big problems. One loose tooth. Another was cracked to the bone. So she had major surgery yesterday. Two teeth removed, plus more. The male has been crying all day (anesthesia??). Female not a sound - figures right??? Females are STRONG!!! 

Anyway, both are still kind of in LaLa Land. Poor dogs...

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had a beautiful, warm, sunny day. The air smelled wonderful, the birds were chirping and it was so calm that we could see the reflections of houses and trees on the lake. But the forecast is calling for rain again tomorrow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a beautiful, warm, sunny day. The air smelled wonderful, the birds were chirping and it was so calm that we could see the reflections of houses and trees on the lake. But the forecast is calling for rain again tomorrow.


Oh, WCK. Your day sounds so wonderful. I could feel it as I read your post. Another day will happen again. More coming.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Rain coming here, too. Took the dogs in yesterday for a routine teeth-cleaning. Male was fine. Female had big problems. One loose tooth. Another was cracked to the bone. So she had major surgery yesterday. Two teeth removed, plus more. The male has been crying all day (anesthesia??). Female not a sound - figures right??? Females are STRONG!!!
> 
> ...


Poor puppies, hope they're back to their regular selves soon. Will your girl's diet have to change with the missing teeth?

All is good here; a wonderful day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, WCK. Your day sounds so wonderful. I could feel it as I read your post. Another day will happen again. More coming.


We might skip Spring and move right onto Summer at the rate we're going! The pear tree has lots of blossoms on it so it might be another good year for pears. The plum tree had lots of blossoms, but it was so cold that the bees probably weren't out pollinating; I'll be able to see if there is any fruit forming in a couple of weeks.

How about you LL? Do you still have room for flowers in your yard?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor puppies, hope they're back to their regular selves soon. Will your girl's diet have to change with the missing teeth?
> 
> All is good here; a wonderful day.


Well, as I write our male is crying, crying, crying nonstop. We feed them table scraps. I think that is the cause. So, diet change - yes...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Rain coming here, too. Took the dogs in yesterday for a routine teeth-cleaning. Male was fine. Female had big problems. One loose tooth. Another was cracked to the bone. So she had major surgery yesterday. Two teeth removed, plus more. The male has been crying all day (anesthesia??). Female not a sound - figures right??? Females are STRONG!!!
> 
> ...


I hope you don't have as much rain as the south has had.
So sorry about Luke and Lucy. 
Funny tho about the male doing the crying. Sounds just right to me. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a beautiful, warm, sunny day. The air smelled wonderful, the birds were chirping and it was so calm that we could see the reflections of houses and trees on the lake. But the forecast is calling for rain again tomorrow.


e
You have Spring and we are going backwards. Only 52 degrees today. I love Spring. Sounds beautiful at your house. Maybe retirement will allow you to enjoy all the joys of Spring.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This would be way too much work for me, but I loved the creativity. How could anyone eat it after all that work though?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1297315377053821


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This would be way too much work for me, but I loved the creativity. How could anyone eat it after all that work though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you don't have as much rain as the south has had.
> So sorry about Luke and Lucy.
> Funny tho about the male doing the crying. Sounds just right to me. :sm09:


Ha, ha! He's still crying this morning!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning

Don't think we got all that much rain, but then again I sleep so soundly I would not hear it. You know it is bad when my kids have to call over and over again to wake me up because a dangerous storm is heading my way.

Can't imagine how insane the bat people are over yesterday's vote. Oh well. All I know is that my parents' health coverage has decreased and declined in the past year. It is a monumental ordeal to get the services they need. Medicare is a nightmare for them since Ohio became an Obamacare state. I can't even imagine how some of our seniors wade through and understand what they need if they did not have family helping them. My mom is so overwhelmed with all the paperwork, that she can't even deal with it anymore, so we do. 

Need to do laundry and get ready for my trip to Cleveland. I am a bit angry....this past weekend it was 95 here and everyone was outside and swimming. Cleveland is starting its spring, so 50's and rain. YUCK! I had even packed my winter clothes away, so now I have to dig some out for the trip. And on top of that, we were done with all the green stuff covering our cars, but just starting there. DOUBLE YUCK!! It is okay, they need me and I will be there, despite the drizzle and the pollen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha, ha! He's still crying this morning!


Is he in pain? Poor baby!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is he in pain? Poor baby!


I don't think so. Maybe sore gums. He just had a cleaning - nothing more. I can't figure out what is going on with him.

I think they're doing better. Their eyes looked like bassett hounds - such a droop from it all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a great exhibit




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155114290922936


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Don't think we got all that much rain, but then again I sleep so soundly I would not hear it. You know it is bad when my kids have to call over and over again to wake me up because a dangerous storm is heading my way.
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip and enjoy the time with your parents


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't think so. Maybe sore gums. He just had a cleaning - nothing more. I can't figure out what is going on with him.
> 
> I think they're doing better. Their eyes looked like bassett hounds - such a droop from it all.


Nothing sadder than "that droopy look" in a dog's eyes. Hope a few extra cuddles makes him feel like himself again. I know you'll be watching over both your pups.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB, we haven't heard any Chewy stories lately; any new adventures to share?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

For Yarnie with love from Wild Willie




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=721083094731119


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Well, as I write our male is crying, crying, crying nonstop. We feed them table scraps. I think that is the cause. So, diet change - yes...


Poor puppy. I hope he settles down soon.

I had a dog that had 6 teeth pulled on one visit. It didn't stop her from eating though. They just figure out a way to eat. Mine even figured out how to best chew the chew toys.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nothing sadder than "that droopy look" in a dog's eyes. Hope a few extra cuddles makes him feel like himself again. I know you'll be watching over both your pups.


He's still crying. We're thinking of calling the vet.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Poor puppy. I hope he settles down soon.
> 
> I had a dog that had 6 teeth pulled on one visit. It didn't stop her from eating though. They just figure out a way to eat. Mine even figured out how to best chew the chew toys.


Wow 6 teeth at once. My mouth hurts just thinking about it!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He's still crying. We're thinking of calling the vet.


I would. He shouldn't be crying and it is a Friday


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I would. He shouldn't be crying and it is a Friday


I called the vet. They suggested that he is just more sensitive to what was done to him (anesthesia and work on his gums) and they could give him pain meds. I declined the meds as I don't like taking pills if you don't really need them. Who knows, though. So, I will wait and watch him.

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe you could try freezing a damp hand towel and the coolness will be soothing. Or ice cubes. I am like you about meds, but my older guy is on pain meds (as needed) because he has arthritis and gets very cranky, and is miserable. So I only use the ones my vet gives me, I do not trust over the counter pet store ones. And I do not think they process our pain meds the same. The problem with his arthritis is that I don't have it and have to call my mom to see if she is achy if I think he is in pain. What we won't do for our dogs!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe you could try freezing a damp hand towel and the coolness will be soothing. Or ice cubes. I am like you about meds, but my older guy is on pain meds (as needed) because he has arthritis and gets very cranky, and is miserable. So I only use the ones my vet gives me, I do not trust over the counter pet store ones. And I do not think they process our pain meds the same. The problem with his arthritis is that I don't have it and have to call my mom to see if she is achy if I think he is in pain. What we won't do for our dogs!


Good idea. Thank you LTL. I'll try ice cubes first. It might be the anesthesia in his body though. Yes, what we do for our dogs!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning friends

Off to see mom and dad for awhile. Dad is still doing radiation, so I will take him there and to his other appointments. It will be great to see them again. The weather is clear and cool, so a great day to drive. Take care friends, and more later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends
> 
> Off to see mom and dad for awhile. Dad is still doing radiation, so I will take him there and to his other appointments. It will be great to see them again. The weather is clear and cool, so a great day to drive. Take care friends, and more later.


You are a good daughter. How long is your drive?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends
> 
> Off to see mom and dad for awhile. Dad is still doing radiation, so I will take him there and to his other appointments. It will be great to see them again. The weather is clear and cool, so a great day to drive. Take care friends, and more later.


Have a safe trip and enjoy the time with your parents. God Bless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How is your boy doing today LL? Hope he's back to his regular self.

It's a nice day today; a few clouds, but still warm and just a light breeze rather than the heavy winds of a couple days ago.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is your boy doing today LL? Hope he's back to his regular self.
> 
> It's a nice day today; a few clouds, but still warm and just a light breeze rather than the heavy winds of a couple days ago.


Hi WCK. Better! Thank you for asking. I think he's doing ok. Had rain this morning, but sun is peeking through. Windy!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I might add that an easier way to do it is to use a bag of frozen peas over the area. You can wrap them in a tea towel or put them in a small pillow case. Hold in place with an Ace Bandage.



Lukelucy said:


> Good idea. Thank you LTL. I'll try ice cubes first. It might be the anesthesia in his body though. Yes, what we do for our dogs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I might add that an easier way to do it is to use a bag of frozen peas over the area. You can wrap them in a tea towel or put them in a small pillow case. Hold in place with an Ace Bandage.


Hi RU! How are you doing? ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Don't think we got all that much rain, but then again I sleep so soundly I would not hear it. You know it is bad when my kids have to call over and over again to wake me up because a dangerous storm is heading my way.
> 
> ...


I am glad ocare is on the way out. We tried to tell everyone didn't we?
I hope your parents are ok. Let us know when you get there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB, we haven't heard any Chewy stories lately; any new adventures to share?


Chewy is still wild but kinda behaves in the house. I hope after I say that he doesn't eat something. I was on the porch today talking to my sister on the phone. He tried to get my attention by throwing his ball and catching it. Poor baby never get attention. :sm16: :sm16: He tries to eat all the chickens treats. He is a funny dog.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are a good daughter. How long is your drive?


Well.................for most people it is just under 8 hours. But I leave before the world gets up, and there is absolutely no traffic, so no traffic.

My dad absolutely cracks me up. I had to repeat 5 times in an hour why he needed to take his nap in his lounger so that he keeps his lungs open. Could not and still does not remember why. But when I told him that I was staying for 10 days, just to be with him (aka bug him in our secret code) he looked at me and I said I won't survive that. He knew exactly what he was saying, and my mom just rolled her eyes. His Alzheimer's is so bizarre. If any of you talked to him, you would find him hilarious and so social to the point you would think I was lying about his loss of short term memory. His memory specialist knows how advanced he is, but he shakes his head and said if he only went on the testing, he has not progressed in 8 years. But he is still with us, and he for that I am so blessed.

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I might add that an easier way to do it is to use a bag of frozen peas over the area. You can wrap them in a tea towel or put them in a small pillow case. Hold in place with an Ace Bandage.


Sounds like a good idea. Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy is still wild but kinda behaves in the house. I hope after I say that he doesn't eat something. I was on the porch today talking to my sister on the phone. He tried to get my attention by throwing his ball and catching it. Poor baby never get attention. :sm16: :sm16: He tries to eat all the chickens treats. He is a funny dog.


So funny. I love Chewy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well.................for most people it is just under 8 hours. But I leave before the world gets up, and there is absolutely no traffic, so no traffic.
> 
> My dad absolutely cracks me up. I had to repeat 5 times in an hour why he needed to take his nap in his lounger so that he keeps his lungs open. Could not and still does not remember why. But when I told him that I was staying for 10 days, just to be with him (aka bug him in our secret code) he looked at me and I said I won't survive that. He knew exactly what he was saying, and my mom just rolled her eyes. His Alzheimer's is so bizarre. If any of you talked to him, you would find him hilarious and so social to the point you would think I was lying about his loss of short term memory. His memory specialist knows how advanced he is, but he shakes his head and said if he only went on the testing, he has not progressed in 8 years. But he is still with us, and he for that I am so blessed.
> 
> ttfn


Great story. Praying for your dad. He sounds like a wonderful person. Your mom, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well.................for most people it is just under 8 hours. But I leave before the world gets up, and there is absolutely no traffic, so no traffic.
> 
> My dad absolutely cracks me up. I had to repeat 5 times in an hour why he needed to take his nap in his lounger so that he keeps his lungs open. Could not and still does not remember why. But when I told him that I was staying for 10 days, just to be with him (aka bug him in our secret code) he looked at me and I said I won't survive that. He knew exactly what he was saying, and my mom just rolled her eyes. His Alzheimer's is so bizarre. If any of you talked to him, you would find him hilarious and so social to the point you would think I was lying about his loss of short term memory. His memory specialist knows how advanced he is, but he shakes his head and said if he only went on the testing, he has not progressed in 8 years. But he is still with us, and he for that I am so blessed.
> 
> ttfn


I am glad your Dad has you to be with him . You are good for him. You 2 have a bond. Blessings!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Fastest knitter.
http://www.onlineread.org/the-worlds-fastest-knitter/?utm_campaign=Knitting&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_source=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2F642084589269882


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Fastest knitter.
> http://www.onlineread.org/the-worlds-fastest-knitter/?utm_campaign=Knitting&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_source=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2F642084589269882


I sure can't do that!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope everyone is doing well. DH's sister and BIL arrived for a visit yesterday so I won't be on much for a couple of days. We knew they were planning to come to the Island sometime this month, but didn't expect a call to say they just got off the ferry and would here within the hour :sm16: Mad scramble to vacuum cat hair in the spare bedroom and get the bathroom ready.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. DH's sister and BIL arrived for a visit yesterday so I won't be on much for a couple of days. We knew they were planning to come to the Island sometime this month, but didn't expect a call to say they just got off the ferry and would here within the hour :sm16: Mad scramble to vacuum cat hair in the spare bedroom and get the bathroom ready.


Have fun, WCK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. DH's sister and BIL arrived for a visit yesterday so I won't be on much for a couple of days. We knew they were planning to come to the Island sometime this month, but didn't expect a call to say they just got off the ferry and would here within the hour :sm16: Mad scramble to vacuum cat hair in the spare bedroom and get the bathroom ready.


Enjoy the family! See you in a few days. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Funny.
https://weloveanimals.me/baby-horse-gets-upset-stops-petting-revenge-wont-stop-laughing/


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning friends

All is good in Cleveland. Weather cool, but so far sunny. Dad's treatments are going well, but it is an ordeal getting him there and back. Glad to be here to help mom, she too is feeling the toll of all of this.

More later, after more coffee


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends
> 
> All is good in Cleveland. Weather cool, but so far sunny. Dad's treatments are going well, but it is an ordeal getting him there and back. Glad to be here to help mom, she too is feeling the toll of all of this.
> 
> More later, after more coffee


They need you and you're a good daughter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends
> 
> All is good in Cleveland. Weather cool, but so far sunny. Dad's treatments are going well, but it is an ordeal getting him there and back. Glad to be here to help mom, she too is feeling the toll of all of this.
> 
> More later, after more coffee


I am glad you made it. Your mother will rest easy with you there to lighten the burden. Hugs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

More storms here. Bad hail up north. Only lots of rain and lightning here. Plus side I don't have to water my flowers.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More storms here. Bad hail up north. Only lots of rain and lightning here. Plus side I don't have to water my flowers.
> 
> How is everyone else?


Hi, CB. Nice here now, but tomorrow bad rains. Nothing else new. Just got back from bone specialist. Still must take Boniva. Hate the stuff. How are you. Hope you are doing fine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had a good visit with SIL & BIL. They left this afternoon and the house seems very quiet again; the cats are creeping out from their hiding spots to make sure the "intruders" have really left.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny.
> https://weloveanimals.me/baby-horse-gets-upset-stops-petting-revenge-wont-stop-laughing/


Chewy's buddy! :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends
> 
> All is good in Cleveland. Weather cool, but so far sunny. Dad's treatments are going well, but it is an ordeal getting him there and back. Glad to be here to help mom, she too is feeling the toll of all of this.
> 
> More later, after more coffee


Good to hear your Dad's treatments are going well and your Mom is happy to have your help.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More storms here. Bad hail up north. Only lots of rain and lightning here. Plus side I don't have to water my flowers.
> 
> How is everyone else?


Hope there is no more flooding and the hail doesn't cause too much damage. We've had sun, rain, wind, and calm this week (sometimes all on the same day too), but thankfully no snow or hail.

Disappointed that the Edmonton Oilers lost to Anaheim Ducks in game 7 of round 2 of the hockey playoffs. On the plus side, this is the furthest they've made it for a very long time and they generally played well. Since Edmonton lost, we're cheering for Nashville to beat Anaheim in this next round and go on to the finals.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi, CB. Nice here now, but tomorrow bad rains. Nothing else new. Just got back from bone specialist. Still must take Boniva. Hate the stuff. How are you. Hope you are doing fine.


Keep taking your meds. They maybe helping more than you think.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a good visit with SIL & BIL. They left this afternoon and the house seems very quiet again; the cats are creeping out from their hiding spots to make sure the "intruders" have really left.


What did y'all do? Did you go out an eat or did you cook?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Keep taking your meds. They maybe helping more than you think.


I hope so. I noticed pain in my upper stomach (lower esophagus) when turning in bed last night. I know it is because of the stomach
irritation from the pill.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Mother's Day to Denim's Moms and Grandmas


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Mother's Day to Denim's Moms and Grandmas


Love the picture. Happy Mother's Day to you, WCK.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What did y'all do? Did you go out an eat or did you cook?


I cooked -- their favourite was the baked salmon, but Thai curried chicken was a close second and I made roast chicken and pork for the other 2 dinners.

They wanted to see the Butchart Gardens and Cathedral Grove, but other than that we didn't go too far. SIL gets tired easily and can't walk very far on her own. She is a real survivor! She was diagnosed with a brain tumour just over 22 years ago and has had some major crises over the years. Her doctors expected her to die 2 years ago, but God wasn't ready for her yet so we are blessed to still have her with us.

I've been busy shopping, doing laundry and cleaning up the last couple of days.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How are your dogs doing LL?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are your dogs doing LL?


They are fine. The one who had her teeth out now chews funny. She is getting used to not having teeth. But, they have stopped crying and 
are doing well. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Mother's Day to Denim's Moms and Grandmas


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I cooked -- their favourite was the baked salmon, but Thai curried chicken was a close second and I made roast chicken and pork for the other 2 dinners.
> 
> They wanted to see the Butchart Gardens and Cathedral Grove, but other than that we didn't go too far. SIL gets tired easily and can't walk very far on her own. She is a real survivor! She was diagnosed with a brain tumour just over 22 years ago and has had some major crises over the years. Her doctors expected her to die 2 years ago, but God wasn't ready for her yet so we are blessed to still have her with us.
> 
> I've been busy shopping, doing laundry and cleaning up the last couple of days.


You sound like a good cook.
Are the Gardens blooming yet?What is the Cathedral Grove.
Your SIL is blessed to still be here. Also to have you for a SIL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You sound like a good cook.
> Are the Gardens blooming yet?What is the Cathedral Grove.
> Your SIL is blessed to still be here. Also to have you for a SIL.


I'm just an ok cook - I think you and LL are much better than I am. I don't make fancy or complicated recipes; some of our friends are true gourmets and make fabulous meals -- but then it's the company that counts more than the food right

The Gardens are open all year but there aren't as many flowers blooming now as there will be over the next couple of months; now there are lots of tulips and narcissus and flowering trees and shrubs like rhodos and azaleas.

Cathedral Grove is a provincial park with magnificent old rainforest trees. It's one of my favourite places, just a few steps from the highway and I feel like I'm in a magical place. SIL can't walk far on her own and not all of the trails are wheel chair friendly so couldn't go in too far. This is a pretty good video


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I hope everybody had a nice Mother's Day! I did! The whole family went out to breakfast together. Then my daughter, son, his wife and the kids came over. They still haven't gotten their fence put up, so they like to come over and turn them loose in our yard. It's too hard chasing four, two year olds. They all go in different directions. Son and DIL had a property survey done, in preparation for getting the fence put up. They found out that their yard is quite a bit bigger than they'd thought, and that the builder didn't sod the entire thing. The builder said he'd sod it when he sods the new house next door, but they're getting tired of waiting. They're afraid if they fence it before the sod goes in, they'll have to fight for the sod later. Right now, it just looks like part of the other house's yard. It's always something, isn't it? Anyway, I spent the rest of the day knitting. So it was a good day! I got gift cards to two different yarn stores. I can't wait to go shopping!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I hope everybody had a nice Mother's Day! I did! The whole family went out to breakfast together. Then my daughter, son, his wife and the kids came over. They still haven't gotten their fence put up, so they like to come over and turn them loose in our yard. It's too hard chasing four, two year olds. They all go in different directions. Son and DIL had a property survey done, in preparation for getting the fence put up. They found out that their yard is quite a bit bigger than they'd thought, and that the builder didn't sod the entire thing. The builder said he'd sod it when he sods the new house next door, but they're getting tired of waiting. They're afraid if they fence it before the sod goes in, they'll have to fight for the sod later. Right now, it just looks like part of the other house's yard. It's always something, isn't it? Anyway, I spent the rest of the day knitting. So it was a good day! I got gift cards to two different yarn stores. I can't wait to go shopping!


It sounds a wonderful day. Oh yarn.
So much better to have the kids run free to play. 
I got Lowes gift cards , roses and a pitch fork. Plus my DD sent me a birthday card for Mother's Day. Ha. I guess she is starting to act like her mama :sm08:
Oh and some frozen large shrimp I cooked for supper. :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm just an ok cook - I think you and LL are much better than I am. I don't make fancy or complicated recipes; some of our friends are true gourmets and make fabulous meals -- but then it's the company that counts more than the food right
> 
> The Gardens are open all year but there aren't as many flowers blooming now as there will be over the next couple of months; now there are lots of tulips and narcissus and flowering trees and shrubs like rhodos and azaleas.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I hope everybody had a nice Mother's Day! I did! The whole family went out to breakfast together. Then my daughter, son, his wife and the kids came over. They still haven't gotten their fence put up, so they like to come over and turn them loose in our yard. It's too hard chasing four, two year olds. They all go in different directions. Son and DIL had a property survey done, in preparation for getting the fence put up. They found out that their yard is quite a bit bigger than they'd thought, and that the builder didn't sod the entire thing. The builder said he'd sod it when he sods the new house next door, but they're getting tired of waiting. They're afraid if they fence it before the sod goes in, they'll have to fight for the sod later. Right now, it just looks like part of the other house's yard. It's always something, isn't it? Anyway, I spent the rest of the day knitting. So it was a good day! I got gift cards to two different yarn stores. I can't wait to go shopping!


Sounds like a busy day with lots of fun for you KFN. Hopefully the sod gets put in soon and then they will have the added benefit of an even bigger yard -- more room for the kids to play (and more grass to mow :sm17: )


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It sounds a wonderful day. Oh yarn.
> So much better to have the kids run free to play.
> I got Lowes gift cards , roses and a pitch fork. Plus my DD sent me a birthday card for Mother's Day. Ha. I guess she is starting to act like her mama :sm08:
> Oh and some frozen large shrimp I cooked for supper. :sm24:


Yummy shrimp and roses -- 2 of your favourites :sm24: Did Chewy bring you a present too? :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sure your family enjoyed your meals. Plus the fellowship.
> I have seen pics of the Gardens. My nephew and niece went there on their first anniversary. Pretty place I would love to see one day.The Grove looks very pretty. Thanks for the video. I know about places not being wheel chair friendly. :sm13:


I know you have lots of experience with things that stop or slow down wheel chairs! We take so much for granted without even thinking about it. Many of the buildings in our downtown are very old and a few of them haven't replaced that single step with a ramp yet.

You would love the Gardens, especially between mid June to Sept -- I hope you can make it up here. KPG posted pics too.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It sounds a wonderful day. Oh yarn.
> So much better to have the kids run free to play.
> I got Lowes gift cards , roses and a pitch fork. Plus my DD sent me a birthday card for Mother's Day. Ha. I guess she is starting to act like her mama :sm08:
> Oh and some frozen large shrimp I cooked for supper. :sm24:


Thanks CB! You know, I'd like the Lowes gift cards and I'd like the roses, but I think I'd skip the pitchfork. Lol! The shrimp sounds yummy!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a busy day with lots of fun for you KFN. Hopefully the sod gets put in soon and then they will have the added benefit of an even bigger yard -- more room for the kids to play (and more grass to mow :sm17: )


It'll be nice to not have to take them out one at a time. During the week, between my DIL and I, one of us takes a toddler outside and the other stays in with the rest. They run faster than we do, and in all directions.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It'll be nice to not have to take them out one at a time. During the week, between my DIL and I, one of us takes a toddler outside and the other stays in with the rest. They run faster than we do, and in all directions.


Could you put temporary snow fencing up? Ugly, but effective for the short term.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Could you put temporary snow fencing up? Ugly, but effective for the short term.


Nope. They have very strict covenants. He has to draw up the plans and detail the materials to be used, and then get approval from the homeowners association before he can begin. They're very picky.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know you have lots of experience with things that stop or slow down wheel chairs! We take so much for granted without even thinking about it. Many of the buildings in our downtown are very old and a few of them haven't replaced that single step with a ramp yet.
> 
> You would love the Gardens, especially between mid June to Sept -- I hope you can make it up here. KPG posted pics too.


Yes we do take things for granted until we go thru it ourselves. The handicapped parking is a joke down here. Everyone has a tag on their cars now. We always have to park far away so it is almost useless to have a tag. We need room for the wheelchair so DH can get out .

I would adore the Gardens. It is a shame we have Garvan Gardens in Hot Springs but have never gone myself.One day maybe.

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x8632d48b687875ad%3A0xd42e68f97d6b0ec5!2m19!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m13!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!3m1!7e115!4shttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.garvangardens.org%2Fthe_gardens%2Fdefault.aspx!5sGarvan%20Gardens%20in%20Hot%20Springs%20Ar.%20-%20Google%20Search&imagekey=!1e3!2s-nHM30Wa0YyI%2FVwPKZsJ5Z8I%2FAAAAAAAAANk%2FmoWlCg5g2EUm1i8dBZ4STLcIyf8_c4WPwCJkC&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjUtLDXwvPTAhUixFQKHZTiCEoQoioIhQEwCg


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks CB!  You know, I'd like the Lowes gift cards and I'd like the roses, but I think I'd skip the pitchfork. Lol! The shrimp sounds yummy!


My boys always get me gardening things or tools. My DIL must think I am nuts for wanting tools.
DD gets me Hobby Lobby cards or Knitpicks. Sometime Lowes or a nursery in town.I am happy with gift card.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Nan!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we do take things for granted until we go thru it ourselves. The handicapped parking is a joke down here. Everyone has a tag on their cars now. We always have to park far away so it is almost useless to have a tag. We need room for the wheelchair so DH can get out .
> 
> I would adore the Gardens. It is a shame we have Garvan Gardens in Hot Springs but have never gone myself.One day maybe.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x8632d48b687875ad%3A0xd42e68f97d6b0ec5!2m19!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m13!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!3m1!7e115!4shttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.garvangardens.org%2Fthe_gardens%2Fdefault.aspx!5sGarvan%20Gardens%20in%20Hot%20Springs%20Ar.%20-%20Google%20Search&imagekey=!1e3!2s-nHM30Wa0YyI%2FVwPKZsJ5Z8I%2FAAAAAAAAANk%2FmoWlCg5g2EUm1i8dBZ4STLcIyf8_c4WPwCJkC&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjUtLDXwvPTAhUixFQKHZTiCEoQoioIhQEwCg


Garvan Gardens are beautiful; thanks for posting the pics. How far is Hot Springs from your place?

Handicapped tags aren't that easy to get here, but sometimes family or friends abuse it by using the tags when the handicapped person isn't with them. People who abuse the tags should think about how they are making things harder for those who are handicapped :sm15:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday KFN! Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Nan!


Thank you! Now, if only I could sleep!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday KFN! Hope you have a wonderful day.


Thank you, WCK!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Garvan Gardens are beautiful; thanks for posting the pics. How far is Hot Springs from your place?
> 
> Handicapped tags aren't that easy to get here, but sometimes family or friends abuse it by using the tags when the handicapped person isn't with them. People who abuse the tags should think about how they are making things harder for those who are handicapped :sm15:


Garvan Gardens is about 75miles from here. About half of our town has moved to Hot Springs. It is a vacation place with a big retirement community.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Solo are you kayaking? Beautiful weather for it . Gali where are you? I know Janie is without internet. 
I think I will get out and go to Lowes and use my gift cards. I haven't bought any new flowers and need some color. Everyone enjoy the Spring.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you! Now, if only I could sleep!


Do you have insomnia? Both of my parents have had a hard time sleeping through the night the last few years and take day time naps. I know your life is too busy for naps :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Garvan Gardens is about 75miles from here. About half of our town has moved to Hot Springs. It is a vacation place with a big retirement community.


That might be a nice trip for you and your sister the next time she comes to visit. We have a lot of retirement communities on the Island - in fact many people say the whole Island is a retirement community!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a day in the life of a cat


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Grandma gives a knitting lesson :sm11:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1928530063855755


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Grandma gives a knitting lesson :sm11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was neat. I will have to show my aunt this video when I see her. She makes funny faces when she knits. She only knows how to do the knit stitch and excited to learn purl next time we are together. She is learning how to do scubbies .


It made me laugh. I hope you and your aunt have a chance to get together and knit again soon.

I've been making some kid's slippers for Handmade Hugs; some of them are funky -- made with short lengths of yarn knotted together, leaving tufts that give the slippers some texture (and a good way to use up scraps! )


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It made me laugh. I hope you and your aunt have a chance to get together and knit again soon.
> 
> I've been making some kid's slippers for Handmade Hugs; some of them are funky -- made with short lengths of yarn knotted together, leaving tufts that give the slippers some texture (and a good way to use up scraps! )


Those sound cute. Can you post a pic of the knotted yarn?
I am almost finished with my cabled sox. Only the toes. Hate to do the toes. Bleah!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a day in the life of a cat


Looks just like me.

Hi I am Ms Boring and am doing my best to keep it that way. :sm08:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

We have had so much rain I feel like a drowned rat. Most of the campgrounds in the area are under water. This happened last year also. We had a dry summer after a wet spring.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning everyone.


Hi LL how are you? hope all is well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:



> We have had so much rain I feel like a drowned rat. Most of the campgrounds in the area are under water. This happened last year also. We had a dry summer after a wet spring.


so have you been using kayak? Seem like it would be a good time to go to camp grounds to kayak. Sorry just couldn't pass it up. :sm09:

Seriously though all of you down south are really having a time of it. Son was heading south then after getting out of Ill. He said weather was awful so went West to New Mexico and AZ. Then on to Calif. and up the coast to Washington(state).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We have had so much rain I feel like a drowned rat. Most of the campgrounds in the area are under water. This happened last year also. We had a dry summer after a wet spring.


So you haven't gotten to go kayaking?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning everyone.


Hi LL . Have you been on another trip?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It was a lovely day and I managed to get rid of some weeds and crab grass (I'm competing with Yarnie's weed collection .:sm23: We have a bed of rhodos and azaleas and Japanese Maple that were planted by the first home owners between 35 and 40 years ago. Some of the rhodos have become very woody and seem to have fewer flowers every year, so we're thinking of taking them out and replacing them. The azaleas are still in pretty good shape.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those sound cute. Can you post a pic of the knotted yarn?
> I am almost finished with my cabled sox. Only the toes. Hate to do the toes. Bleah!


Do you graft the toes? I have to concentrate when I graft.

I've made 3 pair of knotted kid's slippers and 9 pair of regular slippers in mixed sizes


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Looks just like me.
> 
> Hi I am Ms Boring and am doing my best to keep it that way. :sm08:


Cats are experts at sleeping between getting into mischief :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> We have had so much rain I feel like a drowned rat. Most of the campgrounds in the area are under water. This happened last year also. We had a dry summer after a wet spring.


Wouldn't it be nice if the rain was spread out over the spring and summer. Lots of flooding in parts of Canada too, even in areas that very rarely flood. Hope you can get out camping soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hi LL. How have you been?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi LL how are you? hope all is well.


Hi YL. Things are ok. How about you? Have been traveling again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi LL . Have you been on another trip?


Yes, have been travelling. Hope you are well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a lovely day and I managed to get rid of some weeds and crab grass (I'm competing with Yarnie's weed collection .:sm23: We have a bed of rhodos and azaleas and Japanese Maple that were planted by the first home owners between 35 and 40 years ago. Some of the rhodos have become very woody and seem to have fewer flowers every year, so we're thinking of taking them out and replacing them. The azaleas are still in pretty good shape.


So very beautiful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you graft the toes? I have to concentrate when I graft.
> 
> I've made 3 pair of knotted kid's slippers and 9 pair of regular slippers in mixed sizes


I love these! Where do I get the pattern and that yarn???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes kitchener stitch. Those slippers are cute. I made a pair before but not knotted. Cute idea for using the stash.


west coast kitty said:


> Do you graft the toes? I have to concentrate when I graft.
> .
> I've made 3 pair of knotted kid's slippers and 9 pair of regular slippers in mixed sizes


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So you haven't gotten to go kayaking?


No not yet. Most of the nearby lakes are overflowing and the campgrounds are under water and are closed. Even the Arkansas River, near us, has water in it which is not a usual site. We mostly see the bottom of the river throughout the year. The only other times we get water in the river is when they open up the damns way up stream.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if the rain was spread out over the spring and summer. Lots of flooding in parts of Canada too, even in areas that very rarely flood. Hope you can get out camping soon.


That would be great, but then we would have one less thing to complain about. 
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Your slippers look so comfy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Where did you go this time?


Lukelucy said:


> Yes, have been travelling. Hope you are well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No not yet. Most of the nearby lakes are overflowing and the campgrounds are under water and are closed. Even the Arkansas River, near us, has water in it which is not a usual site. We mostly see the bottom of the river throughout the year. The only other times we get water in the river is when they open up the damns way up stream.


Same here. Be safe. We had a death kayaking last month in AR. It will dry up soon so you can go.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where did you go this time?


Will PM...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, have been travelling. Hope you are well.


Hope you enjoyed your trip LL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I love these! Where do I get the pattern and that yarn???


You make the yarn yourself LL -- tie yarn scraps together with the magic knot and don't trim the ends to get the tufts; a great way to use up odds and ends.

My Mom has made these slippers for as long as I can remember:

Simple slippers, made with chunky or 2 strands of worsted yarn held together and a 5 mm hook, start as a rectangle made with half double crochet (hdc) through the back of loop to create a ridge pattern.

Slippers can be customized as needed to fit, but these are approximate dimensions to fit sizes for the average:
•	Child: ~6 - 6.5 inches long x 6 inches wide
•	Teen/Ladies Small: ~7 - 8 inches long x 8 inches wide
•	Ladies Medium: ~8 - 9 inches long x 8 inches wide
•	Ladies Large; Men Medium: ~ 9 - 10.5 inches long x 8.5 inches wide

Begin by chaining enough stitches to give the required length and then work rows in hdc to give the required width. Fold the rectangle in half lengthwise and sew the back seam. Run yarn through the stitches at the other end and pull tight to gather the stitches for the slipper toe. Sew the seam along the slipper top, leaving an opening of about 3 to 6 inches for the foot. Optional to rejoin yarn to foot opening and work a couple of rounds in hdc to create a cuff.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you enjoyed your trip LL.


Yes, it was nice. Very tiring though. Looonnnnggg drive...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is a glorious day here. Cool with lots of sun and a little breeze. I am sitting outside on the porch with a hen on the back of the swing. Chewy is so jealous. Silly crazy dog.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone! Where has the time gone? I'm way behind on posts...hope everyone is happy and enjoying life. Dad is doing well. As hard as I tried, I was unable to help him with his leg pain. I have a friend who is BIG into essential oils. She made him a roll-on pain reliever. He couldn't tell me if it worked. I bought some bio-freeze ointment, and the same response. He started physical therapy right after I left, and I haven't checked to see how that is going. My drive from NE to IA was quite interesting...single lane roads, which is no big deal, but the winds were out of control!!! Luckily, I left before the snow arrived! That would have been nerve-wracking to say the least. 

I started my first test knit...her ravelry name is yellowmleczyk
She has some wonderful patterns. I realized I am a slow knitter...it's rather fun. 

Wck...how's your retirement going? My husband has retired and it is quite interesting how many people ask me if I like having him around all the time. I honestly love having him around...we still like each other. He does his thing and I do mine. How is the knitting going for your SIL? Are you able to post a picture? If I recall correctly, you are knitting a poncho...I need to get purchase the pattern you linked. My sister would love one. 

Yarnie--how are you? How's your family, I think I remember reading everyone got together? 

Lovethelake--how is your dad after his bout of pneumonia? Pneumonia is nothing to mess with, I hope everything turned out well. 

I'm going to catch up on posts...hope everyone is well.

Sorry my post is so long...


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I guess we are going to get what the rest of you have been dealing with over the weekend. Already have the anti thunder drugs out in case they need them.
> 
> ...


How fun is that?!? I took a friend's nephew on the swing that goes over the canyon....I think I had way more fun than he did! The empty space when you swing over the canyon is incredible! He kept his eyes closed for the first couple flights over the canyon...then he was sad the ride ended! Funny how that works.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is flooding again. So sad to see houses underwater. It is suppose to rain in to tomorrow. :sm13:


Oh, my...hope things have gotten better for those in your area.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz

Sounds as if you are busy and hope your Dad is getting relief. Not fun when one is in pain.

Snow oh my gosh not going there. 

Test knitting I join the group on Rav and never went back. Don't know why. Is that where you are ? Sounds like it will be fun slow is good. 

Get together was the best. Will be last one for a while.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Listen to weather report today we have only had 5 days of sunny warm weather this month. Only rain the rest of the month and cold. 

Have not had flooding like you Solo only those along Mississippi and Wisc. River.

Finial got planting done. But some critter eat my Black eye Susan flowers. Darn . Plus have an over run of garden snakes. Almost step on one. They really have to stop sunny themselves when I am walking across the yard.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is a glorious day here. Cool with lots of sun and a little breeze. I am sitting outside on the porch with a hen on the back of the swing. Chewy is so jealous. Silly crazy dog.


Sounds like a great day to sit on the porch! Where else but the Bumpkin household would we hear about a hen sitting on your swing while Chewy sits at your feet :sm01: . I'm glad Chewy knows that he's too big to jump onto your lap. What is blooming in your yard?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Where has the time gone? I'm way behind on posts...hope everyone is happy and enjoying life. Dad is doing well. As hard as I tried, I was unable to help him with his leg pain. I have a friend who is BIG into essential oils. She made him a roll-on pain reliever. He couldn't tell me if it worked. I bought some bio-freeze ointment, and the same response. He started physical therapy right after I left, and I haven't checked to see how that is going. My drive from NE to IA was quite interesting...single lane roads, which is no big deal, but the winds were out of control!!! Luckily, I left before the snow arrived! That would have been nerve-wracking to say the least.
> 
> I started my first test knit...her ravelry name is yellowmleczyk
> She has some wonderful patterns. I realized I am a slow knitter...it's rather fun.
> ...


I'm glad you had a good visit with your Dad; hoping the physio helps with his pain and mobility. So many worries as our parents face health and other issues. Your family must be very happy to have you home again.

I've been very busy during the first few months of retirement; time has just whizzed by with winding up the business, catching up with family and friends and working with a local non-profit. I went to visit family in Edmonton and in-laws came to visit us. DH and I have been watching the hockey playoffs and with 3 or more hours per night to knit or crochet while watching the games, I've made many hats, slippers, scarves and leg warmers.

Hope you enjoy your test knitting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> gjz
> 
> Sounds as if you are busy and hope your Dad is getting relief. Not fun when one is in pain.
> 
> ...


How are your weeds Yarnie? I've been trying to get rid of mine, but they miraculously come back :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are your weeds Yarnie? I've been trying to get rid of mine, but they miraculously come back :sm23:


Weeds doing good here. Got into a patch of itch weed and took two days before it stop itching and pain there too. so long gloves and weed spray is what am doing next.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB Hen sounds like a friend poor Chewy being left out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! Where has the time gone? I'm way behind on posts...hope everyone is happy and enjoying life. Dad is doing well. As hard as I tried, I was unable to help him with his leg pain. I have a friend who is BIG into essential oils. She made him a roll-on pain reliever. He couldn't tell me if it worked. I bought some bio-freeze ointment, and the same response. He started physical therapy right after I left, and I haven't checked to see how that is going. My drive from NE to IA was quite interesting...single lane roads, which is no big deal, but the winds were out of control!!! Luckily, I left before the snow arrived! That would have been nerve-wracking to say the least.
> 
> I started my first test knit...her ravelry name is yellowmleczyk
> She has some wonderful patterns. I realized I am a slow knitter...it's rather fun.
> ...


I am sad to hear about your Dad and his pain. Maybe the pain will ease up soon. 
I hate to drive when the wind is so bad. I am glad you made it home.
I have made one of yellowmleczyk's shawl pattern. She is on KP too.
Good to hear from you !


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a great day to sit on the porch! Where else but the Bumpkin household would we hear about a hen sitting on your swing while Chewy sits at your feet :sm01: . I'm glad Chewy knows that he's too big to jump onto your lap. What is blooming in your yard?


That is the truth about hearing what goes on here. Never a dull moment. Um Chewy doesn't know he is too big for my lap. He has to get in my lap when I am in my chair. Big baby. :sm16: 
Everything is green in the yarn. The coneflowers are blooming, roses, gardenia, lilies, and honeysuckle right now.The ferns have all come up. Lots of poison ivy too. :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Weeds doing good here. Got into a patch of itch weed and took two days before it stop itching and pain there too. so long gloves and weed spray is what am doing next.


Have you tried using Fels Napa soap after you get into it? It works on poison ivy for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK did you finish the poncho for you SIL? I would like to see it when you do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is the truth about hearing what goes on here. Never a dull moment. Um Chewy doesn't know he is too big for my lap. He has to get in my lap when I am in my chair. Big baby. :sm16:
> Everything is green in the yarn. The coneflowers are blooming, roses, gardenia, lilies, and honeysuckle right now.The ferns have all come up. Lots of poison ivy too. :sm13:


Well even big babies like their cuddles! Does Chewy get a summer hair cut? One of the ladies in my knitting group has an Airedale (Buckley) and he just got his annual summer trim.

I can just imagine how wonderful it must smell to sit on your porch and look out at all the colour. I checked the plum tree a few days ago and we will get some fruit after all (there were lots of blossoms in March, but it was so cold and wet I was afraid they didn't get pollinated).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you tried using Fels Napa soap after you get into it? It works on poison ivy for me.


I've never heard of it. We don't have poison ivy (at least none that we've found), but there are other weeds and brambles that bring up a rash and scratches.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well even big babies like their cuddles! Does Chewy get a summer hair cut? One of the ladies in my knitting group has an Airedale (Buckley) and he just got his annual summer trim.
> 
> I can just imagine how wonderful it must smell to sit on your porch and look out at all the colour. I checked the plum tree a few days ago and we will get some fruit after all (there were lots of blossoms in March, but it was so cold and wet I was afraid they didn't get pollinated).


My son gave Chewy his first haircut the other day. He bites me when I try to cut him. He kinda looks pitiful right now. That is a cute name, Buckley.
Our apple tree got nipped by the freeze but still have some apples if the critters don't get them. Will you make jelly out of the plums? I never have but a few plums on my tree. Squirrels.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never heard of it. We don't have poison ivy (at least none that we've found), but there are other weeds and brambles that bring up a rash and scratches.


Fels Napa has been around here for over 100 years. Good on clothes too. It comes in a bar and only cost around a dollar.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK did you finish the poncho for you SIL? I would like to see it when you do.


I've only got about 11 inches of the back done - haven't worked on it very much lately because the pattern needs some attention. DH and I have been watching the hockey playoffs, so I've been doing simple projects like slippers and hats since early April (got lots done with 3+ hours per night). Ottawa, the last Canadian team lost to Pittsburgh last night and the final round between Pittsburgh and Nashville starts on Monday night. We're now cheering for Nashville - it's the first time they've made it this far in the playoffs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've only got about 11 inches of the back done - haven't worked on it very much lately because the pattern needs some attention. DH and I have been watching the hockey playoffs, so I've been doing simple projects like slippers and hats since early April (got lots done with 3+ hours per night). Ottawa, the last Canadian team lost to Pittsburgh last night and the final round between Pittsburgh and Nashville starts on Monday night. We're now cheering for Nashville - it's the first time they've made it this far in the playoffs.


Ok I want to see it when you finish. Enjoy your hockey playoffs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son gave Chewy his first haircut the other day. He bites me when I try to cut him. He kinda looks pitiful right now. That is a cute name, Buckley.
> Our apple tree got nipped by the freeze but still have some apples if the critters don't get them. Will you make jelly out of the plums? I never have but a few plums on my tree. Squirrels.


These are early yellow plums; they're very soft and juicy and don't store that well. I've made a bit of sauce but never tried jelly. We usually give most of them away to the food bank and one of the local group homes has taken a lot of our fruit in past years.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son gave Chewy his first haircut the other day. He bites me when I try to cut him. He kinda looks pitiful right now. That is a cute name, Buckley.
> Our apple tree got nipped by the freeze but still have some apples if the critters don't get them. Will you make jelly out of the plums? I never have but a few plums on my tree. Squirrels.


We had a lot of apples last year, but they were kind of small. Not sure how they will do this year. The deer and raccoons usually get some too. A few years ago we had a bear too -- don't want to see one of them back again!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Fels Napa has been around here for over 100 years. Good on clothes too. It comes in a bar and only cost around a dollar.


I'll look for it; thanks!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok I want to see it when you finish. Enjoy your hockey playoffs.


Did you sew your top together?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh do not blame you WCK with bear visit's . But how nice to share it with food bank. We had yellow plum trees but did not take care of them. Waiting for apples do not spray so lots of wormy apples . Try to get to them before worms and make apple sauce. 

Been getting up so early in morning don't know why. I started tying socks but not doing good. Get ahead of instruction and have to rip back. Does not help when watching something on TV either. So understand what you are saying about paying attention with knitting .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you tried using Fels Napa soap after you get into it? It works on poison ivy for me.


No did not even think about it. Did not know they still made it. Will do it next time. But hope I have enough sense to wear longer gloves or longer shirt.

Poor Chewy and his hair cut. Did not know the coat they have needed to be trim. Is the fur that thick?

I am still laughing about hen on swing are they that friendly?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've only got about 11 inches of the back done - haven't worked on it very much lately because the pattern needs some attention. DH and I have been watching the hockey playoffs, so I've been doing simple projects like slippers and hats since early April (got lots done with 3+ hours per night). Ottawa, the last Canadian team lost to Pittsburgh last night and the final round between Pittsburgh and Nashville starts on Monday night. We're now cheering for Nashville - it's the first time they've made it this far in the playoffs.


Wow you are like Joey hats and slippers.

I did not know Nashville had a hockey team.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you sew your top together?


No . Still blocking it. :sm06: :sm16: I started on a sweater . I got some really nice turquoise yarn and pattern from a dear friend . I love the yarn. I will post a pic of it tonight. So close to finishing 2 wips but start on another project. What is up with that? :sm26:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> an
> 
> No . Still blocking it. :sm06: :sm16: I started on a sweater . I got some really nice turquoise yarn and pattern from a dear friend . I love the yarn. I will post a pic of it tonight. So close to finishing 2 wips but start on another project. What is up with that? :sm26:


I'd love to see it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No did not even think about it. Did not know they still made it. Will do it next time. But hope I have enough sense to wear longer gloves or longer shirt.
> 
> Poor Chewy and his hair cut. Did not know the coat they have needed to be trim. Is the fur that thick?
> 
> I am still laughing about hen on swing are they that friendly?


Chewy has curly thick hair. He gets all frizzy in our humidity. Since he is black he draws the heat. Plus he stays inside and gets hot when outside. So he needed a cut. Not a pretty cut. He is too bad to do it right. I don't think anyone could work on him . He is a brat . 
The chickens are friendly , even the rooster. They stand at my back door and peck . I guess they want to come in. Not going to happen!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh do not blame you WCK with bear visit's . But how nice to share it with food bank. We had yellow plum trees but did not take care of them. Waiting for apples do not spray so lots of wormy apples . Try to get to them before worms and make apple sauce.
> 
> Been getting up so early in morning don't know why. I started tying socks but not doing good. Get ahead of instruction and have to rip back. Does not help when watching something on TV either. So understand what you are saying about paying attention with knitting .


We don't spray our trees either but lucky that we haven't had too many problems with worms. The apples have some blemishes and sometimes the area around the core is bad. Same with the pears.

Are you napping during the day when you get up so early?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wow you are like Joey hats and slippers.
> 
> I did not know Nashville had a hockey team.


Joey was a real champion in making so many charity project!! She was such a cheerful giver!

Hockey is very popular in many parts of Canada and many Albertans are big fans. Nashville's team is fairly new - started in 1998/99 season. This is the first time they won the Western Conference final and I hope they beat Pittsburgh in the final and win the cup. They've been getting quite a bit of support from some of the country stars, some of them have performed at the games and Carrie Underwood is married to the team captain. Keith Urban also attends many of the games.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No . Still blocking it. :sm06: :sm16: I started on a sweater . I got some really nice turquoise yarn and pattern from a dear friend . I love the yarn. I will post a pic of it tonight. So close to finishing 2 wips but start on another project. What is up with that? :sm26:


 :sm01: Sounds normal to me - I usually have a few WIPs on the go!! Looking forward to seeing the finished projects.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy has curly thick hair. He gets all frizzy in our humidity. Since he is black he draws the heat. Plus he stays inside and gets hot when outside. So he needed a cut. Not a pretty cut. He is too bad to do it right. I don't think anyone could work on him . He is a brat .
> The chickens are friendly , even the rooster. They stand at my back door and peck . I guess they want to come in. Not going to happen!


I can't believe it ......... DH gave himself a trim around the ears! Not a pretty sight :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Our federal Conservative party elected a new leader today. The winner wasn't my first choice, but the party will pull together and hopefully Liberal Trudeau will get the boot in 2019 election.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our federal Conservative party elected a new leader today. The winner wasn't my first choice, but the party will pull together and hopefully Liberal Trudeau will get the boot in 2019 election.


Maybe you will have an upset like we did last year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is my cardigan I am working on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't believe it ......... DH gave himself a trim around the ears! Not a pretty sight :sm06:


Dh is the same when he doesn't his own beard. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my cardigan I am working on.


Looking good!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my cardigan I am working on.


Beautiful! I love the color!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another beautiful day today; hope everyone had a great day too. I finished my puzzle today


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another beautiful day today; hope everyone had a great day too. I finished my puzzle today


We had a flood again last night. Today was prettery
Love the puzzle. Are you going to keep it together?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a flood again last night. Today was prettery
> Love the puzzle. Are you going to keep it together?


Hope you didn't have too much damage from the flooding.
No, I'll take the puzzle apart in a couple of days.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you didn't have too much damage from the flooding.
> No, I'll take the puzzle apart in a couple of days.


Our barn (workshop) is flooded. The weatherman is reporting ran for most of the week too.
It will be fun to put the puzzle together again one day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another beautiful day today; hope everyone had a great day too. I finished my puzzle today


Love this puzzle!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our barn (workshop) is flooded. The weatherman is reporting ran for most of the week too.
> It will be fun to put the puzzle together again one day.


So sorry to hear about the barn. Did the water come from the pond? It's been warm and dry here the past few days - being contrarian humans, we will soon be wishing for rain :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry to hear about the barn. Did the water come from the pond? It's been warm and dry here the past few days - being contrarian humans, we will soon be wishing for rain :sm16:


No from the blowing rain we had. Our pond is about 5 acres away.

What did you do for Victoria Day?
What is everyone doing for Memorial Day?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my cardigan I am working on.


love the colors and it will be so pretty when done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another beautiful day today; hope everyone had a great day too. I finished my puzzle today


Oh that is so neat You have to be very patience doing something like that.

Our day was beautiful here to that makes 7 days for this month of sun. The rest where rain day's. This was reported by weather man. Last two were sunny. We are lucky here as rain has not cause flooding. But farmers are hurting as ground to wet to plant so corn crop will not be planted this year as it is to late in season to do it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our barn (workshop) is flooded. The weatherman is reporting ran for most of the week too.
> It will be fun to put the puzzle together again one day.


So sorry to hear this CB. Hope dry weather comes your way soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL how are you doing? have not posted to you for a while hope all is well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No from the blowing rain we had. Our pond is about 5 acres away.
> 
> What did you do for Victoria Day?
> What is everyone doing for Memorial Day?


Hope the rain and wind stop soon.

I thought Memorial Day was last week - the same day as Victoria Day. We didn't do anything special last week and today I scrubbed the deck railings and deck furniture. My cousin is back from Thailand and is coming up for dinner tomorrow so roast pork is on the menu. Forecast is still good for tomorrow so we might have dinner on the deck.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is so neat You have to be very patience doing something like that.
> 
> Our day was beautiful here to that makes 7 days for this month of sun. The rest where rain day's. This was reported by weather man. Last two were sunny. We are lucky here as rain has not cause flooding. But farmers are hurting as ground to wet to plant so corn crop will not be planted this year as it is to late in season to do it.


Bad weather is so hard on farmers and their crops and then on all of us with less produce and higher prices. Many of our berry farmers had their strawberry plants rot away this spring and had to plow them under. This March was the worst since they started keeping records - it rained for 29 of the 31 days.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bad weather is so hard on farmers and their crops and then on all of us with less produce and higher prices. Many of our berry farmers had their strawberry plants rot away this spring and had to plow them under. This March was the worst since they started keeping records - it rained for 29 of the 31 days.


Oh I have to check and see if strawberry made it though here usual the 1st and 2nd week of June they are up. Also the peas should be coming wonder if any of it will be good this year.

It makes for dad days when no sun. Hubby has the tomatoes and bush beans in. I final planted pepper's in planters did not put in ground this year. Herbs in too. Flowers planted but ones I wanted moved not done. Bunny eat my black eye susan. Hubby put fence around them but do not know if they will get new leaves. The weeds are doing so good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope the rain and wind stop soon.
> 
> I thought Memorial Day was last week - the same day as Victoria Day. We didn't do anything special last week and today I scrubbed the deck railings and deck furniture. My cousin is back from Thailand and is coming up for dinner tomorrow so roast pork is on the menu. Forecast is still good for tomorrow so we might have dinner on the deck.


Have a nice visit and yummy meal pork sounds good.

Today was Memorial day here. Most people now do not remember what the day means. More like a grill out and play day to others.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have a nice visit and yummy meal pork sounds good.
> 
> Today was Memorial day here. Most people now do not remember what the day means. More like a grill out and play day to others.


We honour our vets on Nov 11th, Remembrance Day, but it isn't a statutory holiday throughout the whole country.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL how are you doing? have not posted to you for a while hope all is well.


Hi, YL. I have posted a little. We traveled last weekend and I had company last night. It was the worst combination
of people... I put people together who did not know each other and it did not work.

I am here checking in. How are you??


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi, YL. I have posted a little. We traveled last weekend and I had company last night. It was the worst combination
> of people... I put people together who did not know each other and it did not work.
> 
> I am here checking in. How are you??


One of the people here has a husband who has been deployed. She does not know where he is. Top secret.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope the rain and wind stop soon.
> 
> I thought Memorial Day was last week - the same day as Victoria Day. We didn't do anything special last week and today I scrubbed the deck railings and deck furniture. My cousin is back from Thailand and is coming up for dinner tomorrow so roast pork is on the menu. Forecast is still good for tomorrow so we might have dinner on the deck.


Enjoy your company and food. I hope you get to eat on the deck after all that hard work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> One of the people here has a husband who has been deployed. She does not know where he is. Top secret.


Well I would like it if you put me with others that is how we get to know others.

Oh I feel so sorry for her not to know where he is and what is happening. I will pray for her and for her husband.

I am fine life gives to me what is needed and some I do not need.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Enjoy your company and food. I hope you get to eat on the deck after all that hard work.


yes and that the weather is clear and warm too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I would like it if you put me with others that is how we get to know others.
> 
> Oh I feel so sorry for her not to know where he is and what is happening. I will pray for her and for her husband.
> 
> I am fine life gives to me what is needed and some I do not need.


Yes, that is life. Again, yes. That is how we get to know others.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Fun today have to look for a car book for him and his new truck(older truck but new to him.)

Also promise to make an appointment to see dentist. I am trying to get up the nerve to do it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Fun today have to look for a car book for him and his new truck(older truck but new to him.)
> 
> Also promise to make an appointment to see dentist. I am trying to get up the nerve to do it.


Just walk to the phone and do it. Too late today. Did you do it?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just walk to the phone and do it. Too late today. Did you do it?


CB is right. Get it done. Sooner the better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh no now both of you are going to be upset. To late today as went looking for car books and then got side track going to store ect.

Will do it tomorrow promise.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am making head way with socks. I have been ripping out and redoing it about 20 times. Finial went on line and watch video and got it.

I am a visual learner. Words on pattern ect just go over my head and I get confused . But show me how to do it and then I get it. Do not know why I did not go on line to begin with.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no now both of you are going to be upset. To late today as went looking for car books and then got side track going to store ect.
> 
> Will do it tomorrow promise.


YL, you must call and see dentist asap. It only gets worse. I do not like going to the dentist at all. Terrible for me, but I rush because I know it gets worse.
Going to the dentist for me is torture.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am making head way with socks. I have been ripping out and redoing it about 20 times. Finial went on line and watch video and got it.
> 
> I am a visual learner. Words on pattern ect just go over my head and I get confused . But show me how to do it and then I get it. Do not know why I did not go on line to begin with.


I love videos! I am the same way with reading a pattern. The first socks I made were easy but the last pair drove me nuts. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> One of the people here has a husband who has been deployed. She does not know where he is. Top secret.


That must be so difficult to not even know where her husband is. Hope he returns home safely soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Enjoy your company and food. I hope you get to eat on the deck after all that hard work.


The nice weather didn't last - it's been rainy and cool yesterday and today. But it was good to see my cousin again and we had a great visit and good meal. He's going to Edmonton next week for his Mom's birthday and will also see my parents while he's there.

Has your rain stopped?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no now both of you are going to be upset. To late today as went looking for car books and then got side track going to store ect.
> 
> Will do it tomorrow promise.


I hate going to the dentist too, but I hope you made your appointment Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am making head way with socks. I have been ripping out and redoing it about 20 times. Finial went on line and watch video and got it.
> 
> I am a visual learner. Words on pattern ect just go over my head and I get confused . But show me how to do it and then I get it. Do not know why I did not go on line to begin with.


Youtube videos are such a great tool; hard to remember what it was like before we had the net to get so much information about almost everything.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That must be so difficult to not even know where her husband is. Hope he returns home safely soon.


Yes. He must be in an unsafe place. Middle East from my guess - only a guess.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Been to dentist have to have two crowns at the middle of month. Said he would give me gas to make me a happy person. I am the biggest chicken they ever want to see.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Been to dentist have to have two crowns at the middle of month. Said he would give me gas to make me a happy person. I am the biggest chicken they ever want to see.


YL - We both are chickens... Do you need a root canal or just a crown?

I am proud of you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> YL - We both are chickens... Do you need a root canal or just a crown?
> 
> I am proud of you.


two crowns top and bottom same teeth. Can't say as I don't do a good job of it. Chicken more then just chicken. He said he can give me a couple pill to calm me down plus gas. But have to check with Dr. to see if I can take them. Dentist said could do them both at once or do one at a time on different days. Told him both at same time as I am not going to wait and do it again . One shot and that is all he gets. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Youtube videos are such a great tool; hard to remember what it was like before we had the net to get so much information about almost everything.


I also have a problem with skipping steps and end up ripping out. Read pattern one time and think I have it all down and don't.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Been to dentist have to have two crowns at the middle of month. Said he would give me gas to make me a happy person. I am the biggest chicken they ever want to see.


 :sm02: glad you went Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> two crowns top and bottom same teeth. Can't say as I don't do a good job of it. Chicken more then just chicken. He said he can give me a couple pill to calm me down plus gas. But have to check with Dr. to see if I can take them. Dentist said could do them both at once or do one at a time on different days. Told him both at same time as I am not going to wait and do it again . One shot and that is all he gets. :sm16:


Have to admit that I'd want to get it all over and done with at once too, but best to be careful and check it out with your doc.❤


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have to admit that I'd want to get it all over and done with at once too, but best to be careful and check it out with your doc.❤


Could not believe what they do know. He showed me what the teeth look like on tv screen. yuck is all I can say about that.

Will do don't want to cause more damage to brain function . Bad enough just getting old, not into getting rid of more brain cells. :sm06: :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm02: glad you went Yarnie


That's so cute makes one wish all teeth in mouth look like that. Happy teeth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Could not believe what they do know. He showed me what the teeth look like on tv screen. yuck is all I can say about that.
> 
> Will do don't want to cause more damage to brain function . Bad enough just getting old, not into getting rid of more brain cells. :sm06: :sm17:


They put mine on screen last year. I told him to turn it off. I wanted to throw up.I heard the teeth cleaner guy tell my dentist I didn't want to see the pics again. They could have just told me and I would believe them. I didn't want to see it. Yuk. 
I told Dh the other day my body had betrayed me. Old is old and stinky like my GS told my DD when he was 2 that the monkeys in the zoo where old and stinky. Sorry Yarnie but I am there with you. :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK how was your visit with your cousin? Did he like his roast pork?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They put mine on screen last year. I told him to turn it off. I wanted to throw up.I heard the teeth cleaner guy tell my dentist I didn't want to see the pics again. They could have just told me and I would believe them. I didn't want to see it. Yuk.
> I told Dh the other day my body had betrayed me. Old is old and stinky like my GS told my DD when he was 2 that the monkeys in the zoo where old and stinky. Sorry Yarnie but I am there with you. :sm13:


Oh that makes me happy I am not the only one who is old and stinky. :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Could not believe what they do know. He showed me what the teeth look like on tv screen. yuck is all I can say about that.
> 
> Will do don't want to cause more damage to brain function . Bad enough just getting old, not into getting rid of more brain cells. :sm06: :sm17:


Somethings that I don't need to see either!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK how was your visit with your cousin? Did he like his roast pork?


Yes how was the visit. Also have you gotten things done after break in? Last I remember you were waiting for new French doors.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you ever get the feeling that the world has gone into la la land and believe in fairy tales too. 

Gotten so do not want to listen to any news as it seems that lies are better then truth.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They put mine on screen last year. I told him to turn it off. I wanted to throw up.I heard the teeth cleaner guy tell my dentist I didn't want to see the pics again. They could have just told me and I would believe them. I didn't want to see it. Yuk.
> I told Dh the other day my body had betrayed me. Old is old and stinky like my GS told my DD when he was 2 that the monkeys in the zoo where old and stinky. Sorry Yarnie but I am there with you. :sm13:


 :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK how was your visit with your cousin? Did he like his roast pork?


He loves his roast pork and took a care package of left overs with him :sm01: He loves to talk and we had lots to catch up on so it was a good visit. He's going to Edmonton to celebrate his Mom's birthday next week and will also visit with my parents while he's there. Thailand is healthy for him - he eats very healthy food and does lots of swimming and walking so he comes home trimmer than when he left.

I had a good day today too - had lunch with a friend and then went to an embroidery guild meeting with her.

How was your day? Has the rain finally stopped?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes how was the visit. Also have you gotten things done after break in? Last I remember you were waiting for new French doors.


Yes the new doors are in and security bars, lights, etc -- Thanks Yarnie. It's gone back to cool temps and rain the past few days so I'm glad I got the deck all cleaned up when it was nice and warm on Monday. Hard to believe it's June 1st today - time goes by so quickly.

We're still watching hockey playoffs, disappointed in yesterday's results and hoping Nashville wins on Sat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you ever get the feeling that the world has gone into la la land and believe in fairy tales too.
> 
> Gotten so do not want to listen to any news as it seems that lies are better then truth.


Can't even begin to understand so much of what is happening these days..................


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> two crowns top and bottom same teeth. Can't say as I don't do a good job of it. Chicken more then just chicken. He said he can give me a couple pill to calm me down plus gas. But have to check with Dr. to see if I can take them. Dentist said could do them both at once or do one at a time on different days. Told him both at same time as I am not going to wait and do it again . One shot and that is all he gets. :sm16:


Good idea, YL. All at once. That's what I would do!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He loves his roast pork and took a care package of left overs with him :sm01: He loves to talk and we had lots to catch up on so it was a good visit. He's going to Edmonton to celebrate his Mom's birthday next week and will also visit with my parents while he's there. Thailand is healthy for him - he eats very healthy food and does lots of swimming and walking so he comes home trimmer than when he left.
> 
> I had a good day today too - had lunch with a friend and then went to an embroidery guild meeting with her.
> 
> How was your day? Has the rain finally stopped?


I am glad you got to have good food and visit. Where does your cousin live?

Are you sending your mother some yarn by him?

I never hear of an embroidery guild. Did you sell floss at your shop too. I haven done needle work in years.

It rained a little yesterday. Anyway my flowers are happy. We still haven't gotten the pool ready because of the rains. The grands are waiting for it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This interesting . Did you know?
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/knitting-spies-wwi-wwii


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This interesting . Did you know?
> http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/knitting-spies-wwi-wwii


Thank you for this. So interesting!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This would be nothing compared to what Chewy would do.
http://www.pawmygosh.com/groomer-hissy-fit/?utm_content=buffer85e2e&utm_medium=contentfbstories&utm_source=ild&utm_campaign=ild

cute video


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jeanne Robertson and Garth Brooks


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jeanne Robertson and Garth Brooks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you got to have good food and visit. Where does your cousin live?
> 
> Are you sending your mother some yarn by him?
> 
> ...


He lives in the greater Victoria area, about 45 miles south of us. I gave him a little shawl to give his Mom for her 88th birthday, but no yarn for my Mom.

The store carried embroidery fabrics, floss, metallic threads, beads and a few other accessories. There is a national guild with chapters in many communities across the country; our local chapter is quite small with bigger chapters in Victoria to the south and Nanaimo to the north. Besides their regular meetings, they have classes, workshops and a library. I haven't done needlework for a few years either and dropped out of the guild but always contributed prizes to the needlework sections in the local fairs. What kind of needlework did you do?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This interesting . Did you know?
> http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/knitting-spies-wwi-wwii


I've seen this before, but it was interesting to read it again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This would be nothing compared to what Chewy would do.
> http://www.pawmygosh.com/groomer-hissy-fit/?utm_content=buffer85e2e&utm_medium=contentfbstories&utm_source=ild&utm_campaign=ild
> 
> cute video


too funny, Oreo sounded like she was crying for her mama


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This interesting . Did you know?
> http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/knitting-spies-wwi-wwii


wow who would have thought that knitting would help with getting messages out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This would be nothing compared to what Chewy would do.
> http://www.pawmygosh.com/groomer-hissy-fit/?utm_content=buffer85e2e&utm_medium=contentfbstories&utm_source=ild&utm_campaign=ild
> 
> cute video


so sweet love the bird one too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jeanne Robertson and Garth Brooks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> funny can understand having left brain one of them here.


my brain leans left too :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your day Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Amazing - high school student builds robot to solve rubik's cube




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=262274410905426


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jeanne Robertson and Garth Brooks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He lives in the greater Victoria area, about 45 miles south of us. I gave him a little shawl to give his Mom for her 88th birthday, but no yarn for my Mom.
> 
> The store carried embroidery fabrics, floss, metallic threads, beads and a few other accessories. There is a national guild with chapters in many communities across the country; our local chapter is quite small with bigger chapters in Victoria to the south and Nanaimo to the north. Besides their regular meetings, they have classes, workshops and a library. I haven't done needlework for a few years either and dropped out of the guild but always contributed prizes to the needlework sections in the local fairs. What kind of needlework did you do?


You knit for everyone. Happy Birthday to you aunt!

I never thought of you selling all of that. I have done everything but tatting. I think I have mentioned that before. I was really into cross stitch at one time. That was when I was doing all of the sewing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day Yarnie?


sorry so busy did not get on yesterday. I have done it one sock I am now an official sock maker of one.

Yes I know who would have thought and it fits and I actual made it.

Was watching Sandra Bullick(?) movie last night it had Betty White in it. Husband thought something was wrong with me came out from other room thought something had happen to me. I was laughing so hard had tears in my eyes and was worried a bit if I would need to head to bathroom. relly love movie but the part that left me laughing was Betty Whites mother earth dance then Bullick join in it was so so funny the way those two dance. Movie was so sweet.

Hot here today and tomorrow cool off yeah ac on today again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL how are the puppies doing? Forgot to ask.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB try needle tatting. Joey and I both had done it. You use a needle instead of shuttle. It is easy.

You have done so many different things in craft department. Reminds me of someone else I have seen. (ha ha)

Hey WCK my day was good yesterday stayed away from going out doors to much. Spring has turn to the left and decided to be summer. So started second sock. I know sock I never wanted to even do them but had to try. DIL wanted me to make a wooly pair for her bother . He lives in the middle of no where and only has a little town to go into. Has to travel a bit to get to grocery store ect. In winter not out much except to go to work. So she wants a pair of wooly sock for him. Guess he has cold feet as she mention he keeps talking about it.

Never knew I was so talented . :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB try needle tatting. Joey and I both had done it. You use a needle instead of shuttle. It is easy.
> 
> You have done so many different things in craft department. Reminds me of someone else I have seen. (ha ha)
> 
> ...


My grandmother tatted . I just never felt the urge to do it.
You mean my life time of works?
:sm05: 
You DIL's brother will love your socks. They will be warm. I hope he doesn't wash them in hot water. :sm06: 
You are very talented. I have some of your work so I know you are. :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You knit for everyone. Happy Birthday to you aunt!
> 
> I never thought of you selling all of that. I have done everything but tatting. I think I have mentioned that before. I was really into cross stitch at one time. That was when I was doing all of the sewing.


I did quite a lot of cross stitch too, but started off with crewel embroidery which I really enjoyed (I still have a partially finished crewel project packed away). Tatting didn't interest me either, but did do some petit point and needlepoint.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> sorry so busy did not get on yesterday. I have done it one sock I am now an official sock maker of one.
> 
> Yes I know who would have thought and it fits and I actual made it.
> 
> ...


I love Betty White; she's hilarious and still performing!!

Yay for your sock! Now the warning -- once people know you knit socks, they will keep asking for them. I bet your DIL's brother will love having warm feet and will want a 2nd pair, then your DIL, and your grands, and your sons, and even DH .........


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love Betty White; she's hilarious and still performing!!
> 
> Yay for your sock! Now the warning -- once people know you knit socks, they will keep asking for them. I bet your DIL's brother will love having warm feet and will want a 2nd pair, then your DIL, and your grands, and your sons, and even DH .........


Oh no not socks well can solve that problem just make them to big or to small. :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My grandmother tatted . I just never felt the urge to do it.
> You mean my life time of works?
> :sm05:
> You DIL's brother will love your socks. They will be warm. I hope he doesn't wash them in hot water. :sm06:
> You are very talented. I have some of your work so I know you are. :sm24:


Of course your life time and you for one are not done more works to add to life time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I did quite a lot of cross stitch too, but started off with crewel embroidery which I really enjoyed (I still have a partially finished crewel project packed away). Tatting didn't interest me either, but did do some petit point and needlepoint.


Never tried either crewel or petit point just beautiful what I saw of these needle works. Have some of my Aunt Suzie's needle point .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Never tried either crewel or petit point just beautiful what I saw of these needle works. Have some of my Aunt Suzie's needle point .


That's a treasure to have your Aunt's needlepoint❤

My eyes aren't good enough to do petit point anymore


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had a lovely lunch at one of the local wineries to celebrate our anniversary. Food and wine were yummy. The breeze was cool so I needed my sweater and DH had a light jacket.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a lovely lunch at one of the local wineries to celebrate our anniversary. Food and wine were yummy. The breeze was cool so I needed my sweater and DH had a light jacket.


Oh how nice Happy anniversary. Even with a breeze sure it was nice for both of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a lovely lunch at one of the local wineries to celebrate our anniversary. Food and wine were yummy. The breeze was cool so I needed my sweater and DH had a light jacket.


Happy Anniversary to WCK and Mr. WCK. How many years?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=793299374176081


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no not socks well can solve that problem just make them to big or to small. :sm16: :sm17:


Or just give one sock. That way they will have a head start on losing a sock. 
:sm02: :sm02: :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy anniversary to the WCKs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy anniversary to the WCKs.


Solo where have you been? I have missed you! ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.facebook.com/viralthread/videos/793299374176081/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


He was cute leading the sheep instead of herding them :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Or just give one sock. That way they will have a head start on losing a sock.
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm17: :sm17:


mismatched socks are very popular, Yarnie could call it a fashion statement


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo where have you been? I have missed you! ♥


 :sm24: has the rain stopped yet Solo?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I can't let CB and Yarnie have all the misadventures so today was my turn. Instead of waiting for DH to turn on the water to front outside tap, I went into the crawl space to do it. Coming back out, I slipped off the stool, fell backwards and hit my head on the leg of DH's workbench. Lucky that I've got a hard head and only ended up with a big goose egg :sm13:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.facebook.com/viralthread/videos/793299374176081/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


Well at least they got exercise. Wonder if puppy got tired of it and got run over by sheep?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Or just give one sock. That way they will have a head start on losing a sock.
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm17: :sm17:


Hey you may be on to something. I could keep doing same sock and give them out for Christmas gift. Your to funny. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> mismatched socks are very popular, Yarnie could call it a fashion statement


You and Solo come up with the ideas I can use . Just make same sock in different colors and give one to each person. So much easier and can use same pattern. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't let CB and Yarnie have all the misadventures so today was my turn. Instead of waiting for DH to turn on the water to front outside tap, I went into the crawl space to do it. Coming back out, I slipped off the stool, fell backwards and hit my head on the leg of DH's workbench. Lucky that I've got a hard head and only ended up with a big goose egg :sm13:


Well that is a head banger. Time to get out note book and start the story of " How to use your head for every thing you can think of." :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Boy I feel refresh today must have something to do with 10 hours of sleep. Could have gone for 12 but woke up . May take a nap this PM , Just catch up on what I have been missing in sleep department.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL area you on a trip again? Or are you just laying low?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh add after my post : Warning: Don't use Probiotics before you see this. 

I for one do not need to see what I use to be a warning.
Have you ever watch the commercials On TV. After the warnings about pill you are suppose to take to get better you may get worst. Just what I want a pill to take another pill to take another pill to stop that pill from doing what it does to get one thing better. Yes makes sense to me, but then what sense I have left me after the age of 50. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Or just give one sock. That way they will have a head start on losing a sock.
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm17: :sm17:


 :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh no are you ok? Yes that does sound like something I would do.


west coast kitty said:


> I can't let CB and Yarnie have all the misadventures so today was my turn. Instead of waiting for DH to turn on the water to front outside tap, I went into the crawl space to do it. Coming back out, I slipped off the stool, fell backwards and hit my head on the leg of DH's workbench. Lucky that I've got a hard head and only ended up with a big goose egg :sm13:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo where have you been? I have missed you! ♥


Trying to stay dry. I think we will have a few days of sun in the forecast. Not much going on here. I was going to do some yard work, but lost interest. I think we should have a weed competition to see who can grow the biggest weed. Perhaps it will make the Righter News. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> mismatched socks are very popular, Yarnie could call it a fashion statement


Our Yarnie is certainly a trend starter.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: has the rain stopped yet Solo?


Yes, for now.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't let CB and Yarnie have all the misadventures so today was my turn. Instead of waiting for DH to turn on the water to front outside tap, I went into the crawl space to do it. Coming back out, I slipped off the stool, fell backwards and hit my head on the leg of DH's workbench. Lucky that I've got a hard head and only ended up with a big goose egg :sm13:


Ouch!!!!! You need to cease and desist all chores until next week. Ice pack and knitting will have you up and around by then.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that is a head banger. Time to get out note book and start the story of " How to use your head for every thing you can think of." :sm17:


 :sm23: Trying to keep up with my buddies


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh add after my post : Warning: Don't use Probiotics before you see this.
> 
> I for one do not need to see what I use to be a warning.
> Have you ever watch the commercials On TV. After the warnings about pill you are suppose to take to get better you may get worst. Just what I want a pill to take another pill to take another pill to stop that pill from doing what it does to get one thing better. Yes makes sense to me, but then what sense I have left me after the age of 50. I wonder why that is?


When I see those warnings I start to wonder if the cure isn't worse than the disease!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no are you ok? Yes that does sound like something I would do.


Besides the sore head, a few bruises on my arm and shoulder and moving pretty slow today. I'm too old to be getting into crawl spaces!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Trying to stay dry. I think we will have a few days of sun in the forecast. Not much going on here. I was going to do some yard work, but lost interest. I think we should have a weed competition to see who can grow the biggest weed. Perhaps it will make the Righter News. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


That's a great idea for a Righter's feature - after all anyone can grow pretty flowers, growing a nice weed takes talent. I'm going to cultivate my thistle :sm23: The winner gets a super size cone courtesy of Ice Cream Bandits


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

:sm01: my energy level tonight


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm01: my energy level tonight


Ha
What did you do today besides your group?
I feel the same way. DD and grandboys have been here since Monday. Matthew blew up our Direct TV tonight. DH is not amused. The Direct Man will be here tomorrow about 4. The second pool man came today to look at the pool. He thinks he can get the wrinkles out of the pool. Too late for the boys to swim. Thankful it can be fixed because the first pool man said it would cost over $2500 to put a new liner in.

It felt great today. Like fall . Cool front came thru. It is 68 right now. Except for the rain it has been a nice Spring for us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK did you see this?
http://www.timescolonist.com/man-who-mowed-lawn-with-tornado-behind-him-says-he-was-keeping-an-eye-on-it-1.20394290


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Besides the sore head, a few bruises on my arm and shoulder and moving pretty slow today. I'm too old to be getting into crawl spaces!


Your never to old to crawl it's where you crawl that causes problems. The getting up is not easy to do either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm01: my energy level tonight


standing on the rope helps then you do not have to move.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo and CB have a question and wondered about it.

Why in the south do they not have basements under the home?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK saw where tornado in Canada did not realize that you get them up there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB we have been in the 70's and in the next few days will be close to 90's. What is wrong with this picture your in the 60's?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Last night spent time on facebook chatting with lady from Scotland. she is having a terrible time of it. So many health problems and their election is coming up and sounds a lot like what was going on here. Feel so bad for her her grand died a year back then her mom. Plus know she has lost her hearing in one ear. She is younger then me and her body is going off the wall.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have got to get some sleep wake up in the middle of night and end up reading as can't get to sleep could one of you come over and sing soft kitty warm kitty to me???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha
> What did you do today besides your group?
> I feel the same way. DD and grandboys have been here since Monday. Matthew blew up our Direct TV tonight. DH is not amused. The Direct Man will be here tomorrow about 4. The second pool man came today to look at the pool. He thinks he can get the wrinkles out of the pool. Too late for the boys to swim. Thankful it can be fixed because the first pool man said it would cost over $2500 to put a new liner in.
> 
> It felt great today. Like fall . Cool front came thru. It is 68 right now. Except for the rain it has been a nice Spring for us.


I tidy up on Wed mornings. It was a beautiful day, the group met out on the deck today and I knit a messy bun hat.

Matthew has to share the dog house with Chewy :sm23: Pools are nice but seems they need lots of maintenance. Hope it gets fixed soon so you and and kids can use it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo and CB have a question and wondered about it.
> 
> Why in the south do they not have basements under the home?


Water level. Water proofing doesn't help the seepage .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I tidy up on Wed mornings. It was a beautiful day, the group met out on the deck today and I knit a messy bun hat.
> 
> Matthew has to share the dog house with Chewy :sm23: Pools are nice but seems they need lots of maintenance. Hope it gets fixed soon so you and and kids can use it.


Ha Matthew will have to share the dog house with the chickens. :sm09: Chewy and Matthew are of the same kind. Trouble makers. :sm05:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK did you see this?
> http://www.timescolonist.com/man-who-mowed-lawn-with-tornado-behind-him-says-he-was-keeping-an-eye-on-it-1.20394290


I saw him on the news a couple of nights ago :sm16: I think he needs a Gibbs' head smack.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have got to get some sleep wake up in the middle of night and end up reading as can't get to sleep could one of you come over and sing soft kitty warm kitty to me???


You can sing to me then I will sign to you. I get up at 3:00 every night now. Then go back to sleep around 6 or 7. I hate it. My legs start moving and I can't stop to sleep.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK saw where tornado in Canada did not realize that you get them up there.


We don't get them here on Vancouver Island - just regular wind storms and earthquakes! The prairies have tornadoes most summer, but most of them don't cause death or injury. The worst one I remember was a long time ago in Edmonton when almost 30 people were killed and many more injured. Do you get them in WI too?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Last night spent time on facebook chatting with lady from Scotland. she is having a terrible time of it. So many health problems and their election is coming up and sounds a lot like what was going on here. Feel so bad for her her grand died a year back then her mom. Plus know she has lost her hearing in one ear. She is younger then me and her body is going off the wall.


Sorry to hear about your friend Yarnie; it must be very stressful for her so it was good that you could chat with her. The UK election should be starting in a few hours.

We had a provincial election here on May 9th and the results are virtually deadlocked. Neither party wants to put a member forward to be Speaker and if it isn't resolved when the Legislature is recalled on June 22 we might have another election and it's anyone's guess how that might turn out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have got to get some sleep wake up in the middle of night and end up reading as can't get to sleep could one of you come over and sing soft kitty warm kitty to me???


Poor Yarnie - my Mom is having the same problem.

You wouldn't want to hear me sing, but play this ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can sing to me then I will sign to you. I get up at 3:00 every night now. Then go back to sleep around 6 or 7. I hate it. My legs start moving and I can't stop to sleep.


 :sm13: If you can't sleep at night, you need to get your rest whenever you can.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha
> What did you do today besides your group?
> I feel the same way. DD and grandboys have been here since Monday. Matthew blew up our Direct TV tonight. DH is not amused. The Direct Man will be here tomorrow about 4. The second pool man came today to look at the pool. He thinks he can get the wrinkles out of the pool. Too late for the boys to swim. Thankful it can be fixed because the first pool man said it would cost over $2500 to put a new liner in.
> 
> It felt great today. Like fall . Cool front came thru. It is 68 right now. Except for the rain it has been a nice Spring for us.


So one an say that you need a time away from it all. What was the commercial Calgon take me away. Sitting in the bath tub all day not good causes wrinkles. But hey if it takes you away so be it right. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I tidy up on Wed mornings. It was a beautiful day, the group met out on the deck today and I knit a messy bun hat.
> 
> Matthew has to share the dog house with Chewy :sm23: Pools are nice but seems they need lots of maintenance. Hope it gets fixed soon so you and and kids can use it.


What's a bun hat? The day sound like it was so nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor Yarnie - my Mom is having the same problem.
> 
> You wouldn't want to hear me sing, but play this ...
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks CB never knew why you all did not have basements. Wondered why with all the tornados down south. Also wonder why when one lives in trailer no safe place to go down there.

Yes WCK we have tornado's here. One really bad one wipe out a town about 30 miles from here. Also had one go near our cabin up north .

It always makes me wonder why big cities never have tornados? They seem to by pass them my hit suburbs around them but never hit cities. 

We had a tornado once when the sun was shining. I was at work and the fire truck's were going up and down the streets to warn people to seeks shelter. We all thought how can there be a tornado when the sun is shining. My boss husband was a me tor ral a gest? sorry not looking it up. He said it happens sometimes . Really strange, did not do a lot of damage but gee I lerned something that day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What's a bun hat? The day sound like it was so nice.


It's a hat that isn't finished at the top so hair can be pulled through. Seems buns are popular hair styles again, so women/girls can wear hats


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend Yarnie; it must be very stressful for her so it was good that you could chat with her. The UK election should be starting in a few hours.
> 
> We had a provincial election here on May 9th and the results are virtually deadlocked. Neither party wants to put a member forward to be Speaker and if it isn't resolved when the Legislature is recalled on June 22 we might have another election and it's anyone's guess how that might turn out.


I think people are afraid to be apart of elections know as it seem they are vilified just for trying. It's sad that most honest people no longer want to be a part of government.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a hat that isn't finished at the top so hair can be pulled through. Seems buns are popular hair styles again, so women/girls can wear hats


Oh I like that. Know GD would love it as she runs every day and has long hair.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

dramatic kitties :sm09:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1459395534135554


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> dramatic kitties :sm09:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie - how was your day? It was cool and rainy here, but that's ok.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good day finish planting flowers for the year. Then just did all the things I shouldn't do as did not want to do the things I should.

Saw on Weather news your weather is coming up from West coastal cities in America. Sorry about that.

Nice here today in upper 70's low humidity but tomorrow change coming temps in upper 80's to 90's and higher humidity. Oh the joy of it all. So hot for a bit. Good to have AC .

what did you do today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good day finish planting flowers for the year. Then just did all the things I shouldn't do as did not want to do the things I should.
> 
> Saw on Weather news your weather is coming up from West coastal cities in America. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...


One or 2 days of rain every week would be perfect for me; we've had heavy water restrictions the last few years and it would be nice if that didn't happen this year. I caught up on sorting files and a few chores, watched game 5 of the hockey playoffs and finished another hat.

The UK elections are also giving an important lesson to politicians that take people for granted. Looks like May's Conservatives are going to have a minority parliament so her gamble in calling an early election is going to cost her.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo and CB have a question and wondered about it.
> 
> Why in the south do they not have basements under the home?


In Florida there were no basements because of the sea level. The basement would be below sea level, which is not a good thing. Many have basements in Oklahoma. I dont, but it is very rocky here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> In Florida there were no basements because of the sea level. The basement would be below sea level, which is not a good thing. Many have basements in Oklahoma. I dont, but it is very rocky here.


Thanks for information, always wonder why there where not. Nice to know why.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It is hot here and very windy yuck. To much happening here, I can not keep up with every thing that has to be done. 

Heck I am going on a vacation even if I don't leave home not going to do anything but drink lemonade and read or knit or just sleep.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It is hot here and very windy yuck. To much happening here, I can not keep up with every thing that has to be done.
> 
> Heck I am going on a vacation even if I don't leave home not going to do anything but drink lemonade and read or knit or just sleep.


 :sm24: :sm09: Knitting, reading and sleeping sounds about right Yarnie!

I took it easy today. A few weeks ago a friend opened a new thrift shop and today was the official grand opening so I picked up some books and puzzles. She has named 12 non-profits to benefit from the shop, including my favourite Handmade Hugs. I gave her some of my left over book cases and other store fixtures. DH has started to read Stalin's Daughter and said it was very interesting, have you read it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: :sm09: Knitting, reading and sleeping sounds about right Yarnie!
> 
> I took it easy today. A few weeks ago a friend opened a new thrift shop and today was the official grand opening so I picked up some books and puzzles. She has named 12 non-profits to benefit from the shop, including my favourite Handmade Hugs. I gave her some of my left over book cases and other store fixtures. DH has started to read Stalin's Daughter and said it was very interesting, have you read it?


You have a good heart but then I always knew it.

No have not read the book. I know she moved to the U.S.A. and lived a quite life here. She wanted to get away from the Stalin name and Russia. Felt sorry for her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You have a good heart but then I always knew it.
> 
> No have not read the book. I know she moved to the U.S.A. and lived a quite life here. She wanted to get away from the Stalin name and Russia. Felt sorry for her.


I knew she had moved to the States, but not much else about her life. DH mentioned that she was allowed to leave Russia to take her lover's ashes to India and managed to get her passport returned and then defected via Rome.

We had a treat for dinner tonight, bought some new BC nugget potatoes and garlic butter --- so yummy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I knew she had moved to the States, but not much else about her life. DH mentioned that she was allowed to leave Russia to take her lover's ashes to India and managed to get her passport returned and then defected via Rome.
> 
> We had a treat for dinner tonight, bought some new BC nugget potatoes and garlic butter --- so yummy!


She was a very interesting person.

Yum they do sound good. Gee I don't know why I am so tired could it be from staying up late at night and getting up early. Why is it when it is hot people will stay up later and not sleep as well as when it is cold???


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning to you LL. How are you doing?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning to you LL. How are you doing?


I'm ok. Went to my garden plot and watered. Planted more cukes, peas, beans, etc. I try to plant - then wait awhile and then plant again so I have crops coming after one another. Not at the same time. Got some radishes out and some baby arugula.

How are you doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm ok. Went to my garden plot and watered. Planted more cukes, peas, beans, etc. I try to plant - then wait awhile and then plant again so I have crops coming after one another. Not at the same time. Got some radishes out and some baby arugula.
> 
> How are you doing?


Oh now I know where you are hiding in the arugula radishes plants. I see you your not red nor green, and for sure your not brown like dirt.

Peas and beans yum cukes o.k. Radishes too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sitting watching show on PBS "Making of a lady". Lovely show cat sleeping on my lap. Then it turns into a mystery, well all of a sudden this wicked women comes around corner . It scared the ba gee bees out of me. I screamed cat jump up. I jump up. Been a long time since I got that way watching a show. Good thin it was only a couple of hours long and that I was near the bathroom.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm ok. Went to my garden plot and watered. Planted more cukes, peas, beans, etc. I try to plant - then wait awhile and then plant again so I have crops coming after one another. Not at the same time. Got some radishes out and some baby arugula.
> 
> How are you doing?


Fresh greens and radishes are such a treat. I had a lazy day -- reading, knitting and watching excellent playoff hockey. Pittsburgh won the cup tonight, but Nashville played a great game. The arena couldn't hold all the fans and it was amazing to see that more than 100,000 people filling the downtown streets to watch on big screens.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sitting watching show on PBS "Making of a lady". Lovely show cat sleeping on my lap. Then it turns into a mystery, well all of a sudden this wicked women comes around corner . It scared the ba gee bees out of me. I screamed cat jump up. I jump up. Been a long time since I got that way watching a show. Good thin it was only a couple of hours long and that I was near the bathroom.


Yarnie, I'm about half way through Ove; I'm enjoying it so much! Even with all the underlying sadness, it makes me laugh. Thanks so much❤

DH and I just saw our first fawns of the season - Mama Doe with 2 babies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It is hot here and very windy yuck. To much happening here, I can not keep up with every thing that has to be done.
> 
> Heck I am going on a vacation even if I don't leave home not going to do anything but drink lemonade and read or knit or just sleep.


Home vacations are good. I want any kind of vacation. We are suppose to get into the 90's tomorrow. It has been so beautiful I just sit on the porch with the dog and chickens. :sm06: :sm17: Maybe not tomorrow if it gets that hot.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, I'm about half way through Ove; I'm enjoying it so much! Even with all the underlying sadness, it makes me laugh. Thanks so much❤
> 
> DH and I just saw our first fawns of the season - Mama Doe with 2 babies.


Glad you like it as much as I did. Wait till you read the ending. I had a few tears.

Oh it had to be so sweet two babies and mom.

My ferns are so thick and lovely this year until you go around to back side. Some animal decide it was a good place to rest. All of them knock down on that side. Well at least front looks good. Two tiny baby rabbits and humming bird and Mrs. Robin in bird bath should have pulled the curtain around at least. Finch's eating seeds so much life around here I love warmer weather. Listening to the birds praising God in the morning for the new day and at night praise him for the day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Home vacations are good. I want any kind of vacation. We are suppose to get into the 90's tomorrow. It has been so beautiful I just sit on the porch with the dog and chickens. :sm06: :sm17: Maybe not tomorrow if it gets that hot.


Stay cool it is so hot here even breeze is hot. Fathers day is suppose to be 76 degrees until then in the 90's.

Watch the national news and weather man all he could say was how the east coast is suffering from the heat. Hey Mister ah what about the south and the mid west and here. Duh the world does not revolve around just the east coast.
And how they are suffering any more then the rest of us. :sm19:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Home vacations are good. I want any kind of vacation. We are suppose to get into the 90's tomorrow. It has been so beautiful I just sit on the porch with the dog and chickens. :sm06: :sm17: Maybe not tomorrow if it gets that hot.


That would be too hot for me to sit outside too! Will Chewy and the chicks be looking for shade too? It still makes me laugh to think of the chicks coming over to visit you and Chewy on the porch :sm09: Do they lay fewer eggs when it gets hot?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That would be too hot for me to sit outside too! Will Chewy and the chicks be looking for shade too? It still makes me laugh to think of the chicks coming over to visit you and Chewy on the porch :sm09: Do they lay fewer eggs when it gets hot?


The chicks hide in my flowers to stay cool I guess. Not all of them but about half of them. One day we had 8 eggs in the dog house. Then none for about 4 days. I put a wooden egg in and they started laying again. Today we had 5. Matthew got a kick out of crawling into the dog house to get the eggs. He had to have an omelet later on that day. I don't if they will slow down on the laying when hot. I bet Yarnie could tell you that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad you like it as much as I did. Wait till you read the ending. I had a few tears.
> 
> Oh it had to be so sweet two babies and mom.
> 
> My ferns are so thick and lovely this year until you go around to back side. Some animal decide it was a good place to rest. All of them knock down on that side. Well at least front looks good. Two tiny baby rabbits and humming bird and Mrs. Robin in bird bath should have pulled the curtain around at least. Finch's eating seeds so much life around here I love warmer weather. Listening to the birds praising God in the morning for the new day and at night praise him for the day.


I would probably be getting close to the end if not for the hockey game tonight. It made me laugh out loud when Ove decided to buy the 2 plants to save on the service charge after arguing for 15 minutes to get 1 plant at half price.

Do you think the bunnies are nesting in your ferns, or is it a bigger animal?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The chicks hide in my flowers to stay cool I guess. Not all of them but about half of them. One day we had 8 eggs in the dog house. Then none for about 4 days. I put a wooden egg in and they started laying again. Today we had 5. Matthew got a kick out of crawling into the dog house to get the eggs. He had to have an omelet later on that day. I don't if they will slow down on the laying when hot. I bet Yarnie could tell you that.


Oh that is funny don't think putting wooden egg in dog house would stop them but is funny. Lady I know said the chickens go into flower beds to eat bugs and flowers at least some of them.

Nay Chickens will lay eggs more in spring and summer. It is the cold of winter and least sun shine that they will stop laying eggs. Free range chickens are health compared to caged one so they will lay eggs where ever they feel is a nesting box. Dog house is just fine for that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I would probably be getting close to the end if not for the hockey game tonight. It made me laugh out loud when Ove decided to buy the 2 plants to save on the service charge after arguing for 15 minutes to get 1 plant at half price.
> 
> Do you think the bunnies are nesting in your ferns, or is it a bigger animal?


I love the part where he hates the cat then turns out he saves cats life and cat becomes his friend.

Sorry about lost of Tenn. in hockey. I watch bits of it now and then. Thought of Joey as the brewers where her favorite. She stop here on her way to game with son and her two grands. The ones she did not get to see that often because of exDIL. They were so cute,the little girl had the most beautiful blue eyes. The little lad was so sweet and talk about game.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you know CB that people have to pay more for brown eggs and it crack me up as they are the same eggs inside as white ones. Neighbor even has hens who lay blue eggs, same as white eggs just blue.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The chicks hide in my flowers to stay cool I guess. Not all of them but about half of them. One day we had 8 eggs in the dog house. Then none for about 4 days. I put a wooden egg in and they started laying again. Today we had 5. Matthew got a kick out of crawling into the dog house to get the eggs. He had to have an omelet later on that day. I don't if they will slow down on the laying when hot. I bet Yarnie could tell you that.


Matthew really was in the dog house :sm23: Has he convinced DD to get chickens too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I would probably be getting close to the end if not for the hockey game tonight. It made me laugh out loud when Ove decided to buy the 2 plants to save on the service charge after arguing for 15 minutes to get 1 plant at half price.
> 
> Do you think the bunnies are nesting in your ferns, or is it a bigger animal?


Has to be a bigger animal as it covers more then half of ferns. Just don't know what it is and by the size of ferns broken do not want to find out either.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is funny don't think putting wooden egg in dog house would stop them but is funny. Lady I know said the chickens go into flower beds to eat bugs and flowers at least some of them.
> 
> Nay Chickens will lay eggs more in spring and summer. It is the cold of winter and least sun shine that they will stop laying eggs. Free range chickens are health compared to caged one so they will lay eggs where ever they feel is a nesting box. Dog house is just fine for that.


Egg yolks are such a bright yellow and so much tastier when chickens are free range or at least able to move around in a fenced enclosure.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love the part where he hates the cat then turns out he saves cats life and cat becomes his friend.
> 
> Sorry about lost of Tenn. in hockey. I watch bits of it now and then. Thought of Joey as the brewers where her favorite. She stop here on her way to game with son and her two grands. The ones she did not get to see that often because of exDIL. They were so cute,the little girl had the most beautiful blue eyes. The little lad was so sweet and talk about game.


That poor kitty sure needed a friend and the Blonde Weed isn't someone I'd want as a neighbour either!

Nashville played so well tonight, it was sad to see them lose. I didn't see them play very often before the final couple of playoff rounds and was surprised to see how many country music stars are fans and have been to most games. Carrie Underwood is married to the team captain (Fisher) and Faith HIll sang the anthem tonight.

That's a nice memory of Joey; I remember that she often talked about Brewer and Packer games. I saved the picture of Joey in the boat - that's how I want to remember her with that big, beautiful smile.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Has to be a bigger animal as it covers more then half of ferns. Just don't know what it is and by the size of ferns broken do not want to find out either.


In that case I hope that it's just a lost dog that finds his way home again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh now I know where you are hiding in the arugula radishes plants. I see you your not red nor green, and for sure your not brown like dirt.
> 
> Peas and beans yum cukes o.k. Radishes too.


You are so funny, YL. Such a great sense of humor!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Fresh greens and radishes are such a treat. I had a lazy day -- reading, knitting and watching excellent playoff hockey. Pittsburgh won the cup tonight, but Nashville played a great game. The arena couldn't hold all the fans and it was amazing to see that more than 100,000 people filling the downtown streets to watch on big screens.


Glad you had such a nice day. I save the radishes for my husband. He loves them. All I do is for him...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That poor kitty sure needed a friend and the Blonde Weed isn't someone I'd want as a neighbour either!
> 
> Nashville played so well tonight, it was sad to see them lose. I didn't see them play very often before the final couple of playoff rounds and was surprised to see how many country music stars are fans and have been to most games. Carrie Underwood is married to the team captain (Fisher) and Faith HIll sang the anthem tonight.
> 
> That's a nice memory of Joey; I remember that she often talked about Brewer and Packer games. I saved the picture of Joey in the boat - that's how I want to remember her with that big, beautiful smile.


Agree that is Joey and when she smiled you just had to smile with her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Glad you had such a nice day. I save the radishes for my husband. He loves them. All I do is for him...


Your a wonderful wife to do that I love radishes too but not to the point where I can eat more then a couple has to do with age and tummy.

Morning LL how are you this fine morning. Is it really hot by you? Do you walk the puppies? Can you have a fence in yard in back for dogs.

Sure they love the walk though.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Your a wonderful wife to do that I love radishes too but not to the point where I can eat more then a couple has to do with age and tummy.
> 
> Morning LL how are you this fine morning. Is it really hot by you? Do you walk the puppies? Can you have a fence in yard in back for dogs.
> 
> Sure they love the walk though.


Hi YL!!! I am ok. Yes, very hot. And I am ironing... No fence. Every single morning my husband takes the dogs to a woods (in the middle of the city) that allows the dogs to run free. They have a great time (it's a good workout for my husband) and come home exhausted. Every single morning, at exactly (and I mean exactly) they follow my husband around because they know it's time to go there.

How are you??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

found out my Aunt on Dad's side has Leukemia an aggressive form of it.

Makes me sad as she is the last one of the four of them. Have to give her a call and talk to her about life . Also want to see if she knew she had an uncle who disappear from family after wife died. Dad did not believe me when I told him about Uncle until I showed him on internet the death of his wife. Listed his father as my great great grandfather. Also have a picture of him and dad thought he was someone else. History is interesting about family


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Home vacations are good. I want any kind of vacation. We are suppose to get into the 90's tomorrow. It has been so beautiful I just sit on the porch with the dog and chickens. :sm06: :sm17: Maybe not tomorrow if it gets that hot.


We have been having temps in the low 90s for a few days now and it will continue until next week. Summer is on its way.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We have been having temps in the low 90s for a few days now and it will continue until next week. Summer is on its way.


It's hotter than Hell here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> found out my Aunt on Dad's side has Leukemia an aggressive form of it.
> 
> Makes me sad as she is the last one of the four of them. Have to give her a call and talk to her about life . Also want to see if she knew she had an uncle who disappear from family after wife died. Dad did not believe me when I told him about Uncle until I showed him on internet the death of his wife. Listed his father as my great great grandfather. Also have a picture of him and dad thought he was someone else. History is interesting about family


So sorry about your aunt. I know she will love to hear from you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We have been having temps in the low 90s for a few days now and it will continue until next week. Summer is on its way.


It is 93 here today. Humidity makes it over 100 heat index. I think it is here to stay. I am not looking forward to it either.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - I finished reading Ove this afternoon. I loved the book and even though there were parts that got me tearful, I was happy that he found a "family" and friends that loved him. Thanks so much❤❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Glad you had such a nice day. I save the radishes for my husband. He loves them. All I do is for him...


I love radishes too, wash, trim and eat them as they are


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> found out my Aunt on Dad's side has Leukemia an aggressive form of it.
> 
> Makes me sad as she is the last one of the four of them. Have to give her a call and talk to her about life . Also want to see if she knew she had an uncle who disappear from family after wife died. Dad did not believe me when I told him about Uncle until I showed him on internet the death of his wife. Listed his father as my great great grandfather. Also have a picture of him and dad thought he was someone else. History is interesting about family


Sorry to hear about your aunt Yarnie, another sad loss for you. I'm glad you were able to get so much family history.

I've been able to get quite a lot of info on maternal side of DH's side of the family - his Mom had a lot of family details and UK and Scotland have a lot of Church and census info on line as well as Ancestry records. Not as much info on his Dad's side of the family. And really hit and miss on my side. A lot of my maternal grandmother's extended family came to Canada and USA so I've been able to get quite a bit of sideways info, but very little that goes back to Europe.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is 93 here today. Humidity makes it over 100 heat index. I think it is here to stay. I am not looking forward to it either.


A good day to stay in with the blinds drawn. High humidity is hard to take.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love radishes too, wash, trim and eat them as they are


That's what we do. Yummm...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry to hear about your aunt Yarnie, another sad loss for you. I'm glad you were able to get so much family history.
> 
> I've been able to get quite a lot of info on maternal side of DH's side of the family - his Mom had a lot of family details and UK and Scotland have a lot of Church and census info on line as well as Ancestry records. Not as much info on his Dad's side of the family. And really hit and miss on my side. A lot of my maternal grandmother's extended family came to Canada and USA so I've been able to get quite a bit of sideways info, but very little that goes back to Europe.


YL, I am late here. I am sorry for your loss. I miss my aunt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Our senior grandson is leaving out to CA tomorrow. He is spending time with his Dad's family. I will be praying for his safety. He has never gone away from home before. He is going alone. Big step for him. The family are not Christians but they love him and will take good care of him.

My GD started nursing school last week. She had her first test today and made 80%.

Plus I don't think I told y'all that my son is the charge nurse now at ER. God is doing great things in our lives. Thank You Lord.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our senior grandson is leaving out to CA tomorrow. He is spending time with his Dad's family. I will be praying for his safety. He has never gone away from home before. He is going alone. Big step for him. The family are not Christians but they love him and will take good care of him.
> 
> My GD started nursing school last week. She had her first test today and made 80%.
> 
> Plus I don't think I told y'all that my son is the charge nurse now at ER. God is doing great things in our lives. Thank You Lord.


You are blessed with such a family. I will pray for a safe trip for your grandson. Always thinking of you, CB.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

With him it is no surprise. Obama and Clinton are immune from laws!!! These two are so illegal.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> YL, I am late here. I am sorry for your loss. I miss my aunt.


She is still with us LL but not for long. You are so sweet to say that. I am sorry about your Aunt. She must have meant a lot to you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our senior grandson is leaving out to CA tomorrow. He is spending time with his Dad's family. I will be praying for his safety. He has never gone away from home before. He is going alone. Big step for him. The family are not Christians but they love him and will take good care of him.
> 
> My GD started nursing school last week. She had her first test today and made 80%.
> 
> Plus I don't think I told y'all that my son is the charge nurse now at ER. God is doing great things in our lives. Thank You Lord.


Hope he arrived safely. Yippy for GD God bless her, and son too. Not an easy place for him to work, but sure he must be doing good to be given the job of Charge nurse.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Munchn said:


> With him it is no surprise. Obama and Clinton are immune from laws!!! These two are so illegal.


I agree with what you have said, but nothing will happen to them as they are immune as you have said.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - I finished reading Ove this afternoon. I loved the book and even though there were parts that got me tearful, I was happy that he found a "family" and friends that loved him. Thanks so much❤❤


Wasn't it a lovely book agree with you about what he found even if he was a grumpie one.

I want to get another one of authors books.

Have to start reading Great Lion of God that you sent me.

Just finish reading" Night" by Elie Wiesel do not know if you have heard of him. He was a person who made sure no one forgot the Jewish people and what was done to them by the Nazi's. It is such a horror to read what was done to him and his family. Very upsetting book.

I do not understand how some of the women on the left can compare Trump to the Nazi's. There is no way he would or could preform the horrible acts that Hitler and the Nazi's did.
After hearing today about a Lib shot and hurt three people of right. I am sick of the Left and all the nastiness they have done. Yet they continue to think it is great to hurt people on the right with marches name calling and the pretend beheading of Trump. The TV so called comedians with nasty mouths. Then to hear the left complain about What was done to Obama. Please that is nothing to what they are doing.

Poor Sander has to announce on TV that the person that did the shooting was part of his campaign . He Sander had nothing to do with this person's shooting some of Right . That is not far to Sander's at all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bad storms after two today then suppose to cool down this weekend. Sure hope so. We are all getting crazy with this heat.

Oldest son's birthday today. Youngest son had reach the DIL's fathers house in Washington. Now to get settled in and find a place of their own. Goss I miss the bugger. Skype and text and talking is not the same.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She is still with us LL but not for long. You are so sweet to say that. I am sorry about your Aunt. She must have meant a lot to you.


Sorry I have my facts wrong. I gave my aunt a difficult time. She was a very strange person. Very, very, very. She promised her mother she would never marry. When my grandmother died, she had a nervous breakdown. Wanted to be tended to in our home - by my sick mother. I never got over that. There's a lot more. She was infamous.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry to hear about your aunt Yarnie, another sad loss for you. I'm glad you were able to get so much family history.
> 
> I've been able to get quite a lot of info on maternal side of DH's side of the family - his Mom had a lot of family details and UK and Scotland have a lot of Church and census info on line as well as Ancestry records. Not as much info on his Dad's side of the family. And really hit and miss on my side. A lot of my maternal grandmother's extended family came to Canada and USA so I've been able to get quite a bit of sideways info, but very little that goes back to Europe.


Isn't it great to find out about history of family Sound like you are doing like me internet so much information. My great great grandfather Fradet sure was easy to trace to Canada and the First Fredet that came to Canada. Have not gotten any further with that side of mom's family but grandfathers side all the way back to Norway and the farm and church they were buried in thanks to lady on internet helping me.
No dad's father's side wow. Great grandfather married three times and do not know if he divorce second one before marrying Great grand mother. Like you hit a brick wall as no information on his family Have to see if I can get record's of first married may have information about his side of family at least some names . I do know he was born in Courtland county in New York but they kept no records of birth in the year he was born. Did find out on mom's side was related to Cook who came over on Mayflower. Even have records of him. They have parts of his dairy on line. O.k. enough said about it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Sorry I have my facts wrong. I gave my aunt a difficult time. She was a very strange person. Very, very, very. She promised her mother she would never marry. When my grandmother died, she had a nervous breakdown. Wanted to be tended to in our home - by my sick mother. I never got over that. There's a lot more. She was infamous.


Ah no problem LL . Had one Aunt must have been like yours. I did not like her at all though. But my special loving Aunt was so wonderful to all of us, but really nice to me.


----------



## angel whisperer (Jul 10, 2016)

What? When things heat up for Trump Inc, it's time to blame O'bama. You people, really!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

angel whisperer said:


> What? When things heat up for Trump Inc, it's time to blame O'bama. You people, really!


I did not say any thing nasty a word against OBama . You are in the wrong topic area . Go to the Attic and the Progressive Women, you have many friends there even with the name change.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it great to find out about history of family Sound like you are doing like me internet so much information. My great great grandfather Fradet sure was easy to trace to Canada and the First Fredet that came to Canada. Have not gotten any further with that side of mom's family but grandfathers side all the way back to Norway and the farm and church they were buried in thanks to lady on internet helping me.
> No dad's father's side wow. Great grandfather married three times and do not know if he divorce second one before marrying Great grand mother. Like you hit a brick wall as no information on his family Have to see if I can get record's of first married may have information about his side of family at least some names . I do know he was born in Courtland county in New York but they kept no records of birth in the year he was born. Did find out on mom's side was related to Cook who came over on Mayflower. Even have records of him. They have parts of his dairy on line. O.k. enough said about it all.


Keep going, YL - so interesting.


----------



## angel whisperer (Jul 10, 2016)

I wasn't talking to you, Yarnlady. I think there is a mixup on this feed. There were at least 3 subjects going on. And your comment was rude.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our senior grandson is leaving out to CA tomorrow. He is spending time with his Dad's family. I will be praying for his safety. He has never gone away from home before. He is going alone. Big step for him. The family are not Christians but they love him and will take good care of him.
> 
> My GD started nursing school last week. She had her first test today and made 80%.
> 
> Plus I don't think I told y'all that my son is the charge nurse now at ER. God is doing great things in our lives. Thank You Lord.


I know you can't help buy worry about GS, but he must think it's a great adventure. How long will he be in CA? Keeping him in my prayers too.

Congratulations to GD and DS. God is good!❤❤


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know you can't help buy worry about GS, but he must think it's a great adventure. How long will he be in CA? Keeping him in my prayers too.
> 
> Congratulations to GD and DS. God is good!❤❤


HE is sitting on the plane. Already delayed two times. Working on the planes. Really need prayer now. 
:sm05:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wasn't it a lovely book agree with you about what he found even if he was a grumpie one.
> 
> I want to get another one of authors books.
> 
> ...


Ove got passed on to one of my knitting group friends today and a couple of others want to read it too. I've read about Elie Wiesel and his foundation, the horrors he and other victims of the Holocaust suffered is almost too painful to read all at once. Viktor Frankl is another.

Today was another terrible day -- the Virginia shooting, the fire in London, UPS shooting in San Francisco and we've had more death and violence here the past few days too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bad storms after two today then suppose to cool down this weekend. Sure hope so. We are all getting crazy with this heat.
> 
> Oldest son's birthday today. Youngest son had reach the DIL's fathers house in Washington. Now to get settled in and find a place of their own. Goss I miss the bugger. Skype and text and talking is not the same.


Happy birthday to DS#1, hope he had a good day. I know you really miss DS#2


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it great to find out about history of family Sound like you are doing like me internet so much information. My great great grandfather Fradet sure was easy to trace to Canada and the First Fredet that came to Canada. Have not gotten any further with that side of mom's family but grandfathers side all the way back to Norway and the farm and church they were buried in thanks to lady on internet helping me.
> No dad's father's side wow. Great grandfather married three times and do not know if he divorce second one before marrying Great grand mother. Like you hit a brick wall as no information on his family Have to see if I can get record's of first married may have information about his side of family at least some names . I do know he was born in Courtland county in New York but they kept no records of birth in the year he was born. Did find out on mom's side was related to Cook who came over on Mayflower. Even have records of him. They have parts of his dairy on line. O.k. enough said about it all.


I love hearing family stories, it's a good way to learn the history of the time and place and what life was like then -- sometimes happy and funny, other times sad and scary. My Dad used to ask his Mom a lot of questions, but most times she didn't want to talk about the past. There were so many little wars along with the big wars that a lot of records were destroyed and many people didn't offer up information to authorities.

My aunt (married to my Dad's brother) has told a lot of stories of life in Russia, moving back to Germany during the war and then early years in Canada. So I know more about her family than mine :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

angel whisperer said:


> I wasn't talking to you, Yarnlady. I think there is a mixup on this feed. There were at least 3 subjects going on. And your comment was rude.


You stepped into a conversation without introducing yourself or saying who you were talking to what you were talking about -- I think that makes you the rude person.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> HE is sitting on the plane. Already delayed two times. Working on the planes. Really need prayer now.
> :sm05:


❤❤


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning friends
Sorry that I have not been around lately. Things are good, but just so busy with life that not on my computer lately. Was in Cleveland a lot to help with dad's radiation treatments, too many dog stories, and kids out of school and living at the lake. 

Promise more later


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

angel whisperer said:


> I wasn't talking to you, Yarnlady. I think there is a mixup on this feed. There were at least 3 subjects going on. And your comment was rude.


There is no mix up on this thread, it appears you just need to stir things up. Yarnie is not rude, I believe you were looking in the mirror.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> HE is sitting on the plane. Already delayed two times. Working on the planes. Really need prayer now.
> :sm05:


This is so typical of the airlines. It will work out. What do you mean working on the plane. Something wrong with plane?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy birthday to DS#1, hope he had a good day. I know you really miss DS#2


YL, Happy Birthday to your son!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ove got passed on to one of my knitting group friends today and a couple of others want to read it too. I've read about Elie Wiesel and his foundation, the horrors he and other victims of the Holocaust suffered is almost too painful to read all at once. Viktor Frankl is another.
> 
> Today was another terrible day -- the Virginia shooting, the fire in London, UPS shooting in San Francisco and we've had more death and violence here the past few days too.


Oh glad to hear it is being shared with others always think it is fun to pass on a good book. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love hearing family stories, it's a good way to learn the history of the time and place and what life was like then -- sometimes happy and funny, other times sad and scary. My Dad used to ask his Mom a lot of questions, but most times she didn't want to talk about the past. There were so many little wars along with the big wars that a lot of records were destroyed and many people didn't offer up information to authorities.
> 
> My aunt (married to my Dad's brother) has told a lot of stories of life in Russia, moving back to Germany during the war and then early years in Canada. So I know more about her family than mine :sm01:


I love hearing the story about your family. It is so nice to hear about where we came from ect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends
> Sorry that I have not been around lately. Things are good, but just so busy with life that not on my computer lately. Was in Cleveland a lot to help with dad's radiation treatments, too many dog stories, and kids out of school and living at the lake.
> 
> Promise more later


Hope your dad is doing O.k. It is summer and know you are very busy come when you can . Summers are like that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is so typical of the airlines. It will work out. What do you mean working on the plane. Something wrong with plane?


you have that right . Lots wrong with the planes now days. they don't seem to get off the ground on time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's so hot here the side walk has melted. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope your dad is doing O.k. It is summer and know you are very busy come when you can . Summers are like that.


Busy but fun. It has been hot here too, but that is expected.

Grand kids are becoming fish.

I am almost finished with this shawl that I have been working way too long. It is a bit boring...............a lot of just plain knitting and all neutral colors. But excited to finish it, but now off to seaming.

But more excited about finding a new project............with lots of color!

Stay cool out there


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Solo -- grilled banana/nutella sandwich




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1062518050557446


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It's so hot here the side walk has melted. :sm16: :sm09:


We are the opposite - it's been cooler and raining most days with the sun teasing us for few hours now and then. It's supposed to get up into the mid 70's in a couple of days though and that is warm enough for me. Hopefully the extra rain means we won't have to go past stage 2 water restrictions this summer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Busy but fun. It has been hot here too, but that is expected.
> 
> Grand kids are becoming fish.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an active summer ahead of you; such a treat for family and friends to have the lake to enjoy on those hot summer days. Hope your Dad is doing ok.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo -- grilled banana/nutella sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Trent has been battling a flea infestation this year. He is allergic to the chemicals in the collars, sprays and those small tubes you put on their backs. He is so uncomfortable, poor baby. I have started spraying him with a combo of vinegar, water and Dawn to kill the fleas. I then comb him with the flea comb (which he loves, he also loves when I use the Ferminator brush.). I think he is finally realizing that is going to help in the long run. I am trying to keep track of where he hangs out in the backyard and will liberally dose those areas as well. 

Trent sounds so much like a cat when he is voicing his uncomfortableness perhaps he will be the new grumpy kitty. lol


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Trent has been battling a flea infestation this year. He is allergic to the chemicals in the collars, sprays and those small tubes you put on their backs. He is so uncomfortable, poor baby. I have started spraying him with a combo of vinegar, water and Dawn to kill the fleas. I then comb him with the flea comb (which he loves, he also loves when I use the Ferminator brush.). I think he is finally realizing that is going to help in the long run. I am trying to keep track of where he hangs out in the backyard and will liberally dose those areas as well.
> 
> Trent sounds so much like a cat when he is voicing his uncomfortableness perhaps he will be the new grumpy kitty. lol


Poor Trent can he take the pills? Had same problem with Sammy brought home sand fleas from Fla. Went crazy, had to fumigate the house. That was the only way could stop the fleas. But poor dog still had them. Have you tried Avons skin so soft?

Poor trent I don't blame him at all for being grumpy. :sm03:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have manage to cause more trouble then it is worth tonight.

Decide to open facebook from my phone oh my gosh what a mess. Said password was wrong. I had it written down as would not remember it if I tried.
Well it said password wrong. So as I have had to change password on facebook about 12 times. Went for the new password, said my facebook account was lock as someone was trying to get into my account. So then I get an email from face book asking if I was trying to get on facebook with my phone . Then said I needed new pass word. Please so put in new pass word went to phone again deny. Then had to put new pass word from my computer. Then I could get back in with computer. I am not going to do it on the phone again forget it. Then I managed to delete my google search on phone . Plus can't get into voice mail as could not remember pass word did not think I had written it down. So as of now I am not using phone for anything. The best thing to do is not do anything. Then I go on Pinrest and look around. But could not log off so it open as I do not know how to log off I forgot how to do it. Gave up trying to figure that out.

Son called to wish dad happy fathers day as I was on facebook and then I log off there and thought oh jeepers I wonder if I will be able to get back on there again.
So then thought I would come on here and see what I could do to screw this up. 

Tomorrow to the Dentist not looking forward to it, and I mean not looking forward to it. With allergic going on and having to breath through my mouth as nose decided to plug up oh the joys of my life.

Then thought to myself pitty party over with have a friend going through things no one should have to. 
So I am going to chalk it up to keep your hands off everything that you think you can change. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We are the opposite - it's been cooler and raining most days with the sun teasing us for few hours now and then. It's supposed to get up into the mid 70's in a couple of days though and that is warm enough for me. Hopefully the extra rain means we won't have to go past stage 2 water restrictions this summer.


Son in Washington told me today they had rain again.

We are now in the 70's for the next week such a relief windows open sun shining. Summer begins the 21. Someone forgot to tell them summer started about a week and a half ago.

Sure do hope you do not have water restrictions this year.

got another book if it is as good as it has been so far will send it on.

It is written by Backman the man who wrote Ove. Name is" my grandmother asked me to tell you she's sorry". so far it is really funny and very serious too. Also had to get three more of his books. I love his way he writes .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Busy but fun. It has been hot here too, but that is expected.
> 
> Grand kids are becoming fish.
> 
> ...


Well you are busy with all going on around you. Does sound like you are ready to go on a color spree.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Trent has been battling a flea infestation this year. He is allergic to the chemicals in the collars, sprays and those small tubes you put on their backs. He is so uncomfortable, poor baby. I have started spraying him with a combo of vinegar, water and Dawn to kill the fleas. I then comb him with the flea comb (which he loves, he also loves when I use the Ferminator brush.). I think he is finally realizing that is going to help in the long run. I am trying to keep track of where he hangs out in the backyard and will liberally dose those areas as well.
> 
> Trent sounds so much like a cat when he is voicing his uncomfortableness perhaps he will be the new grumpy kitty. lol


Poor Trent. Lavender won't kill the fleas, but does repel them and would soothe his skin if you add a bit of lavender oil to the water. I also put some dried lavender in the cats' blankets and it helps to keep the fleas away.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have manage to cause more trouble then it is worth tonight.
> 
> Decide to open facebook from my phone oh my gosh what a mess. Said password was wrong. I had it written down as would not remember it if I tried.
> Well it said password wrong. So as I have had to change password on facebook about 12 times. Went for the new password, said my facebook account was lock as someone was trying to get into my account. So then I get an email from face book asking if I was trying to get on facebook with my phone . Then said I needed new pass word. Please so put in new pass word went to phone again deny. Then had to put new pass word from my computer. Then I could get back in with computer. I am not going to do it on the phone again forget it. Then I managed to delete my google search on phone . Plus can't get into voice mail as could not remember pass word did not think I had written it down. So as of now I am not using phone for anything. The best thing to do is not do anything. Then I go on Pinrest and look around. But could not log off so it open as I do not know how to log off I forgot how to do it. Gave up trying to figure that out.
> ...


Ain't technology grand :sm23:

Hope all goes well at dentist tomorrow. I really need to make an appointment for myself too, but am a Master Procrastinator when it comes to dentists and doctors!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Son in Washington told me today they had rain again.
> 
> We are now in the 70's for the next week such a relief windows open sun shining. Summer begins the 21. Someone forgot to tell them summer started about a week and a half ago.
> 
> ...


Did they feel the earthquake near Seattle a couple of days ago? We didn't notice it here, but Victoria had a bit of rattling.

That's an unusual title for a book. He does have a nice writing style, even serious matters have a tinge of humour. The Ove book had an excerpt from Britt Marie and it was good too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did they feel the earthquake near Seattle a couple of days ago? We didn't notice it here, but Victoria had a bit of rattling.
> 
> That's an unusual title for a book. He does have a nice writing style, even serious matters have a tinge of humour. The Ove book had an excerpt from Britt Marie and it was good too.


I bought that one too. The grandma said to tell you she is sorry has Britt Marie mention in the story line.

Nothing said about earthquake. Do not like hearing that, but then Wisconsin had a shake a while back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I bought that one too. The grandma said to tell you she is sorry has Britt Marie mention in the story line.
> 
> Nothing said about earthquake. Do not like hearing that, but then Wisconsin had a shake a while back.


It was only a small tremor; they happen fairly often and lots of time are hardly noticeable. A few years ago we had a bigger earthquake while I was in the shower and I noticed the pictures in the bedroom were crooked on the wall. So of course I went out and asked DH what he did to shake the house? He just rolled his eyes at me and said he wasn't powerful enough to cause an earthquake :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was only a small tremor; they happen fairly often and lots of time are hardly noticeable. A few years ago we had a bigger earthquake while I was in the shower and I noticed the pictures in the bedroom were crooked on the wall. So of course I went out and asked DH what he did to shake the house? He just rolled his eyes at me and said he wasn't powerful enough to cause an earthquake :sm02:


Oh he is a keeper and funny too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Trent has been battling a flea infestation this year. He is allergic to the chemicals in the collars, sprays and those small tubes you put on their backs. He is so uncomfortable, poor baby. I have started spraying him with a combo of vinegar, water and Dawn to kill the fleas. I then comb him with the flea comb (which he loves, he also loves when I use the Ferminator brush.). I think he is finally realizing that is going to help in the long run. I am trying to keep track of where he hangs out in the backyard and will liberally dose those areas as well.
> 
> Trent sounds so much like a cat when he is voicing his uncomfortableness perhaps he will be the new grumpy kitty. lol


Have you tried lavender oil? That or peppermint or orange oil works a little.
I want to see Trent's grumpy pics. :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have manage to cause more trouble then it is worth tonight.
> 
> Decide to open facebook from my phone oh my gosh what a mess. Said password was wrong. I had it written down as would not remember it if I tried.
> Well it said password wrong. So as I have had to change password on facebook about 12 times. Went for the new password, said my facebook account was lock as someone was trying to get into my account. So then I get an email from face book asking if I was trying to get on facebook with my phone . Then said I needed new pass word. Please so put in new pass word went to phone again deny. Then had to put new pass word from my computer. Then I could get back in with computer. I am not going to do it on the phone again forget it. Then I managed to delete my google search on phone . Plus can't get into voice mail as could not remember pass word did not think I had written it down. So as of now I am not using phone for anything. The best thing to do is not do anything. Then I go on Pinrest and look around. But could not log off so it open as I do not know how to log off I forgot how to do it. Gave up trying to figure that out.
> ...


Funny . Only you and I can get into so many messes with the computer or phone. :sm09:

You have the same problem as DH with the dentist. He went during allergy season to the dentist but lived to breath again. :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor Trent. Lavender won't kill the fleas, but does repel them and would soothe his skin if you add a bit of lavender oil to the water. I also put some dried lavender in the cats' blankets and it helps to keep the fleas away.


 :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny . Only you and I can get into so many messes with the computer or phone. :sm09:
> 
> You have the same problem as DH with the dentist. He went during allergy season to the dentist but lived to breath again. :sm05:


So glad to see you back yes you and I are two peas in a pod. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:

I have to hold my hand up to let dentist know I need to breath. :sm16: Just like in school.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So glad to see you back yes you and I are two peas in a pod. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I have to hold my hand up to let dentist know I need to breath. :sm16: Just like in school.


My dentist is rough he wouldn't see my hand up. I start howling when I need him to stop.

:sm12: :sm06: :sm09: 
Any way to get attention with all of that stuff in your mouth .
Thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dentist is rough he wouldn't see my hand up. I start howling when I need him to stop.
> 
> :sm12: :sm06: :sm09:
> Any way to get attention with all of that stuff in your mouth .
> Thinking of you tomorrow.


Thinking of you too. Getting off as need my sleep to get going in the morning but then if I don't sleep may not seem so bad as will fall asleep in chair tomorrow. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## craftygal58 (Jan 11, 2015)

soloweygirl said:


> Trent has been battling a flea infestation this year. He is allergic to the chemicals in the collars, sprays and those small tubes you put on their backs. He is so uncomfortable, poor baby. I have started spraying him with a combo of vinegar, water and Dawn to kill the fleas. I then comb him with the flea comb (which he loves, he also loves when I use the Ferminator brush.). I think he is finally realizing that is going to help in the long run. I am trying to keep track of where he hangs out in the backyard and will liberally dose those areas as well.
> 
> Trent sounds so much like a cat when he is voicing his uncomfortableness perhaps he will be the new grumpy kitty. lol


I have gone 2 years with fleas and was literally combing the hair off my dogs. A friend told me peppermint oil. I got it out of wal mart. It is called From Farm to You and I got it in the Pharmacy. I put 2 drops or 3 in a spray bottle and spray it on the dogs and rub it in. Just been putting it on the cats but spray it in my hand or a rag and rub it in their coats. It is working but takes a couple of weeks. I might get 10 to 20 fleas because they go outside every day. She said after a couple of weeks they were gone from her dog. I am on my second week now. I spray their bedding and furniture. Plus when they get a bath I do my last rinse with the oil mixture 2 - 3 drops in a gallon jug. It doesn't hurt the dogs or cats. I think I paid 7 dollars per bottle which should last a long time. Some people say lavender works too. She also said she had ants on her sink and wasn't thinking about them but after she wiped the sink with peppermint the ants were gone the next morning. So if anyone has ants try it. For my ants outside I use cornmeal and in a couple of days they are gone. Hope this helps someone. :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

craftygal58 said:


> I have gone 2 years with fleas and was literally combing the hair off my dogs. A friend told me peppermint oil. I got it out of wal mart. It is called From Farm to You and I got it in the Pharmacy. I put 2 drops or 3 in a spray bottle and spray it on the dogs and rub it in. Just been putting it on the cats but spray it in my hand or a rag and rub it in their coats. It is working but takes a couple of weeks. I might get 10 to 20 fleas because they go outside every day. She said after a couple of weeks they were gone from her dog. I am on my second week now. I spray their bedding and furniture. Plus when they get a bath I do my last rinse with the oil mixture 2 - 3 drops in a gallon jug. It doesn't hurt the dogs or cats. I think I paid 7 dollars per bottle which should last a long time. Some people say lavender works too. She also said she had ants on her sink and wasn't thinking about them but after she wiped the sink with peppermint the ants were gone the next morning. So if anyone has ants try it. For my ants outside I use cornmeal and in a couple of days they are gone. Hope this helps someone. :sm02:


Good to know, thanks Crafty!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie, how are you doing? Hope your mouth isn't too sore.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie how did the dentist go?
How was everyone else day?
I can't believe we still don't have the pool open. I guess about the time it needs to be closed we will open. Sounds about right for us.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I have manage to cause more trouble then it is worth tonight.
> 
> Decide to open facebook from my phone oh my gosh what a mess. Said password was wrong. I had it written down as would not remember it if I tried.
> Well it said password wrong. So as I have had to change password on facebook about 12 times. Went for the new password, said my facebook account was lock as someone was trying to get into my account. So then I get an email from face book asking if I was trying to get on facebook with my phone . Then said I needed new pass word. Please so put in new pass word went to phone again deny. Then had to put new pass word from my computer. Then I could get back in with computer. I am not going to do it on the phone again forget it. Then I managed to delete my google search on phone . Plus can't get into voice mail as could not remember pass word did not think I had written it down. So as of now I am not using phone for anything. The best thing to do is not do anything. Then I go on Pinrest and look around. But could not log off so it open as I do not know how to log off I forgot how to do it. Gave up trying to figure that out.
> ...


Oh Yarnie! I'd be laughing my head off, if it weren't something that would happen to me too. I'm the only one in my family who's not computer literate. Even my grandsons know more about computers than I do.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie how did the dentist go?
> How was everyone else day?
> I can't believe we still don't have the pool open. I guess about the time it needs to be closed we will open. Sounds about right for us.


Hi CB! I had a great day. Busy but good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hi CB! I had a great day. Busy but good.


You are always busy. Were you helping with the grands? How is the DIL making it with her pregnancy ? How much longer does she have?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are always busy. Were you helping with the grands? How is the DIL making it with her pregnancy ? How much longer does she have?


Yup. DIL is doing well. She is due September 17th (I think, I keep forgetting).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie how did the dentist go?
> How was everyone else day?
> I can't believe we still don't have the pool open. I guess about the time it needs to be closed we will open. Sounds about right for us.


Was the problem with the pool liner or pump? Must be frustrating not to be able to use it now that the weather is getting hot.

I had a good day, reading, knitting, and putting jigsaw puzzle together.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yup. DIL is doing well. She is due September 17th (I think, I keep forgetting).


 :sm24: That's wonderful news! I saw the ultra sound you posted- not too much longer to wait now.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Poor Trent can he take the pills? Had same problem with Sammy brought home sand fleas from Fla. Went crazy, had to fumigate the house. That was the only way could stop the fleas. But poor dog still had them. Have you tried Avons skin so soft?
> 
> Poor trent I don't blame him at all for being grumpy. :sm03:


Will the Skin So Soft kill the fleas? If so I will get some.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Will the Skin So Soft kill the fleas? If so I will get some.


I bet it doesn't.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor Trent. Lavender won't kill the fleas, but does repel them and would soothe his skin if you add a bit of lavender oil to the water. I also put some dried lavender in the cats' blankets and it helps to keep the fleas away.


I can do repelling the fleas, I am sure Trent would not mind either.

I love that picture!!!!!!. Trent has become so vocal. He yells at me, actually sits in front of me and yells.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

craftygal58 said:


> I have gone 2 years with fleas and was literally combing the hair off my dogs. A friend told me peppermint oil. I got it out of wal mart. It is called From Farm to You and I got it in the Pharmacy. I put 2 drops or 3 in a spray bottle and spray it on the dogs and rub it in. Just been putting it on the cats but spray it in my hand or a rag and rub it in their coats. It is working but takes a couple of weeks. I might get 10 to 20 fleas because they go outside every day. She said after a couple of weeks they were gone from her dog. I am on my second week now. I spray their bedding and furniture. Plus when they get a bath I do my last rinse with the oil mixture 2 - 3 drops in a gallon jug. It doesn't hurt the dogs or cats. I think I paid 7 dollars per bottle which should last a long time. Some people say lavender works too. She also said she had ants on her sink and wasn't thinking about them but after she wiped the sink with peppermint the ants were gone the next morning. So if anyone has ants try it. For my ants outside I use cornmeal and in a couple of days they are gone. Hope this helps someone. :sm02:


Thanks Crafty. I will try it. I feel like that commercial with the biker gang and a little tea cup dog Princess that is having a flea problem. The biker says I want them all dead. I am at that point.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I can do repelling the fleas, I am sure Trent would not mind either.
> 
> I love that picture!!!!!!. Trent has become so vocal. He yells at me, actually sits in front of me and yells.


 :sm02: That vision makes me laugh. The cats don't yell at me, but we get these plaintive, scolding meows demanding food, petting, door services, or just because


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Was the problem with the pool liner or pump? Must be frustrating not to be able to use it now that the weather is getting hot.
> 
> I had a good day, reading, knitting, and putting jigsaw puzzle together.


Liner .

I am glad you are enjoying your retirement. What is the pic on your puzzle this time?

The new tv show is about Vancouver Island." Alone". Dh and I watched the first one. 
:sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Another Republican won!
Georgia. :sm02:
http://www.ajc.com/news/state--regional-govt--politics/handel-defeats-ossoff-win-georgia-6th-district/lO6Ewa4vM1sbftMnQE9x6L/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Liner .
> 
> I am glad you are enjoying your retirement. What is the pic on your puzzle this time?
> 
> ...


The puzzle is called Old Stone Bridge - 1000 pieces. I didn't look at the size before I got it though (39" x 15") and it doesn't fit on the card table so DH found a board that works.

I've seen a few ads for "Alone" and they said it filmed on the northern part of the Island but I didn't see it last year. Was it good?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another Republican won!
> Georgia. :sm02:
> http://www.ajc.com/news/state--regional-govt--politics/handel-defeats-ossoff-win-georgia-6th-district/lO6Ewa4vM1sbftMnQE9x6L/


despite spending huge amounts for both elections


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

One of our feral cats has finally ventured into the house and stayed for a few hours. This is Callie who is 18 - 19 years old. She's moving pretty slow and is partly deaf but otherwise doing pretty good for such old girl. We trapped her along with 6 other ferals in 2000 but couldn't entice her into the house; after all these years she's finally decided to come in and check us out. Her cousin Earl has been enjoying indoor comforts for a few years now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I was uploading photos; these are some of my playoff hockey projects:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Will the Skin So Soft kill the fleas? If so I will get some.


I don't know about dogs but it works for humans why not try it on dogs. If all else fails can't hurt.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yup. DIL is doing well. She is due September 17th (I think, I keep forgetting).


Oh I didn't know it was that soon. Glad she is doing well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

craftygal58 said:


> I have gone 2 years with fleas and was literally combing the hair off my dogs. A friend told me peppermint oil. I got it out of wal mart. It is called From Farm to You and I got it in the Pharmacy. I put 2 drops or 3 in a spray bottle and spray it on the dogs and rub it in. Just been putting it on the cats but spray it in my hand or a rag and rub it in their coats. It is working but takes a couple of weeks. I might get 10 to 20 fleas because they go outside every day. She said after a couple of weeks they were gone from her dog. I am on my second week now. I spray their bedding and furniture. Plus when they get a bath I do my last rinse with the oil mixture 2 - 3 drops in a gallon jug. It doesn't hurt the dogs or cats. I think I paid 7 dollars per bottle which should last a long time. Some people say lavender works too. She also said she had ants on her sink and wasn't thinking about them but after she wiped the sink with peppermint the ants were gone the next morning. So if anyone has ants try it. For my ants outside I use cornmeal and in a couple of days they are gone. Hope this helps someone. :sm02:


Oh my I have never gone with fleas are they fussy? How many do you need to go out with? Sorry just could not pass the chance to make fun. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The puzzle is called Old Stone Bridge - 1000 pieces. I didn't look at the size before I got it though (39" x 15") and it doesn't fit on the card table so DH found a board that works.
> 
> I've seen a few ads for "Alone" and they said it filmed on the northern part of the Island but I didn't see it last year. Was it good?


Oh that is beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I bet it doesn't.


Hey it may work who knows? :sm09: :sm09:

How are you doing LL? How are your dogs doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another Republican won!
> Georgia. :sm02:
> http://www.ajc.com/news/state--regional-govt--politics/handel-defeats-ossoff-win-georgia-6th-district/lO6Ewa4vM1sbftMnQE9x6L/


yes and after all the money that was spent my gosh you could have fed the homeless people in Georgia for a while with that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I don't know about dogs but it works for humans why not try it on dogs. If all else fails can't hurt.


It keeps mosquitos away. How are you doing Yarnie? Hope you're recovered from visiting dentist!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of our feral cats has finally ventured into the house and stayed for a few hours. This is Callie who is 18 - 19 years old. She's moving pretty slow and is partly deaf but otherwise doing pretty good for such old girl. We trapped her along with 6 other ferals in 2000 but couldn't entice her into the house; after all these years she's finally decided to come in and check us out. Her cousin Earl has been enjoying indoor comforts for a few years now.


Oh that makes me smile. She is marking her territory may mean she is thinking it is not so bad after all. Hope so she needs a bit of love at that age.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was uploading photos; these are some of my playoff hockey projects:


So that's what you do in your spare time? Love them all, you got that all done watching hockey games. I would be dropping stitches all over the place. As the saying goes can't walk and chew bubble gum at the same time. Me I mean.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh where to start on my lovely dentist visit.

10:45 sitting in chair young guy and cute too comes in and is so nice. Seems for the last 7 months I have had an infection in my tooth which did not hurt to bad but was a worry to me. Well Mr. good looking dentist say that is what it is and he is sure of it but tells me if I want to get a second opinion. 

Well good looking dentist shot my mouth up with enough stuff to numb me for life at least that was my feeling what I could feel that is. Then good looking dentist told me I had a cap on one tooth that had broken. So let the drilling begin. Boy what fun that was, raise hand about 20 times in the two hours had my mouth open. Thank goodness he stop for me to breath and gagge . He was not looking so good looking any more. 
After two hours of this he leaves to write me a prescription for the infection and allow me to shut my mouth. First time that has happen shutting my mouth I mean. When he returns said he is sending me to an Endodontics to see if #1 tooth needs a root canal. As to put a crown on it would be worthless if nerve was involve . So temp crowns put on both teeth. And appointment is made for the next day to see the endodontic for me the joy of it all. I go up front to pay for visit and look at clock it is 12:45. My day is done and dentist is not cute any more. I get home and am as numb as run over rat. But as the numb junk is wear off the pain begins. I could not open my mouth with out pain. Even a tiny bit to eat soup, cold compresses and pills. That was it. Now it is Tues and so looking forward to the endodontics . This time late in day appointment. By now the thought of opening my mouth was not a happy one. But carry on like a good person that I am.(even if I did not feel like being a good person). Nice looking older man x rays, ect. Tells me that as this tooth is not necessary as it is the next one after wisdom teeth it looks as it might be better just to pull it out. Oh please Why do they call them wisdom teeth any way. Not very wise to me. So he explains to me why he thinks it is best to do. But to be sure he wants a 3 D xray of tooth. But oh no machine is broken so I will have to come back. Let the games begin. Computers down so they will have to call me up to make an appointment. Guess what I have to go back in two weeks July 6, but trouble with that is I have an appointment with the young good looking one to put on permanent crowns. So as I will not be able to do that as young good looking dentist will not have report yet. I would like to report fireworks going off and it is not from the fourth of July here. It is coming out of my body. So this is where it stands. My gosh I am ready to pull the bugger out by myself.

But today was a nice day no one took x rays or had me open my mouth ect. 
Still having pain opening mouth. My husband would pay a fortune to have that done again not opening my mouth part. (just kidding well maybe not)

I don't like good looking young dentist any more and they wonder why people do not like going to dentist? Actual he was very nice even for a person who inflicts pain .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It keeps mosquitos away. How are you doing Yarnie? Hope you're recovered from visiting dentist!


Oh not yet recovered I mean

Went up north to cabin. Hubby needed to cut the grass which had grown waist high. Went to last place Joey and had time together. They had fresh peas in so bought three bags. At last met up Joey and I both got a bag 5 lbs of peas each she paid for mine. She ate all of hers I froze mine. They were so good so we went up there and got 3 5lb bags and had a sandwich and I thought as I sat at the table wow Joey you and I that day manage to solve all the world problems. Plus we had some good laughs about life. It was special and a good memory . I miss her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that makes me smile. She is marking her territory may mean she is thinking it is not so bad after all. Hope so she needs a bit of love at that age.


We've always had cat doors into the garage and barns and shelter boxes on the decks for the cats. Callie still has an appetite and we could pet her a bit when she came around to eat but she never came into the house for more than a minute before. She's still a pretty girl isn't she. Earl is younger than Callie, but spends even more time sleeping. Now there is just one of the original feral cats (Mattie) who has never come in and won't even come close enough to be petted -- she won't eat until we back off. Mattie is at least 18.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh where to start on my lovely dentist visit.
> 
> 10:45 sitting in chair young guy and cute too comes in and is so nice. Seems for the last 7 months I have had an infection in my tooth which did not hurt to bad but was a worry to me. Well Mr. good looking dentist say that is what it is and he is sure of it but tells me if I want to get a second opinion.
> 
> ...


You're a trooper Yarnie!! :sm24: Pulling it out is probably easier on you than root canal, etc

I had my lower wisdom teeth cut out when I was 20. They were growing sideways under the gums into the roots of tooth next door. Oral surgeon put me under so it didn't hurt til I woke up. It was ugly - I had 1 black eye and my face and neck were black and blue.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The puzzle is called Old Stone Bridge - 1000 pieces. I didn't look at the size before I got it though (39" x 15") and it doesn't fit on the card table so DH found a board that works.
> 
> I've seen a few ads for "Alone" and they said it filmed on the northern part of the Island but I didn't see it last year. Was it good?


That is a pretty pic for the puzzle. It is just the first show. I know we will enjoy it. We watched it last year. It is pretty entertaining.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh not yet recovered I mean
> 
> Went up north to cabin. Hubby needed to cut the grass which had grown waist high. Went to last place Joey and had time together. They had fresh peas in so bought three bags. At last met up Joey and I both got a bag 5 lbs of peas each she paid for mine. She ate all of hers I froze mine. They were so good so we went up there and got 3 5lb bags and had a sandwich and I thought as I sat at the table wow Joey you and I that day manage to solve all the world problems. Plus we had some good laughs about life. It was special and a good memory . I miss her.


Very good memories for you! You will remember that day every time you eat fresh peas. I'm so glad the 2 of you got to meet as often as you did. I still laugh when I think about your shopping trip with Joey too. -- front page Righter's News special feature.
❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a pretty pic for the puzzle. It is just the first show. I know we will enjoy it. We watched it last year. It is pretty entertaining.


I'll look to see when it's on. There was a news story the other day about some new super hero movie that was filming in Victoria, can't remember what he's called but he looks a bit like Spiderman without the webbing on his chest.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're a trooper Yarnie!! :sm24: Pulling it out is probably easier on you than root canal, etc
> 
> I had my lower wisdom teeth cut out when I was 20. They were growing sideways under the gums into the roots of tooth next door. Oral surgeon put me under so it didn't hurt til I woke up. It was ugly - I had 1 black eye and my face and neck were black and blue.


Oh my gosh that is awful. I am pretty lam with what is happening to me compared to what you went through.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've always had cat doors into the garage and barns and shelter boxes on the decks for the cats. Callie still has an appetite and we could pet her a bit when she came around to eat but she never came into the house for more than a minute before. She's still a pretty girl isn't she. Earl is younger than Callie, but spends even more time sleeping. Now there is just one of the original feral cats (Mattie) who has never come in and won't even come close enough to be petted -- she won't eat until we back off. Mattie is at least 18.


Oh she is a pretty girl I agree. Earl sounds like Willie he like to sleep a lot too. Poor Mattie does not know what love she is missing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh that is awful. I am pretty lam with what is happening to me compared to what you went through.


No - I slept through the worst part!! It would be torture to have my mouth pried open for a couple of hours with drilling, scraping .... etc like you did


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a pretty pic for the puzzle. It is just the first show. I know we will enjoy it. We watched it last year. It is pretty entertaining.


Hi CB how are you doing? Thinking about you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was uploading photos; these are some of my playoff hockey projects:


Beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey it may work who knows? :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> How are you doing LL? How are your dogs doing?


All's ok, YL. Not much new. And you?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh where to start on my lovely dentist visit.
> 
> 10:45 sitting in chair young guy and cute too comes in and is so nice. Seems for the last 7 months I have had an infection in my tooth which did not hurt to bad but was a worry to me. Well Mr. good looking dentist say that is what it is and he is sure of it but tells me if I want to get a second opinion.
> 
> ...


OH! I am sorry you had to go through this!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Someone's making fun of knitting and astrology - mine is definitely a long way off


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh not yet recovered I mean
> 
> Went up north to cabin. Hubby needed to cut the grass which had grown waist high. Went to last place Joey and had time together. They had fresh peas in so bought three bags. At last met up Joey and I both got a bag 5 lbs of peas each she paid for mine. She ate all of hers I froze mine. They were so good so we went up there and got 3 5lb bags and had a sandwich and I thought as I sat at the table wow Joey you and I that day manage to solve all the world problems. Plus we had some good laughs about life. It was special and a good memory . I miss her.


What a lovely memory Yarnie. Sounds like it should be something to do all the time you go to the cabin. Yours and Joeys place.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh where to start on my lovely dentist visit.
> 
> 10:45 sitting in chair young guy and cute too comes in and is so nice. Seems for the last 7 months I have had an infection in my tooth which did not hurt to bad but was a worry to me. Well Mr. good looking dentist say that is what it is and he is sure of it but tells me if I want to get a second opinion.
> 
> ...


Oh bless your heart Yarnie. Sounds terrible . You are funny tho. Love you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh not yet recovered I mean
> 
> Went up north to cabin. Hubby needed to cut the grass which had grown waist high. Went to last place Joey and had time together. They had fresh peas in so bought three bags. At last met up Joey and I both got a bag 5 lbs of peas each she paid for mine. She ate all of hers I froze mine. They were so good so we went up there and got 3 5lb bags and had a sandwich and I thought as I sat at the table wow Joey you and I that day manage to solve all the world problems. Plus we had some good laughs about life. It was special and a good memory . I miss her.


I miss her too and her wisdom.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll look to see when it's on. There was a news story the other day about some new super hero movie that was filming in Victoria, can't remember what he's called but he looks a bit like Spiderman without the webbing on his chest.


http://tvtrippin.com/travel/alone-on-vancouver-island-where-not-everyone-has-to-rough-it/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Tornado warning here today. Lots of rain has came in from tropical storm Cindy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Awwww I want one!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=821341494698499


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was uploading photos; these are some of my playoff hockey projects:


You must watch lots of hockey. Love all of your work. I know you give it all away. You are a blessing to many. Including me.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh bless your heart Yarnie. Sounds terrible . You are funny tho. Love you!


Oh but story does not end there. Seem older good looking dentist has reason for my coming back why I ask myself??? So called up Seem he think infection may be coming from not the second tooth after wisdom tooth. No may be third. Wants to wait and see if meds for infection calm down the infection and thus the 3D
image. It may be the third tooth in.

Why is this important well good looking young dentist put a crown on it a year ago. My I ask myself does that mean if it is I will have to have my root cannel or will it mean removing crown and tooth. Let see that one cost ??? and now will cost ??? and then will cost for older good looking doctor to cannel my root. Then there is still the pull other two or crown them or pull one of them too.

I feel my crown is falling and it can't be put back on . It's hard when they take away your crown. Darn it cost a fortune to be so crown and then lose your crown and ever thing under your crown. makes one feel naked to say the least. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> All's ok, YL. Not much new. And you?


That is good that all is well. At least normal but then do not know what normal is any more. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What a lovely memory Yarnie. Sounds like it should be something to do all the time you go to the cabin. Yours and Joeys place.


Your so right Solo.

I see you have made friends with the uppie Attic crew my gosh you stalker you. Never laugh so hard in my life reminds me of the time LTL was told she had a death wish for one of them. That went on for at least 10 pages. They were going to report her. Over the hill and through the brain drain we go.

SQM posted picture of the two of them and then just because you saw her picture on facebook your stalking. You little stalker you, sneaky women that you are??

:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No - I slept through the worst part!! It would be torture to have my mouth pried open for a couple of hours with drilling, scraping .... etc like you did


Oh but it was such a lovely sound and the smell was not bad either burning is my favorite one of that deal. I mean burning an old crown off. What fun it was to sit there and almost have a depends moment on that one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://tvtrippin.com/travel/alone-on-vancouver-island-where-not-everyone-has-to-rough-it/


History Channel isn't part of our basic cable package. There are lots of young, adventurous guys out there and it is a beautiful part of the Island, but can be dangerous.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tornado warning here today. Lots of rain has came in from tropical storm Cindy.


Prayers for safety. I saw the whole southern region is getting bad storms.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awwww I want one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but story does not end there. Seem older good looking dentist has reason for my coming back why I ask myself??? So called up Seem he think infection may be coming from not the second tooth after wisdom tooth. No may be third. Wants to wait and see if meds for infection calm down the infection and thus the 3D
> image. It may be the third tooth in.
> 
> Why is this important well good looking young dentist put a crown on it a year ago. My I ask myself does that mean if it is I will have to have my root cannel or will it mean removing crown and tooth. Let see that one cost ??? and now will cost ??? and then will cost for older good looking doctor to cannel my root. Then there is still the pull other two or crown them or pull one of them too.
> ...


Believe me I feel your pain. Went thru the same as above last year except the good looking dentist. Mine is not on the pretty side. Even the 3d ex-rays were painful and made tears run down my cheeks. I had to get a dental loan because the insurance didn't cover all of my teeth. Why do we have insurance if we still have to pay tons of money? Sorry didn't mean to steal your story. You have all my sympathy is what I am trying to say. I pray for answers for you teeth and may it not cost so much in the mean time. XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very good memories for you! You will remember that day every time you eat fresh peas. I'm so glad the 2 of you got to meet as often as you did. I still laugh when I think about your shopping trip with Joey too. -- front page Righter's News special feature.
> ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


Oh I forgot about the Shopping adventure. How could I forget that, both of us were nuts that day. Thanks for reminding me of that. What fun just being silly .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Your so right Solo.
> 
> I see you have made friends with the uppie Attic crew my gosh you stalker you. Never laugh so hard in my life reminds me of the time LTL was told she had a death wish for one of them. That went on for at least 10 pages. They were going to report her. Over the hill and through the brain drain we go.
> 
> ...


Plus the one that Solo stalked post Joeys obit. Of course the stalk E was not being a stalker herself. :sm05: :sm06: :sm16: :sm18: 
Love you Solo!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Of course you do! Another playmate for Chewy. Didn't your DD have little donkeys?


The little donkey would be smaller than Chewy I bet. Chewy would be jealous if I let a donkey in the swing with me. 
He Haw is a small donkey but not a miniature like the one in the video. She wants one too. She is still trying to find a girl for He Haw since SheHaw died. What names. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Believe me I feel your pain. Went thru the same as above last year except the good looking dentist. Mine is not on the pretty side. Even the 3d ex-rays were painful and made tears run down my cheeks. I had to get a dental loan because the insurance didn't cover all of my teeth. Why do we have insurance if we still have to pay tons of money? Sorry didn't mean to steal your story. You have all my sympathy is what I am trying to say. I pray for answers for you teeth and may it not cost so much in the mean time. XX


I feel your pain dear lady boy do I feel your pain. :sm16:

Yes isn't insurance lovely. Why is it they do not cover the pain?? Know what you mean about money. Have to take out loan just to pay for pain. Not that bad really just take out loan on car to pay for pain. Really not that bad but when you have to take out second note on home, really didn't. But can see more going out for two crowns an rooting cannel. I am not rooting to much there goes my yarn fund for the rest of the year and probably next year too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but story does not end there. Seem older good looking dentist has reason for my coming back why I ask myself??? So called up Seem he think infection may be coming from not the second tooth after wisdom tooth. No may be third. Wants to wait and see if meds for infection calm down the infection and thus the 3D
> image. It may be the third tooth in.
> 
> Why is this important well good looking young dentist put a crown on it a year ago. My I ask myself does that mean if it is I will have to have my root cannel or will it mean removing crown and tooth. Let see that one cost ??? and now will cost ??? and then will cost for older good looking doctor to cannel my root. Then there is still the pull other two or crown them or pull one of them too.
> ...


Well at least they are good looking :sm23: But I hope you don't have to add to your crowns


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So today I paid for buying 3 5lb bags of peas. Spent about 3 hours blanching cooling bagging peas. What was I thinking, then again have the problem with thinking that it may be work. But after putting them all in freezer next winter will be glad. But think I am going to start think least peas and vegs to freeze next year. 

I seem to have a need to want to be in pain boy it does hurt when your standing for about three hours , cleaning, blanching, ice bath, bagging .

If my mouth has to hurt might as well have my body going south too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB do hope weather not as bad after you posted. Saw lots of tornado's down south. Sure has been a wacky year for all of you down there. We are getting rain here every other day. Up by cabin flooding, cabin is o.k. but some of side roads under water.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Your so right Solo.
> 
> I see you have made friends with the uppie Attic crew my gosh you stalker you. Never laugh so hard in my life reminds me of the time LTL was told she had a death wish for one of them. That went on for at least 10 pages. They were going to report her. Over the hill and through the brain drain we go.
> 
> ...


 :sm23: No shortage of Drama Queens in that group! Such a hypocrite too, cries a river over a comment about her facebook after posting links to Joey's personal info


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but it was such a lovely sound and the smell was not bad either burning is my favorite one of that deal. I mean burning an old crown off. What fun it was to sit there and almost have a depends moment on that one.


Now I will put off making an appointment again :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Believe me I feel your pain. Went thru the same as above last year except the good looking dentist. Mine is not on the pretty side. Even the 3d ex-rays were painful and made tears run down my cheeks. I had to get a dental loan because the insurance didn't cover all of my teeth. Why do we have insurance if we still have to pay tons of money? Sorry didn't mean to steal your story. You have all my sympathy is what I am trying to say. I pray for answers for you teeth and may it not cost so much in the mean time. XX


Our govt healthcare doesn't cover dental, vision or prescriptions. I used to have a very good employer plans when I worked in Calgary. We could buy private insurance but the premiums are expensive and the amount they cover each year isn't very high so it isn't worth it for us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I forgot about the Shopping adventure. How could I forget that, both of us were nuts that day. Thanks for reminding me of that. What fun just being silly .


Do you still have the pics of the backs of your heads from the first time you met?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> CB do hope weather not as bad after you posted. Saw lots of tornado's down south. Sure has been a wacky year for all of you down there. We are getting rain here every other day. Up by cabin flooding, cabin is o.k. but some of side roads under water.


I'm glad you made it up there and back without problems! It was warm and sunny here, but with a good breeze so it didn't feel too hot.

I bought a new electric grill today. We got rid of the old propane BBQ last year and decided not to get another one. This one fits nicely on the counter and I can grill all year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB do hope weather not as bad after you posted. Saw lots of tornado's down south. Sure has been a wacky year for all of you down there. We are getting rain here every other day. Up by cabin flooding, cabin is o.k. but some of side roads under water.


Raining right now . Yes wacky is a good way to put it. I don't think the rain is coming your way . Maybe to the east tho. 
Have you gone camping at the cabin in awhile? Be careful on those roads under water. So dangerous to see people driving thru them and then getting washed away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you made it up there and back without problems! It was warm and sunny here, but with a good breeze so it didn't feel too hot.
> 
> I bought a new electric grill today. We got rid of the old propane BBQ last year and decided not to get another one. This one fits nicely on the counter and I can grill all year.


Is the grill like a George Foreman grill? If not I don't know what an electric grill is for inside the house.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is the grill like a George Foreman grill? If not I don't know what an electric grill is for inside the house.


I think it's similar; will give it a try tomorrow and see how it works


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our govt healthcare doesn't cover dental, vision or prescriptions. I used to have a very good employer plans when I worked in Calgary. We could buy private insurance but the premiums are expensive and the amount they cover each year isn't very high so it isn't worth it for us.


I did not know that. I thought they covered it all. wow out of pocket sounds like the best way to go . Our insurance is expensive down here.

I always wonder why our government did not go after the insurance companies . At least put some control on what they are doing with cost.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you made it up there and back without problems! It was warm and sunny here, but with a good breeze so it didn't feel too hot.
> 
> I bought a new electric grill today. We got rid of the old propane BBQ last year and decided not to get another one. This one fits nicely on the counter and I can grill all year.


Ah nothing like a new grill to make one happy and be able to use it year round.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think it's similar; will give it a try tomorrow and see how it works


I like that may have to see if they have them down here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Going now 

God's Blessing on all tonight and blessing on tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think it's similar; will give it a try tomorrow and see how it works


The George Foreman closes together. That looks different. I hope you like it. Let us know.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is good that all is well. At least normal but then do not know what normal is any more. :sm16:


So true!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I feel your pain dear lady boy do I feel your pain. :sm16:
> 
> Yes isn't insurance lovely. Why is it they do not cover the pain?? Know what you mean about money. Have to take out loan just to pay for pain. Not that bad really just take out loan on car to pay for pain. Really not that bad but when you have to take out second note on home, really didn't. But can see more going out for two crowns an rooting cannel. I am not rooting to much there goes my yarn fund for the rest of the year and probably next year too.


YL I am so feeling your pain, too. My mouth hurts thinking of it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So today I paid for buying 3 5lb bags of peas. Spent about 3 hours blanching cooling bagging peas. What was I thinking, then again have the problem with thinking that it may be work. But after putting them all in freezer next winter will be glad. But think I am going to start think least peas and vegs to freeze next year.
> 
> I seem to have a need to want to be in pain boy it does hurt when your standing for about three hours , cleaning, blanching, ice bath, bagging .
> 
> If my mouth has to hurt might as well have my body going south too.


Lots of work, YL. I used to do all that but no more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Lots of work, YL. I used to do all that but no more.


Isn't that true this is the last year for all of this that is what farmers market are for. :sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't that true this is the last year for all of this that is what farmers market are for. :sm17:


Yes, I have downsized my garden plot. I'll probably continue to downsize.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, I have downsized my garden plot. I'll probably continue to downsize.


I am with you it is more work and it has mess up my knitting time reading books and of course house work. The last one do not mind at all. It had its purpose when boys were young and I did love fresh fruit and vegs.

But now it is more work then what I expect to get. Tomatoes with blight, bugs eating plants before they even have anything on them. Weeds that can not be pulled out fast enough. So even in flower gardens only flowers that will return next year.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am with you it is more work and it has mess up my knitting time reading books and of course house work. The last one do not mind at all. It had its purpose when boys were young and I did love fresh fruit and vegs.
> 
> But now it is more work then what I expect to get. Tomatoes with blight, bugs eating plants before they even have anything on them. Weeds that can not be pulled out fast enough. So even in flower gardens only flowers that will return next year.


Right!, YL!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie, you mentioned you haven't been sleeping well lately :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am with you it is more work and it has mess up my knitting time reading books and of course house work. The last one do not mind at all. It had its purpose when boys were young and I did love fresh fruit and vegs.
> 
> But now it is more work then what I expect to get. Tomatoes with blight, bugs eating plants before they even have anything on them. Weeds that can not be pulled out fast enough. So even in flower gardens only flowers that will return next year.


Housework is always at the bottom of the list, but sometimes chores must be done -- today is laundry day. It's a beautiful day with a light breeze so I can dry it outside.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Housework is always at the bottom of the list, but sometimes chores must be done -- today is laundry day. It's a beautiful day with a light breeze so I can dry it outside.


I love fresh cleaned and dried outside sheets.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Your so right Solo.
> 
> I see you have made friends with the uppie Attic crew my gosh you stalker you. Never laugh so hard in my life reminds me of the time LTL was told she had a death wish for one of them. That went on for at least 10 pages. They were going to report her. Over the hill and through the brain drain we go.
> 
> ...


What a bunch of drama queens. I remember that bit with LTL and Ingrid? It was so funny, how they all went ballistic over nothing. Bratty also accused me of stalking her once when I misspelled her name and other times when I posted on a thread before she did. How that classifies as stalking is beyond me. But look at the source. All in all, she got the attention she craved.
:sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I feel your pain dear lady boy do I feel your pain. :sm16:
> 
> Yes isn't insurance lovely. Why is it they do not cover the pain?? Know what you mean about money. Have to take out loan just to pay for pain. Not that bad really just take out loan on car to pay for pain. Really not that bad but when you have to take out second note on home, really didn't. But can see more going out for two crowns an rooting cannel. I am not rooting to much there goes my yarn fund for the rest of the year and probably next year too.


I hope everything gets sorted out without too much pain. My rule is if they can not guarantee the tooth will survive the root canal, then pull the tooth. There are other options available i am sure. The first thing is to clear up that infection as it could have started elsewhere and expanded. Ugh that sounds disgusting. And dentists wonder why we put them on the back burner.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What a bunch of drama queens. I remember that bit with LTL and Ingrid? It was so funny, how they all went ballistic over nothing. Bratty also accused me of stalking her once when I misspelled her name and other times when I posted on a thread before she did. How that classifies as stalking is beyond me. But look at the source. All in all, she got the attention she craved.
> :sm02: :sm02:


I think you're right. Ingried or Huck kept asking for a roadmap to hell and they all had major drama queen melt downs when told you find out after death :sm23: :sm16:

Who needs soap operas or reality tv when we have our very own Drama Queen Productions


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=722853781251070&set=a.174760169393770.1073741829.100005793631657&type=3&theater


----------

